# 190 Visa Lodge 2017 January



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

This thread is created to bring in those who have already lodged or are in process of lodging visa in 2017!

In the event that you are sitting tight for Independent or State Sponsorship, Let us help one another using this thread.

and here are few important url's:

SKILLSELECT: SkillSelect

IMMITRACKER: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au

*
It's an ideal opportunity to be grateful for the endowments of the previous year and expecting your smiles to become even bigger in 2017, Happy New Year. *


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Subscribed.good luck and best wishes to all for their grants

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Happy New Year Guys.


----------



## titu1 (Jun 11, 2016)

*How to apply for 190 ?*

Hi,

I have some confusion on the process of 190 visa process. What should be the 1st step - apply from state site or through skillselect. Could you please let me know the procedure?

I want to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer) with 60 points (55 + 5 SS)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

titu1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some confusion on the process of 190 visa process. What should be the 1st step - apply from state site or through skillselect. Could you please let me know the procedure?
> 
> I want to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer) with 60 points (55 + 5 SS)


Submit EOI.select that particular state that has your occupation and where you meet their requirements.after receiving state nomination file for visa application.each state have their own process for seeking nomination.suggest you spend sometime reading the right threads on the forum and visiting the state websites.visit website anzco search ..search by your code and know what the state eligibility is for your job code.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

i think Some states require a direct application. But for NSW, which I am in the process of doing, you can go through the normal EOI and choose NSW as state


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

libati said:


> i think Some states require a direct application. But for NSW, which I am in the process of doing, you can go through the normal EOI and choose NSW as state


CREATE EOI on SKILLSELCT -> APPLY ON STATE Websites(applies to VIC, SA which im aware of and haven't looked into other states)

for 261313 you can apply for NSW as of now by choosing NSW on your EOI and once VIC opens up for ICT folks you can create another EOI and lodge your case with VIC state website as well.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Subscribing.. All the best for all their PR process.. Happy New Year 2017.. Let the New year bring happiness to all


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Subscribed. Thanks. Happy New Year to everyone an good luck for the process


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the thread and good luck in 2017!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

All the best for the folks waiting for 189 invite. Kindly have your details updated on Immitracker. Thanks!!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jaspreet2108 got the grant today from 190.so finally the account opens and hope for all of us to hear our good news as well soon.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Jaspreet2108 got the grant today from 190.so finally the account opens and hope for all of us to hear our good news as well soon.


thats a good sign


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

subscribed !! Good luck to all folks !!


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Friends....Happy New Year to you all!

I have lodged my SC 190 visa application on the 9th Dec and front loaded all docs inclusive of PCC and medicals. I have a doubt about the work experience letters. Do they always have to be the ones with detailed roles and responsibilities? As you may know, companies in India do not always give unless asked specifically for visa purposes. I uploaded the ones that my past organizations gave me stating my designation and the tenure of the employment and I also uploaded random paylsips, form16 and tax returns. Would they be sufficient?

For my VETASSESS assessment that was done almost 18 months ago, I had provided the original letters with list of resposibilities. However, since I gave VETASSESS the original ones and did not retain copies, I uploaded only the work experience letters. Further, obtaining an other set from all the relevant organizations takes several months and hence, I had provided only the work experience letters. Please let me know your opinion. Thank you!


----------



## pubudu (Oct 7, 2016)

Subscribed. Thanks for the thread and happy new year.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pgalla said:


> Hi Friends....Happy New Year to you all!
> 
> I have lodged my SC 190 visa application on the 9th Dec and front loaded all docs inclusive of PCC and medicals. I have a doubt about the work experience letters. Do they always have to be the ones with detailed roles and responsibilities? As you may know, companies in India do not always give unless asked specifically for visa purposes. I uploaded the ones that my past organizations gave me stating my designation and the tenure of the employment and I also uploaded random paylsips, form16 and tax returns. Would they be sufficient?
> 
> For my VETASSESS assessment that was done almost 18 months ago, I had provided the original letters with list of resposibilities. However, since I gave VETASSESS the original ones and did not retain copies, I uploaded only the work experience letters. Further, obtaining an other set from all the relevant organizations takes several months and hence, I had provided only the work experience letters. Please let me know your opinion. Thank you!




They should be the same (same format at least) as vetasses. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pgalla said:


> Hi Friends....Happy New Year to you all!
> 
> I have lodged my SC 190 visa application on the 9th Dec and front loaded all docs inclusive of PCC and medicals. I have a doubt about the work experience letters. Do they always have to be the ones with detailed roles and responsibilities? As you may know, companies in India do not always give unless asked specifically for visa purposes. I uploaded the ones that my past organizations gave me stating my designation and the tenure of the employment and I also uploaded random paylsips, form16 and tax returns. Would they be sufficient?
> 
> For my VETASSESS assessment that was done almost 18 months ago, I had provided the original letters with list of resposibilities. However, since I gave VETASSESS the original ones and did not retain copies, I uploaded only the work experience letters. Further, obtaining an other set from all the relevant organizations takes several months and hence, I had provided only the work experience letters. Please let me know your opinion. Thank you!


if you are claiming work experience points for those employment then you should provide the rnr letters.

have you not retained copies of the letters given to you by employers, it will be better safer to start arranging those letters if you are claiming experience points


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Happy new year to all..

i lodged my visa on 29 december 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Happy new year to all..
> 
> 
> 
> i lodged my visa on 29 december 2016




Good luck!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you are claiming work experience points for those employment then you should provide the rnr letters.
> 
> have you not retained copies of the letters given to you by employers, it will be better safer to start arranging those letters if you are claiming experience points


Unfortunately, I did not retain. I was then using the services of an agent that created an unnecessary urgency!! I sent the rnr letters that I received from my employers directly and the agent had sent them to VETASSESS. I will now ask my employers for an other set with a hope that they will give me ASAP. I just hope that the CO gives me that chance.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Somehow my agent has created two duplicate sections while uploading documents

Section name is : CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF

So in immiaccount it looks like

****************First section ************************
CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
RECEIVED 2
FORM80.pdf
PCC.pdf

****** Duplicate one *************
CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
RECEIVED 0

Should i attach form80 and PCC document in duplicate section too?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pgalla said:


> Unfortunately, I did not retain. I was then using the services of an agent that created an unnecessary urgency!! I sent the rnr letters that I received from my employers directly and the agent had sent them to VETASSESS. I will now ask my employers for an other set with a hope that they will give me ASAP. I just hope that the CO gives me that chance.


all the best, DIBP will give 28 days time to submit the requested documents, if you start working now you can be ahead of that timeline


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Somehow my agent has created two duplicate sections while uploading documents
> 
> Section name is : CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
> 
> ...




You can. Or one of.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Got grant for self, spouse and new born

Applied - Dec 2015
IP - Nov 2016
Ied - 25/04/17


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Got grant for self, spouse and new born
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Ied - 25/04/17


How many co contacts did you have.can you please share more details on your case.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Got grant for self, spouse and new born
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Ied - 25/04/17


congratulations Azam


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> How many co contacts did you have.can you please share more details on your case.




1


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> How many co contacts did you have.can you please share more details on your case.


4 contacts from DIBP, case took long to process because a new member joined our family after visa lodge


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> congratulations Azam


Thanks mate


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> 4 contacts from DIBP, case took long to process because a new member joined our family after visa lodge


Thanks.good luck on your new journey and best wishes.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Thanks mate


Was wondering what was the delay. Well I got the answer and all the best for future endeavors


----------



## pubudu (Oct 7, 2016)

Having 65 points for 190 category and submitted the EOIs for NSW and Victoria. Really hoping to get an invitation soon


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

applied for vetassess assessment but no rply.. does any1 know why its delayed..aplied in sep 2016 but till now no reply..


----------



## Sohamdk (Jul 9, 2016)

All the best Guys!! Hope the new year showers a lot invitations to all!!


----------



## 87siva (May 11, 2016)

titu1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some confusion on the process of 190 visa process. What should be the 1st step - apply from state site or through skillselect. Could you please let me know the procedure?
> 
> I want to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer) with 60 points (55 + 5 SS)



Hi Titu,

I had applied for 261313 with 60 points (55 +5) during May 2016. I have not received any invitation from NSW, perhaps due to low points. I suggest you to not waste time waiting( from my personal experience) and try to improve your score atleast to 65 and submit EOI.

Thanks,
Siva


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

pubudu said:


> Having 65 points for 190 category and submitted the EOIs for NSW and Victoria. Really hoping to get an invitation soon


all the best* @pubudu*


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys need help to understand what is Direct Grant. And how long does it take after uploading the docs to get grant.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys need help to understand what is Direct Grant. And how long does it take after uploading the docs to get grant.


Its basically approval of your PR without any CO contact. It can happen as soon as 3-4 weeks and it can go on upto 9 months. I would say upload all the documents and just hope for the best.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dejavusick said:


> Guys need help to understand what is Direct Grant. And how long does it take after uploading the docs to get grant.




Grant w/o CO contact. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

87siva said:


> Hi Titu,
> 
> I had applied for 261313 with 60 points (55 +5) during May 2016. I have not received any invitation from NSW, perhaps due to low points. I suggest you to not waste time waiting( from my personal experience) and try to improve your score atleast to 65 and submit EOI.
> 
> ...


My points are also only 60 with sponsorship, do you think it is not worth trying ?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

55+5 very slim chances or no chances..

Please try for PTE = 20 Marks

p.s: We need to spread true info on this forum... please dont take my reply in other way



fromblr said:


> My points are also only 60 with sponsorship, do you think it is not worth trying ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> 55+5 very slim chances or no chances..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It depends on anzsco...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> 55+5 very slim chances or no chances..
> 
> Please try for PTE = 20 Marks
> 
> p.s: We need to spread true info on this forum... please dont take my reply in other way


It again depends on the code you apply under.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

aussiedream87 said:


> It again depends on the code you apply under.


So everyone suggest i improve my score and give a try...i too felt the same.

Thanks for your advice and saving me some bucks. 

How much points would be a safe, right now i have 60 points(including SS).

I am a system admin and i assume one these two codes will work for me Systems Analyst(261112) or
Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111), correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

Hello everyone 
firstly happy new year to all, and good luck to all the applicants and congrats to those who got good news

I have recently applied for ACS skills assessment for Software Engineer 261313, but unfortunately the outcome wasn't positive and instead i got a recommendation from the assessor to apply for another ANZSCO code (2621), so iam assuming that it might fall into one of these below 
262111- Database admin
262112-ICT security specialist 
262113-System Admin

Coming to my education 
Masters: IT Management/Network Security (Australia)
Bachelors: Computer Science ( India)
No work experience 
Completed Professional Year 
PTE-A 7
Age 26

My points are 65( without SS)
So question is how good are my chances to get a 190 state sponsorship with my profile, if so how much time it might take to get the invite 
Sorry for the lengthy post 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

but i see code 262113 is no longer on the list(below link)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL

Am i checking the wrong list ? please correct me...


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

fromblr said:


> but i see code 262113 is no longer on the list(below link)
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
> 
> Am i checking the wrong list ? please correct me...




You are right, but those occupations are in CSOL

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Bit confused here
what is difference between Skilled Occupations List (SOL) and Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)

Should i mention this for assesment


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Uploaded all docs on Jan 6th for 190, sponsored by nsw.. invited on Nov 28th, applied on dec 5th

Have included my mother to my application, Co requested docs for all, but dint inform the new MoFU policy.

Hoping to get Grant for all. 

Any idea when I can expect response from CO with query or grant ?


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

fromblr said:


> Bit confused here
> what is difference between Skilled Occupations List (SOL) and Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)
> 
> Should i mention this for assesment




https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-d...-Australian-PR-Visa?srid=up97Y&share=7503cbea


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

icandoit124 said:


> Uploaded all docs on Jan 6th for 190, sponsored by nsw.. invited on Nov 28th, applied on dec 5th
> 
> Have included my mother to my application, Co requested docs for all, but dint inform the new MoFU policy.
> 
> ...




Hi candiot124

What is your profile and how much are your points?


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

raghuchowdaryt said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> > Uploaded all docs on Jan 6th for 190, sponsored by nsw.. invited on Nov 28th, applied on dec 5th
> ...



Hi Mate.

Age 30pts
BE degree 15
PTE 10
Work exp in Sydney 5pts
NSW 5

Developer programmer was my code..


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Even i lodged visa against Deveolper programmer 261312 on 29 december 2016.

I think we can wait atleast for 3 months . Minimum it can 7 days

You just make sure that documentation is all proper... As you adding dependent also so look for documents requested by CO in case of dependent and frontload them to avoid unnecessary delay



icandoit124 said:


> Hi Mate.
> 
> Age 30pts
> BE degree 15
> ...


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

Lodged Eoi for 190 and 189 few days ago as an External auditor with 75 + 5 ( state points) and got my invitation for 190 today. 
Should I expect invitation for 189 on 18th Jan as well with 75 points or once I get invitation for 190, I should not be expecting for 189 anymore.. I lodged separate Eoi for 190 or 189.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

icandoit124 said:


> Hi Mate.
> 
> Age 30pts
> BE degree 15
> ...




Do you have any idea about the chances of getting invited with system admin 262111(csol) for any state sponsorship


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

you can wait as your score is good

what is current cut-off for external auditor?




Saad55 said:


> Lodged Eoi for 190 and 189 few days ago as an External auditor with 75 + 5 ( state points) and got my invitation for 190 today.
> Should I expect invitation for 189 on 18th Jan as well with 75 points or once I get invitation for 190, I should not be expecting for 189 anymore.. I lodged separate Eoi for 190 or 189.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

ausguy11 said:


> you can wait as your score is good
> 
> what is current cut-off for external auditor?




70 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Saad55 said:


> Lodged Eoi for 190 and 189 few days ago as an External auditor with 75 + 5 ( state points) and got my invitation for 190 today.
> Should I expect invitation for 189 on 18th Jan as well with 75 points or once I get invitation for 190, I should not be expecting for 189 anymore.. I lodged separate Eoi for 190 or 189.
> 
> 
> ...


the invite you got today is for NSW ??

if yes then this is nomination invite i guess, you will have to pay 300 AUD and submit a formal application with NSW within 14 days of receiving invitation, post that NSW will assess your application and formally nominate you(add 5 points) within 20 days or so, after this DIBP will send you invite for 190 visa within a week

since you have kept 189 and 190 in two seperate EOI, even if you get invited(visa) for 190 you will still be able to receive invite(visa) for 189

i believe you will get visa invite for 189 in 18th Jan round. all the best


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for your replay mate.

I reckon all docs are okay. 3months isn't that long for 190? The best case is good enuf as you mentioned.
Coz my friends got in 2-3weeks for 189.

Also, did u add anyone to your application?


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry mate. No idea as how they do.  .


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> the invite you got today is for NSW ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds good.. normally after each round, it takes 1-2 weeks to update on the immigration website. 
Let's suppose for 18th Jan round. It will be updated on site at the end of Jan. Let sulpose I get the invite, I will be getting the invitation on 18th or the day I get updated on website.
As I got to apply 190 before 27th, so I didn't get update till 27, I have to go with 190.
Please share your view 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

It depends which job code u r applying for..

For some its really fast, for some its very late...


for now we can just follow official timelines



icandoit124 said:


> Thanks for your replay mate.
> 
> I reckon all docs are okay. 3months isn't that long for 190? The best case is good enuf as you mentioned.
> Coz my friends got in 2-3weeks for 189.
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

First of all, Sorry for Vague question.

I had done my medical on 12 jan 2016, after medical can i go ahead with TATTOO on my body?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Saad55 said:


> Sounds good.. normally after each round, it takes 1-2 weeks to update on the immigration website.
> Let's suppose for 18th Jan round. It will be updated on site at the end of Jan. Let sulpose I get the invite, I will be getting the invitation on 18th or the day I get updated on website.
> As I got to apply 190 before 27th, so I didn't get update till 27, I have to go with 190.
> Please share your view
> ...


if you get invite for 189, status in skillselect will change from SUBMITTED TO INVITED on 18/01/17 00:00 Sydney Time, you will receive email notification within some time after this


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> First of all, Sorry for Vague question.
> 
> I had done my medical on 12 jan 2016, after medical can i go ahead with TATTOO on my body?


yes you can, you could have it before medicals also

tattoo is not a problem for visa health check(australia), few GCC country are sentimental wrt tattoo


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> if you get invite for 189, status in skillselect will change from SUBMITTED TO INVITED on 18/01/17 00:00 Sydney Time, you will receive email notification within some time after this




Thanks sultan.. knowing this has made my day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Has anyone in this thread got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email? I got that email, a CO was assigned, and no document were requested. Has anyone here got such email?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Your case details? when u have lodged the visa?



mithun-nz said:


> Has anyone in this thread got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email? I got that email, a CO was assigned, and no document were requested. Has anyone here got such email?


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Independent applications takes less time as compare to applications along with dependents?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> First of all, Sorry for Vague question.
> 
> 
> 
> I had done my medical on 12 jan 2016, after medical can i go ahead with TATTOO on my body?




Why not?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Cz i was in the expression that they do in-depth scrutiny of TATTOOs



andreyx108b said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## erinjohn (Jul 5, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Cz i was in the expression that they do in-depth scrutiny of TATTOOs


They do.. If you have them when you go for your medicals. The doc that did mine made a not of every single on of my tattoos and their locations. She asked me where I had them done and then insisted that I need to do a HEP B & C test in addition to the normal tests. All the results were uploaded. 

If your medicals are done, then I don't see why you can't get a tattoo or few. 

Side Note: Reputed artist with a legit studio = less likeliness to contract a disease.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

erinjohn said:


> They do.. If you have them when you go for your medicals. The doc that did mine made a not of every single on of my tattoos and their locations. She asked me where I had them done and then insisted that I need to do a HEP B & C test in addition to the normal tests. All the results were uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This depends on a doctor, its not standard practice.

1. there is no law/restrictions/requirements re tatoos. Its personal issue of a person unrelated to immigration. 

2. I know by myself too. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Dear all, 
Can anyone please tell me what are the documents required to lodge visa u der subclass 190. Also, under medical test what are the tests?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kiran_K said:


> Dear all,
> Can anyone please tell me what are the documents required to lodge visa u der subclass 190. Also, under medical test what are the tests?



below mentioned are *for visa and not for nomination*


*Primary Applicant*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	PTE score sheet, also sent report card to DIBP via pearson account
3	Birth certificate

5	Qualifying Degree- All semester grade card
6	Qualifying Degree - Transcript
7	Qualifying Degree - Certificate
8	Roles and responsibilities Letter 


11	Salary Slip - 1 per quarter or 1 per 6 month
12	Skill assessment letter
13	Tax Submission Documents or Work permit
14	Photo - passport size
15	Marriage Certificate
16	PCC
17	Form 80
18	Form 1221
19	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory



*
Spouse - Not claiming points for partner skills*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth certificate
4	Graduation - All semester grade card
5	Graduation - Degree
6	Proof of functional english - letter from college
7	PCC
8	Form 80
9	Form 1221
10	Photo - passport size
11	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory


*
Child*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth Certificate
3	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4	Photo - passport size






*Medicals*

a) blood test
b) urine test
c) chest x ray
d) general examination by panel doctor


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

erinjohn said:


> They do.. If you have them when you go for your medicals. The doc that did mine made a not of every single on of my tattoos and their locations. She asked me where I had them done and then insisted that I need to do a HEP B & C test in addition to the normal tests. All the results were uploaded.
> 
> If your medicals are done, then I don't see why you can't get a tattoo or few.
> 
> Side Note: Reputed artist with a legit studio = less likeliness to contract a disease.


it seems your doctor was too much skeptical about tattoo, 

i too have a big one, visible in light, but Doctor didnt said a word about it


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Sultan.


----------



## rajkumar_pau (May 21, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I got positive skill assessment for the occupation of Specialist manager nec(139999). This occupation is under CSOL. A little background of my profile is as Following

Qualification M.Tech(Agriculture)
Experience 4.25 Year banking experience in Retail agri advances/Loan division (Collection manager 3 year and 1.25 Year Retail agri credit)
Positive Skill Assessment Specialist manager nec(139999)

I am in process to give ielts exam and with 7 band in each module my points will be 55 and with state nomination it will be 60

Guidance Required from the experts on following area
1) Is there any special requirement for the state nomination of the above mentioned occupation
2) I could see the occupation is in demand for 2 state but my query is "will the 55 points will be enough to get the state nomination
3) Is the job opportunity available in the Australia for this occupation is encouraging
4) If any additional challenge for this occupation in the whole PR process

Looking forward for the experts point of view for the same

Regards
Raj Kumar


----------



## erinjohn (Jul 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> erinjohn said:
> 
> 
> > They do.. If you have them when you go for your medicals. The doc that did mine made a not of every single on of my tattoos and their locations. She asked me where I had them done and then insisted that I need to do a HEP B & C test in addition to the normal tests. All the results were uploaded.
> ...


In my case it was a bit much... I've got 14 massive ones... that must be why she checked... ??


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

erinjohn said:


> In my case it was a bit much... I've got 14 massive ones... that must be why she checked... ??


That could be a reason but ideally not every doctor asks for those additional tests.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

For "Medical fee payment receipt" what option i need to select from dropdown under health Category

Photo need to upload in which section? Is it mandatory?



sultan_azam said:


> below mentioned are *for visa and not for nomination*
> 
> 
> *Primary Applicant*
> ...


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> below mentioned are *for visa and not for nomination*
> 
> 
> *Primary Applicant*
> ...


Hey can you please guide if the partner is not graduated and only done education till 12th Grade ( English Medium ) does DIBP accept those members for spouse visa ?


----------



## Ginni Sandhu (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone 
I applied 190 ACT on 5th may onshore and they issued me Bridging C, i added my wife's name too, she is overseas. After that CO contacted me on 15th june and asked for PCC, medical and form 80, i provided them on 30th june. Again CO contacted me on 2nd july and asked for name changed (surname), relation with wife and tax return, I submitted all the documents on 28th july. From that time, till today I am still waiting for the decision. I requested IMMI for travel to see my mom, she was hospitalised and to meet my wife, they said NO. I do not know how long they will take more.
Can anyone please suggest me what can i do ? Its more than 8 months.
Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hey can you please guide if the partner is not graduated and only done education till 12th Grade ( English Medium ) does DIBP accept those members for spouse visa ?


I think yes, recently a member had submitted visa application where his wife didnt had any formal education after class 6th or 8th


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> For "Medical fee payment receipt" what option i need to select from dropdown under health Category
> 
> Photo need to upload in which section? Is it mandatory?


i dont remember exactly, it was

Evidence of Medicals

or Evidence of Health Check


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

When i am clicking "View Health assessment" link, it is coming "Examinations in progress"


Ideally how many more days i need to wait for DIBP submission, if no further test required( Finger Crossed)

Today 4 days completed...

Medical Center: Fortis Bangalore


----------



## Migaus (Jan 12, 2017)

*Need Information*



vinodn007 said:


> Submit EOI.select that particular state that has your occupation and where you meet their requirements.after receiving state nomination file for visa application.each state have their own process for seeking nomination.suggest you spend sometime reading the right threads on the forum and visiting the state websites.visit website anzco search ..search by your code and know what the state eligibility is for your job code.


I have applied for EOI for SA in subclass 190 in ANZCO 225113 
my points stack up to 80 +5 (state nomination)

similarly I have also applied for EOI NSW -same details as above .

can anyone tell me what are the timelines that I can expect .

Pls do respond .


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> When i am clicking "View Health assessment" link, it is coming "Examinations in progress"
> 
> 
> Ideally how many more days i need to wait for DIBP submission, if no further test required( Finger Crossed)
> ...


give them 4-5 working days


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> When i am clicking "View Health assessment" link, it is coming "Examinations in progress"
> 
> 
> Ideally how many more days i need to wait for DIBP submission, if no further test required( Finger Crossed)
> ...


give it a day or two more.. all of them who I know who got their medicals from Bangalore it took about 5 working days to reflect with their results.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anyone who lodged 190 NSW in first week of Dec 2016 and still waiting for CO allocation or contact?

please confirm. i lodged 190 NSW on 07Dec2016... but no news till date....


----------



## Migaus (Jan 12, 2017)

meraprvisa said:


> anyone who lodged 190 NSW in first week of Dec 2016 and still waiting for CO allocation or contact?
> 
> please confirm. i lodged 190 NSW on 07Dec2016... but no news till date....


I am waiting ,lodged on 23rd Dec .


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> anyone who lodged 190 NSW in first week of Dec 2016 and still waiting for CO allocation or contact?
> 
> please confirm. i lodged 190 NSW on 07Dec2016... but no news till date....


Its alright.. you may be not contacted by CO if all your documents are inline. All the best.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

on 7th Dec I submitted PCC of my spouse, since then no response from Brisbane Team.
It's horrible.


----------



## GARRY_2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

hi experts,


I have submitted all my documents 20 days back including following. I am single applicant 190 SC.

1. ACS
2. Passport
3. Birth proof
4. Identity proof
5. Form 80 & 1221
6. PTE
7. PCC
8. Medical
9. Education both degree and transcripts.
10. Company 1 = Appointment, Reference, Increment, Payslips 3.
Company 2 = SD, Bank Statements, Relieving.
Company 3 = SD, Bank Statements, Relieving, Appointment.
Company 4 = Appointment, Offer Letter, Increment, Payslips, Reference, Relieving.


I have ITR for last two companies for the assessment years. 2014-15, 2015-16 and 2016-17.

I have all these documents for companies and before the year 2014-15 my salary was not enough to be taxed and also for first company i was paid in cash.

I have not yet upload ITRs and its been 20 days. Application status is received.

Should I upload the ITRs now.

Quick reply would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

GARRY_2015 said:


> hi experts,
> 
> 
> I have submitted all my documents 20 days back including following. I am single applicant 190 SC.
> ...


You can wait if CO comes back and asks for additional information. Otherwise you are good.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I stayed in Australia for close to 2 years and need get Police clearance from there.

Could you please help me which of the below should I get done?

The fees for National Police Checks and related services are:

$42.00 for each National Police Check application from a government department or an individual.
$42.00 for each National Police Check application from a non-government organisation (eg: commercial entities like brokers, migration agents etc)
$139.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application, where fingerprints are taken and processed by the AFP.
$99.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application where fingerprints are supplied to the AFP on application.

Thanks,
Elan

__________________
System Administrator (CSOL) | 262113 | SC190 Stream 2
Age: 30 pts | PTE - 10 pts | Education: 15 pts | Work Exp: 10pts | Aus Work Exp: 5 pts
Total Points: 70
EOI 190 NSW (75): 05/07/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW): 09/12/2016
Applied to State: 13/12/2016
NSW Approval: 15/01/2017
PCC:
Lodge:
Meds:
Docs Upload:
Visa Grant:


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Which section i need to attach my Hospital payment Receipt.

Please follow below attachment


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Which section i need to attach my Hospital payment Receipt.
> 
> Please follow below attachment


Bro... It is not mandatory.... 

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Still i want to upload



meraprvisa said:


> Bro... It is not mandatory....
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Still i want to upload


You can choose others it should be. Make sure you name the file clear and that should help CO


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Which section i need to attach my Hospital payment Receipt.
> 
> Please follow below attachment


i checked my immiaccount, it is uploaded under

Evidence of Health - others(specify) -- Evidence of Medical Done Receipt of Self

by the way it is not mandatory if medical results are available


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

GSM Adelaide allocated today. Asked for Medical.

Co name : Peter

Any Expat with the same CO ?


----------



## Ginni Sandhu (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi EXPERTS
can you guys give me advice too please
Thnx


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ginni Sandhu said:


> Hi Everyone
> I applied 190 ACT on 5th may onshore and they issued me Bridging C, i added my wife's name too, she is overseas. After that CO contacted me on 15th june and asked for PCC, medical and form 80, i provided them on 30th june. Again CO contacted me on 2nd july and asked for name changed (surname), relation with wife and tax return, I submitted all the documents on 28th july. From that time, till today I am still waiting for the decision. I requested IMMI for travel to see my mom, she was hospitalised and to meet my wife, they said NO. I do not know how long they will take more.
> Can anyone please suggest me what can i do ? Its more than 8 months.
> Thank you


In case of urgency to travel you should speak to DIBP and see if they can give you some work around. With regards to your case finalization no one can give you concrete information on when the decision would be made except DIBP. 

Suggest you give them a call.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Now Co requested for medicals... As medicals is an online application..

so what should i reply to CO with???


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Now Co requested for medicals... As medicals is an online application..
> 
> so what should i reply to CO with???


Provide copy of e client showing HAP ID.

Or 

Once full report is available. Download it from e client nd forward to CO

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Huh.. Now i have one more doubt.

In the Requested information email, respective team requested for medical and email is containing 2 documents:

In one document, it is written "YOU SHOULD SEND YOUR RESPONSE IN WRITING"

In second document, it is written "DO NOT EMAIL ATTACHMENTS AS IT CAN CAUSE DELAY TO YOUR APPLICATION"

So what should write to him "IN WRITING"


One more thing i observe is, while CO contact during VISA processing stage, only team address is mentioned not of individual CO

So should i send email to "TEAM ALIAS" ???? 



meraprvisa said:


> Provide copy of e client showing HAP ID.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Huh.. Now i have one more doubt.
> 
> In the Requested information email, respective team requested for medical and email is containing 2 documents:
> 
> ...


write to the case officer, visa processing team adelaide


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Sultan..In subject line what should i mention?

I mean , is there any unique id in visa process?


sultan_azam said:


> write to the case officer, visa processing team adelaide


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Can anyone please let me know what is the next date for visa invitation for subclass 190 as somebody told me tomorrow that is 18.01.2017 inviatation round is for sub class 189.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Thanks Sultan..In subject line what should i mention?
> 
> I mean , is there any unique id in visa process?


your TRN number 

Subject - xxxxxxx / Documents requested


or just reply to the original mail keeping the subject intact, rarely they will reply to email as they will pick up documents from immiaccount and process visa applicaiton accordingly

sending email helps in keeping a record


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Your are awesome..... 



sultan_azam said:


> your TRN number
> 
> Subject - xxxxxxx / Documents requested
> 
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone with CO name "Peter" ??


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mine is Danielle- Adelaide for my 190 

In Grant tracker - it is showing April, worst case Sept ,best case 10days .
Just passed 10days so far 


Have see so many ppl did wait for n number of days after lodgment .

I can now understand this situation of so called waiting


.checking n expecting mail everyday is becoming like a 
Full time habit.


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyone who lodged EOI for NSW..what are chances on anzsco251312 with 60 with SS?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

icandoit124 said:


> Mine is Danielle- Adelaide for my 190
> 
> In Grant tracker - it is showing April, worst case Sept ,best case 10days .
> Just passed 10days so far
> ...


Pick up an other hobby, it helps

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes mate. Have started other things to keep myself busy now.thx


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kiran_K said:


> Can anyone please let me know what is the next date for visa invitation for subclass 190 as somebody told me tomorrow that is 18.01.2017 inviatation round is for sub class 189.


190 dont have any specific dates for invitations like 189 has. And also 18th Jan is 189 round.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

icandoit124 said:


> Mine is Danielle- Adelaide for my 190
> 
> In Grant tracker - it is showing April, worst case Sept ,best case 10days .
> Just passed 10days so far
> ...


Same is the case with me. First thing in the morning as soon as I open my eyes is to grab my phone and sync my mailbox. After reaching office, the first thing to do is, open chrome, login to immiaccount to check the status and application mailbox (Just in case I missed any emails), check the grants in immitracker and then follow up every post in Expat Forum, by keep on refreshing it.

I Know how bad it sounds and I truly understand the pain of people who waited for more than 300 days to get the grant. Completing 2 months of visa lodge tomorrow and I am already scared.


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyone with CO name ( Cody ) ? Please tell ,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

What's your score n code and how many applicants ?


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

No mate. Do you know how it works with CO. Will there be many ppl getting application to work all time.  how do they review docs





ghazali2020 said:


> Anyone with CO name ( Cody ) ? Please tell ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

What is your score n code and when did u lodge ? Who is your Co. Did u get any mail for docs or just one mail ? So far




Lady$Bird said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is Danielle- Adelaide for my 190
> ...


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello All,

Delighted to Share the Good News!!

Got My Grant on 17th Jan.

NSW Visa Subclass 190, with 65 Points


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Delighted to Share the Good News!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations. .kindly share the time lines


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

First of all Congratulations 

Can you share complete case details? like visa file date, CO team and all



salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Delighted to Share the Good News!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

CO asks for medical... once medical will be submiited by the panel to DIAC then in immiaccout i just need to click to "Information provided" Button?

Or some more action required????


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Congratulations!!!
Well I have one query I have submitted my EOI for NSW(190 subclass) on December 2016 as economist but till now I haven't received any reply from them so shall I submit my EOI again for South Australia as they have issued list of occupation where economist position is there or wait for the reply under 190 subclass.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Delighted to Share the Good News!!
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Delighted to Share the Good News!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Same is the case with me. First thing in the morning as soon as I open my eyes is to grab my phone and sync my mailbox. After reaching office, the first thing to do is, open chrome, login to immiaccount to check the status and application mailbox (Just in case I missed any emails), check the grants in immitracker and then follow up every post in Expat Forum, by keep on refreshing it.
> 
> I Know how bad it sounds and I truly understand the pain of people who waited for more than 300 days to get the grant. Completing 2 months of visa lodge tomorrow and I am already scared.


Hi,

I remember you had mentioned that you are processing through an agent. Have you imported your applications to immi account for checking? Will agent get notified if we import our application into our immiaccount. I wish to import my application but I am afraid because it should not cause any unwanted complications in the process.

Thank you,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kiran_K said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Well I have one query I have submitted my EOI for NSW(190 subclass) on December 2016 as economist but till now I haven't received any reply from them so shall I submit my EOI again for South Australia as they have issued list of occupation where economist position is there or wait for the reply under 190 subclass.


submitting a seperate EOI for SA will be good


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> CO asks for medical... once medical will be submiited by the panel to DIAC then in immiaccout i just need to click to "Information provided" Button?
> 
> Or some more action required????


just press the IP button


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

rvd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I remember you had mentioned that you are processing through an agent. Have you imported your applications to immi account for checking? Will agent get notified if we import our application into our immiaccount. I wish to import my application but I am afraid because it should not cause any unwanted complications in the process.
> 
> Thank you,


In my case, the agent is part of an Immigration Consultancy. He has provided me the login details to my account soon after creating the immi account. So, I can directly login and check the details. The application import option doesn't apply for me.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have done my medical on 12 Jan 2017 and today is 18 Jan 2017


Still Examinations in progress... I followed up with clinic... she s saying from the last two days "Doctor will upload it today " but fail

Center: Fortis Bangalore


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> In my case, the agent is part of an Immigration Consultancy. He has provided me the login details to my account soon after creating the immi account. So, I can directly login and check the details. The application import option doesn't apply for me.


Thank you for the response. Wishing you and all speedy grant


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations. .kindly share the time lines


My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
Age --> 25 Points
Edu --> 15 Points
Work Exp --> 10 Points
SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
ACS Applied -- 22nd April
ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016

No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> First of all Congratulations
> 
> Can you share complete case details? like visa file date, CO team and all


My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
Age --> 25 Points
Edu --> 15 Points
Work Exp --> 10 Points
SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
ACS Applied -- 22nd April
ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016

No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

salmoh said:


> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> Age --> 25 Points
> ...


Congratulations buddy..... 

Processing was too fast in ur case....

All the best for journey....

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

CO contacted you for any information?

Was team adelaine or Brisbane?




salmoh said:


> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> Age --> 25 Points
> ...


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> CO contacted you for any information?
> 
> Was team adelaine or Brisbane?


Nope CO did not contact for any additional Info, it was Adelade


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you all especially @sultan for answering my medical related queries.

I got health clearance from Fortis today and results have been submitted to DIBP.

Clicked on "Information provided" button and now my application status is "Assessment in progress "

Once again thank you all


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ausguy11 said:


> Thank you all especially @sultan for answering my medical related queries.
> 
> I got health clearance from Fortis today and results have been submitted to DIBP.
> 
> ...


May almighty bless you with a grant soon


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

salmoh said:


> Nope CO did not contact for any additional Info, it was Adelade


Hi Salmoh,

I hope you are offshore applicant. You applied this visa from India only right. Why I am asking this is you had mention NSW -- PCC that put me in small confusion. 

Your application gives some hope that application getting granted in few weeks.

All the best..


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

Happy new year, guys. Here is my timeline:


----------



## fbta (Oct 20, 2016)

here's mine:


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Not able to see guys




ctttest said:


> Happy new year, guys. Here is my timeline:





fbta said:


> here's mine:


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations Vinod 

When did you submitted your application??



vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


Many congrats. One of the lucky ones to get a direct grant.!


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

ashishjain said:


> Congratulations Vinod
> 
> When did you submitted your application??


Congratulations!!!


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ashishjain said:


> Congratulations Vinod
> 
> When did you submitted your application??


Thanks ashish and the rest..30th Nov with PCC medicals uploaded by hospital on 13th Dec.good luck on your grant and hope you get it soon.my processing team was Brisbane.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Many congrats. One of the lucky ones to get a direct grant.!


Thanks a lot


----------



## vrandesh (Jan 30, 2016)

salmoh said:


> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> Age --> 25 Points
> ...


Hi Salmoh, 

Congratulations on the Visa Grant. 
I have got an Invite from Victoria for 261313 - Software Engineer and will be applying for Visa Application within Jan 2017. 

After your Visa Application, Did any CO Contact you and if so, Were there any details asked on Employment or any other details?

Regards, 
Vrandesh
Bangalore


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


Congratulations.. It is really happy to see few of direct grants..

Did you got any employment verification?

Wishing you all success..


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

icandoit124 said:


> Not able to see guys


Code: 221213 External Auditor | 
NSW Invitation: 16/11/2016
Nomination Approval: 8/12/2016
190 Visa Lodge: 8/12/2016
1st CO Contact for PCC: 7/1/2017
Respond to CO: 10/1/2017
Visa Grant: Waiting


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

rvd said:


> Congratulations.. It is really happy to see few of direct grants..
> 
> Did you got any employment verification?
> 
> Wishing you all success..


Thanks 
I don't think so or I wouldnt know if verification was done via email.


----------



## joyaxel4ever (Jan 19, 2017)

Congrats vinodn007

I am waiting for my NSW grant for more than 9 months now.. visa application docs submitted on 13th April 2016... case officer contacted on 23rd May for some clarification.. necessary docs submitted by 13th June.. after dat day no response... Is there any1 in dis group who has been waiting dis long?

Mailed them 3ce.. however no response.. just the general auto response.. does any1 know how I can understand d status of my application ?? 

Please advise.. thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

That's bad. Did you try contacting DIBP to their support number ?


[QUOzTE=joyaxel4ever;11819521]Congrats vinodn007

I am waiting for my NSW grant for more than 9 months now.. visa application docs submitted on 13th April 2016... case officer contacted on 23rd May for some clarification.. necessary docs submitted by 13th June.. after *dat* day no response... Is there *any1* in *dis* group who has been waiting *dis* long?

Mailed them *3ce*.. however no response.. just the general auto response.. does *any1* know how I can understand *d* status of my application ?? 

Please advise.. thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

*Sai Kishore*

Hello All,

I have launched my EOI for NSW on 26-Dec-2017 with (60+5 NSW). Any idea how long it might take to get the invite. My occupation is ICT Business Analyst - 261111.

Thanks,
Sai Kishore


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey mate.

I got exactly in one month for developer programmer.

Expect reply on 27Dec hopefully.

Not sure for your code. Good luck





saikishoreal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have launched my EOI for NSW on 26-Dec-2017 with (60+5 NSW). Any idea how long it might take to get the invite. My occupation is ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
> 
> ...


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

*Sai Kishore*

Thanks for the quick reply icandoit124.

You mean to say wait until 27-Jan-2017? My job code is ICT Business Analyst - 261111


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh yes sorry mate. Had bad day. 
Yes 27th jan I wish for u. Good luck.



saikishoreal said:


> Thanks for the quick reply icandoit124.
> 
> You mean to say wait until 27-Jan-2017? My job code is ICT Business Analyst - 261111


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Cheers buddy!


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I got invite from Victoria as well for developer programmer.

But i already lodged visa for NSW .

what should i do with Victoria invite now?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> I got invite from Victoria as well for developer programmer.
> 
> But i already lodged visa for NSW .
> 
> what should i do with Victoria invite now?


when you lodge your visa under NSW you should have withdrawn the other EOI that were active. Now that you haven't just ignore it. The invitation would expire after 60 days.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Waiting for Grant*

Subscribed to this thread.


----------



## sandeep4u1920 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello dude, 

Even i am sailing under same boat but little late. Just wanted to know, how will i get the invitation from NSW and from whom will i get and how much more time it may take. As i don't have any hope on 189..



21/10/2016 - ACS Submitted as Developer Programmer(261312):
02/11/2016 - ACS +ve
06/12/2016 - PTE Overall 66 (L66, R65, S75, W66)
04/01/2017 189 EOI - 60 points
19/01/2017 190 EOI - NSW (60+5)
Will update soon once result comes !!!


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

You will get an invitation mail from NSW that you have been invited and ask you lodge nomination application. I received a mail from digital.services. No one can tell you the exact waiting time as it varies.






sandeep4u1920 said:


> Hello dude,
> 
> Even i am sailing under same boat but little late. Just wanted to know, how will i get the invitation from NSW and from whom will i get and how much more time it may take. As i don't have any hope on 189..
> 
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

For me it took 14 days to get ITA And 55 days for nomination



sandeep4u1920 said:


> Hello dude,
> 
> Even i am sailing under same boat but little late. Just wanted to know, how will i get the invitation from NSW and from whom will i get and how much more time it may take. As i don't have any hope on 189..
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeep4u1920 (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you guys for your prompt response. 

Will keep you posted and good luck..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have launched my EOI for NSW on 26-Dec-*2017* with (60+5 NSW). Any idea how long it might take to get the invite. My occupation is ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
> 
> ...


mate it will be very long wait, my friend lodged eoi almost an year back with similar credentials, he got invite from victoria today,

if possible improve points in eoi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


hey Vinod lots and lots of congratulations for the visa grant...

all the best


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> hey Vinod lots and lots of congratulations for the visa grant...
> 
> all the best


Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Good luck to all, wish all the best for all 190 applicants in 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

When do state usually do invite ? Ongoing or a certain day of the month ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> When do state usually do invite ? Ongoing or a certain day of the month ?


no specific dates. it could come any day


----------



## madan12 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi Any idea when will I get NSW invite ?

Submitted EOI for 261313 software engineer on Jan 12 2017.
Points : 60 (for visa 189) and 60+5 (for visa 190- applied NSW state)
Age : 30 points
Studies : 15 points
Experience : 10 points - ACS Certified
PTE : 6.5 LWRS ( competent - 0 points)
Spouse : 5 points - 261111 - system analyst

Can anyone advise me when will I get NSW invite?

thanks
Madan


----------



## madan12 (Jan 18, 2017)

*When will I get NSW Invite*

Hi Any idea when will I get NSW invite ?

Submitted EOI for 261313 software engineer on Jan 12 2017.
Points : 60 (for visa 189) and 60+5 (for visa 190- applied NSW state)
Age : 30 points
Studies : 15 points
Experience : 10 points - ACS Certified
PTE : 6.5 LWRS ( competent - 0 points)
Spouse : 5 points - 261111 - system analyst

Can anyone advise me when will I get NSW invite?

thanks
Madan[/QUOTE]


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

madan12 said:


> Hi Any idea when will I get NSW invite ?
> 
> Submitted EOI for 261313 software engineer on Jan 12 2017.
> Points : 60 (for visa 189) and 60+5 (for visa 190- applied NSW state)
> ...


Try get your PTE to 65. Its a guaranteed next week invite for you at 70 points. No one can ever say when will anyone ever get invited by state.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Try get your PTE to 65. Its a guaranteed next week invite for you at 70 points. No one can ever say when will anyone ever get invited by state.




I have 70 points and have applied for 190(NSW). It been 3 weeks now. Is the guaranteed next week invite has any other catches to it? Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I have 70 points and have applied for 190(NSW). It been 3 weeks now. Is the guaranteed next week invite has any other catches to it?
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


Everything is upto one's own luck as far as I can make out. There are instances in which 55 (without SS points) got ITAs in 1-2 months time, and people with 65 (with SS points) are still waiting even after 3 months. So just wait patiently and hope for the best.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I have 70 points and have applied for 190(NSW). It been 3 weeks now. Is the guaranteed next week invite has any other catches to it? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


What's your Subject Code and 70 with or without State Nomination ?


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

rock_aussie said:


> Everything is upto one's own luck as far as I can make out. There are instances in which 55 (without SS points) got ITAs in 1-2 months time, and people with 65 (with SS points) are still waiting even after 3 months. So just wait patiently and hope for the best.




Sure, thanks! 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## grajesh115 (Dec 23, 2016)

*want to Lodge 190*

I am planning to file 190 subclasue with 65 points (60 + 5) for NSW , for Anzasco code 261313,what could be the chances of getting invite ...any idea how long it might take ..
because in May I may loose another 5 ponits for age factor in case I wont get invite..please suggest...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

grajesh115 said:


> I am planning to file 190 subclasue with 65 points (60 + 5) for NSW , for Anzasco code 261313,what could be the chances of getting invite ...any idea how long it might take ..
> because in May I may loose another 5 ponits for age factor in case I wont get invite..please suggest...


mate, chances are grim, if your skill ( in IT) is rare they will nominate, else you will keep waiting,

think of improving eoi points


----------



## joyaxel4ever (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes I did... however no luck.. it went to the call center and the gentleman on the phone said that he cannot connect me to my case officer..

Is there any other way to find out wats happening with ur application status?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> You will get an invitation mail from NSW that you have been invited and ask you lodge nomination application. I received a mail from digital.services. No one can tell you the exact waiting time as it varies.


All t best Mate


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi,

Can you suggest if there is any hope for victoria sponsorship with 55+5 points in march?



87siva said:


> Hi Titu,
> 
> I had applied for 261313 with 60 points (55 +5) during May 2016. I have not received any invitation from NSW, perhaps due to low points. I suggest you to not waste time waiting( from my personal experience) and try to improve your score atleast to 65 and submit EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

For 2613* ---------------- NO



harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you suggest if there is any hope for victoria sponsorship with 55+5 points in march?


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you suggest if there is any hope for victoria sponsorship with 55+5 points in march?
> 
> ...


Depends on your occupation


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

*262113-Systems Administrator 55+5 points*

Hello Guys,

I have submitted EOI on 17th Jan, 2017 for NSW under stream 2 for 262113-Systems Administrator for 190 visa with 55+5 points.

How long I can expect to receive invitation!!? In fact, do I get invitation 

Point breakup as follows:

Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 10
SS- 5

ACS gave positive result but even though I have 6+ years of experience, ACS didn't give me points for exp as my education is not relevant to job!

Please help me to understand and let me know how long I should wait or can I keep my expectations live


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

venkatram said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 17th Jan, 2017 for NSW under stream 2 for 262113-Systems Administrator for 190 visa with 55+5 points.
> 
> ...


For NSW stream 2 with 55 points it's really difficult and u will wait a lot ... why u didn't try another state ?


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

A lot means, 6months or more? Which other states can I give a try which gives us more hopes to invite.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I am planning to take appointment for medicals in the next week. If for some reason I am unable to go for that appointment, Can I change my appointment date with the clinic?


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

venkatram said:


> A lot means, 6months or more? Which other states can I give a try which gives us more hopes to invite.


maybe more .... your occupation is demanded in NT and SA under special conditions, check their websites for more info


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

Good info. Thanks buddy, I'll check for sure.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bangalore Fortis experience.

got appointment after 10 days waiting... and yes u can reschedule it... thats not a big deal..






dink2s said:


> I am planning to take appointment for medicals in the next week. If for some reason I am unable to go for that appointment, Can I change my appointment date with the clinic?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Bangalore Fortis experience.
> 
> got appointment after 10 days waiting... and yes u can reschedule it... thats not a big deal..


Thanks..ausguy11

What about Elbit Diagnostic Centre, in Bangalore? Anyone here has experience of medicals with them? Do share..


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) for Software Engineer with 65 points on 25th Jan 2017. I am currently in Sydney NSW working on 457 from over a year. I will be losing 5 points in March end on my 33rd Birthday.
Any chances of me getting an invite of 189 or 190?


My current technology is SharePoint so will I be able to get any advantage in EOI rounds, if they really care about the tech needs?

Hopefully 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

NeerajB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) for Software Engineer with 65 points on 25th Jan 2017. I am currently in Sydney NSW working on 457 from over a year. I will be losing 5 points in March end on my 33rd Birthday.
> Any chances of me getting an invite of 189 or 190?
> ...


As far as I know 189 round results are purely based on points. Anyway let's see what other experts are saying; however, if your points are 65 including SS then 189 is very difficult since 2613 category has cutoff 65 points.

As you are onshore applicant you will have bright chance for NSW SS. All the best


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) for Software Engineer with 65 points on 25th Jan 2017. I am currently in Sydney NSW working on 457 from over a year. I will be losing 5 points in March end on my 33rd Birthday.
> Any chances of me getting an invite of 189 or 190?
> ...


189 invitations are based on points and dates only. You will not be prioritised for the technology you are working on. All 65 pointers who submitted EOIs prior to 25th Jan will be invited before you do. 

I am not sure about state sponsorship for your occupation though.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you suggest if there is any hope for victoria sponsorship with 55+5 points in march?




Its hard with 55+5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkatram said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guys this is visa lodge thread... please go through the forum and find appropriate thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dink2s said:


> I am planning to take appointment for medicals in the next week. If for some reason I am unable to go for that appointment, Can I change my appointment date with the clinic?




As long as clinic are ok with it - yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

Relax, thank you.


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

chubb said:


> 189 invitations are based on points and dates only. You will not be prioritised for the technology you are working on. All 65 pointers who submitted EOIs prior to 25th Jan will be invited before you do.
> 
> I am not sure about state sponsorship for your occupation though.


Thanks for the information. I see hope now.
My points are 65 (Excluding SS).
How this 25th Jan date works? I submitted on 25th Jan so my application will not make through the first round (1st Feb)? Will 15th Feb one work?

Also, 1 more doubt I have if you could please shed some light on it.
Case:
I receive 190 SS (NSW) to which I have to respond within 14 business days. Since I wanted to wait till 15th Feb for next round. Is my below response valid in this case:
Response: Accept 190 (SS NSW) invite and submit the application. If in between I receive 189 invites, then I withdraw 190 process there itself and proceed with 189?
Please note I have filed two different EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) specifically.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

NeerajB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) for Software Engineer with 65 points on 25th Jan 2017. I am currently in Sydney NSW working on 457 from over a year. I will be losing 5 points in March end on my 33rd Birthday.
> Any chances of me getting an invite of 189 or 190?
> ...


i think 2nd round of March may be lucky for you wrt 189 



NeerajB said:


> Thanks for the information. I see hope now.
> My points are 65 (Excluding SS).
> How this 25th Jan date works? I submitted on 25th Jan so my application will not make through the first round (1st Feb)? Will 15th Feb one work?
> 
> ...



this seems a smart move i.e. going with 190 at the moment


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

I got my grant today .... all the best to you guys


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Kmoor said:


> I got my grant today .... all the best to you guys


Kmoor 
Can you please share your points breakup and occupation, u applied for 189 or 190?
By the congratulations as well

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kmoor said:


> I got my grant today .... all the best to you guys


marvellous... in just 10 days...congrats mate.... all the best


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> I got my grant today .... all the best to you guys



Congrats!!!!! 

Your points breakdown? Visa lodged date?


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> I got my grant today .... all the best to you guys


Congratulations....

Details nd codes please?

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> I got my grant today .... all the best to you guys




Congrats dear. Your timeline and which team processed ur case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Thx a lot my dears....
My Occupation is mechmechanical 233512 ...
My points breakdown 
Age : 30 / qualifications: 15 / PTE : 10 / Sponsorship: 5 
Total 55+5 : 60 points 
.....
I applied for victoria state sponsorship in August 2016 ... and I got approval on November 2016 ... 
I submitted EOI on 18/01/2017
I received invitation on 19/01
I lodge visa application on 20/01
.....
All docs upfront...
I got Direct grant today 30/ 01 
From GSM ADELIADE 
.....


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> Thx a lot my dears....
> My Occupation is mechmechanical 233512 ...
> My points breakdown
> Age : 30 / qualifications: 15 / PTE : 10 / Sponsorship: 5
> ...


Great...

That means you got direct grant email only..

No CO allocation email ?

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

What is the chance for 312311 - Electrical Engineering Draftperson for 55+5 points in 190 NSW.


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Great...
> 
> That means you got direct grant email only..
> 
> ...


No CO allocation email ......
But I guess I got it too fast because I didn't claim any work experience points and I applied onshore....


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Great...
> 
> That means you got direct grant email only..
> 
> ...


No CO allocation email ...... just Grant email
But I guess I got it too fast because I didn't claim any work experience points and I applied onshore....


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Kmoor said:


> No CO allocation email ...... just Grant email
> But I guess I got it too fast because I didn't claim any work experience points and I applied onshore....


Congrats! I lodged my application in January 23 but offshore. I uploaded all the docs, so I hope to expect a good outcome soon. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> I got my grant today .... all the best to you guys




Congratulations br.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kmoor said:


> No CO allocation email ...... just Grant email
> But I guess I got it too fast because I didn't claim any work experience points and I applied onshore....




Congratulations! all the best!


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Is it a good idea to Email the CO after 3 month's time is over ? Does it have any positive or negative impacts on our application ?


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations! all the best!





ghazali2020 said:


> Congratulations br.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





pipebritop said:


> Congrats! I lodged my application in January 23 but offshore. I uploaded all the docs, so I hope to expect a good outcome soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chamku said:


> What is the chance for 312311 - Electrical Engineering Draftperson for 55+5 points in 190 NSW.


Very good chance I suppose since only 63/1000 been filled.


----------



## rajkumar_pau (May 21, 2016)

How to find out that how many filled and how many left for the different categories


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

At ANZSCO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rajkumar_pau said:


> How to find out that how many filled and how many left for the different categories


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

check occupation ceilings on this site


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello mates. I want to ask we have shifted our office. What is the procedure to update dibp regarding this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Hello mates. I want to ask we have shifted our office. What is the procedure to update dibp regarding this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the immi account use the update us section or fill and upload the form 1022 - Notification to change in circumstances


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Is it a good idea to Email the CO after 3 month's time is over ? Does it have any positive or negative impacts on our application ?




No much point in doing so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Hello mates. I want to ask we have shifted our office. What is the procedure to update dibp regarding this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you are worried about employer verification going astray then get a letter from company HR/admin regarding the change of office address and telephone numbers and update the same to DIBP


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

why do they need permanent address in PCC application form? 

I have bangalore address on my passport and my permanent address is in delhi? police verification will be done only in bangalore or both in delhi and bangalore?


----------



## Chef35111 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello guys:
I got nsw invitacion on 16th January, i submitted all documents same day, still waiting for sponsorship approval. Any idea how long it's taking to nsw to review and approve state nominations.

Good luck for everyone.


---------------------------------------------
190 || chef 35111
EOI : 09-Dec-2016
Nsw invitacion :16/01/17


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you are worried about employer verification going astray then get a letter from company HR/admin regarding the change of office address and telephone numbers and update the same to DIBP



Yeah i am worried about verification so thats why want to inform DIBP asap. Form 1022 & letter from the company should be uploaded in immiaccount via update us. Right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Yeah i am worried about verification so thats why want to inform DIBP asap. Form 1022 & letter from the company should be uploaded in immiaccount via update us. Right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the letter I mentioned

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Chef35111 said:


> Hello guys:
> I got nsw invitacion on 16th January, i submitted all documents same day, still waiting for sponsorship approval. Any idea how long it's taking to nsw to review and approve state nominations.
> 
> Good luck for everyone.
> ...




2-6 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

I got the nomination email within a week. But it varies for everyone. Refer immitracker for better picture.



Chef35111 said:


> Hello guys:
> I got nsw invitacion on 16th January, i submitted all documents same day, still waiting for sponsorship approval. Any idea how long it's taking to nsw to review and approve state nominations.
> 
> Good luck for everyone.
> ...


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, the letter I mentioned
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk




Ok bro. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> Thx a lot my dears....
> My Occupation is mechmechanical 233512 ...
> My points breakdown
> Age : 30 / qualifications: 15 / PTE : 10 / Sponsorship: 5
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations


Wooo super quick.. I have lodged on 31 st jan 17 all documents front loaded.. Fingers crossed. Did u apply solo? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Wooo super quick.. I have lodged on 31 st jan 17 all documents front loaded.. Fingers crossed. Did u apply solo?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi, do you have to mention where you are during your acceptation of invite from State ? I am planning to travel to Aus, but it might take 1-2 months and I am worried if I get State Nom, whether I can accept it offshore and then travel to Aus to lodge the Visa onshore ?


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Hi, do you have to mention where you are during your acceptation of invite from State ? I am planning to travel to Aus, but it might take 1-2 months and I am worried if I get State Nom, whether I can accept it offshore and then travel to Aus to lodge the Visa onshore ?


Nothing like tht u can carry on ur travel plans

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Nothing like tht u can carry on ur travel plans
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ok great, so even if I get the invite while I am in BD, I can accept it and then move to Aus and lodge as onshore applicant. Is that correct I presume ?


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ok great, so even if I get the invite while I am in BD, I can accept it and then move to Aus and lodge as onshore applicant. Is that correct I presume ?


Yes thts right but u will have to get ur pcc done so figure out a way to do so. I am not sure how it is managed onshore but there is a way. Just ask someone who has got his pcc done onshore

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Yes thts right but u will have to get ur pcc done so figure out a way to do so. I am not sure how it is managed onshore but there is a way. Just ask someone who has got his pcc done onshore
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I have been to Australia before and already have the PCC of it, so that's not an issue.

Thanks so much mate !


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I lodged my EOI on 7th January 2017 for NSW 190 with 65 points(60+5).
Has anybody(who lodged EOI in January) got the nomination invite yet?

Thanks
Abhijeet


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

*All the best*

Great, may I know to which occupation code you applied EOI?


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Seems EOI cut-off date is around 20th Dec 2016 for the round on 1st Feb 2017.

The trend shows it will proceeds 10-15 days on average so I am calculating to be in April.
Is there any difference being at onshore for these rounds? I have 1.5 years of onshore (NSW) experience and is currently in NSW.

Is there any chance of my application getting considered earlier?

__________________
==========
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
ACS positive : 25-Jan-2017 
EOI Submitted : 25-Jan-2017
189-65
190 (NSW)-65 + 5 = 70
Location: Onshore-NSW
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

Software Engineer


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

venkatram said:


> Great, may I know to which occupation code you applied EOI?



261313 ( Software Engineer )


----------



## venkatram (Jan 27, 2017)

I filled EOI with 55+5 = 60points in 3rd week of Jan for 262113!

Waiting!!


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> Seems EOI cut-off date is around 20th Dec 2016 for the round on 1st Feb 2017.
> 
> The trend shows it will proceeds 10-15 days on average so I am calculating to be in April.
> Is there any difference being at onshore for these rounds? I have 1.5 years of onshore (NSW) experience and is currently in NSW.
> ...



Seems both of us are on the same page.


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

AbhijeetAn said:


> Seems both of us are on the same page.


Hi Abhijeet,
Thanks. Did you found some trend that shows onshore applicant may get benefit of any type? in 189 and 190?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

NeerajB said:


> Hi Abhijeet,
> Thanks. Did you found some trend that shows onshore applicant may get benefit of any type? in 189 and 190?


None that we know of


----------



## Milind1011 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello Everyone, i have just joined this forum as i am looking for some help and suggestions.

i have been in Sydney since June 2016 and recently completed PTE Academic with Overall score of 76.

Now i want to apply for EOI as i am done with both ACS/PTE,where they specified my experience from Jan 2013,i think i am more suitable for 190 Subclass visa (65 points including State sponsored points) than 189(60 points only) .

So i spoke to a consultancy and they are charging about 60000 INR, close to 1200 AUD. So i have few questions now :-

1) Why cant i login to skillselect and fill the EOI form.. which i did by some Help on 65 points for NSW state sponsorship. is there anything different that they will do other than what i did??? 

2) So what is going to happen next.?? On 65 points,when can i expect some response and what will be the upcoming stages including the charges...?? 

My Score :----

ACS exp - 3+ yrs with Bachelor in Computer Engineering 
Age - less than 32.
PTE - Overall 76
L - 84 
R - 70 
S - 82
W - 76
Job code - software engineer - 261313

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Milind1011 said:


> Hello Everyone, i have just joined this forum as i am looking for some help and suggestions.
> 
> i have been in Sydney since June 2016 and recently completed PTE Academic with Overall score of 76.
> 
> ...


they want a potential client. thanks to DIBP, the Australian PR system is smooth and you can do it by yourself

1. you can submit the eoi by yourself, not a big deal

2. you are getting 60 points for 189, it is tough to get 189 invite with that, however submit two eoi(s) - one for 189 and one for 190, you never know when a state will nominate you, observe the trend here(expatforum) and on myimmitracker


----------



## Milind1011 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks. i have already submitted 190 on 31 jan 2017 and lastly updated in 3 Feb with same points of 65.Just wondering how long shoui wait... let me know anything that is helpful.. 

cheers.


----------



## Milind1011 (Jan 31, 2017)

Correct me if i am wrong, But for this job code the minimum points are 65.Maybe you can try for PTE again.

Cheers.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

AbhijeetAn said:


> Hi Guys,
> I lodged my EOI on 7th January 2017 for NSW 190 with 65 points(60+5).
> Has anybody(who lodged EOI in January) got the nomination invite yet?
> 
> ...


hi abhijeet, what is your overall experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhijeetAn (Jan 31, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi abhijeet, what is your overall experience and skilled experience given by ACS ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Overall is 5.7 years(4 in India and rest in Australia). I got 5 points for my work exp.
My Indian experience was not considered may be because I did my bachelor's in Electronics & Communication Engineering.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

60 days....

No CO allocation...
No CO contact....

And I need to plan validation trip before June.... Due to professional reasons...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> 60 days....
> 
> No CO allocation...
> No CO contact....
> ...


HI, where are you from, what occupation and applying for which state? Are you applying trough an agent?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> 60 days....
> 
> No CO allocation...
> No CO contact....
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

With reference to above link your case would have allocated but they might have not required any additional information that is why they did not contact you.

I came to know that this page updated less frequently so even cases lodged after the mention dates might also got allocated. I too in the same situation but less number of days.

All the best.


----------



## sarwarhusain (Sep 6, 2016)

*Need help*

Dear All,

I filled my application in end January and paid visa fee. I didnot upload any documents as I was very busy in official business and was super busy working day and nights. I today got an email from [email protected] stating that they require additional documents to process my application. There is no check list that what documents are required and they have given me 28 days to comply. I have all the documents ready as per my understanding with the exception of medicals. 
The question is how do i intimate them after uploading the documents. Also please tell me is this CO assignment because I do not have any CO email or his/her contact details. The email address is also generic and looks system generated.

Regards,
Sarwar


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Once you upload and you have to click information provided button in your immi account. Then case officer will notified about your upload.

List of recommended documents:
Self:-
Passport
Marriage Certificate
PCC 
Medicals
Form 80
Form 1221
Skills Assessment
PTE Report Form (also send scores to DIBP)
Certificates and Marksheet 10th and 12th
Diploma Marksheets and Certificate
Appointment letters,Experience Letters,Payslips,Bank Statements,Reference Letters,Increment Letters.
photo 
For TAX: Form 26AS will work.

Wife:- 
Passport
Form 80
Form 1221
Medicals 
PCC
University Letter for English
Degree Certificate
Marriage certificate
Couple of photograhs (5-6)


Child:-
Birth Certificate 
Passport
Medicals 






sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I filled my application in end January and paid visa fee. I didnot upload any documents as I was very busy in official business and was super busy working day and nights. I today got an email from [email protected] stating that they require additional documents to process my application. There is no check list that what documents are required and they have given me 28 days to comply. I have all the documents ready as per my understanding with the exception of medicals.
> The question is how do i intimate them after uploading the documents. Also please tell me is this CO assignment because I do not have any CO email or his/her contact details. The email address is also generic and looks system generated.
> ...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I filled my application in end January and paid visa fee. I didnot upload any documents as I was very busy in official business and was super busy working day and nights. I today got an email from [email protected] stating that they require additional documents to process my application. There is no check list that what documents are required and they have given me 28 days to comply. I have all the documents ready as per my understanding with the exception of medicals.
> The question is how do i intimate them after uploading the documents. Also please tell me is this CO assignment because I do not have any CO email or his/her contact details. The email address is also generic and looks system generated.
> ...


Obviously you can consider this as CO assignment.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I filled my application in end January and paid visa fee. I didnot upload any documents as I was very busy in official business and was super busy working day and nights. I today got an email from [email protected] stating that they require additional documents to process my application. There is no check list that what documents are required and they have given me 28 days to comply. I have all the documents ready as per my understanding with the exception of medicals.
> The question is how do i intimate them after uploading the documents. Also please tell me is this CO assignment because I do not have any CO email or his/her contact details. The email address is also generic and looks system generated.
> ...


upload the relevant documents in immiaccount and press the button "information provided"


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Anyone knows if they consider the US PCC date also while deciding in the IED. 

My US PCC date is 11th Nov 2016 and India PCC date is 4th Feb 2017, and Medicals date will be 15th Feb. What do you think they will consider for initial entry date??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meraprvisa said:


> 60 days....
> 
> No CO allocation...
> No CO contact....
> ...


If you have no grant, no validation trip required  

I am sure you will get it though. 

Good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Anyone knows if they consider the US PCC date also while deciding in the IED.
> 
> My US PCC date is 11th Nov 2016 and India PCC date is 4th Feb 2017, and Medicals date will be 15th Feb. What do you think they will consider for initial entry date??


the earliest one, in your case it could be 11th Nov 2016


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi, I submitted my Eoi for NSW with 65 points on 29th Nov 2016 I am still awaiting their reply. Any idea how long does it generally take?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Eviferns said:


> Hi, I submitted my Eoi for NSW with 65 points on 29th Nov 2016 I am still awaiting their reply. Any idea how long does it generally take?


It depends on your ANZSCO code and 65 including or excluding of state award points.

It depends on your English and Experience points too.


----------



## Migaus (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi I have also applied EOI to NSW ,190 VISA with 80 points on 20th Dec . Not heard from them as yet . can any one help on the timelines. Do they have a time frame for responding or we have to wait endlessly .

All the best guys !!


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

rvd said:


> Eviferns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I submitted my Eoi for NSW with 65 points on 29th Nov 2016 I am still awaiting their reply. Any idea how long does it generally take?
> ...


it's Oct business analyst 261111. 65 points including state award points. English points PTE 20. And experience points were 0 as education did not match the work exp.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Migaus said:


> Hi I have also applied EOI to NSW ,190 VISA with 80 points on 20th Dec . Not heard from them as yet . can any one help on the timelines. Do they have a time frame for responding or we have to wait endlessly .
> 
> All the best guys !!


There is no time frame for NSW, we will have to wait untill they invite. What is job code. With your points I hope you should go for SC 189.

All the best.


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Passed 30days. Waiting for Grant.

Good luck to all who are still waiting to hear from Co


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> HI, where are you from, what occupation and applying for which state? Are you applying trough an agent?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



hello!! i am from India.

see signature for more details...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anyone with same profile and same status...

please confirm


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> If you have no grant, no validation trip required
> 
> I am sure you will get it though.
> 
> Good luck



i know that you cant travel without Visa..


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys,
Im pretty much sure about the work experience before education is not counted. But one of my friend an IT graduate is teacher of computer science for 10 years but had done bachelor of education just this year. He did this because some consultant said to him he can apply as teacher with all previous experience n just needs degree of education.
Anyone who came across this?


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Hii Can someone share when was the last eoi reply received for nsw 190 261111? I am at 60+5. Applied on 29th nov 2016. Pte score 20.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Eviferns said:


> Hii Can someone share when was the last eoi reply received for nsw 190 261111? I am at 60+5. Applied on 29th nov 2016. Pte score 20.


you can check the invitation trends on myimmitracker - Expression of Interest 190


----------



## Migaus (Jan 12, 2017)

rvd said:


> There is no time frame for NSW, we will have to wait untill they invite. What is job code. With your points I hope you should go for SC 189.
> 
> All the best.


The job code is 225113 and subclass 190 . PTE 20 points and Exp 15 points . I could not apply 189 as no job code suited . 

I have also applied with a new EOI to South Australia ,any idea how much time do they take ?
80+5 points in total (job code is 225113 and subclass 190 )


----------



## nhat1811 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I just lodged visa 190 and submitting my documents now. In my account they said that "A bridging visa has been granted for the following applicants on this application". But I checked the inbox of immi account :
Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:

_<My Email>_

Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.

To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.

No correspondence is available for the selected application.

Do I need to contact anyone to clarify this problem ?. It's been a day and there were nothing in the mailbox of my application.

Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Migaus said:


> The job code is 225113 and subclass 190 . PTE 20 points and Exp 15 points . I could not apply 189 as no job code suited .
> 
> I have also applied with a new EOI to South Australia ,any idea how much time do they take ?
> 80+5 points in total (job code is 225113 and subclass 190 )


I do not have any Information about this Job code. Please wait for comments from other experts..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Eviferns said:


> it's Oct business analyst 261111. 65 points including state award points. English points PTE 20. And experience points were 0 as education did not match the work exp.


English points is great but with 0 points for experience nothing can be predicted till we get the invite. Hope for the best. All the best.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ive gotten invite from nsw today !


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> ive gotten invite from nsw today !


Congratzzz...ur pointz breakup n occupation n when u filed ur EOI?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Brisbane Team?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Mbtanoli said:


> Congratzzz...ur pointz breakup n occupation n when u filed ur EOI?


internal auditor. filed it in jan 2017

age 25
superior english 20
outside AUS employment 10
educational 15


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> ive gotten invite from nsw today !


congrats mate


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

*Received Invitation for 190 NSW*

Hi Folks,

I received Invitation from NSW today. Thanks for all the help. 

I have submitted EOI with 70 points for 190 - NSW and in the same EOI with 65 points points for 189 on 16th January 2017.

Please let me know if there are any chances to receive Invitation for 189 before my NSW invitation expires (valid till 14 days from 9th Feb).

Kindly suggest me what should be my next step.

Thanks & Regards!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mightycoder said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received Invitation from NSW today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> ...


hey mate congrats for the invite

i see a pop up regarding your private message, let me go through that first


----------



## mohsin1947 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have received a SS 190 invitation for WA..it will expire in 28 days..My EoI has both 189 and 190 options checked..my question is am i still eligible for Feb 15th round for 189 as my preferance is ofcourse 189 visa...Please reply..My 189 points are 60 while SS are 65.Profession is 263311...


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey, I would suggest you go ahead with NSW. There is lot of waiting period for people with 65 points in IT occupations. I am assuming your job code is IT related.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

mightycoder said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received Invitation from NSW today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> ...


I have also been invited today under 190 NSW with 70 points and under same EOI filed for 189 as well with 65 points - basically it's exactly the same case as that of mightycoder for me except that my effective date was 31st December, 2016. Can I be invited for 189 on 15th Feb under same EOI and if the answer is 'Yes' then based on the processing times of both, could anyone advice on how to proceed from here onward? 

Thanks.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

What's your job code mightycoder?


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

mohsin1947 said:


> I have received a SS 190 invitation for WA..it will expire in 28 days..My EoI has both 189 and 190 options checked..my question is am i still eligible for Feb 15th round for 189 as my preferance is ofcourse 189 visa...Please reply..My 189 points are 60 while SS are 65.Profession is 263311...


I would think it would depend on how many points you have. I may be wrong, and would defer to the seniors here, but I think you can not get a 189 invite as long as you have a 190 pending.....


----------



## Migaus (Jan 12, 2017)

mightycoder said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received Invitation from NSW today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> ...


Hi Mightycoder ,

When did you file your EOI for NSW in subclass 190 . I filed my EOI on 20th Dec 2016 with 80 points, waiting for invitation . Do let me know the exact days it has taken .Tx.


----------



## Migaus (Jan 12, 2017)

mightycoder said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received Invitation from NSW today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> ...


Also wanted to know can one file an EOI in both visa classes 189 /190 ,are there some specific conditions . Can you help , I have applied on 225113 code .


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

Folks,

I have submitted EOI with 70 points for 190 - NSW same EOI with 65 points points for 189 today.
ANZSCO- 263111, Computer Systems & Network Engineer.

By when can I expect an invite?

thanks..


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Migaus,

Please check my signature for the ANZSCO code and EOI submission date.
It took exactly 23 days (or) on 24th day i got the invite from NSW.
I am not sure about your ANZSCO code 225113. May be our other folks like Sultan can chime in.

I would suggest to apply for 189 first. In my case i have applied for both 189 and 190 in same EOI and received 190 first. I am not sure if i will get invited for 189 until the 190 NSW invite expires. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mightycoder said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received Invitation from NSW today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> ...


What is your anzsco?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 70 points for 190 - NSW same EOI with 65 points points for 189 today.
> ANZSCO- 263111, Computer Systems & Network Engineer.
> ...


Hi there!

You and I have similar scenario. I have filed my EOI for ANZCO 263111 on 29th January 2017 for 189(65 points) and NSW-19(65+5=70 points). And I haven't received any response so far. You can track my case as reference for yours


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What is your anzsco?


My ANZSCO code is 261312 - Developer Programmer


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

I got invite in 14 days for job code 261312 and 55 days for NSW approval..

For more details, please follow my signature



mightycoder said:


> Hi Migaus,
> 
> Please check my signature for the ANZSCO code and EOI submission date.
> It took exactly 23 days (or) on 24th day i got the invite from NSW.
> ...


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi there!
> 
> You and I have similar scenario. I have filed my EOI for ANZCO 263111 on 29th January 2017 for 189(65 points) and NSW-19(65+5=70 points). And I haven't received any response so far. You can track my case as reference for yours


mate. keep me posted if you see any movement..


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

If dere isnt a co contact does the 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> If dere isnt a co contact does the
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


If there isnt a co contact den will the received status on immi account change? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> mate. keep me posted if you see any movement..


Sure, I will dear


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Amrita.khangura said:
> 
> 
> > If dere isnt a co contact does the
> ...



No it won't..


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Guys,
Can anyone say when i can expect an invite? with DOE 3rd Jan 2017 with 65 points under 189 category? ANZSCO code: 261313

Note: I change my ANZSCO code from 261111 to 261313 after an ACS review on 6th Feb.

Also let me know what is the process after an invite? (Just planning ahead)

Thanks in advance


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Guys. Got Grant today at 1:30pm AEST. I had also added my wife and mother and is refused for my mom due to new rule.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icandoit124 said:


> Guys. Got Grant today at 1:30pm AEST. I had also added my wife and mother and is refused for my mom due to new rule.




Congrats! 

What are the new rules? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

icandoit124 said:


> Guys. Got Grant today at 1:30pm AEST. I had also added my wife and mother and is refused for my mom due to new rule.




Congrats mate. Ur timeline please and ur job code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys. Got Grant today at 1:30pm AEST. I had also added my wife and mother and is refused for my mom due to new rule.
> ...


Congrats Icandoit .... you did it ... 

Andrey ... new rule is parents exempted from eligible dependent list...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Migaus said:


> Hi Mightycoder ,
> 
> When did you file your EOI for NSW in subclass 190 . I filed my EOI on 20th Dec 2016 with 80 points, waiting for invitation . Do let me know the exact days it has taken .Tx.





Migaus said:


> Also wanted to know can one file an EOI in both visa classes 189 /190 ,are there some specific conditions . Can you help , I have applied on 225113 code .


As i see 225113 Marketing Specialist is open only in NT 190 and in SA supplementary list


i assume you have 75 points without state nomination, submitting an eoi for SA 190 will be good

further information on this

Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

icandoit124 said:


> Guys. Got Grant today at 1:30pm AEST. I had also added my wife and mother and is refused for my mom due to new rule.


Hey mate, congrats for the visa grant and I am sad that mom couldnt get the visa, may be you can try visitor visa for her

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What are the new rules?
> 
> ...


he is talking about MoFU definition post 19 Nov which doesnt allows parents as member of family


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

icandoit124 said:


> Guys. Got Grant today at 1:30pm AEST. I had also added my wife and mother and is refused for my mom due to new rule.


Many congrats!!
Can you share your timeline please.?


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you all and sultan for your help all time.

My time line : 
PTE 10pts
Code : dev programmer 
190 EOI : Oct 24th 2016 NSW 
NSW : 0CT 28th invite 
NSW approval : Nov 27th and invite for 190 
Overall pts: 60+ 5(nsw)
CO Adelaide : Dec 12th asked for docs
New rule : Nov 19th for MOFU
Submitted all doc : Jan 6th
Grant : 10th Feb.

Wish you all good luck.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

icandoit124 said:


> Thank you all and sultan for your help all time.
> 
> My time line :
> PTE 10pts
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## anvu (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello Mates , I have lodged in the first week of Febraury with all medicals and PCC. My code is software engineer. Any guess on the grant dates which could be more realistic?

Also another question , i have applied on 190 Vic, So if there is a grant then can i work on any occupation after i reach autralia or shoud i stick on to IT industry itself if ter is any rule as such?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Very good chance I suppose since only 63/1000 been filled.


as far as I know, there is no connection with ceilings list for 190 and 489 visa.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

feeroz said:


> No it won't..




Hi Karthik,

When you changed the job code, did you get fresh reference letters from all the companies you worked. How the entire process went through? 

I am currently in 261111 and planning to change the code. 

Thanks,
Sai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chamku said:


> as far as I know, there is no connection with ceilings list for 190 and 489 visa.


You mean 189. I would think there is. If 16,000+ nurse is advertised as required and only 12% is filled this year, I would assume states would like to invite those people with 55 points as hardly anybody seems to apply on those occupation.

His occupation of Electrical Engineering Draftperson with 63/1000- 6% filled so far, states would like some more draftsperson I would believe.


----------



## Subbarao (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Friends, 

Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. 

Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:

I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..

Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying..... 

Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....

Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...

Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.


Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...

Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).

On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details.... 

This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me....... 


I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck .... 


Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...


Good luck everyone... Cheers...

Happy Friday..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> ...


Hey subbarao

I whole heartedly appreciate your patience and actions taken thereafter.

It seems they forgot your case an picked after you pinged them.

Congratulations to you and family members.

Good luck mate

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subbarao (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks Sultan Azam..


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Ceilings list is clearly based on 189 visas. All the sponsorship (190 and 489) will not be added to that list.
If the is no any competitiveness in the ceiling list (like nursing and Electrical Eng. Dp), all the applicants who has 60 points will directly apply for 189. So mostly, for 190 all the applicants are with 55 points. So they will be short listed to the ascending order of the date they submitted the EOI. So there will be good chance for 190. But nobody knows haw many chances will be given from the state (let's say NSW) for each occupation.

Thanks.. 



zaback21 said:


> You mean 189. I would think there is. If 16,000+ nurse is advertised as required and only 12% is filled this year, I would assume states would like to invite those people with 55 points as hardly anybody seems to apply on those occupation.
> 
> His occupation of Electrical Engineering Draftperson with 63/1000- 6% filled so far, states would like some more draftsperson I would believe.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Subbarao said:


> Thanks Sultan Azam..




Congrats Subbarao. I am sure it was a big relief. 

How many points you had when you launched EOI and what was your job code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subbarao (Jun 9, 2016)

65 points and Developer programmer


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Subbarao said:


> 65 points and Developer programmer



Best of luck for your future endeavours.

My journey just started with EOI a month back launched 189 with 60(No hope here) and 190 for NSW(60+5). 

By the way which state you got the grant for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Ceilings list is clearly based on 189 visas. All the sponsorship (190 and 489) will not be added to that list.
If the is no any competitiveness in the ceiling list (like nursing and Electrical Eng. Dp), all the applicants who has 60 points will directly apply for 189. So mostly, for 190 all the applicants are with 55 points. So they will be short listed to the ascending order of the date they submitted the EOI. So there will be good chance for 190. But nobody knows haw many chances will be given from the state (let's say NSW) for each occupation.

Thanks.. 



zaback21 said:


> You mean 189. I would think there is. If 16,000+ nurse is advertised as required and only 12% is filled this year, I would assume states would like to invite those people with 55 points as hardly anybody seems to apply on those occupation.
> 
> His occupation of Electrical Engineering Draftperson with 63/1000- 6% filled so far, states would like some more draftsperson I would believe.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> ...


Great motivated story. All for those, who are waiting their grants eagerly.
Congratulation.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many many congrats bro to you and your family. While reading ur post i also got very much emotional as i felt like i have got my grant. Really waiting for too long now almost 160 days and want to jump with joy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

congrats man 
when u had lodged visa?


Amrita.khangura said:


> If dere isnt a co contact does the
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk





icandoit124 said:


> Thank you all and sultan for your help all time.
> 
> My time line :
> PTE 10pts
> ...


----------



## Kiran_K (Jan 14, 2017)

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations Subbarao!!! Wish you all the best!!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anvu said:


> Hello Mates , I have lodged in the first week of Febraury with all medicals and PCC. My code is software engineer. Any guess on the grant dates which could be more realistic?
> 
> Also another question , i have applied on 190 Vic, So if there is a grant then can i work on any occupation after i reach autralia or shoud i stick on to IT industry itself if ter is any rule as such?


after grant you can work in any occupation


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

*Need suggestion*

Hi Friends,

My friend is preparing documentation to apply for PR. He has a peculiar case where his father left home some 20 yrs ago, never came back. And his whereabouts are not known. Now my friend is in a dilemma what should he fill in the Father's details, since his father left 20 yrs ago, there is no FIR etc., kind of documents to prove his father is missing. And his mother does not have a passport either, and I am sure his father's details will affect his mother's passport issuance also. 

Any suggestions in this matter would be extremely helpful.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

theNovice said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My friend is preparing documentation to apply for PR. He has a peculiar case where his father left home some 20 yrs ago, never came back. And his whereabouts are not known. Now my friend is in a dilemma what should he fill in the Father's details, since his father left 20 yrs ago, there is no FIR etc., kind of documents to prove his father is missing. And his mother does not have a passport either, and I am sure his father's details will affect his mother's passport issuance also.
> 
> Any suggestions in this matter would be extremely helpful.


what is the exact problem of your friend

1. finding difficulty what to write about Father ?

or 

2. getting passport for mother ?


----------



## Subbarao (Jun 9, 2016)

arnav12 said:


> Many many congrats bro to you and your family. While reading ur post i also got very much emotional as i felt like i have got my grant. Really waiting for too long now almost 160 days and want to jump with joy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Arnav


----------



## Subbarao (Jun 9, 2016)

*Grant Time*

Hi Friends, 

Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. 

Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:

I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..

Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying..... 

Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....

Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...

Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.


Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...

Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).

On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details.... 

This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me....... 


I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck .... 


Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...


Good luck everyone... Cheers...


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry i was not clear the questions.
His problem is with both 1 and 2.




sultan_azam said:


> what is the exact problem of your friend
> 
> 1. finding difficulty what to write about Father ?
> 
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

theNovice said:


> Sorry i was not clear the questions.
> His problem is with both 1 and 2.


Mother's passport

Ask your friend to read MEA's announcement of 23/12/16, the things have been made simpler, married applicants need not give marriage certificate. Ask him to have a look, he will surely find the way he is looking for
http://mea.gov.in/press-releases.htm?dtl/27874/Announcement_of_new_Passport_Rules

What to write about father in form
In form 80, Q 44 ask detail of parents
In "country of residence" - It feels like writing "home country" and getting rid of this form but we shouldn't hide the facts so can we write "Unknown" here?? There may be one communication from case officer about this, but disclosing the truth as it is Will be best, just my opinion


If your friend finds trouble with respect to passport of mother then drop me a PM, I will share my Whatsapp number

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks Sultan!


sultan_azam said:


> Mother's passport
> 
> Ask your friend to read MEA's announcement of 23/12/16, the things have been made simpler, married applicants need not give marriage certificate. Ask him to have a look, he will surely find the way he is looking for
> Announcement of new Passport Rules
> ...


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Many Many congratulations !!*



Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> ...


Indeed it was detailed but a true feeling .. many many congratulations .. make the most of it ...


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

many many congratulations !! it was detailed but a true feeling.. make the most of it ..


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Visa Grant 2017*

Awaiting my grant


Signature
ANZSCO : 133512
EOI 190 points : 60+5 pts
EOI 190 Lodge date : 18/010/2016
SA Nomination application Lodge Date : 18/10/2016

EOI 190 Invite :24/11/2016

VISA application submission: 16/1/2017

Documents submitted : 26/1/2017

Grant: application in progress ()


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats @ Subba Rao


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

icandoit124 said:


> Guys. Got Grant today at 1:30pm AEST. I had also added my wife and mother and is refused for my mom due to new rule.


Congratulations..


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations..




Congratulations br, but it's so strange to received ur grant today ( Saturday) !
I mean it's their day off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> ...


Hearty Congratulations and All the best..

Can I elaborate how you expedite the problem; however I am still in early days it may helpful to others and I can think about if I am crossing 6 months of wait..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ghazali2020 said:


> Congratulations br, but it's so strange to received ur grant today ( Saturday) !
> I mean it's their day off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Subbarao has posted yesterday (Friday).


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Aha . Hope all the best for us god willing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kidwalker619 (Feb 11, 2017)

*Visa Grant 2017*

Hi all,

Good morning..I have been a silent observer in this forum for the past couple of months during the process of my 190 Skilled Visa. This forum has been very helpful guiding in the right direction with multiple responses and experiences from different people. 

I am happy to share the good news that I got my 190 Visa Grant on last Friday, 10 Feb 2017 morning Melbourne time. Wanted to share this good news with all of you and wishing you all a very speedy grant.

Sharing my timelines below: 


ACS Submit - Stage 1: 03 Nov 2016
ACS Case Stage Change - Stage 2: 04 Nov 2016
ACS Case Stage Change - Stage 4: 08 Nov 2016
ACS Respond - Stage 3: 15 Nov 2016 --> Requested RPL
ACS Respond - Stage 3: 30 Nov 2016 --> RPL Submitted
ACS Case(RPL) - Stage 4: 30 Nov 2016
ACS Case(RPL Approved) - Stage 5: 02 Dec 2016

VetAssess Submit - 30 Nov 2016 --> Being non-ICT branch
VetAssess Lodged - 01 Dec 2016
VetAssess (Document Add)	- 02 Dec 2016 --> Uploaded Photo as requested
VetAssess In Progress - 05 Dec 2016
VetAssess Complete - 13 Dec 2016

PTE - 05 Dec 2016
PTE Result - 06 Dec 2016 -- 82 Overall (L84|R82|S85|W85)

EOI Submitted - 12 Dec 2016
EOI ITA - 03 Jan 2017

VIC State Sponsor (Submitted)	- 12 Dec 2016
VIC State Sponsor Clarify(457)	- 23 Dec 2016
VIC State Sponsor Re-Ack - 28 Dec 2016

VIC State Sponsor Clarify(457 Old)	- 03 Jan 2017
VIC State Sponsor Approved - 03 Jan 2017

Aus PCC Submitted (Self) - 20 Dec 2016
Aus PCC Received (Self) - 30 Dec 2016

Aus PCC Submitted (Spouse) - 22 Dec 2016
Aus PCC Received (Spouse) - 03 Jan 2017

Medical (Self) - 11 Jan 2017
Medical (Spouse) - 13 Jan 2017
Medical (Kid 1) - 13 Jan 2017
Medical (Kid 2) - 13 Jan 2017

Medical (Self-Cleared) - 13 Jan 2017
Medical (Kid 2-Cleared) - 13 Jan 2017
Medical (Kid 1-Cleared) - 21 Jan 2017
Medical (Spouse-Cleared) - 23 Jan 2017


IND PCC Received (Spouse)	- 16 Jan 2017
IND PCC Received (Self) - 20 Jan 2017

PR Application Submit - 22 Jan 2017 (All Docs submitted within next 1 day)
VISA GRANT (ALL) - 10 Feb 2017 

Once again, thanks everyone and wishing you all a very speedy grant.


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

kidwalker619 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good morning..I have been a silent observer in this forum for the past couple of months during the process of my 190 Skilled Visa. This forum has been very helpful guiding in the right direction with multiple responses and experiences from different people.
> 
> ...



Congratulations ...!!!!! 

That was super quick....


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

rvd said:


> Hearty Congratulations and All the best..
> 
> Can I elaborate how you expedite the problem; however I am still in early days it may helpful to others and I can think about if I am crossing 6 months of wait..


Hello can you please advise me

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

kidwalker619 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good morning..
> VISA GRANT (ALL) - 10 Feb 2017
> ...


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello can you please advise me
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk





Amrita.khangura said:


> If there isnt a co contact den will the received status on immi account change?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



1. If you are asking about the above query, If CO did not contact us then it will be in Received status. The CO would taken for assessment and he must be satisfied with the documents submitted. Some people get the commencement email but others does not still the status will be Received. 

2. What I have seen from some earlier posts is that if we get commencement email then status will be Received-Adelaide (or Brisbane) (Regarding 2nd point I am not sure or have not seen still mine is showing Received only).


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

rvd said:


> 1. If you are asking about the above query, If CO did not contact us then it will be in Received status. The CO would taken for assessment and he must be satisfied with the documents submitted. Some people get the commencement email but others does not still the status will be Received.
> 
> 2. What I have seen from some earlier posts is that if we get commencement email then status will be Received-Adelaide (or Brisbane) (Regarding 2nd point I am not sure or have not seen still mine is showing Received only).


Thankyou this helps 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghazali2020 said:


> Congratulations br, but it's so strange to received ur grant today ( Saturday) !
> I mean it's their day off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Its normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kidwalker619 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good morning..I have been a silent observer in this forum for the past couple of months during the process of my 190 Skilled Visa. This forum has been very helpful guiding in the right direction with multiple responses and experiences from different people.
> 
> ...


hey, congrats for the visa grant


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

kidwalker619 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing! Congrats Bro! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jha.amitkumar (Mar 27, 2016)

*Congrats*

Hi,

Can you please help with your advice whether I will get 15 points for qualification or 10 as per below assessment from ACS.

ACS
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
- Your Master of Business Administration from Guru Jambheshwar University completed June 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a minor in computing.

- Your GNIIT in Systems Management from NIIT completed September 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

jha.amitkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




15 points for MBA, 10 for aqf diploma.
You can only claim one of the above..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

kidwalker619 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

*Accomodation*

Hi All,

I would really appreciate if anyone can guide me on how would I arrange for an initial accommodation for a family of 4? Are there any house share available? Can anyone please help me with any links if they are aware of?


Thanks in advance,


ANZSCO-262111
ACS- 23-Sep-2016
EOI Submitted for NSW: 12-Dec-2016
EOI invite: 10-feb-2017
VISA lodged:
Grant:
IED:


----------



## Milind1011 (Jan 31, 2017)

ashley007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone can guide me on how would I arrange for an initial accommodation for a family of 4? Are there any house share available? Can anyone please help me with any links if they are aware of?
> 
> ...


Hey hi. What was your overall points during EOI. Are you coming with your family first.??


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

Milind1011 said:


> Hey hi. What was your overall points during EOI. Are you coming with your family first.??


Hi, 

My overall score was 70 with NSW nomination. And yes I am coming with family.

Thanks


----------



## Milind1011 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Ashley,i would recommend you to come here alone without your family to grab a home and a job.Once its done,you can all them anytime.

Hope it helps :0


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello need help case officer was allocated today and requested proof of relationship though marriage certificate is already uploaded and passports have same address and spouse name as well. What else can be provided. Can we call them and advise that there is a marriage certificate already. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ashley007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone can guide me on how would I arrange for an initial accommodation for a family of 4? Are there any house share available? Can anyone please help me with any links if they are aware of?
> 
> ...


check airbnb, you can get a private room or an entire apartment as per your wish


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello need help case officer was allocated today and requested proof of relationship though marriage certificate is already uploaded and passports have same address and spouse name as well. What else can be provided. Can we call them and advise that there is a marriage certificate already.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



provide marriage photographs, a few

also reload the marriage certificate


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> provide marriage photographs, a few
> 
> also reload the marriage certificate


Okay thankyou i guess co is asking for more information due to recent marriage. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Okay thankyou i guess co is asking for more information due to recent marriage.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


yes, they keep a check for sham marriage

provide them enough evidence whatsoever you can


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, they keep a check for sham marriage
> 
> provide them enough evidence whatsoever you can


Okay thanks i will upload as much proofs as i can. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Okay thankyou i guess co is asking for more information due to recent marriage.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Dear, try to upload any bank transfers between you, photos as our leader Sultan said or if there any sharing properties ( vehicle, house & topsoil ,etc).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rash6 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi,

I have received NSW invitation and Victoria invitation to apply for subclass 190. Am a software tester into automation testing with an experience of 10+ years. I have 75 points in both the states.

Please let me know which is the best state to choose with consideration of the number of jobs available in each state.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear, try to upload any bank transfers between you, photos as our leader Sultan said or if there any sharing properties ( vehicle, house & topsoil ,etc).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Okay thankyou i guess co is asking for more information due to recent marriage.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




In case of recent marriage usually joint contracts, bills etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

No grants today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jha.amitkumar (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks sapphire28


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Any 190 grants today ?

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## GraceV (Feb 13, 2017)

*Visa grant*

Hi,
I have been a silent reader of this thread in expat forum. My story is just to let you all know our journey for the aussie pr was. My husband and I had our acs completed in 2016 April, through an agent. We had submitted his eoi in may 2016 under stream 2. Unfortunately for us, the stream 2 path for 2016 was already paused. Initially he had 70 points. The long wait started. In October, we received a mail from skillselect. Curious us, thinking our eoi got selected, but it was just an email which said your points have increased to 75 due to work experience. 
Then started my big research all over the Internet, frustrated in not getting any answers to our questions from the agent. I found that as per the trend in 2015 for stream 2 EOI to be selected itself would start in december only(dec 11th in 2015). So as per my analysis, our EOI was selected on 9th dec. Again as per 2015 trend, I understood that the ITA would come only in January. 
There is another piece of important information I read in DIBP website. "A COMPLETE VISA APPLICATION IS ONE WHICH HAS ALL DOCUMENTS UPLOADED AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION, INCLUDING PCC AND MEDICALS." These applications will be given priority if the visa application is submitted before the next set of ITAs are sent out, ideally within 2 weeks from the date you have received your ITA. 

So I submitted the nsw 300 aud fee on dec 11th, 2016 and used this dec month to finish my pcc as medicals. The ITA came on Jan 16th, 2017 and we lodged the visa application on 22nd and 23rd Jan to pay the fees and upload all the docs. Exactly 22 days later today on 13th Feb, 2017 we got the grant with entry date before 15th dec, 2017. Job was ICT support engineer.
If possible submit complete applications within 10 days of ITA for quicker processing.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Great. Congrats !


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

GraceV said:


> Hi,
> I have been a silent reader of this thread in expat forum. My story is just to let you all know our journey for the aussie pr was. My husband and I had our acs completed in 2016 April, through an agent. We had submitted his eoi in may 2016 under stream 2. Unfortunately for us, the stream 2 path for 2016 was already paused. Initially he had 70 points. The long wait started. In October, we received a mail from skillselect. Curious us, thinking our eoi got selected, but it was just an email which said your points have increased to 75 due to work experience.
> Then started my big research all over the Internet, frustrated in not getting any answers to our questions from the agent. I found that as per the trend in 2015 for stream 2 EOI to be selected itself would start in december only(dec 11th in 2015). So as per my analysis, our EOI was selected on 9th dec. Again as per 2015 trend, I understood that the ITA would come only in January.
> There is another piece of important information I read in DIBP website. "A COMPLETE VISA APPLICATION IS ONE WHICH HAS ALL DOCUMENTS UPLOADED AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION, INCLUDING PCC AND MEDICALS." These applications will be given priority if the visa application is submitted before the next set of ITAs are sent out, ideally within 2 weeks from the date you have received your ITA.
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

GraceV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this thread in expat forum. My story is just to let you all know our journey for the aussie pr was. My husband and I had our acs completed in 2016 April, through an agent. We had submitted his eoi in may 2016 under stream 2. Unfortunately for us, the stream 2 path for 2016 was already paused. Initially he had 70 points. The long wait started. In October, we received a mail from skillselect. Curious us, thinking our eoi got selected, but it was just an email which said your points have increased to 75 due to work experience.
> 
> ...




Congrats dear. Did they go through employment verification or you got any call from them ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> check airbnb, you can get a private room or an entire apartment as per your wish


Thanks, however, airbnb is pretty expensive when I checked. Arent there any other options?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ashley007 said:


> Thanks, however, airbnb is pretty expensive when I checked. Arent there any other options?


Search flatmates Australia

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> ...



congratulations.
how many complaint emails did you send ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> congratulations.
> 
> how many complaint emails did you send ?




It wont help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Complete 18 months today - feeling so frustrated and helpless 

Applied in August 2015 and can't imagine I am still waiting - got an NJ for an Indian thing in March and it took 10 months there after to get some ray of hope 

5th Jan was asked to redo Medicals and pcc - pcc uploaded on 8th Jan and Medicals finalised on 18th Jan 

Called to check if everything has been received - affirmative response mentioning vac2 has been generated and the review date is 4th feb. You just need to wait for the case officer to review your case 

10 days have passed since feb 4th and still waiting to know the next steps 

Looked at cases on immi tracker - majority cases post medical and pcc get grant within 30 to 35 days - not sure why this delay doesn't stop following me. 

The only thing that keeps us alive is hope - I am hoping things change for good asap 

This journey has been one of the most difficult journeys of my life - I am hoping for closure 

Sorry guys just venting my frustrations to feel a little better . I am confident we will all will pass the test if time and patience 

God bless


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Complete 18 months today - feeling so frustrated and helpless
> 
> Applied in August 2015 and can't imagine I am still waiting - got an NJ for an Indian thing in March and it took 10 months there after to get some ray of hope
> 
> ...




Hi Mate, could you share your job code and points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Job code - 149212
Points - 65


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Job code - 149212
> Points - 65


Sorry about your situation Greg. Had you gone through ImmiTracker with your job code and searched as to how long the candidates waited?

Please can you update your signature with the points break, anszco code, so that experts here can help you out better.

Hope things work out for you at the earliest buddy. Keep hope. its really strong


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Complete 18 months today - feeling so frustrated and helpless
> 
> Applied in August 2015 and can't imagine I am still waiting - got an NJ for an Indian thing in March and it took 10 months there after to get some ray of hope
> 
> ...




Hang in there! Soon you will hear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Greg1946 said:


> Complete 18 months today - feeling so frustrated and helpless
> 
> Applied in August 2015 and can't imagine I am still waiting - got an NJ for an Indian thing in March and it took 10 months there after to get some ray of hope
> 
> ...


Totally understand your frustration friend. Did you try raising a complaint in their website ? 18 months is a really long period to wait for the visa. Anyways it looks like they have taken up your case for review. You have come this far. May be it is just a matter of a couple more days. Please be patient for some more days. After waiting this long, dont lose hope at this last moment. Everything will be fine soon. 
May God bless you.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Job code - 149212
> Points - 65




Have you applied for 190 (Which state) or 489 provisional ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

190 sa


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> 190 sa




Hey greg i can understand its really frustrating. Can u pls share how many CO contacts u have & why they have issued NJL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

4 contacts - 2nd oct 15, 21st Jan 2016, 21st March 2016, 5th Jan 2017

Nj was on a court document which had some handwritten stuff from the lawyers


----------



## GraceV (Feb 13, 2017)

arnav12 said:


> Congrats dear. Did they go through employment verification or you got any call from them ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. We did not hear from any of the employers or references about receiving a call.


----------



## GraceV (Feb 13, 2017)

arnav12 said:


> Congrats dear. Did they go through employment verification or you got any call from them ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Nothing that we know of. No calls.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

GraceV said:


> Hi,
> I have been a silent reader of this thread in expat forum. My story is just to let you all know our journey for the aussie pr was. My husband and I had our acs completed in 2016 April, through an agent. We had submitted his eoi in may 2016 under stream 2. Unfortunately for us, the stream 2 path for 2016 was already paused. Initially he had 70 points. The long wait started. In October, we received a mail from skillselect. Curious us, thinking our eoi got selected, but it was just an email which said your points have increased to 75 due to work experience.
> Then started my big research all over the Internet, frustrated in not getting any answers to our questions from the agent. I found that as per the trend in 2015 for stream 2 EOI to be selected itself would start in december only(dec 11th in 2015). So as per my analysis, our EOI was selected on 9th dec. Again as per 2015 trend, I understood that the ITA would come only in January.
> There is another piece of important information I read in DIBP website. "A COMPLETE VISA APPLICATION IS ONE WHICH HAS ALL DOCUMENTS UPLOADED AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION, INCLUDING PCC AND MEDICALS." These applications will be given priority if the visa application is submitted before the next set of ITAs are sent out, ideally within 2 weeks from the date you have received your ITA.
> ...



Congratulations and thanks for the information.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> 4 contacts - 2nd oct 15, 21st Jan 2016, 21st March 2016, 5th Jan 2017
> 
> Nj was on a court document which had some handwritten stuff from the lawyers




Thanks for the information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

GraceV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this thread in expat forum. My story is just to let you all know our journey for the aussie pr was. My husband and I had our acs completed in 2016 April, through an agent. We had submitted his eoi in may 2016 under stream 2. Unfortunately for us, the stream 2 path for 2016 was already paused. Initially he had 70 points. The long wait started. In October, we received a mail from skillselect. Curious us, thinking our eoi got selected, but it was just an email which said your points have increased to 75 due to work experience.
> 
> ...




Hi Grace and all 

congratulation.., for your grant .

1. I have lodged my subclass190 visa 2days before but so far my agent not attached any docs . I requested him to attach all docs ASAP including form80 . But, he said to me only we attach their requirements .And he added, current company payslip only enough to show them , don't attach too much docs,it will make them confuse . If they needed form80 then we will upload otherwise not need to attach. Is it my agent said was correct or I need force him to upload ?

2. I have applied my PCC and medical use my HAP ID. So, ones I get report I can attach In immi account or I should wait for CO request ? 

3. How many days take to allocate CO ? and how we know CO start processing or not ? 

4. I am worrying about My PCC report, because it will nearly one month to get report . So, I can't upload early in front of CO . These reason my process will delay ? 

5. What is the purpose of form 80 and 1221 . I am individual applicant, so every individual applicant need to fill-up and attach form 80 and/or 1221 ? 
Or better I should wait for CO ? 

6. Colour photo must needed ??? If yes, where I need to attach and how ? Is it same like document attach or different way ? 

You will 
Pls advice...!!! I appreciate your valuable feedback . 

Thank you !
King 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## permont (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Experts 

Am I correct to assume it is okay to upload UNCERTIFIED colour copies to immiaccount (i.e. passport bio-page, academic transcript etc.)?

I would be interested to get confirmation especially from those who got a visa grant by uploading uncertified colour scans

Thank you for your assistance in advance


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

I received 190 nsw invitation on 9 February 2017, I uploaded all the relevant documents on 11 feb. If there are no issues with the docs, roughly when will I hear from nsw ?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I received 190 nsw invitation on 9 February 2017, I uploaded all the relevant documents on 11 feb. If there are no issues with the docs, roughly when will I hear from nsw ?


I noticed 3 people in this forum, who were invited on 09.02.2017 have received their nomination approval by now. So it must be on the way..


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I received 190 nsw invitation on 9 February 2017, I uploaded all the relevant documents on 11 feb. If there are no issues with the docs, roughly when will I hear from nsw ?


Usually its comes in 2-6 weeks. Ig you are lucky it can be early as well.


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello people!! I woke up to the email which says ur EOI has been removed...
It is followed by 3 grant letters.. wowww what a morning it is!
Thanks to all the friends on this forum who were wonderful in providing all the info needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations and good luck for future !! 



theNovice said:


> Hello people!! I woke up to the email which says ur EOI has been removed...
> It is followed by 3 grant letters.. wowww what a morning it is!
> Thanks to all the friends on this forum who were wonderful in providing all the info needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

theNovice said:


> Hello people!! I woke up to the email which says ur EOI has been removed...
> It is followed by 3 grant letters.. wowww what a morning it is!
> Thanks to all the friends on this forum who were wonderful in providing all the info needed.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## Chef35111 (Jan 31, 2017)

Just an update 

Nsw nomination approval received on 2th February 
Visa 190 lodged on 3th
Medical on 6th
Visa direct granted on 17th.
Applied on shore, all documents up front including form 80 and police checks.

Good luck everyone!¡


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

theNovice said:


> Hello people!! I woke up to the email which says ur EOI has been removed...
> It is followed by 3 grant letters.. wowww what a morning it is!
> Thanks to all the friends on this forum who were wonderful in providing all the info needed.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Chef35111 said:


> Just an update
> 
> Nsw nomination approval received on 2th February
> Visa 190 lodged on 3th
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Chef35111 said:


> Just an update
> 
> Nsw nomination approval received on 2th February
> Visa 190 lodged on 3th
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations and good luck !! 


Chef35111 said:


> Just an update
> 
> Nsw nomination approval received on 2th February
> Visa 190 lodged on 3th
> ...


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Chef35111 said:


> Just an update
> 
> Nsw nomination approval received on 2th February
> Visa 190 lodged on 3th
> ...



Congratulations. That was quick. Could you share your points break up and job code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akupatel619 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi,

Recently I have applied for 190,
I have submitted my EOI on 11th Feb,2017 for NSW state sponsership.
My ANZCO code is 233411 Electronics Engineer.

24 years age - 25 points
B.Tech Degree - 15 points
PTE-A (65 each) - 10 points
4 year work exp. - 5 points

state sponsorship NSW - 5 points.

Any electronics engineer who recently received invitation from NSW?

I want to know approximate time frame for invitation.

Thanks,
Aakash


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Chef35111 said:


> Just an update
> 
> Nsw nomination approval received on 2th February
> Visa 190 lodged on 3th
> ...




Congrats dear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I have got my medicals done on the 15th feb...where do I check if the clinic has uploaded my health examination assessment?


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

When you read at your immiacount page ( no requirements...) it's mean your health examination finished and no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

ok...thank u so much...

I received an email from gsm brisbane to submit the medicals today morning..I have already done on 15th feb..uploading from the clinic's end is required..they said it will be done in 5 working days.

I forgot to note down my HAP id from the referral letter...and on immiaccount page under 'view health assessment' it shows as "health examination in progress'... where can i find my HAP id so that i can check the status on emedical portal..??


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dink2s said:


> ok...thank u so much...
> 
> I received an email from gsm brisbane to submit the medicals today morning..I have already done on 15th feb..uploading from the clinic's end is required..they said it will be done in 5 working days.
> 
> I forgot to note down my HAP id from the referral letter...and on immiaccount page under 'view health assessment' it shows as "health examination in progress'... where can i find my HAP id so that i can check the status on emedical portal..??


You should be able to generate it from the Immi account once again. The hap id is unique for each individual. try it

if it does not work then you should check with the health examination center to provide you with the HAP IDs


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

theNovice said:


> Hello people!! I woke up to the email which says ur EOI has been removed...
> It is followed by 3 grant letters.. wowww what a morning it is!
> Thanks to all the friends on this forum who were wonderful in providing all the info needed.
> 
> ...




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

theNovice said:


> Hello people!! I woke up to the email which says ur EOI has been removed...
> It is followed by 3 grant letters.. wowww what a morning it is!
> Thanks to all the friends on this forum who were wonderful in providing all the info needed.
> 
> ...


congratulations for the visa..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Chef35111 said:


> Just an update
> 
> Nsw nomination approval received on 2th February
> Visa 190 lodged on 3th
> ...


congratulation and all the best


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Just wait... let status change to complete now.. 

P.S.: you should download these documents before printing for future references..


dink2s said:


> ok...thank u so much...
> 
> I received an email from gsm brisbane to submit the medicals today morning..I have already done on 15th feb..uploading from the clinic's end is required..they said it will be done in 5 working days.
> 
> I forgot to note down my HAP id from the referral letter...and on immiaccount page under 'view health assessment' it shows as "health examination in progress'... where can i find my HAP id so that i can check the status on emedical portal..??


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Salam to all brothers and sisters on the froum,
It was Friday heavy rainy day in Dammam, I wakeup early in the morning and went for Friday Pray,
before going the prayer I think i open the mail and check, but I suppose that might be like other days, today also I would not get any Email from Immi.
I came back from prayer, take lunch watching PSL highlight and lessning religious lecture, before next prayer I opened my laptop and start to gaze the Inbox, suddenly there were three surprising Email subjected Grant Notification. I rub my eyes three four time, I open the Email and yes I got the grants (Alhudullah). O my God its great relief. Still I am in great shock Insha Allah get well soon.

I love you guys especially sultan bhai, andreyn, Mithul bhai, suvakumar, Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r.


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for the visa..




Thanks Sultan, people like you make this Visa processing easier! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> Salam to all brothers and sisters on the froum,
> It was Friday heavy rainy day in Dammam, I wakeup early in the morning and went for Friday Pray,
> before going the prayer I think i open the mail and check, but I suppose that might be like other days, today also I would not get any Email from Immi.
> I came back from prayer, take lunch watching PSL highlight and lessning religious lecture, before next prayer I opened my laptop and start to gaze the Inbox, suddenly there were three surprising Email subjected Grant Notification. I rub my eyes three four time, I open the Email and yes I got the grants (Alhudullah). O my God its great relief. Still I am in great shock Insha Allah get well soon.
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Congratulations bhai.... gud luck for the future 



Jamil Sid said:


> Salam to all brothers and sisters on the froum,
> It was Friday heavy rainy day in Dammam, I wakeup early in the morning and went for Friday Pray,
> before going the prayer I think i open the mail and check, but I suppose that might be like other days, today also I would not get any Email from Immi.
> I came back from prayer, take lunch watching PSL highlight and lessning religious lecture, before next prayer I opened my laptop and start to gaze the Inbox, suddenly there were three surprising Email subjected Grant Notification. I rub my eyes three four time, I open the Email and yes I got the grants (Alhudullah). O my God its great relief. Still I am in great shock Insha Allah get well soon.
> ...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> Salam to all brothers and sisters on the froum,
> It was Friday heavy rainy day in Dammam, I wakeup early in the morning and went for Friday Pray,
> before going the prayer I think i open the mail and check, but I suppose that might be like other days, today also I would not get any Email from Immi.
> I came back from prayer, take lunch watching PSL highlight and lessning religious lecture, before next prayer I opened my laptop and start to gaze the Inbox, suddenly there were three surprising Email subjected Grant Notification. I rub my eyes three four time, I open the Email and yes I got the grants (Alhudullah). O my God its great relief. Still I am in great shock Insha Allah get well soon.
> ...


Mabrook Mabrook.. All the best for future endeavors..

Thanks for your love on us.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> Salam to all brothers and sisters on the froum,
> It was Friday heavy rainy day in Dammam, I wakeup early in the morning and went for Friday Pray,
> before going the prayer I think i open the mail and check, but I suppose that might be like other days, today also I would not get any Email from Immi.
> I came back from prayer, take lunch watching PSL highlight and lessning religious lecture, before next prayer I opened my laptop and start to gaze the Inbox, suddenly there were three surprising Email subjected Grant Notification. I rub my eyes three four time, I open the Email and yes I got the grants (Alhudullah). O my God its great relief. Still I am in great shock Insha Allah get well soon.
> ...


Delighted to read this... Congratulations for the visa grant..

What are your Australia plans now? R

I pray for well being of ppl suffering the natural calamities



Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Thankyou Sultan Bhai,
Allah Bless you always and guide right path.
I am very thankful to you.You always support me and give right suggestion. You are gem nature and you are hero of the forum.
I will go their in August.
IED: oCT 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> Salam to all brothers and sisters on the froum,
> It was Friday heavy rainy day in Dammam, I wakeup early in the morning and went for Friday Pray,
> before going the prayer I think i open the mail and check, but I suppose that might be like other days, today also I would not get any Email from Immi.
> I came back from prayer, take lunch watching PSL highlight and lessning religious lecture, before next prayer I opened my laptop and start to gaze the Inbox, suddenly there were three surprising Email subjected Grant Notification. I rub my eyes three four time, I open the Email and yes I got the grants (Alhudullah). O my God its great relief. Still I am in great shock Insha Allah get well soon.
> ...




Congrats brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Congratulations and good luck !!


Hello Rohit,

Please check pm.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> Salam to all brothers and sisters on the froum,
> It was Friday heavy rainy day in Dammam, I wakeup early in the morning and went for Friday Pray,
> before going the prayer I think i open the mail and check, but I suppose that might be like other days, today also I would not get any Email from Immi.
> I came back from prayer, take lunch watching PSL highlight and lessning religious lecture, before next prayer I opened my laptop and start to gaze the Inbox, suddenly there were three surprising Email subjected Grant Notification. I rub my eyes three four time, I open the Email and yes I got the grants (Alhudullah). O my God its great relief. Still I am in great shock Insha Allah get well soon.
> ...


Congratulations Jamil


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Jamil Sid said:


> Salam to all brothers and sisters on the froum,
> It was Friday heavy rainy day in Dammam, I wakeup early in the morning and went for Friday Pray,
> before going the prayer I think i open the mail and check, but I suppose that might be like other days, today also I would not get any Email from Immi.
> I came back from prayer, take lunch watching PSL highlight and lessning religious lecture, before next prayer I opened my laptop and start to gaze the Inbox, suddenly there were three surprising Email subjected Grant Notification. I rub my eyes three four time, I open the Email and yes I got the grants (Alhudullah). O my God its great relief. Still I am in great shock Insha Allah get well soon.
> ...



Such a great news. Many congrats!
All the best for the next steps ahead.


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

Just an update here. Got an email from skills support saying that my bridging visa application is refused because I already have one.....


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks to everyone, who wish me on the grant.


----------



## Jeetu1416 (Feb 19, 2017)

HI all

I am planning for 190 visa for 149212 customers services manager but quota show only for 489 visa please advice when can we expect 190 for same string open.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I was contacted by gsm brisbane to provide medicals...My and my family's health assessment status shows "Health Clearance Provided - no action required" so I have clicked the button "Information Provided" in my immiaccount.
Do I need to do anything more like reply to the email or anything else??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dink2s said:


> I was contacted by gsm brisbane to provide medicals...My and my family's health assessment status shows "Health Clearance Provided - no action required" so I have clicked the button "Information Provided" in my immiaccount.
> 
> Do I need to do anything more like reply to the email or anything else??




If you done your medicals and nothing else was requested - then yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

*Visa Grant! 223111!!*

Glad to inform that I got my visa grant today. Timelines below: All docs front loaded. 

ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
GSM Adelaide 
ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


----------



## Jeetu1416 (Feb 19, 2017)

pgalla said:


> Glad to inform that I got my visa grant today. Timelines below: All docs front loaded.
> 
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ...


Congratulations bro


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

pgalla said:


> Glad to inform that I got my visa grant today. Timelines below: All docs front loaded.
> 
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ...


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## Migaus (Jan 12, 2017)

pgalla said:


> Glad to inform that I got my visa grant today. Timelines below: All docs front loaded.
> 
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ...


what DOB prrof did you give . I do not have a birth certificate ,will class X marks sheet work ?


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

Migaus said:


> what DOB prrof did you give . I do not have a birth certificate ,will class X marks sheet work ?


I gave my 10th class certificate that is notorized by a notary.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Migaus said:


> what DOB prrof did you give . I do not have a birth certificate ,will class X marks sheet work ?


Yes it has worked for many


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> Salam to all brothers and sisters on the froum,
> It was Friday heavy rainy day in Dammam, I wakeup early in the morning and went for Friday Pray,
> before going the prayer I think i open the mail and check, but I suppose that might be like other days, today also I would not get any Email from Immi.
> I came back from prayer, take lunch watching PSL highlight and lessning religious lecture, before next prayer I opened my laptop and start to gaze the Inbox, suddenly there were three surprising Email subjected Grant Notification. I rub my eyes three four time, I open the Email and yes I got the grants (Alhudullah). O my God its great relief. Still I am in great shock Insha Allah get well soon.
> ...


Congrats Bro!!!


----------



## Migaus (Jan 12, 2017)

pgalla said:


> I gave my 10th class certificate that is notorized by a notary.


Thank you .


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

*Visa Lodgement Documents*

Hi All,

I am in the process of lodging my 190 Visa for NSW. Could you please guide me if I require any other documents apart from the ones that are listed below:

1	passport
2	PTE score results
3	Educational Docs
4	Work Experience(Offer letters, relieving letters, exp letters and payslips)
5	Spouse Functional English
6	Marriage Certificate
7	Birth certificate of my kids
8	Affidavit for one and the same person
9	Form 16 till date
9	Pan Card
10	Form 80/1221
11	Photos

It would be very appreciated if someone can find time to reply to this ASAP.

Thanks,
Ashley


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

ashley007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of lodging my 190 Visa for NSW. Could you please guide me if I require any other documents apart from the ones that are listed below:
> 
> ...


Include Resume as well.


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

Lady$Bird said:


> Include Resume as well.


Oops forgot. Thanks a ton. Much grateful.


----------



## Sainkripa (Feb 24, 2017)

@Ashley007 Assessment outcome letter, Income tax returns if you have got, Birth certificates of each family member, PCC, medical receipts after applying visa and doing medicals with the panel of doctors and you are good to go. Good Luck.


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

Sainkripa said:


> @Ashley007 Assessment outcome letter, Income tax returns if you have got, Birth certificates of each family member, PCC, medical receipts after applying visa and doing medicals with the panel of doctors and you are good to go. Good Luck.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## sujay971 (Feb 25, 2017)

*Vetassess Help*

Hi all,

I am planning to apply for 190 State Sponsorship - Northern Territory. Since am totally new to this, I think you guys can help me in VETASSESS registration. My details are as follow:

Age: 25
Education : Bachelor of Engineering - Computer Science (4 years)
Work Exp: 3.2yrs
Role: UX Designer

My doubts are 
1) Being an UX Designer, I think Web Designer (ANZSCO CODE: 232411) is the occupation that is closely related to my current job. Is there anything else which would suit me?
2) Should I go for Skills Assessment or Points Test Advice for State Sponsorship? (VETASSESS)
3) What is Points Test Advice?

It would be of great help if anyone of you could throw some light into this. Thanks in Advance.

P.S: I tried to understand what PTA is, but still I couldn't get a clear picture about it.

Regards,
Sujay


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Do we need to upload personal photo ?


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Do we need to upload personal photo ?


Can you please ask the query in detail not able to interpret it

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Can you please ask the query in detail not able to interpret it
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your interest. i mean is personal photo is required to be uploaded while applying for visa 189?

do i need to upload personal photos for me , wife and the kids as it's not mentioned in 189 visa check list.

Thank you


----------



## Sainkripa (Feb 24, 2017)

@sujay971 
Points Test Advice gives a clear picture of the points one can claim for his/her employment. PTA can be applied at the time one applies for skills assessment with Vetassess. You can also contact Vetassess and clear your doubts. They have a office in New Delhi as well if you are from India. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sainkripa (Feb 24, 2017)

@zanzoun 
You can upload if you want to but its not compulsory.


----------



## sujay971 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sainkripa said:


> @sujay971
> Points Test Advice gives a clear picture of the points one can claim for his/her employment. PTA can be applied at the time one applies for skills assessment with Vetassess. You can also contact Vetassess and clear your doubts. They have a office in New Delhi as well if you are from India.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks mate


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Visa Lodged in 24th of Feb. How long will it take to hear something ? Based on responses in this form it seems visa processing faster these days...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

In our medical we declared that ,y wife is having tablets for hyperthyroid. I know this is not amajor issue but will this delay the processing of he visa?
Thank u


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> In our medical we declared that ,y wife is having tablets for hyperthyroid. I know this is not amajor issue but will this delay the processing of he visa?
> Thank u


When did you lodge?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> In our medical we declared that ,y wife is having tablets for hyperthyroid. I know this is not amajor issue but will this delay the processing of he visa?
> Thank u


This will not delay the processing of visa. Have you got Health status as: Health Clearance Provided - no action required.

If got this status visa won't be delayed due to medical.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

rvd said:


> This will not delay the processing of visa. Have you got Health status as: Health Clearance Provided - no action required.
> 
> If got this status visa won't be delayed due to medical.


I mean will this force the case officer to send the medical to another specialized medical committee to decide wethere it's major or not?


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

rvd said:


> This will not delay the processing of visa. Have you got Health status as: Health Clearance Provided - no action required.
> 
> If got this status visa won't be delayed due to medical.


Hi I see from your signature that, it has been more than a month since you have lodged your application and you didn't get CO allocated. is that normal? as there other members who confirmed getting the grant within less than a month for developer programmer?


----------



## icewindbell (Jan 29, 2017)

Received direct grant for me and my family today from GSM Brisbane. 
Visa lodged on 3/Feb. 190 NSW, job code 261312
Wish everyone gets your grant smoothly and soon, see u in OZ


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

icewindbell said:


> Received direct grant for me and my family today from GSM Brisbane.
> Visa lodged on 3/Feb. 190 NSW, job code 261312
> Wish everyone gets your grant smoothly and soon, see u in OZ


Congratulations....

Quick grant...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations !! 



icewindbell said:


> Received direct grant for me and my family today from GSM Brisbane.
> Visa lodged on 3/Feb. 190 NSW, job code 261312
> Wish everyone gets your grant smoothly and soon, see u in OZ


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Hi I see from your signature that, it has been more than a month since you have lodged your application and you didn't get CO allocated. is that normal? as there other members who confirmed getting the grant within less than a month for developer programmer?


Even if CO allocated the status won't change until CO requesting for some documents or he sends commence email. He will be doing his internal checks and process till then it will be in received status.

Going back to your query regarding Thyroid, it is not at all problem. CO may not go for further assessment regarding health status. What is the response from hospital where you did medicals.
Please ensure with hospital that all your medicals are updated to DIBP and with the status said earlier.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

rvd said:


> Even if CO allocated the status won't change until CO requesting for some documents or he sends commence email. He will be doing his internal checks and process till then it will be in received status.
> 
> Going back to your query regarding Thyroid, it is not at all problem. What is the response from hospital where you did medicals.
> Please ensure with hospital that all your medicals are updated to DIBP and with the status said earlier.


What are internal checks? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> What are internal checks?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Verifying and validating of documents submitted. Employment verification. Something like this I am not sure about what are checks they do.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

rvd said:


> Verifying and validating of documents submitted. Employment verification. Something like this I am not sure about what are checks they do.


Okay as far as query regarding health checks is concerned thyroid is not tested while medicals are done. So not to worry. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Okay as far as query regarding health checks is concerned thyroid is not tested while medicals are done. So not to worry.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes, if we are not declaring during medicals. Better to provide all information to avoid any unexpected trouble later.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Congratulations....
> 
> Quick grant...
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Why the CO not allocated when some folks lodged after you got even grant? Is there a way know whether CO allocated?


----------



## icewindbell (Jan 29, 2017)

daussie said:


> Why the CO not allocated when some folks lodged after you got even grant? Is there a way know whether CO allocated?


for direct grant, usually ppl would not receive emails for CO allocation. The status would directly change to Finalised from Received. We will only know which team and which CO worked on my case until then.


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Guys, need help
I received invite from Victoria on 5h Jan, 2017, later I also got ack mail from NSW and submitted their initial fees of around 15k. Now I am in a confused state as I definitely want to go sydney as you all know the jobs are much higher as compared to Melbourne. As my Victoria VISA application end date is coming closer - 5th March, 2017, but still not received invite from NSW. Do you think that one who receives first NSW email will surely receive invite too??or I should go with Victoria before 5th Mar, 2017. I appreciate your help on this.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Hi Guys, need help
> I received invite from Victoria on 5h Jan, 2017, later I also got ack mail from NSW and submitted their initial fees of around 15k. Now I am in a confused state as I definitely want to go sydney as you all know the jobs are much higher as compared to Melbourne. As my Victoria VISA application end date is coming closer - 5th March, 2017, but still not received invite from NSW. Do you think that one who receives first NSW email will surely receive invite too??or I should go with Victoria before 5th Mar, 2017. I appreciate your help on this.


Dear email to NSW and inform that you have this situation.
And if still you are not getting reply till 1st or 2nd March then go for Vict.
Please share your time line.


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear email to NSW and inform that you have this situation.
> And if still you are not getting reply till 1st or 2nd March then go for Vict.
> Please share your time line.


Do you think they will invite because of my email and this situation, not sure. Also I am new to this website, so not sure how to add timeline


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Do you think they will invite because of my email and this situation, not sure. Also I am new to this website, so not sure how to add timeline


I am not saying they invite you on your email.
They will respond to your situation that in process etc etc.
But If I am at your place I would not take any risk, these days invites are unpredictable.
And if you getting invite then you are blessed one.

You can share your points , language score and applied date in message also no problem brother.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Hi Guys, need help
> I received invite from Victoria on 5h Jan, 2017, later I also got ack mail from NSW and submitted their initial fees of around 15k. Now I am in a confused state as I definitely want to go sydney as you all know the jobs are much higher as compared to Melbourne. As my Victoria VISA application end date is coming closer - 5th March, 2017, but still not received invite from NSW. Do you think that one who receives first NSW email will surely receive invite too??or I should go with Victoria before 5th Mar, 2017. I appreciate your help on this.


I would recommend to check with experienced forum member or a good agent preferably MARA agent. I doubt DIBP may not issue another invite until there is existing valid invite.

Again I am not sure about this but remember someone mentioned earlier. Please get immediate help before your invite expires.


----------



## 1252570 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can I suspend my EOI for 2 months and re enable it without effecting date of effect. ?

I am planning to wait for 2 months for PTE.. before opting for state nomination .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can I suspend my EOI for 2 months and re enable it without effecting date of effect. ?
> 
> I am planning to wait for 2 months for PTE.. before opting for state nomination .




As far as i know yes, but, wait for confirmation of some who did it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

rvd said:


> I would recommend to check with experienced forum member or a good agent preferably MARA agent. I doubt DIBP may not issue another invite until there is existing valid invite.
> 
> Again I am not sure about this but remember someone mentioned earlier. Please get immediate help before your invite expires.


Hi , I confirmed with my agent and one can get both invites at the same time.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Hi , I confirmed with my agent and one can get both invites at the same time.


That's good. Even Hari said the same on Victoria Thread; however thanks for the clarification from your agent. By the way what is your agent's advice on your invites.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Deposh said:


> Hi , I confirmed with my agent and one can get both invites at the same time.


What do you mean two invites? 

One EOI get locked with ITA - the second will not be possible against the same EOI. 

Only if there is a second or different EOI.


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

rvd said:


> That's good. Even Hari said the same on Victoria Thread; however thanks for the clarification from your agent. By the way what is your agent's advice on your invites.


He said to go with NSW , they will definitely send the invite


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I had a CO contact asking for medicals on the 18th and I provided the information on the 24th feb......Anyone has any idea how much time it takes for grant after the medicals are provided?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Deposh said:


> He said to go with NSW , they will definitely send the invite


All the best.


----------



## 1252570 (Jul 1, 2016)

Can anyone of you guys confirm.

Can a EOI be suspended for few months. Are there any negative outcome if I try to enable later.?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

rahul1234 said:


> Can anyone of you guys confirm.
> 
> Can a EOI be suspended for few months. Are there any negative outcome if I try to enable later.?


I did suspend my EOI for 2 months and 1 week as I applied for migration points advice and enabled it later...I received invite, already applied for visa, provided pcc, medicals and now waiting for the grant..


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

dink2s said:


> I did suspend my EOI for 2 months and 1 week as I applied for migration points advice and enabled it later...I received invite, already applied for visa, provided pcc, medicals and now waiting for the grant..


Hi , can we suspend an invite? as I have Vic invite but its expiring soon and waiting for NSW invite


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Hi , can we suspend an invite? as I have Vic invite but its expiring soon and waiting for NSW invite


No, you can not suspend an invite..


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

*EOI Calculation in Skills Select*

Hi everyone.

I logged EOI. I expected 60 points but i got only 55.

Subclass 190 - 5
Age - 15 (age 41)
English Language - 0 (Got only 6.5 in IELTS)
Highest qualification - 20 (Ph.D)
Experience - 15 (above 8 years experience)


My doubt is will I get 5 points extra for State sponsorship or is it the same point given for Subclass 190?

If not, i should try for PTE or IELTS again.

Regards

Dreamer


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Dreamer12 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I logged EOI. I expected 60 points but i got only 55.
> 
> ...


That is the same point given for Subclass 190. Better to try with IELTS or PTE to score 7/65+ to get that 10 points. Most felt PTE as easier option.

All the best.


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

*applying state sponsorship without 60 points*



rvd said:


> That is the same point given for Subclass 190. Better to try with IELTS or PTE to score 7/65+ to get that 10 points. Most felt PTE as easier option.
> 
> All the best.




Thanks RVD for your immediate response.

Can I apply for a state sponsorship without 60 points?

I read that the points is to be eligible to apply for visa to DIBP. 

So, if i get the state sponsorship, within 2 months i can apply for visa before which I can update the EOI based on the new IELTS score.

Can I go forward to apply to TASMANIA for state sponsorship?

Regards


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Dreamer12 said:


> Thanks RVD for your immediate response.
> 
> Can I apply for a state sponsorship without 60 points?
> 
> ...


I think it is difficult since for NSW there is no separate applications only through EOI, to which you are not eligible as of now. For VIC most of the job codes minimum requirement is 7 equivalent is required for English.

Other states I am not sure about their criteria.

Regarding TASMANIA I remember it is mandatory to have Job offer to get Sponsorship but you can check whether for your profession has any relaxation on it.

All the best.


----------



## rock_aussie (Dec 9, 2016)

rvd said:


> I think it is difficult since for NSW there is no separate applications only through EOI, to which you are not eligible as of now. For VIC most of the job codes minimum requirement is 7 equivalent is required for English.
> 
> Other states I am not sure about their criteria.
> 
> ...


rvd is correct on that Dreamer12, you do indeed need a Job Offer to get SS from Tasmania. Please work on your IELTS/PTE because it seems they are coming down harder on those who have 0pts on Eng. It seems the reason is due to the huge influx of PR applications, so they needed some sort of filtration for the same.


----------



## poojan11 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Invite in July*

Hi, 

I have 55 points for independant and 60 for state sponsorship for Business Analyst skil 261111. I just wanted to know whether in July 2017 when the new quota opens up, wil i get a call for sure(or is there a high probability) ?

Currently i saw people with 65 points are getting the invites.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 55 points for independant and 60 for state sponsorship for Business Analyst skil 261111. I just wanted to know whether in July 2017 when the new quota opens up, wil i get a call for sure(or is there a high probability) ?
> 
> Currently i saw people with 65 points are getting the invites.


It is difficult to say for sure. Keep your hope high and wait for it. During the course of time you can try get 20 points for English if you are already not done.


----------



## poojan11 (Sep 14, 2015)

rvd said:


> It is difficult to say for sure. Keep your hope high and wait for it. During the course of time you can try get 20 points for English if you are already not done.


Yes, trying to do that only... got 10 points for English currently. However, just wanted to have a comfort factor in mind that all will be well surely before or by July ?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

poojan11 said:


> Yes, trying to do that only... got 10 points for English currently. However, just wanted to have a comfort factor in mind that all will be well surely before or by July ?


Yes, All the best.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

poojan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have 65 points with same job code as you and EOI is on 26-Dec'16 but no hopes that I get invited before July'17. So, I have high hopes on new year quota. Let's also hope Victoria opens IT occupations in Jul'17.


----------



## daffodil80 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone applying under 190 for HR profession? 

I have got my skill assessment done from vetassess.....Can anyone help me with next steps?

I am from Delhi, India. Anyone else in the same boat...may be we can help each other? Thanks.


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All,

Is it important to be employed while applying for 190 visa? I was laid off soon after I got NSW nomination and did not manage to get a job till date. And now I got an invitation to apply for visa. What kind of proofs are there which I can show for Unemployed, since I have none?

Please note, that there are no points claimed for the work that I did in the present company for EOI and neither ACS has assessed the experience of the company.

Would be grateful if someone takes some time off to reply since I have to submit my visa application. Awaiting in anticipation

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashley007 (Dec 16, 2016)

bharti said:


> Anyone applying under 190 for HR profession?
> 
> I have got my skill assessment done from vetassess.....Can anyone help me with next steps?
> 
> I am from Delhi, India. Anyone else in the same boat...may be we can help each other? Thanks.


After Skill Assessment, you need to submit EOI with the relevant points.


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

Hi, all, I received my visa grant notice today. Thanks a lot for your great help. I wish you all could get granted very soon.


----------



## fbta (Oct 20, 2016)

Got my grant today!

Below is my timeline. Good luck for you all!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rvd said:


> It is difficult to say for sure. Keep your hope high and wait for it. During the course of time you can try get 20 points for English if you are already not done.


Didn't you get any CO contact yet?


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

*Tasmania*

I think it is difficult since for NSW there is no separate applications only through EOI, to which you are not eligible as of now. For VIC most of the job codes minimum requirement is 7 equivalent is required for English.

Other states I am not sure about their criteria.

Regarding TASMANIA I remember it is mandatory to have Job offer to get Sponsorship but you can check whether for your profession has any relaxation on it.

All the best.[/QUOTE]

Thanks a lot for your response.

The minimum points required for IELTS for Tasmania is 6. Since I have my brother there, I dont need a job offer. 

Has anyone applied for state sponsorship with 50 points in EOI? I read in one of the threads that people apply for state sponsorship even with 50 points and before applying for the Visa to DIBP, they try to improve their scores in IELTS.

If that's not possible, i will first try to complete PTE and then apply for state sponsorship.

Thanks a lot for your opinion.


----------



## grajesh115 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been submitted my EOI with 65 points for NSW for code 261313 today under 190 sub clause and wanted to know how much time it will take to get an invite. Please assist.

Rgds
Rajesh.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Dreamer12 said:


> I think it is difficult since for NSW there is no separate applications only through EOI, to which you are not eligible as of now. For VIC most of the job codes minimum requirement is 7 equivalent is required for English.
> 
> Other states I am not sure about their criteria.
> 
> ...





Dreamer12 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response.
> 
> The minimum points required for IELTS for Tasmania is 6. Since I have my brother there, I dont need a job offer.
> 
> ...


Please refer: https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

Where it says:
Score at least 60 points for the DIBP points test. To check your points click on the interactive points calculator (state nomination provides 5 points for the 190 and 10 points for the 489).

I hope you could able make EOI for 489.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

daussie said:


> Didn't you get any CO contact yet?


No I did not.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ctttest said:


> Hi, all, I received my visa grant notice today. Thanks a lot for your great help. I wish you all could get granted very soon.


Congratulations and All the best.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

fbta said:


> Got my grant today!
> 
> Below is my timeline. Good luck for you all!


Congratulations and All the best.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

grajesh115 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been submitted my EOI with 65 points for NSW for code 261313 today under 190 sub clause and wanted to know how much time it will take to get an invite. Please assist.
> 
> ...


It is difficult to predict for 2613** category if more applicants are in queue with higher points then it is endless wait until NSW invite. Keep your hope high and wait. 

As a standard advice during the waiting period you can try get 20 points for English if you are already not done.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

fbta said:


> Got my grant today!
> 
> Below is my timeline. Good luck for you all!


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

grajesh115 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been submitted my EOI with 65 points for NSW for code 261313 today under 190 sub clause and wanted to know how much time it will take to get an invite. Please assist.
> 
> ...


is it 60 + 5?


----------



## grajesh115 (Dec 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> is it 60 + 5?


Hi yes it got 5 added with state..after adding it is 65 points...


----------



## fmdude (Mar 6, 2017)

*Expected Date of Invite*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 07 February 2017 for NSW and Victoria, both 189 and 190 category.

When can I expect to receive my invitation?.

Please kindly advise and offer your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fmdude said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 07 February 2017 for NSW and Victoria, both 189 and 190 category.
> 
> ...


This is inappropriate thread, this thread is for those who lodged the visa.


----------



## Lazyreader (Mar 7, 2017)

I been a silent observer but thought this might help others but also have a question.

Got my grant today

Application, USA and BW PCC 23 February 2017
Medical 2 March 2017
Grant 7 March 2017

No CO contact and from Brisbane office.

Question is, from reading the forum the IED is the earliest of medical exam and PCC however mine seems to be the latest which is medicals. Is this something I should contact them about or should I just let it be?


----------



## DammyK (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi,
Congratulations for the grant mate.
Could you please also mention what ANZ code you applied for and what was your date of visa lodgement.

My application is also handled by Brisbane by CO Marten and after CO first contact on 16th Dec 2016, there is no news.



Lazyreader said:


> I been a silent observer but thought this might help others but also have a question.
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazyreader (Mar 7, 2017)

Visa lodged 23 February 2016


----------



## Lazyreader (Mar 7, 2017)

I meant to say 23 Feb 2017


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Lazyreader said:


> I been a silent observer but thought this might help others but also have a question.
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your grant. Just let it go and proceed to plan for the big move.


----------



## Newuser123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Any one received
Skilled visa grant today ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Newuser123 said:


> Any one received
> Skilled visa grant today ?




I can see 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Frnds,

I have submitted NSW acknowledgement fees and waiting for invite. could you please help me as what is the avg time of invite after ack. fees. It's been a month now ............

R/
Deposh 
NSW ack email 6 Feb,17
NSW ack fees paid on 10 feb,17
NSW invite: waiting


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Deposh said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> I have submitted NSW acknowledgement fees and waiting for invite. could you please help me as what is the avg time of invite after ack. fees. It's been a month now ............
> 
> ...


Average time would be 12 weeks


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

*Granted*

I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)

Process started with ACS: 12 May 2015
Date Lodged: 24th Feb 2017
Granted: 13th March 2017

God bless you all.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

That is quick congratulations i thought they are not working on the 13th since its a labor day in australia. Congratulations mate. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)
> 
> ...




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

daussie said:


> I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
> Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)
> 
> Process started with ACS: 12 May 2015
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

daussie said:


> I'm delighted today that I got direct grant from GSM Brisbane.
> Subclass 190 NSW - 261313 Software Engineer (65 + 5)
> 
> Process started with ACS: 12 May 2015
> ...


Congratulation.


----------



## nivarthiAkhila (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi guys. Sorry for the long post but it will be great if someone could give me the right picture or at least close to real. 
I am 30 year old with a 5 month old now. I am appearing for my PTE tomorrow. I know I have initiated the process, that's got my reference letters to start VETASSESS, I still have thoughts haunting me every day. I am applying for 190 and my job code is 223311- training professional. I need some real picture and clarity, as I have a little baby.
1st: while my job is on CSOL, how soon will I get a job in my field?
2nd: considering that in India we don't have any specialised grad program for training professional role, will that be a negative when I hunt for a job?What I mean is I just have a BSc. Biotechnology, however, I have 7 years experience in learning and development.
3rd: despite VETASSESS approving my qualification and experience, will those be credible in Australia or do I need to start off with some volunteering or bridge course or certification to prove my worth to be employed?
4th: until I find a relevant job, will I be able to find any casual job immediately to survive such as a call centre, supermarket and so on? Do they also require work experience?
5th: My spouse is into 3d animation and photography. He has 8 years of animation experience. No formal qualification in photography though. He is an active wedding photographer in India and does candid shoots. What are his chances to be hired? 
6th: how is freelancing in Australia, at least for my husband's field?
7th: what about day care or in home day care for my baby? He would be around 1.5 years by then. What could be the cost like? I can fly in my mom and make her stay with us. Will that work out more economical than sending my baby to a day care or hiring a baby sitter? Also is it safe to hire a baby sitter? We hear scary stories on the net these days.
8th and the last: will I be able to apply in any other state if the state thay nominates me doesn't have any jobs for me or rather I don't get hired? Moreover, will my husband be able to work in any other state (secondary applicant) or is he restricted to the nominated state as well?
Thank you for your patience. I know I should have thought through before even starting. I did but felt it's now or never. But it's scary too ? 
Awaiting your valuable inputs. 
Cheers
Akhila


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys,
One quick query, I want to bring my mother in law to australia to take care of my wife as she is pregnant and delivery due in march end.
Under which visa she can come here and what documents or funds do i need to show and how long it will take for her visa grant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Guys,
> One quick query, I want to bring my mother in law to australia to take care of my wife as she is pregnant and delivery due in march end.
> Under which visa she can come here and what documents or funds do i need to show and how long it will take for her visa grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Subclass 600 visitor arnd 15 days to a month

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Subclass 600 visitor arnd 15 days to a month
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for information.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys, A quick basic question. 

How long it takes for ACS result now a days ?


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Lazyreader said:


> I meant to say 23 Feb 2017


Hi Buddy, 

Congratulations on getting your Grant in short time. Please suggest tips and tricks to prepare the documents for uploading. I need to upload my docs on immi account and make payment.

Regards
Raj


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Lazyreader said:


> I been a silent observer but thought this might help others but also have a question.
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy, 

Congratulations on getting your grant in short time. Please suggest tips and tricks to prepare the documents for uploading. I need to upload my docs on immi account and make payment.

Regards
Raj


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vinopaal said:


> Guys, A quick basic question.
> 
> How long it takes for ACS result now a days ?




10-20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

nivarthiAkhila said:


> Hi guys. Sorry for the long post but it will be great if someone could give me the right picture or at least close to real.
> I am 30 year old with a 5 month old now. I am appearing for my PTE tomorrow. I know I have initiated the process, that's got my reference letters to start VETASSESS, I still have thoughts haunting me every day. I am applying for 190 and my job code is 223311- training professional. I need some real picture and clarity, as I have a little baby.
> 1st: while my job is on CSOL, how soon will I get a job in my field?
> 2nd: considering that in India we don't have any specialised grad program for training professional role, will that be a negative when I hunt for a job?What I mean is I just have a BSc. Biotechnology, however, I have 7 years experience in learning and development.
> ...




Hello, 

Although I'm not the best person to answer all the question, I'll try a shot because you asked for that light, right?



> 1st: while my job is on CSOL, how soon will I get a job in my field?


From what I gather, it's depend on how much effort you invest over there. Which means, stay in touch with agencies, making network, even overseas. It's include facebook's groups, classifieds, meet-ups, etc.



> 2nd: considering that in India we don't have any specialised grad program for training professional role, will that be a negative when I hunt for a job?What I mean is I just have a BSc. Biotechnology, however, I have 7 years experience in learning and development.


The Permanent Residence visa is a just green-light that allows you to work in an Australian territory, no matter what's the job exactly. You can pass on 223311, but work legally with Cousine and Cook and nobody will know that.



> 3rd: despite VETASSESS approving my qualification and experience, will those be credible in Australia or do I need to start off with some volunteering or bridge course or certification to prove my worth to be employed?


It's very valuable having an authority assessed your skills, which means it's valid. However, it depend on the market competitors. Sometimes we find people very skilled and front of us because they have more certificates in the field of area. However, it's not the most important. The most important for you must be to get accredited by an Authority and allowed to perform a specific job role and responsibilities with no objections.




> 4th: until I find a relevant job, will I be able to find any casual job immediately to survive such as a call centre, supermarket and so on? Do they also require work experience?


Absolutely yes. Otherwise, how we, so-called immigrants, will survive and afford the bills? Go through a jog agency and good luck. 



> 5th: My spouse is into 3d animation and photography. He has 8 years of animation experience. No formal qualification in photography though. He is an active wedding photographer in India and does candid shoots. What are his chances to be hired?


I guess it's not that hard, but not that easy. You may find some job agencies like seek com au, as website job search. Try a shot.



> 6th: how is freelancing in Australia, at least for my husband's field?


I'm not sure, but the same as above. As I mentioned earlier, invest a couple of minutes in job agencies and job web search. You may want to buy a Skype Number from Australia too. It can be inserted in your resume. The good point of having a skype number is that they can call you as you would be locally in the city, like Sydney.



> 7th: what about day care or in home day care for my baby? He would be around 1.5 years by then. What could be the cost like? I can fly in my mom and make her stay with us. Will that work out more economical than sending my baby to a day care or hiring a baby sitter? Also is it safe to hire a baby sitter? We hear scary stories on the net these days.


I'm not sure. Have you checked the web site numbeo . com ? This website makes relationship and comparison between your city and the desired city as live cost. It's amazing.




> 8th and the last: will I be able to apply in any other state if the state thay nominates me doesn't have any jobs for me or rather I don't get hired? Moreover, will my husband be able to work in any other state (secondary applicant) or is he restricted to the nominated state as well?
> Thank you for your patience. I know I should have thought through before even starting. I did but felt it's now or never. But it's scary too ?


I believe that once approved and called by a nominated state through 190 visa, it doesn't allow to work in other state. 

Good?


----------



## ashwin4aus (Jun 10, 2015)

HI Guys,

I have LODGED Visa Application for NSW 190 SubClass.
My point is 70.
My application was opened by Case Officer on 2nd March, 2017.
However CO requested for some documents which I uploaded on 3rd March, 2017.
Now I am waiting for the CO to open my case again and take appropriate action.

Can anybody help me with the Immigration Department Contact Number that I can dial from INDIA. I thinking of calling them and ask if everything looks good now.

My Details 

__________________
Job code: 261313 - Programmer Developer
Total points: 65 for 189 visa,
Total Points for SS: 70 for 190 visa
EOI submission date(189 and 190): 12 Dec 2016
NSW Nomination: Jan 14th 2017
NSW Invite: Feb 3rd, 2017
Waiting for VISA Grant


Thanks,
Ashwin Srivastava


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ashwin4aus said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have LODGED Visa Application for NSW 190 SubClass.
> My point is 70.
> ...



DIBP does not encourage to get call for updates. Most of us believe that once you upload the documents CO will get notifications and he could able to view uploaded docs when he looks into the case. Most of the time CO will review the case again after 4 weeks approx.
CO will contact the applicants if further information required. Otherwise applicants have to wait for the CO decision's on the application.

However, I am sharing the contact numbers:
+61-0262641111
+61131881
+61731367000

I have never tried to call the above numbers. I have noted the numbers from the previous posts on this forum. Many called and got connected after long wait to get the standard response. 

All the best.


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

I have lodged my EOI with points 55 + 5 NSW for production and plant engineer 233513 in january . Now my agent is saying that you cannot get an invite coz 60 points do not have any chance. Please give me some advice. Please!!!


----------



## daffodil80 (Aug 13, 2013)

Can someone suggest if there is a requirement for minimum funds to be shown in our account at the time of Visa sanction for immigration under 190? I am an Indian from Delhi. Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

daffodil80 said:


> Can someone suggest if there is a requirement for minimum funds to be shown in our account at the time of Visa sanction for immigration under 190? I am an Indian from Delhi. Thanks.


No it is not required to show funds. For some cases they may ask but it is not mandatory.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daffodil80 said:


> Can someone suggest if there is a requirement for minimum funds to be shown in our account at the time of Visa sanction for immigration under 190? I am an Indian from Delhi. Thanks.




Funds are not required for visa. Finds required for certain state nominations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

In the very early stages of a 190 but great to read the posts on this thread of those who've been granted their visas! Congrats!! 

Vetassess is in now, passed 5 years ago so renewing with updated employment info and reference, hoping it will be quite quick! Am I right in saying EOI is good to go once Vetassess comes through? Thank you

_______________________________________

Job Code: 225113 Marketing Specialist
IELTS: 8.5
Points 80 (SS 190 Visa)
Vetassess Submission: 08.03.17


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Deposh said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> I have submitted NSW acknowledgement fees and waiting for invite. could you please help me as what is the avg time of invite after ack. fees. It's been a month now ............
> 
> ...


It was 2 weeks for me . I lodged my visa on 5 march. Gotten co questions because of pending Japanese pcc which takes 8 weeks!


----------



## nivarthiAkhila (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you very much for your patience ?It does help to get different perspectives.


----------



## JugalBhatt (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I have lodge my 190 Visa in march 2017. But i have few queries mentioned below. Please reply

I have uploaded 2 experience letter from the same organisation. Only way both differ is in one document my job description is mentioned whereas in the other document it is not mentioned. Do you guys think that i will be asked for a clarification. I dont think i will be asked because i have also uploaded the right document. But still skeptical?

Apart from that i was contacted by my CO and was asked for PCC which i have submitted.

Lastly, when i view my health assessment. I see the below message but i am unable to understand whether the Medical Test is cleared or what?

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Thanks in Advance
Jugal


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have recently lodged the visa application and I am not sure about the next step. Please help me with the below listed queries,

1. Should I wait for the CO to contact in order to proceed further with Medicals/PCC?
2. Is there any stipulated time period within which the Medicals/PCC needs to be uploaded?

Looking forward for your response.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

mithun121988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have recently lodged the visa application and I am not sure about the next step. Please help me with the below listed queries,
> 
> ...


It is advisable to upload all the documents while filing for visa. It can save you time in the grant period.


----------



## mithun121988 (Nov 13, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> It is advisable to upload all the documents while filing for visa. It can save you time in the grant period.


Thanks desiaussie  

But, I have heard from some of the expats that its advisable to wait for the CO to ask for health requirements and PCC. So , thats why I had a doubt whether to go ahead with Medicals and PCC at this point of time.

Regards,
Mithun K


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Lets wait for experts to comment on this.....as far as i know uploading medicals and PCC along with form 80 and 1221 saves us lot of time


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to lodge 190 visa end of April.

My Spouse had appeared for IELTS on 23rd january'2016, around 15months back.

Will it work or new IELTS results would be required ?

Thank-you.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ielts is valid for 3 years now. So no need to appear for ielts again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usman Javed (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I lodged by EOI for NSW in October 3 2016 and still waiting for a positive response. Below is my details:

Category : Business Analyst 
Total Points: 60 + 5 = 65

Any idea what were results of the last round for NSW state in business analyst category?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Usman Javed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged by EOI for NSW in October 3 2016 and still waiting for a positive response. Below is my details:
> 
> ...


With 60+5 and 261111 you are in for an endless wait most likely.


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

arnav12 said:


> Ielts is valid for 3 years now. So no need to appear for ielts again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For Dependents its mentioned that:
Evidence of Functional English must be provided for each applicant who is a member of your family unit and who is 18 years or older at the time the application is lodged. Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided.

But clicking on the link "Functional English" it says:
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. *Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement* or can be completed during visa application processing.

Can someone pls confirm.
I know that primary applicants IELTS can be 3 years old but what about Dependents ?

Thank-you


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> For Dependents its mentioned that:
> 
> Evidence of Functional English must be provided for each applicant who is a member of your family unit and who is 18 years or older at the time the application is lodged. Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided.
> 
> ...




Yeah dats true that dependent must score 4.5 bands overall & one has to provide dependent functional English proof within 12 months after lodging the visa (after paying visa fee).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norikachi (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I lodged by EOI for NSW in December 3 2016 and still waiting for a positive response. Below is my details:

Category : Developer Programmer
Total Points: 60 + 5 = 65 (IELTS 6 and no experience)

Is there any chance for me to get an invitation in this financial year? 
Thanks


----------



## TentMaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Congratulations to those who received grants today. At least it gives us who are waiting some hope. I lodged mine on 13 March 2017. No contact from CO yet. I tried to front load all the documents requested.
The waiting is killing. Waking up during the night just to check the emails.


----------



## nivarthiAkhila (Jan 23, 2017)

Guys! I don't know if I need to call it heights of bad luck. I have got my Pte scores and they are: L-86;S-79;R-78;W-90. I lose 20 points just cos of scoring 78 in reading, which I can't afford to. Any suggestions other than giving it another try?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

nivarthiAkhila said:


> Guys! I don't know if I need to call it heights of bad luck. I have got my Pte scores and they are: L-86;S-79;R-78;W-90. I lose 20 points just cos of scoring 78 in reading, which I can't afford to. Any suggestions other than giving it another try?


If you are eligible to submit EOI with 10 points then go ahead with EOI. If your job code has long wait with current points then nothing harm in giving another try with PTE.

All the best.


----------



## Lazyreader (Mar 7, 2017)

RajforAUS said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Congratulations on getting your grant in short time. Please suggest tips and tricks to prepare the documents for uploading. I need to upload my docs on immi account and make payment.
> 
> ...



I just did I the advice everyone says, got all my documents ready , as many documentary evidence for employment, tax return pay slips contracts and employment references.

I did my PCC and had it ready when submitting medicals soon after submitting application. 

Having all documents inthere increases chances of a direct grant which is quicker


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

TentMaker said:


> Congratulations to those who received grants today. At least it gives us who are waiting some hope. I lodged mine on 13 March 2017. No contact from CO yet. I tried to front load all the documents requested.
> The waiting is killing. Waking up during the night just to check the emails.


Hey, Congrats for application. Wondering, have you lodged an application in IMMI before getting your EOI approved.


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have lodged my EOI on 12/03/2017 with 60 on 189 and 190 under code 2613. Awaiting to hear from NSW (60 +5). What is the current wait time for 65 state nomination for 2613.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Lazyreader said:


> I just did I the advice everyone says, got all my documents ready , as many documentary evidence for employment, tax return pay slips contracts and employment references.
> 
> I did my PCC and had it ready when submitting medicals soon after submitting application.
> 
> Having all documents inthere increases chances of a direct grant which is quicker


Thank you for your response. I have all my docs ready and will do as suggested.


----------



## Aarvinder (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello everyone I m new here and collecting lot of knowledge through this forum. 
ANZSCO - 133411 (Manufacturer )
11-Dec-15 : Vetasses Submitted
09-Mar-16 : Vetassess Positive Result
09-Sep-16 : PTE (Overall 7)
01-Dec-16 : EOI (55+5 points) 190
05-Jan-17 : SA Adelaide Invitation
28-Jan-17 : 190 Visa Lodged. 
30-Jan-17 : Medicals uploaded on portal
09-Feb-17 : CO contacted demanded PCC India (both PA and spouse) 
AFP ( son studying there) and evidence of son's dependency 
Form 80
CO Name : Catherine (GSM Adelaide)
01-Mar-17 : Demanded documents uploaded
Grant : ❤❤❤


----------



## DammyK (Jun 16, 2016)

Please follow this link:
Global visa and citizenship processing times 



niraj162 said:


> I have lodged my EOI on 12/03/2017 with 60 on 189 and 190 under code 2613. Awaiting to hear from NSW (60 +5). What is the current wait time for 65 state nomination for 2613.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

DammyK said:


> Please follow this link:
> Global visa and citizenship processing times





niraj162 said:


> I have lodged my EOI on 12/03/2017 with 60 on 189 and 190 under code 2613. Awaiting to hear from NSW (60 +5). What is the current wait time for 65 state nomination for 2613.


That is visa processing time. He was asking when he will get an invite from NSW. There's no time frame to get an invitation. Some wait for 2 days while others few months.


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

*Finally!!!*

Guys!

I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!

My Timeline:
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
ITA: 17-FEB-17
PCC: 23-FEB-17
VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
Medicals Done: 7-March-17
Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
Grant: 21-March-17
IED: 23-FEB-18

Regards,

Gokul Krishnamoorthy


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulation GOkul


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> Congratulation GOkul


Thanks Jamil


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

For this question:
Previous countries of residence

Do I need to mention address of countries I went for work.
I do not remember those addresses, like I went to USA for 6 months in 2008.

I just remember the city name.

Can someone pls help ?

Thank-you


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Has anyone on this thread ever been asked for financial requirements or funds during NSW 190 visa application by any case officers? Please comment.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> Has anyone on this thread ever been asked for financial requirements or funds during NSW 190 visa application by any case officers? Please comment.




No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

nivarthiAkhila said:


> Guys! I don't know if I need to call it heights of bad luck. I have got my Pte scores and they are: L-86;S-79;R-78;W-90. I lose 20 points just cos of scoring 78 in reading, which I can't afford to. Any suggestions other than giving it another try?




same happened with me too .. 

But i choose not to give PTE again .. 

Cause i got an invite sooner than expected ..


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks a lot. 

I have done my pte yesterday.

How long did it take for you to get your results?

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

Congrats.

Happy for you and your family


----------



## rajkumar_pau (May 21, 2016)

Dear all,

Can you advice with the general view in ranking the different states in terms of job opportunity & settlement of life(infrastructure of public facilities and cost of living etc) for a person with agricultural engineering background and agricultural banking experience

Regards
Raj Kumar


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi guys, subscribing to this thread. 

I lodged my visa application last March 22 and uploaded everything including medicals and pcc. I am not claiming any points for employment and have no dependents. When do you think can I expect a grant/co contact?

Thanks!


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

rajkumar_pau said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can you advice with the general view in ranking the different states in terms of job opportunity & settlement of life(infrastructure of public facilities and cost of living etc) for a person with agricultural engineering background and agricultural banking experience
> 
> ...


Hi Raj, i think queensland has the highest agriculture potential. Having said that you might have to start from scratch in your career or begin from another banking field and then move to agriculture banking as you have to know the local industry well. 

Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
Visa Grant : October 2015


----------



## rajkumar_pau (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for the valuable advice walktheplank

I will appreciate if you can advise me which job in particular I could focus



walktheplank said:


> rajkumar_pau said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all,
> ...


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

What were the documents required for your mother? 




OTE=icandoit124;11750649]Uploaded all docs on Jan 6th for 190, sponsored by nsw.. invited on Nov 28th, applied on dec 5th

Have included my mother to my application, Co requested docs for all, but dint inform the new MoFU policy.

Hoping to get Grant for all. 

Any idea when I can expect response from CO with query or grant ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

Congrats on your grant Gokul.

Got few questions.

I am planning to apply for state sponsorship

Under the documents required, the first requirement is EOI.

My first question is about EOI

Is it enough if i fill the EOI in the skillselect 

Or should I also send the document of the filled in EOI form for the state sponsorship? (I don't know if it's possible )

Secondly regarding the transcripts

Should I send the degree certificates with the mark statement (transcript )

Thirdly, I have the colour scanned copies of all the transcripts (attested the photocopies) which was used to send to VETASSESS.

Can I send the same or should I colour scan the originals without attestation?

Anyone in the forum please answer me. 

Thanks a lot. 







UOTE=Gokulkrishnamoorthy;12193881]Guys!

I've got my Grant today







. Thank you all for your valuable information.
I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!

My Timeline:
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
ITA: 17-FEB-17
PCC: 23-FEB-17
VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
Medicals Done: 7-March-17
Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
Grant: 21-March-17
IED: 23-FEB-18

Regards,

Gokul Krishnamoorthy[/QUOTE]


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

misterV said:


> Hi guys, subscribing to this thread.
> 
> I lodged my visa application last March 22 and uploaded everything including medicals and pcc. I am not claiming any points for employment and have no dependents. When do you think can I expect a grant/co contact?
> 
> Thanks!




Average is 85 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello, 

I have submitted my Visa application on 16th jan 2017 
CO contact has been done only for document requirement..
No Employee verification till now ..
What is the time frame of getting Visa ?


----------



## Aarvinder (Mar 18, 2017)

megh87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on 16th jan 2017
> CO contact has been done only for document requirement..
> ...


Wish u luck.....it's just a beginning long easy to go dear


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dreamer12 said:


> Congrats on your grant Gokul.
> 
> Got few questions.
> 
> ...


Firstly would like to know what job code you plan to apply for?

Each state you fill has different criterias so let say NSW you just need to fill you skillselect application and on other hand VIC you need file you case in their website as well post filing application on skillselect. So in order to give you complete information let us know which state you are willing to apply for?

Yes you need to have degree certi along with transcripts.

Regarding VETASSESS anyone who applied to this body can give you a better picture as im under ICT


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

*EOI form*

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

I am planning to go to Tasmania as my brother is there. I know that job oppurtunities are bleak there, but trusting God I would be applying.

My occupation is Vocational Education Teacher - non trades (242211)

Below, the first document required is EOI from SkillSelect. Should i download the EOI and attach it or is it enough that i only fill the EOI in the SkillSelect?

Documents required:

an EOI from SkillSelect
declaration of financial capacity (click HERE for the form) 
short curriculum vitae (CV), outlining your skills and education 





aussiedream87 said:


> Firstly would like to know what job code you plan to apply for?
> 
> Each state you fill has different criterias so let say NSW you just need to fill you skillselect application and on other hand VIC you need file you case in their website as well post filing application on skillselect. So in order to give you complete information let us know which state you are willing to apply for?
> 
> ...


----------



## Truewish (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello All, Anyone here applied ONSHORE for SS 190 on or before february 15th and haven't been contacted by a case officer yet? Am currently on a 489 Visa and applied for a SC 190 but have not been contacted by a case officer. My application status has been RECEIVED since the application was lodged on Feb 15th.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Truewish said:


> Hello All, Anyone here applied ONSHORE for SS 190 on or before february 15th and haven't been contacted by a case officer yet? Am currently on a 489 Visa and applied for a SC 190 but have not been contacted by a case officer. My application status has been RECEIVED since the application was lodged on Feb 15th.




Many, although it is a bit unusual for an inshore applicant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I have got my grant today...I don't know how to thank this forum and its members.. when I started for my PR process, I knew nothing about it. I got most of the info and all my questions answered by reading and asking in this forum. I was amazed to see that some of you go out of your way to help others..great spirit...Thank you all.. Good luck to those who are awaiting their grants...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant today...I don't know how to thank this forum and its members.. when I started for my PR process, I knew nothing about it. I got most of the info and all my questions answered by reading and asking in this forum. I was amazed to see that some of you go out of your way to help others..great spirit...Thank you all.. Good luck to those who are awaiting their grants...


congratulations mate... 

please post your timeline


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Lodged visa and waiting period started..  

Is there any method to track the progress by ourselves, if we go with an agent?


Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

dink2s said:


> dear friends,
> 
> i have got my grant today...i don't know how to thank this forum and its members.. When i started for my pr process, i knew nothing about it. I got most of the info and all my questions answered by reading and asking in this forum. I was amazed to see that some of you go out of your way to help others..great spirit...thank you all.. Good luck to those who are awaiting their grants...


congratulations


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant today...I don't know how to thank this forum and its members.. when I started for my PR process, I knew nothing about it. I got most of the info and all my questions answered by reading and asking in this forum. I was amazed to see that some of you go out of your way to help others..great spirit...Thank you all.. Good luck to those who are awaiting their grants...


Do I need to do anything else after receiving the grant letter?


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

GSM Brisbane or GSM Adelaide, which one is faster for processing 190 visa?

Signature
ACS: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI Date : 31-Jan-17
EOI 190 points : 65+5 pts
NSW Invite : 9 - Feb - 17
NSW approve: 14 -Mar - 17
EOI 190 Lodge date : 15 - Mar -17 (NSW)
Grant:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Do I need to do anything else after receiving the grant letter?


verify the same on VEVO. check for any visa conditions, check for must enter Australia before date, plan for travel and similar things


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have got my grant today...I don't know how to thank this forum and its members.. when I started for my PR process, I knew nothing about it. I got most of the info and all my questions answered by reading and asking in this forum. I was amazed to see that some of you go out of your way to help others..great spirit...Thank you all.. Good luck to those who are awaiting their grants...




Congrats dear. Please share your timeline


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sammani said:


> Lodged visa and waiting period started..
> 
> Is there any method to track the progress by ourselves, if we go with an agent?
> 
> ...


go to immiaccount
create a new account
click import application
provide the information (DOB, TRN ...etc.)
first time u click the application, you will be asked to identify your role, chose "an applicant"


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

which one is faster guys, 189 or 190


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> which one is faster guys, 189 or 190


it was published that visa 190 get higher priority in processing comparing to visa 189 but from my observation i noticed that visa 190 takes longer processing time and even the official processing time published in 14 march 2017 was 4-7 months for most of visa 190 cases and 4-6 month for visa 189.

to be honest i believe that there is no single measure for the GSM guys!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant today...I don't know how to thank this forum and its members.. when I started for my PR process, I knew nothing about it. I got most of the info and all my questions answered by reading and asking in this forum. I was amazed to see that some of you go out of your way to help others..great spirit...Thank you all.. Good luck to those who are awaiting their grants...


Congrats!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

desiaussie said:


> which one is faster guys, 189 or 190


fact is for most its the same 85 days.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant today...I don't know how to thank this forum and its members.. when I started for my PR process, I knew nothing about it. I got most of the info and all my questions answered by reading and asking in this forum. I was amazed to see that some of you go out of your way to help others..great spirit...Thank you all.. Good luck to those who are awaiting their grants...


congrats :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

Anyone know if I should apply for Victoria nomination first (on state website) before submitting EOI? 
or 
Submit EOI (DIBP)requesting nomination from Victoria?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant today...I don't know how to thank this forum and its members.. when I started for my PR process, I knew nothing about it. I got most of the info and all my questions answered by reading and asking in this forum. I was amazed to see that some of you go out of your way to help others..great spirit...Thank you all.. Good luck to those who are awaiting their grants...


Congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sammani said:


> Lodged visa and waiting period started..
> 
> Is there any method to track the progress by ourselves, if we go with an agent?
> 
> ...


Get your own immi account and import the application using TRN number


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Get your own immi account and import the application using TRN number


thanks friend..


----------



## AhmedAli3 (Apr 2, 2017)

followed


----------



## JYASH (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Team,

I've lodged NSW EOI with 70 points - ANZSCO code: 225112 - on 15th Feb 2017. How much time should i ideally wait to receive a state invite?

Thanks & best!


----------



## JYASH (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I've lodged an EOI with 70 points (age: 30; Education: 15; Exp: 10; PTE: 10; SS:5) on 15 Feb 2017 for 225112 - any idea how much time should I wait to receive NSW's state invite?

Thanks & cheers!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

JYASH said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I've lodged an EOI with 70 points (age: 30; Education: 15; Exp: 10; PTE: 10; SS:5) on 15 Feb 2017 for 225112 - any idea how much time should I wait to receive NSW's state invite?
> 
> Thanks & cheers!


seems like NSW is not nominating anyone with 225112 code

this code is also open on SA supplementary list -- 80 points or more including state nomination


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

liulingyanlily said:


> Anyone know if I should apply for Victoria nomination first (on state website) before submitting EOI?
> or
> Submit EOI (DIBP)requesting nomination from Victoria?


submit eoi for victoria, also apply on state website


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I have lodged EOI on 30th March, 2017 for 261313 under visa sub class 190 with 60 points (55 + 5). What is the likelihood of being invited with 60 points as I these days cut-off limit for 261313 is 65 points?

Regards,
Bhavesha


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats dear !!!



dink2s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my grant today...I don't know how to thank this forum and its members.. when I started for my PR process, I knew nothing about it. I got most of the info and all my questions answered by reading and asking in this forum. I was amazed to see that some of you go out of your way to help others..great spirit...Thank you all.. Good luck to those who are awaiting their grants...


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats dear !!!



Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Guys!
> 
> I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
> I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!
> ...


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have lodged EOI on 30th March, 2017 for 261313 under visa sub class 190 with 60 points (55 + 5). What is the likelihood of being invited with 60 points as I these days cut-off limit for 261313 is 65 points?
> 
> ...


Hello Bhavesha,

To be frank the cut off may not come down to 55+5. See if u can score more in English test. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have created my immiaccount and also filled up all data.

Only payment is left.

But I am not able to see HAP ID in my immiaccount.

Can someone pls help.

I want to complete medicals and then pay.

Thank-you in advance.


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Dear Friends,

Skill select score - 70 + 5 = 75 points
Occupation - Accountant (General)

I am about to apply for EOI under subclass 189 & 190. Since the waiting time for 189 is more than 6 months, I would like to apply for 190.

Is 75 score good enough to get a quick pick under 190 subclass?
How many times/rounds a month (in 189 subclass it's twice) does 190 subclass happen?

Please advise. Thanks a million!!


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Skill select score - 70 + 5 = 75 points
> Occupation - Accountant (General)
> ...


There are lots of accountants on 70+5 who have been waiting for 190 NSW for over a month. In the past, it usually takes about a month to get an invite from NSW, but it hasn't been like that this past few months. 190 can invite anytime, there's no schedule.

I would say just lodge EOI for as many states as you can.


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks a lot. Sure will follow your advise.


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

Since applied in 15-2-2017 and my application status is still received , no CO contact , no e-mail. is that normal?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

No-Matter said:


> Since applied in 15-2-2017 and my application status is still received , no CO contact , no e-mail. is that normal?


Everything should be fine that is why CO did not contacted you. Hope CO has taken your case and proceeding with normal checks. Wait for the grant.

All the best.


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

rvd said:


> Everything should be fine that is why CO did not contacted you. Hope CO has taken your case and proceeding with normal checks. Wait for the grant.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for your reply
wish you all the best and a near grant


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Bro I see you have a good chance but lacking right path to proceed! Go through a MARA agent. All the best


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Subscribed to this thread. Details in my Signature. Wish all the best for everyone who is waiting for the Golden Email Cheers ! 

regards,
rajnath27


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello 
I did applied for visa on 25th march 2017..i didnt intentionally uploaded medical. Ive been assigned CO and medical is requested..is medical final step before grant? Or just a random review of checklist and completion of docs set???

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Mbtanoli said:


> Hello
> I did applied for visa on 25th march 2017..i didnt intentionally uploaded medical. Ive been assigned CO and medical is requested..is medical final step before grant? Or just a random review of checklist and completion of docs set???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


As per my experience, final step before grant.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Friends....
I got NSW nomination recently....
I encountered a weird situation. While lodging EOI for NSW nomination in qualification i selected Bachelor degree which says that it should be equivalent to AQF bachelor degree for which u get 15 points which was verified through ACS as well. 

Now problem while filling NSW nomination application form in qualification its mentioned as Bachelor degree with Honors or masters. I don't have anything as Honors just bachelor degree. But i selected same option as it was only option with 15 points. Will it a problem for me? 

Please clarify this point...


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Hi Friends....
> I got NSW nomination recently....
> I encountered a weird situation. While lodging EOI for NSW nomination in qualification i selected Bachelor degree which says that it should be equivalent to AQF bachelor degree for which u get 15 points which was verified through ACS as well.
> 
> ...


That should be fine. There's no rule that states you need honours to qualify for 15 points.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

chamomilesix said:


> That should be fine. There's no rule that states you need honours to qualify for 15 points.


Thank You friend for clarification.. I can see in ur timeline, ur already way ahead with the process. Actually I have one more doubt , First for NSW i had 70 points, then i applied for my spouse ACS, bt before getting ACS done i updated my profile with 75 points (spouse point added) bt came to know i can't do that unless i got ACS done so i changed it. So i changed back to 70 and next day morning i got invitation but the change date for my EOI profile is 24 change will in time bt i did prior the invitation mail. So, i guess they would have got my updated profile of 70 only....
i'm very much confused on this....


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

i was booking myself medical test, faced some issues, experts please help:-
a) I could not find HAP ID anywhere in the PDF file that was generated.
b) It was asking for the previous passport that had australian visa, i have a cancelled passport which has a expiry date of 2018, as it was a 20 year passport. I got it cancelled in 2014 and applied for a new one as many countries were not accepting a 20 year old passport. 
c) Where is visa number on the visa label. Mine is 560 student visa issued back in 1998.
d) In my previous passport, my full name was listed in given name whereas in my new passport it is listed rightly, will that be an concern


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello,

I plan to lodge my eoi soon. One of my friends told me that apart from mentioning in the eoi the state for which we want state sponsorship, we also have to go to that state's website and fill out another form as well. Is that correct? Can someone pls give details on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dink2s said:


> As per my experience, final step before grant.




Medicals are requested by default 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I plan to lodge my eoi soon. One of my friends told me that apart from mentioning in the eoi the state for which we want state sponsorship, we also have to go to that state's website and fill out another form as well. Is that correct? Can someone pls give details on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am also wondering the same. Which state you are applying to? I am planning to apply to Victoria and seems I have to apply on Victoria website first and after they confirm, I will have 4 months to apply EOI. Once EOI is lodged, I will inform the state about my EOI reference number so they can approve there as well. After this, i will get invitation from DIBP.

That's what I understand for Victoria, but this may be different for other states and I could be wrong as well . 

Can someone, please confirm? 

Application Guide for Skilled Nominated (190) visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I plan to lodge my eoi soon. One of my friends told me that apart from mentioning in the eoi the state for which we want state sponsorship, we also have to go to that state's website and fill out another form as well. Is that correct? Can someone pls give details on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Which state are you thinking to apply? Each state/region has their own distinct process. As for NSW, you only lodge the nomination application once you have received an invite from NSW. As for Vic, I think you need to lodge the nomination application post lodging EOI, for you to be considered for an invitation by them.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Mbtanoli said:


> Hello
> I did applied for visa on 25th march 2017..i didnt intentionally uploaded medical. Ive been assigned CO and medical is requested..is medical final step before grant? Or just a random review of checklist and completion of docs set???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


It is not necessary to be a final step. It may be in few cases. As you correctly anticipated it would be a review of checklist and completion of docs set.

Let's hope in your case it should be the final step before grant.

All the best.


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Why developer programmers 261312 not getting grants for 190 visa?



rvd said:


> It is not necessary to be a final step. It may be in few cases. As you correctly anticipated it would be a review of checklist and completion of docs set.
> 
> Let's hope in your case it should be the final step before grant.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Hello Bhavesha,
> 
> To be frank the cut off may not come down to 55+5. See if u can score more in English test.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you aussiedream87 for your reply.
I will reappear and try to score even better this time.

Regards,
bhavesha


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Thank you aussiedream87 for your reply.
> I will reappear and try to score even better this time.
> 
> Regards,
> bhavesha


All the best. All ICT job codes aren't called below 60+5 under Subclass 190. However, Vic might be of ur help but, they closed gates for ICT for this FY. What are you points break down and code? 

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

no visa 190 grant for today?


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> All the best. All ICT job codes aren't called below 60+5 under Subclass 190. However, Vic might be of ur help but, they closed gates for ICT for this FY. What are you points break down and code?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk.


Thank you friend 
Code : 261313
Point Breakdown as below.
Age : 30
Skill : 15
English : 10
SS : 5 

Regards,
Bhavesha


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Thank you friend
> Code : 261313
> Point Breakdown as below.
> Age : 30
> ...


When will u earn those 5points for experience? Meanwhile it may take but prepare for pte and give ur best to get those crucial 20 points in English and u ll not be far away from being invited.

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> When will u earn those 5points for experience? Meanwhile it may take but prepare for pte and give ur best to get those crucial 20 points in English and u ll not be far away from being invited.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk.


I will earn 5 points in the month of July. However, i have appeared PTE thrice and ended up getting the same score  I am now planning to go for IELTS. What do you suggest ?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Why developer programmers 261312 not getting grants for 190 visa?


May be we are seeing more of developer programmers (261312) are waiting. 
But I assume overall 190 is moving very slowly unlike 189. We are seeing lot of movements in 189 even for 2017 applicants but that is not the case with 190.

For your question: May be more developer programmers 261312 are more active in this thread than other job codes.

I really regret of my decision for gone with 190 instead I should have tried for 189 by breaking the barrier of 79+ in PTE. Bad advise from agent but still I should have think wisely.

4 long months of waiting for VIC and another 4 months of post invite. Don't know when it will ends. 

Missed out the 4 months of waiting for ACS and PTE.

Waiting to see where it takes me.

All the best for who are all waiting for the grants.


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

rvd said:


> May be we are seeing more of developer programmers (261312) are waiting.
> But I assume overall 190 is moving very slowly unlike 189. We are seeing lot of movements in 189 even for 2017 applicants but that is not the case with 190.
> 
> For your question: May be more developer programmers 261312 are more active in this thread than other job codes.
> ...


Yes, RVD i agree it seems that 190 is not getting any priority , slow pace of processing and few grants are being given comparing to 189


----------



## TentMaker (Dec 20, 2016)

The waiting is painful....Day 51 for developer programmer (261312) for me.


----------



## vipinmann (Mar 30, 2017)

Please advice guys. My 489 visa application is in process. Now I have eoi and state sponsorship for nsw for 190. Shall I apply for 190 visa also. Can we keep both application in process in same time??? Please advice guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Day 96 completed 



TentMaker said:


> The waiting is painful....Day 51 for developer programmer (261312) for me.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Day 96 completed




227 days & still counting dont know how long to wait more ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

arnav12 said:


> 227 days & still counting dont know how long to wait more ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi arnav what are your case details

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Job code?



arnav12 said:


> 227 days & still counting dont know how long to wait more ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hi arnav what are your case details
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Hello. Status still "Assessment in Progress" from jan onwards. Dont know what Dibp is doing. No employment verification yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Job code?




Real estate representative 612115


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

arnav12 said:


> Real estate representative 612115
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be its the job code a rare one have you tried emailing them or either connecting with them over phone

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> May be its the job code a rare one have you tried emailing them or either connecting with them over phone
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




I applied through agent. They sent the mail in Jan but did not got any reply from them. I forced them again last week to register complaint but they said we need to wait bcos lot of verifications are going on so thats the reason its getting delayed. Rest god knows better, i dont left with other option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipinmann (Mar 30, 2017)

Please advice guys. My 489 visa application is in process. Now I have eoi and state sponsorship approved for nsw for 190. Shall I apply for 190 visa also. Can we keep both application in process in same time??? Please advice guys



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

arnav12 said:


> I applied through agent. They sent the mail in Jan but did not got any reply from them. I forced them again last week to register complaint but they said we need to wait bcos lot of verifications are going on so thats the reason its getting delayed. Rest god knows better, i dont left with other option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay so you received a response this Jan? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Okay so you received a response this Jan?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




No we have sent the mail for asking status but did not get any response from them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aarvinder (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello everyone.....I got my GOLDEN MAIL today morning... within 67 days of lodging application.... thankful to everyone as everybody's post helped me in one way or another...I was little confused about manufacturers, as I haven't found anyone of same profession in any of the forums. Was really worried....but thank god finally everything went smoothly in my case, people involved in my visa application was my husband and my son who is above 18 and already on a student visa, he also got the grant today itself.... I wish u all the very best for your journey, may all mates get visas who are waiting for so long and who just lodge visa application.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Aarvinder said:


> Hello everyone.....I got my GOLDEN MAIL today morning... within 67 days of lodging application.... thankful to everyone as everybody's post helped me in one way or another...I was little confused about manufacturers, as I haven't found anyone of same profession in any of the forums. Was really worried....but thank god finally everything went smoothly in my case, people involved in my visa application was my husband and my son who is above 18 and already on a student visa, he also got the grant today itself.... I wish u all the very best for your journey, may all mates get visas who are waiting for so long and who just lodge visa application.


Congratulations Aarvinder.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

I got mine too. It took 7 days to get my grant. 
Thanks everyone, this forum with all the finest people have been so supportive at all the times during my journey. I wish you all good luck on your journey, hang in there guys.

Thanks
Kartheish.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

TentMaker said:


> The waiting is painful....Day 51 for developer programmer (261312) for me.




Only? Just enjoy short waiting) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

kartheish said:


> I got mine too. It took 7 days to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks everyone, this forum with all the finest people have been so supportive at all the times during my journey. I wish you all good luck on your journey, hang in there guys.
> 
> ...






Aarvinder said:


> Hello everyone.....I got my GOLDEN MAIL today morning... within 67 days of lodging application.... thankful to everyone as everybody's post helped me in one way or another...I was little confused about manufacturers, as I haven't found anyone of same profession in any of the forums. Was really worried....but thank god finally everything went smoothly in my case, people involved in my visa application was my husband and my son who is above 18 and already on a student visa, he also got the grant today itself.... I wish u all the very best for your journey, may all mates get visas who are waiting for so long and who just lodge visa application.




Many congrats Kartheish & Aarvinder to you and your family. Wish you best of luck for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aarvinder (Mar 18, 2017)

arnav12 said:


> Many congrats Kartheish & Aarvinder to you and your family. Wish you best of luck for the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much and wish u luck


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Guys...
My Time Line
Job Code - 261311
NSW Points - 70
NSW Nomination(ITA) - 24th March
Accepted ITA - 4th Apr..
After accepting invite they asked to fill application for NSW and paid 300 AUD.
What is the next step? how much time they going to take to reply?


----------



## nhat1811 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I got my grant notification yesterday so there is no more of waiting for anything else. Feeling so good to start doing my future plans in this Australia now.

This is my timeframe in case somebody want to know. 

261313 Software Engineer - QLD 
Total Points: 60 + 5 = 65 points
16-Jan-17 : EOI Submitted
17-Jan-17 : Queensland Nomination - Invitation to lodge
29-Jan-17 : Submitted all documents and made the application payment
07-Feb-17 : SkillSelect - Invitation
08-Feb-17 : Submitted some documents
09-Feb-17 : Medical appointment
15-Feb-17 : CO Contacted for more required documents
02-Mar-17 : Submitted all required documents
05-Apr-17 : IMMI Grant Notification
Grant : 05/04/2017


----------



## Aarvinder (Mar 18, 2017)

nhat1811 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my grant notification yesterday so there is no more of waiting for anything else. Feeling so good to start doing my future plans in this Australia now.
> 
> This is my timeframe in case somebody want to know.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations and best wishes !! 



nhat1811 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my grant notification yesterday so there is no more of waiting for anything else. Feeling so good to start doing my future plans in this Australia now.
> 
> This is my timeframe in case somebody want to know.
> ...


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Normally 4 - 12 weeks,

For me it took 55 days




super.mad said:


> Hi Guys...
> My Time Line
> Job Code - 261311
> NSW Points - 70
> ...


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

ausguy11 said:


> Normally 4 - 12 weeks,
> 
> For me it took 55 days


Thanks for details..


----------



## vipinmann (Mar 30, 2017)

Please advice guys. My 489 visa application is in process. Now I have eoi and state sponsorship for nsw for 190. Shall I apply for 190 visa also. Can we keep both application in process in same time??? Please advice guys



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

nhat1811 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my grant notification yesterday so there is no more of waiting for anything else. Feeling so good to start doing my future plans in this Australia now.
> 
> This is my timeframe in case somebody want to know.
> ...




Congrats dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal Jatolia (Jun 18, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Submit EOI.select that particular state that has your occupation and where you meet their requirements.after receiving state nomination file for visa application.each state have their own process for seeking nomination.suggest you spend sometime reading the right threads on the forum and visiting the state websites.visit website anzco search ..search by your code and know what the state eligibility is for your job code.


Can i apply for more than one state?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Kamal Jatolia said:


> Can i apply for more than one state?


Yes, you need to create separate EOI for each state you want to apply and additionally you need to apply on state website in special cases like Victoria.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

super.mad said:


> Hi Guys...
> My Time Line
> Job Code - 261311
> NSW Points - 70
> ...


Do please see my signature, that is the average turnaround time. No choice but to wait until they come back with their approval. Good luck.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

nhat1811 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my grant notification yesterday so there is no more of waiting for anything else. Feeling so good to start doing my future plans in this Australia now.
> 
> This is my timeframe in case somebody want to know.
> ...


So many congratulations and glad that it worked out for you. When is your big move then?


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

nhat1811 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my grant notification yesterday so there is no more of waiting for anything else. Feeling so good to start doing my future plans in this Australia now.
> 
> This is my timeframe in case somebody want to know.
> ...


Congrats to you


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

kartheish said:


> Do please see my signature, that is the average turnaround time. No choice but to wait until they come back with their approval. Good luck.


It was pretty straight forward for u. Congrats buddy.. All the very best of luck... thanks


----------



## sumit.s (May 25, 2014)

Hello friends, 
I am about to apply as a vocational education teacher. But I have a problem that the instiute where I taught for 5 years(2010-2015), is now closed forever as the director now permanently settled in USA. currently I am working in another institute. My question is that can I claim points for the 5 years in the previous institute if yes than how? Plz help me guys. 
Thanks...


----------



## kunalt2104 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I received Visa Grant for myself and my family today (Wife and 2 daughters aged 6 and 4 years).

Here's my story. I had applied under Chain Migration for South Australia as brother lives in Adelaide. My Job Code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist). I live in Canada, had migrated here on PR in August 2015, but wanted to reunite with brother in Australia, so applied and thankfully got through.

My time lines are as under:

Job code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Points Total 75 (Age 25, English 20, Education 15, Experience 10, State Nomination 5)
Times line: Vetassess positive approval: 14 December 2016, State nomination applied with SA 23 December 2016, SA nomination received 8 February 2017, Visa Lodged 17 February 2017, CO Contact 1 March 2017 (PCC for wife, Medicals, Form 80), All information provided 26 March 2017, Visa received 7 April 2017. First entry before 13 December 2017.

Thank you all and wish you luck with your process.


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Yes, you need to create separate EOI for each state you want to apply and additionally you need to apply on state website in special cases like Victoria.


Which states besides NSW do not require you to directly to apply with them?


----------



## Aarvinder (Mar 18, 2017)

kunalt2104 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received Visa Grant for myself and my family today (Wife and 2 daughters aged 6 and 4 years).
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Kamal Jatolia (Jun 18, 2015)

kunalt2104 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received Visa Grant for myself and my family today (Wife and 2 daughters aged 6 and 4 years).
> 
> ...


Congratulations..that was quick !!


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sumit.s said:


> Hello friends,
> I am about to apply as a vocational education teacher. But I have a problem that the instiute where I taught for 5 years(2010-2015), is now closed forever as the director now permanently settled in USA. currently I am working in another institute. My question is that can I claim points for the 5 years in the previous institute if yes than how? Plz help me guys.
> Thanks...


I think you can claim by showing the offer letters, increment letters, payslips and bank statements of those 5 years. Also you have to explain that the institute is closed permanently and provide any proof for that. Also get a declaration from the director with his contact information.

This is my opinion and wait for experts opinion. All the best.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi All,
How frequently NSW issue nomination? is there any trend ?
Also is there seats left for this year quota?


----------



## Scyther (Feb 9, 2016)

*Visa 190 Grant*

Hello Everyone,

With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190 by the grace of Allah.

I've been a silent member on this forum and was enormously benefited from the forum by all the members experiences, doubts and answers.

My Timeline: 

Job code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Points Total 55 (Age 25, English 10, Education 15, State Nomination 5)
Team: GSM Brisbane

04-Oct-16 Submit ACS Evaluation
13-Oct-16 ACS Outcome
09-Nov-16	EOI Submit 190 (NSW&VIC)
10-Mar-17	Invite-VIC
27-Mar-17	Visa Lodged
28-Mar-17	Documents Uploaded
29-Mar-17	Medicals
31-Mar-17	PCC
03-Apr-17 CO Contact - Medicals
05-Apr-17 Replied to CO that the Medical results are uploaded (IP Pressed)
10-Apr-17 Grant :first: :music::rockon:

Thank you all and wish for the speedy grant for all the members awaiting!


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy !!!! Best Wishes...

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190
> 
> ...


Congrats.All the best for your future 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scyther (Feb 9, 2016)

hardi said:


> Congratulations Buddy !!!! Best Wishes...
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


Thank you Hardi!


----------



## Scyther (Feb 9, 2016)

sajboy said:


> Congrats.All the best for your future
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you Saj!


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190 by the grace of Allah.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Scyther.. All the very best for your future.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Hi All,
> How frequently NSW issue nomination? is there any trend ?
> Also is there seats left for this year quota?




No trend as of now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scyther (Feb 9, 2016)

kartheish said:


> Congratulations Scyther.. All the very best for your future.


Thank you Kartheish!


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi All,
Suppose we NSW nomination, filled application, but got mail saying that the point for which we selected the profile is different, hence declining the application. In that case, if i created another EOI profile with correct data. Will the reconsider or they will not consider once declined?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Hi All,
> Suppose we NSW nomination, filled application, but got mail saying that the point for which we selected the profile is different, hence declining the application. In that case, if i created another EOI profile with correct data. Will the reconsider or they will not consider once declined?


Your questions is not clear are you asking about wrongly claimed points or wrong occupation code?


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Your questions is not clear are you asking about wrongly claimed points or wrong occupation code?


im asking for wrongly claimed points. Because of that got application rejected.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

super.mad said:


> im asking for wrongly claimed points. Because of that got application rejected.


Well in that case you can correct your eoi and lodge the application again


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Well in that case you can correct your eoi and lodge the application again


OKies. So, they are not going blacklist me and will accept for future applications?
Second question is, Should i create new EOI profile or update the old profile on which got the nomination?


----------



## saibalaji (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I've been trying to get a hang of the overall process for PR application over the past 1 week. Here's a quick background of my profile - 

1. B.Tech in Information Technology (4 years)
2. Trainee at Microsoft under the Networking team -> 4th July 2011 to 26th Feb,2014 (7 months)
3. Support Engineer at Microsoft under the Networking team -> 27th Feb 2012 to 8th October, 2014 -> (2 years, 7 months)
4. Solutions Architect at Akamai for Content Delivery Network -> 13th October 2014 to 3rd Feb, 2016 (1 year, 3 months)
5. Services Operations Engineer - Content Delivery Network -> 3rd March, 2016 until today (1 year, 1 month)

There are a few basic questions that keep lingering in my mind. Excuse my ignorance. 

1. After some research, it looks like "263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer".What will be the most relevant ANZSCO code for my profile? 
2. I understand that Trainee period might not be considered as work experience. I can check with Microsoft HR to see if they can include the trainee period in the Employment Reference Letter. Will this help? 
3. If I exclude the training period, the total experience amounts to 4 years 11 months. I understand that the first two years will be deducted. In that way, the eligible total work experience becomes 2 years, 11 months. I can wait for another one month before going for an assessment. Can I apply immediately after the completion of the last month or Do I need to give myself some wriggle space? 

4. The name on my passport is 
Given Name - Sai Vignesh
Surname - Rajaraman
My TOEFL and experience letters have a space in my Surname
Given Name - Sai Vignesh
Surname - Raja Raman 
Will this be a problem?


----------



## Kamal Jatolia (Jun 18, 2015)

Do i need registration and/ or licencing before applying for PR under code 271299- Judicial and other legal professionals (subclass 190)?


----------



## vinayanp (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello Guys,

After 1.5 years of struggle, persistence efforts and patience, finally I got the grant today!
Like few of you, I have been a silent member, searching the forum extensively for all the available information and clarifications for all the scenarios, and at the same time, sharing your pains, excited at your success etc. A mere Thank You to all will be a grave understatement.

Part of the delay in my processing is caused by an 'expert' immigration agency in Bangalore (its a pan India organization but I am withholding the name because of any unwanted complications at this stage) whom I had entrusted to handle my case as I felt they are quite professional from their elaborate web marketing and frequent emails alerts. Other reason is to get my wife's documents sorted (Analyst programmer) out to claim additional 5 points which I believe helped me to clinch the invitation from Vic.

Anyways, to continue with the story, after the initial agreements and payment to the agency, they directed me to lodge SC 189 with 60 points in Mar 2016, which is the appropriate thing to do at that time when the 65 pointers were getting picked up easily. But even after many months, seeing the dreaded manner in which 70 and 65 pointers (no pun intended) are continuously using up the available quota, I was getting restless and wanted to try 190 VISA instead.

Because of the valid agreement in place, I was expecting the agency to be monitoring my case & the situation, and will take the lead in applying for SC 190 with relevant states. But after seeing their inaction, I raised this request with them onto to be shocked at their response that for the initial payment I have made, it seems only one EOI will be lodged, for subsequent EOIs, additional cost of 20-25K INR is involved. OMG!!Its my mistake not going through the 'fine lines'. Because of them I had already lost 6 months time. I did some aggressive browsing on 190 VISA application procedures and finally lodged EOI for Victoria & NSW in Aug 2016, VIC invitation came after 4 months, applied for visa within one month and Grant came now just after one month.

But on the positive side, I got a lot of templates and sample documents (declarations, project reporting documents etc) from the agency which proved to be very useful in my subsequent applications. Also, since they have had created the first EOI (for 189) for me by mapping my complicated case - 5 employers and 2 countries for myself and 2 employers and 2 countries for my wife, it was quite easy for me to copy it and to create additional EOIs. 

Below given are my timelines,

ANZCODE 261111 (Business Analyst)
ACS - Self - 16-Feb-2016
ACS - Wife - 01-Feb-2016
IELTS - Self - 24-Oct-2015
IELTS - Wife - 27-Feb-2016
EOI - SC189 - 60 points - 12-Mar-2016
EOI - SC190 VIC - 60+5( State) points - 30-Aug-2016
EOI - SC190 NSW - 60+5( State) points - 30-Aug-2016
age (15)+English(10)+ Edu (15)+ Exp (15)+ 5 (Spouse)

EOI - Accepted by VIC - 10-Jan-2017
VISA applied - 11-Feb-2017
CO email for start of Visa processing - 22-Feb-2017
Direct Grant - 12-Apr-2017

Already my mind is set on landing there as soon as possible for the initial Visa validation and to smoothly migrate to Melbourne towards end of this year! All the anguish and frustrations endured until now are now replaced with excitement to start a new life over there..


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

vinayanp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After 1.5 years of struggle, persistence efforts and patience, finally I got the grant today!
> Like few of you, I have been a silent member, searching the forum extensively for all the available information and clarifications for all the scenarios, and at the same time, sharing your pains, excited at your success etc. A mere Thank You to all will be a grave understatement.
> ...


Congrats budd.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayanp (Oct 15, 2016)

Profile details are wrong - From India and Expat in Tanzania.


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

vinayanp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After 1.5 years of struggle, persistence efforts and patience, finally I got the grant today!
> Like few of you, I have been a silent member, searching the forum extensively for all the available information and clarifications for all the scenarios, and at the same time, sharing your pains, excited at your success etc. A mere Thank You to all will be a grave understatement.
> ...




Many congrats to you and your family. Your patience paid off. Wish you good luck for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

vinayanp said:


> Profile details are wrong - From India and Expat in Tanzania.


Hello congrats! Which GSM was it (adelaide or brisbane)?


----------



## vinayanp (Oct 15, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Hello congrats! Which GSM was it (adelaide or brisbane)?


It was Adelaide.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vinayanp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After 1.5 years of struggle, persistence efforts and patience, finally I got the grant today!
> Like few of you, I have been a silent member, searching the forum extensively for all the available information and clarifications for all the scenarios, and at the same time, sharing your pains, excited at your success etc. A mere Thank You to all will be a grave understatement.
> ...


hey congrats and good luck for future...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vinayanp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After 1.5 years of struggle, persistence efforts and patience, finally I got the grant today!
> Like few of you, I have been a silent member, searching the forum extensively for all the available information and clarifications for all the scenarios, and at the same time, sharing your pains, excited at your success etc. A mere Thank You to all will be a grave understatement.
> ...


Congratulations Vinay


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

saibalaji said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've been trying to get a hang of the overall process for PR application over the past 1 week. Here's a quick background of my profile -
> 
> ...


1. Please compare the Roles and Responsibilities defined in ANZSCO and only you can decide whichever deems a close match with your profile. If you feel that 263111 is a match, then go for it. BTW, you might also want to see the quota allocated for the said code and choose wisely.
2. I would say that if your employment letter can state that you were employed (irrespective of your role) and your responsibilities were as similar to those in the ANZSCO, then you will qualify for the trainee period too.
3. ACS does have its own way of assessing the skills, they might surprise you with their assessment results, so be aware. That being said, if you are planning to continue your role with your current organization, you don't need to wait for another month. The ACS assessment usually states that the employment after some month in some year (say e.g., after December 2014) is considered apt for the code you nominated.
4. There shouldn't be a problem with the space in surname, you can always write an affidavit and get it notarized in order to clarify this.

Good Luck.

PS:- I am no expert and my suggestions above are merely from my own experiences.


----------



## vinayanp (Oct 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> hey congrats and good luck for future...


Hello.. Thanks to all of you.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

vinayanp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After 1.5 years of struggle, persistence efforts and patience, finally I got the grant today!
> Like few of you, I have been a silent member, searching the forum extensively for all the available information and clarifications for all the scenarios, and at the same time, sharing your pains, excited at your success etc. A mere Thank You to all will be a grave understatement.
> ...




Congrats!! Vinay


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

vinayanp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After 1.5 years of struggle, persistence efforts and patience, finally I got the grant today!
> 
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kamal Jatolia said:


> Do i need registration and/ or licencing before applying for PR under code 271299- Judicial and other legal professionals (subclass 190)?




As far as i am aware no, but you will need to skills assessment i assume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinayanp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After 1.5 years of struggle, persistence efforts and patience, finally I got the grant today!
> Like few of you, I have been a silent member, searching the forum extensively for all the available information and clarifications for all the scenarios, and at the same time, sharing your pains, excited at your success etc. A mere Thank You to all will be a grave understatement.
> ...




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smart_idiot (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey Guys.. I have been a silent observer of this forum for the last couple of months.. I am happy to share the news that I got the PR grant mail on thursday (13 April 2017).. Thanks for all your support and my best wishes for the ones waiting to receive the grant mail  Cheers!!


----------



## smart_idiot (Apr 15, 2017)

Sorry i missed the job code & timelines..

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Applied ACS: 27-Jan-2017
ACS Result: 09-Feb-2017
PTE Exam: 06-Mar-2017
PTE Result: 10-Mar-2017 (L:78, W:83, R:85, S:90)
EOI Submission: 13-Mar-2017 (60+5 VIC SN)
VIC SN Submission: 13-Mar-2017
VIC SN Approval: 15-Mar-2017
EOI Invite: 15-Mar-2017
190 Visa Lodge: 16-Mar-2017
Medicals: 24-Mar-2017
CO Contact: 04-Apr-2017 (asking for Indian PCC for Self & Wife)
Uploaded the required docs & pressed Information Provided: 04-Apr-2017
Visa Grant: 13-Apr-2017

Additional Info: I was living and working in Melbourne for the last 1.5 years under the same anzsco code

Hope this helps!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

smart_idiot said:


> Hey Guys.. I have been a silent observer of this forum for the last couple of months.. I am happy to share the news that I got the PR grant mail on thursday (13 April 2017).. Thanks for all your support and my best wishes for the ones waiting to receive the grant mail  Cheers!!


Congratulations


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

smart_idiot said:


> Sorry i missed the job code & timelines..
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Applied ACS: 27-Jan-2017
> ...


Congrats buddy.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

smart_idiot said:


> Hey Guys.. I have been a silent observer of this forum for the last couple of months.. I am happy to share the news that I got the PR grant mail on thursday (13 April 2017).. Thanks for all your support and my best wishes for the ones waiting to receive the grant mail  Cheers!!


Congrats Bro...

I believe you have gone through 457 pathways.. , otherwise ICT codes are temporary closed till 30 June 2017 right?


----------



## smart_idiot (Apr 15, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Congrats Bro...
> 
> I believe you have gone through 457 pathways.. , otherwise ICT codes are temporary closed till 30 June 2017 right?


Yeah thats right..


----------



## adityauts (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi vinayanp,

Congratulations !!!

Could you please drop in your contact ref.. mail or contact no.

Would like to discuss more on ACS for me and my wife.


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

*190 Visa grant*

Hi Folks,

I need some info regarding the latest trend on Visa grant.

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

Visa lodge : 09th March 2017
CO contact: 21 st March 2017 asked to submit the Australian Police verification document to be attested.

Document submitted: 23 March 2017

I'm still waiting to hear from DIBP. Case officer is from Adelaide.

I hope case officer won't ask for new documents. Can someone share some insight or experience?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

smart_idiot said:


> Hey Guys.. I have been a silent observer of this forum for the last couple of months.. I am happy to share the news that I got the PR grant mail on thursday (13 April 2017).. Thanks for all your support and my best wishes for the ones waiting to receive the grant mail  Cheers!!




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat1811 (Nov 3, 2016)

harry.aus2 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need some info regarding the latest trend on Visa grant.
> 
> ...


I think it will take ~ 1 month after you have submitted everything without any further information required. It was the same as my case after I have submitted all required documents on 2nd March, and I got PR on 5th April. Just waiting for your grant. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## varas15 (Apr 15, 2017)

*190 visa*

hi guys,

I am planning to apply 190 NSW and VIC with 65+5 points and also I have a positive outcome in EA-Mechanical engineering....what do you think are the chnces or how long will it take? and I am not exactly sure about the EOI process.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Quick one! Any Engineering Technologist recently received an invite? Also, we are at 70 (including state points). Our EOI was updated in the last week of March 17. Purely out of curiosity, what could be our likely waiting period? Or rather when we should expect to get an invite?

Any1 to take a wild guess!


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

shets said:


> Quick one! Any Engineering Technologist recently received an invite? Also, we are at 70 (including state points). Our EOI was updated in the last week of March 17. Purely out of curiosity, what could be our likely waiting period? Or rather when we should expect to get an invite?
> 
> Any1 to take a wild guess!


this year's quota already finished.probably you will get your invite in july rounds !! all the best.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

varas15 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply 190 NSW and VIC with 65+5 points and also I have a positive outcome in EA-Mechanical engineering....what do you think are the chnces or how long will it take? and I am not exactly sure about the EOI process.


submit eoi and get in the queue, there is long list of ppl waiting for invite with mechanical engineering occupation code


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

It means for state sponsorship/ EOI we have to wait till July?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I was filing my health declarations for medicals and came across 'reason for name change'. My name at birth and on passport are different. So do I choose the option 'Deed Poll' or 'Other'? All I know is i changed the name at birth while joining school so isn't that a legal change considering even passport name is different to that at birth?


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
Need an advice from you guys on my EOI submission today.
My question is: In my Skill select account when am checking the point breakout pdf, why my ACS approved experience points are not updated?

Please suggest, many thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Guys there are some.changes by DIBP for 457..ive heard some occupations are removed from csol list as well and it may effect SN 186 AND 190 as well..any updates??

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Mbtanoli said:


> Guys there are some.changes by DIBP for 457..ive heard some occupations are removed from csol list as well and it may effect SN 186 AND 190 as well..any updates??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


Can u advice on 190 a little for dose who have already applied

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

I still looking for the advice dear

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Mbtanoli said:


> Guys there are some.changes by DIBP for 457..ive heard some occupations are removed from csol list as well and it may effect SN 186 AND 190 as well..any updates??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


No it would not have any impact as of now.


----------



## Anmol87 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

Following is mentioned in DIBP website-
If your occupation has been removed from the list, you will be impacted if:
you apply for one of the following visa programmes on or after 19 April 2017:
Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) – Direct Entry Stream
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (Subclass 457)
Training visa (subclass 407)​​​​
That is, any applications already lodged before 19 April 2017 for the above visa subclasses (other than a 457 visa) will not be impacted (even if the occupation was removed on 19 April 2017).

Please help me in explaining how above info will impact my case.

I have applied under 190 visa and got invite (state sponsorship) in first week of April from South Australia.
Now skilled occupation against which i have filed is removed from new list and i am yet to lodge visa application.

Will really appreciate if i get clarity on whether i will be able to lodge visa application against that occupation now or not?

Thanks


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Anmol87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following is mentioned in DIBP website-
> If your occupation has been removed from the list, you will be impacted if:
> ...



I presume it will not affect based on the the following information on DIBP website; however wait for experts opinion.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

If your occupation has been removed from the list, you will be impacted if:
you apply for one of the following visa programmes on or after 19 April 2017:
Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) – Direct Entry Stream
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (Subclass 457)
Training visa (subclass 407)​​​​
That is, any applications already lodged before 19 April 2017 for the above visa subclasses (other than a 457 visa) will not be impacted (even if the occupation was removed on 19 April 2017).
your subclass 457 visa or nomination application is still being processed by the Department on 19 April 2017. In such cases, your application cannot be approved. You can, however, withdraw your application and request a refund of the application fee.
If you already hold a subclass 457 visa, you will not be impacted by these removed occupations unless you apply for a further subclass 457 visa or are changing your occupation or employer.


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Need Help*

Hi,

I am bases in India,
My ANZSCO code is Technical Writer	212415.
Age: 34
Points 65+5
Positive Vetasses Work Experience: 6 yrs
Education MBA from UK

I have applied for NSW sponsoprship in Oct'16 that time my points were 55+5 but i appeared for PTE and my points increased to 65+5. I have updated the same in EOI on 19th Apr'17

What are my chances of receiving invitation and wat other options i have?

Please help i have been trying from more than a year..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

priya88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am bases in India,
> My ANZSCO code is Technical Writer	212415.
> ...



Hopefully they should send out the invites now. Keep your fingers crossed. As for invite in your case, only time can tell!


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

shets said:


> Hopefully they should send out the invites now. Keep your fingers crossed. As for invite in your case, only time can tell!


Thanks.. do u think there are chances to get invitation with this job code and scores??


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

shets said:


> Hopefully they should send out the invites now. Keep your fingers crossed. As for invite in your case, only time can tell!


Thanks.. do u think there are chances to get invitation with this job code and scores??


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

priya88 said:


> Thanks.. do u think there are chances to get invitation with this job code and scores??




State	NSW

Jul-15	*75*
Aug-15	*33*
Sep-15	*40*
Oct-15	*185*
Nov-15	*284*
Dec-15	*206*
Jan-16	*513*
Feb-16	*647*
Mar-16	*676*
Apr-16	*607*
May-16	*549*
Jun-16	*79*




Look, they don't publish data at any places! However, from different sources, people still gather. I have got the above through one of the posts online. Of course these numbers are a year old. However, for the sake of trend, it is interesting to look at it.

What is impressive is the trend towards the end of the period which is till June. The numbers inflates gradually with passing month which is logical as well. People prefer 189 and then 190. Therefore states are smart too. They selectively send out invites.

Also, with the suspense over on 457; there is general sense that they might send out invites. It will be evident through forums like these when people themselves will tell us. We can come to general consensus with the invites they dish out.

NSW prioritises,

Stream 1
Occupation
DIBP points
English score
Work experience

So, figure out yourself where do you stand.


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

shets said:


> State	NSW
> 
> Jul-15	*75*
> Aug-15	*33*
> ...


Thats a lot of information, thanks again. I am not sure if my Job code Technical writer is in demand in NSW or not?
As per score we should get invitation but not sure if its related to job code..


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

Without SS( +5 points) I file my 190 EOI (Systems Analyst ) with 60 for NSW, what are the chances for me to get an invite?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

affections28 said:


> Without SS( +5 points) I file my 190 EOI (Systems Analyst ) with 60 for NSW, what are the chances for me to get an invite?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk




NSW prefers applicants who are high ranking. 60 for sure is the starting point. However, people with 60 are clearly at a disadvantage when there are people who have applied with higher points. As an exception, if you are extremely lucky; you may receive the invite!

Again why would you want to leave it on chances rather check if your points can increase in any of the prescribed ways.


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

shets said:


> NSW prefers applicants who are high ranking. 60 for sure is the starting point. However, people with 60 are clearly at a disadvantage when there are people who have applied with higher points. As an exception, if you are extremely lucky; you may receive the invite!
> 
> Again why would you want to leave it on chances rather check if your points can increase in any of the prescribed ways.


Thanks for the response Shets, just one more question: When looking at my point breakdown pdf from Skillselect account, why it added 5 points for state already? Does they include +5 already to calculate my invite? 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

affections28 said:


> Thanks for the response Shets, just one more question: When looking at my point breakdown pdf from Skillselect account, why it added 5 points for state already? Does they include +5 already to calculate my invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I believe I have read the message from your response correctly..

DIBP points is a collection of your points (Age, Qualifications, Work Experience, English, etc) which is what is your basic score (the one you see at 189)

If a state nominates you then you have the *added advantage of extra 5 points *which can be crucial at times. Also, after the state nomination is accepted then the processing is usually the quickest!


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

shets said:


> Hopefully they should send out the invites now. Keep your fingers crossed. As for invite in your case, only time can tell!


Hi.. when u said they should sent invite now. Are they going to send invite today??

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Also is there any specific date when they send invites??

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Tmr last day for this week . Hopefully will get many grant include me  . Wish you all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

worldking said:


> Tmr last day for this week . Hopefully will get many grant include me  . Wish you all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U talking about invite

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Anmol87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following is mentioned in DIBP website-
> If your occupation has been removed from the list, you will be impacted if:
> ...


Hi, 

I too had the same doubt, I had called SA immigration yesterday. They said if u have applied for nomination before 19th april everything is fine.. but if not APPLIED then you will have to wait til next rounds.. This is for the Skill occupations which have been closed for nominations. 

In my case i have been nominated on 24th nov 2016 and have filed for Visa on 16th jan 2017. SA immigration guy told me that my file won't be affected at all. 

SO YES you can apply for visa ..


Hope this solves your queries ..

Thanks


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

vinayanp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After 1.5 years of struggle, persistence efforts and patience, finally I got the grant today!
> Like few of you, I have been a silent member, searching the forum extensively for all the available information and clarifications for all the scenarios, and at the same time, sharing your pains, excited at your success etc. A mere Thank You to all will be a grave understatement.
> ...


Congratulations )


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

nhat1811 said:


> I think it will take ~ 1 month after you have submitted everything without any further information required. It was the same as my case after I have submitted all required documents on 2nd March, and I got PR on 5th April. Just waiting for your grant. :fingerscrossed:



Thanks for sharing your experience. I hope to hear some good news this month.

Fingers crossed


----------



## saurabhnain (Apr 20, 2017)

I submitted EOI for NSW State Nomination with (55+5) 60 points as Electrical Engineer. Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to get invitation from NSW.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saurabhnain said:


> I submitted EOI for NSW State Nomination with (55+5) 60 points as Electrical Engineer. Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to get invitation from NSW.


No one can cos it's up to NSW to decide if they want to invite any 233311 or not. They may invite you tomorrow or may not at all. 

In any case, if possible try improve 5 points so you can get a direct invite in 189. May be try improve English.


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi All- I will be moving to Adelaide in July 2017, wondering if any one else is also planning to move so we can connect together. Please connect on IM(private message) separately.


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

*I have a question regarding EOI submission.....Can i add my mother as dependent in my EOI as she is widowed and totally dependent on me? *

I have all related documents to prove it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rizwan Javed said:


> *I have a question regarding EOI submission.....Can i add my mother as dependent in my EOI as she is widowed and totally dependent on me? *
> 
> I have all related documents to prove it.


I don't think you can add mother anymore as your dependent. 

You need to apply for her separately once you immigrate.

One is cheaper and takes 20-30 years I think.

Another one costs around AUD 50,000 I think and much quicker.


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I don't think you can add mother anymore as your dependent.
> 
> You need to apply for her separately once you immigrate.
> 
> ...


*
Is there any specific changes happened recently? As far as i remember one of my cousin brought his mother to Australia with him on 190 visa subclass but one year ago.*


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Rizwan Javed said:


> *
> Is there any specific changes happened recently? As far as i remember one of my cousin brought his mother to Australia with him on 190 visa subclass but one year ago.*


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-including-mother-widow-dependent-190-a.html


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I don't think you can add mother anymore as your dependent.
> 
> You need to apply for her separately once you immigrate.
> 
> ...


Another one (Recent NEWS) introduced last week which allow parents to live with their children in Australia for 5 YEARS . In the mean time you can apply PR. 

I desperately need that Visa too for my MUM  and happy about the news.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

liulingyanlily said:


> Another one (Recent NEWS) introduced last week which allow parents to live with their children in Australia for 5 YEARS . In the mean time you can apply PR.
> 
> I desperately need that Visa too for my MUM  and happy about the news.


To get that 5 year Visitor Visa, your Mother must be in the queue for a 103 Parent Visa - that is, she must have lodged and paid for that application. 

To be able to apply for that visa, her sponsor (you) must meet balance of family requirements (50% or more of her children must live permanently in Australia) and you must have lived in Australia for 2 years.

However, these 5 years visas still have a maximum stay on any one visit of 12 months, and the holder would have to leave Australia and then return after that point each time.


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

*ANZSCO code granted is 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) with occupation Building Services Engineer on 19 April 2017. I have submitted EOI with 65 points to visa subclass 190 and with 60 points to 189 on 21 April 2017.

What are my chances of selection? Can i get nomination from state easily based on these scores? and if yes how much time i need to wait?

Your Expert Opinion matters a lot to me.*


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

It appears only one person got the grant today. 

I'd lodged my application in the second week of March and there was a CO contact immediately asking for the medicals. Though I'd done the medicals the day before, it took a couple of days for them to send the results. 

My agent also took a couple of weeks to upload all the documents, though I was specific enough to tell them to upload everything at one shot. I believe the "information provided" button was pressed on the last week of march because I can see a corresponding date in the "last modified date" whenever I log in to the immi account and the status is currently as "assessment in progress". 

The wait is really painful. :-(

How can we tell which GSM team is handling the application and the CO details? I did not want to mess up anything so never tried any drop-down or options.


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> To get that 5 year Visitor Visa, your Mother must be in the queue for a 103 Parent Visa - that is, she must have lodged and paid for that application.
> 
> To be able to apply for that visa, her sponsor (you) must meet balance of family requirements (50% or more of her children must live permanently in Australia) and you must have lived in Australia for 2 years.
> 
> However, these 5 years visas still have a maximum stay on any one visit of 12 months, and the holder would have to leave Australia and then return after that point each time.


Are you talking about this one?
Australia’s new parent visa: What you need to know | SBS Life


----------



## neerajrk (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi 

I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things. Please advise what to do. My last date to lodge is very near i.e. 30th April. I want to do it today. Please help

1) For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"

My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Should i choose name change as yes or no. My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience.

2) Same is case with my wife where her name in all her educational documents is "Shivani" however in all her experience letters its "Shivani Kaushik". Her passport too is by Shivani Kaushik. Marriage certificate has her name as “Shivani” and my name as “Neeraj Kaushik” as by that time I had got my surname added Should i choose name change as yes or no. 

3) Residential address: Address in my passport is my hometown which is my permanent address but I live in Noida in a rented apartment. My Aadhar, Voter, Pan, Passport all has my hometown address. Which address should i provide. Home town or Rented in Noida?

4) what documents should be added in "Does this applicant have other identity documents?". I have listed Aadhar as national identity.

5) Functional English requirement for partner. My wife is Masters in Arts (English) and even though it’s obvious that English can be studied in English only still we have got letter from her college that medium of instruction is English and course duration was 2 years. Is that enough or she need to pass Ielts. She has not concern with English pro-efficiency and should easily get 4.5+. just want to save few bucks on test fees. what is expert advice.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

liulingyanlily said:


> Are you talking about this one?
> Australia’s new parent visa: What you need to know | SBS Life


Go here: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/Pag...y/visit family or friends&=true#tab-content-1

then select the "Visa applicants" tab, and then the drop-down "Who could get this visa", and look at the section "Visitor visas for parents of Australians".


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

kaju said:


> Go here: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/Pag...y/visit family or friends&=true#tab-content-1
> 
> then select the "Visa applicants" tab, and then the drop-down "Who could get this visa", and look at the section "Visitor visas for parents of Australians".


Although the above link is what I was talking about, your original link is another story. I understand that in the near future there may be a new 5 year temporary residence visa for parents, although they will likely need to have medicals every 5 years, have full private insurance, and only be able to stay as temporary residents.

I haven't heard an more about this recently and I'm not familiar with the full details, so don't take this information as accurate! 

We'll just have to wait and see if it happens, and what the actual visa conditions may be if it does - but it would be better than having to leave every year with the current extended visa for those who have applied for the 103 Parents queue.


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Lately, I have been silent spectator given the time i lodged my visa (timelines below my signature) and patience i have gone through awaiting for the update.
Its been close to 11 months now. my agent has reached couple of times ,as usual no response yet. I would like to know what can i do to get response from authority.
I am sort of loosing interest now and regret of having paid huge sum of money.
Is anyone on the same page. I understand 5-6 months are average timelines for BA code. but 11 months is way too above.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

riteshbv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lately, I have been silent spectator given the time i lodged my visa (timelines below my signature) and patience i have gone through awaiting for the update.
> Its been close to 11 months now. my agent has reached couple of times ,as usual no response yet. I would like to know what can i do to get response from authority.
> ...




Nothing. Your case is most likely undergoing checks, it may take a while some have waited for ~18 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

kaju said:


> Although the above link is what I was talking about, your original link is another story. I understand that in the near future there may be a new 5 year temporary residence visa for parents, although they will likely need to have medicals every 5 years, have full private insurance, and only be able to stay as temporary residents.
> 
> I haven't heard an more about this recently and I'm not familiar with the full details, so don't take this information as accurate!
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see if it happens, and what the actual visa conditions may be if it does - but it would be better than having to leave every year with the current extended visa for those who have applied for the 103 Parents queue.


true. I read somewhere the visa will be effective from 1 July 2017. Hope it happens soon before I reach Australia.
thanks for your inputs.


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

riteshbv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lately, I have been silent spectator given the time i lodged my visa (timelines below my signature) and patience i have gone through awaiting for the update.
> Its been close to 11 months now. my agent has reached couple of times ,as usual no response yet. I would like to know what can i do to get response from authority.
> ...


Always have a close check on the agent. Its your case, your visa and your life. Get submission details from agent and check with DIBP directly about update. With nomination it should not take that long.

There are cases where agent never submitted the documents and DIBP and candidates are waiting and waiting.

Check check..before quietly waiting.


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I applied for PR application on 9th Jan 17 and got CO assigned on 16th - seeking for colored passport copy. uploaded it next day. Since then nothing has happened. Its been more than 3 months. 

Job ID - 261112 - System Analyst
EOI - VIC - 55+5
CO - Adelaide

1) this delay is due to my Job ID or less points ?
2) is there a way i can contact them ?

Please advise.

P.S: no emp verification done yet.


----------



## Sainkripa (Feb 24, 2017)

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for PR application on 9th Jan 17 and got CO assigned on 16th - seeking for colored passport copy. uploaded it next day. Since then nothing has happened. Its been more than 3 months.
> 
> ...



Brother try to increase your points with IELTS or PTE if possible. It is too early to contact them as you can find applicants on this forum waiting since months. You should be patient as there may be a long way to go. Sorry to say that. But I hope that you, me and others get the grant early. 

If you want to still contact the visa officer you can send email to the same id from where you got the first response from the officer.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sainkripa said:


> Brother try to increase your points with IELTS or PTE if possible. It is too early to contact them as you can find applicants on this forum waiting since months. You should be patient as there may be a long way to go. Sorry to say that. But I hope that you, me and others get the grant early.
> 
> If you want to still contact the visa officer you can send email to the same id from where you got the first response from the officer.


if the person has already lodged the visa how would it effect if he attempts IELTS or PTE again?

The visa delay is pretty obvious during this time of the year as usually it slows down to extreme due to programme year limitations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1) no
2) phone/email but no point to do that

You wait is normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 1) no
> 2) phone/email but no point to do that
> 
> You wait is normal.
> ...



thanks andreyx108b.... this is really helpful. I will wait.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

*Portals Halted?*

I have heard from my immi consultant that all vetassess assessments have been halted and portals are not giving out anything. I submitted my EOI on April 1st 2017. Would I be affected as well? Considering my occupation is already in LOW AVAILABILITY now.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, Since 263111 ceiling is closed what are the chances left with 70 pointers (189) and 75 (190) NSW to get an invite... 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

A-K said:


> I have heard from my immi consultant that all vetassess assessments have been halted and portals are not giving out anything. I submitted my EOI on April 1st 2017. Would I be affected as well? Considering my occupation is already in LOW AVAILABILITY now.


Dear Brother.
Please help me in IELTS.
I gave twice but I was not able to get 7 in writing.
You gave from AEO or British Council?
How many attempts you gave in IELTS?
And please tell me some tips for IELTS preparation.
I am not able to send you private message that is why I am asking you here.
Sorry members of this group.
Please brother help me and advice me.
Either reply me here of send me Private Message.
Thank you in advance.
Regards


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

*HAP ID not available*

Hi Expats,
I have updated child details after the Co assigned, recently CO acknowledged and updated the additional applicant details to my application, But in the view health assessment there is no option provided to organise health checks. Can anyone let me know how long it will take to provide HAP details? or Will they exempt health checks? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, Since 263111 ceiling is closed what are the chances left with 70 pointers (189) and 75 (190) NSW to get an invite... 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Brother.
> Please help me in IELTS.
> I gave twice but I was not able to get 7 in writing.
> You gave from AEO or British Council?
> ...


Hi areeb,

I only gave ielts once in my life and that was british council and in dec2016.
I will send u a pm. I don't exactly know what to tell u as I hardly had time to see everything. But I sure can help. I'll send u a message.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

I noticed here mostly people only pressed IP button in immi account after attached co requested docs . But, I pressed IP button as well as replied CO email . Is it ok ?

In addition, my one of the friend attached co requested docs (employment evidence) in immi account and also attached co reply email . Is it this is right way ? 

Thx 
King


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkn123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have updated child details after the Co assigned, recently CO acknowledged and updated the additional applicant details to my application, But in the view health assessment there is no option provided to organise health checks. Can anyone let me know how long it will take to provide HAP details? or Will they exempt health checks? :fingerscrossed:




They will not exempt anyone. Try calling them and request hapid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> They will not exempt anyone. Try calling them and request hapid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. I tried to call DIBP and sent a mail requesting the same. It's been more than 10 days now I didn't receive any update. Usually in these kinds of cases how long it will take to get the HAP ID assigned?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkn123 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I tried to call DIBP and sent a mail requesting the same. It's been more than 10 days now I didn't receive any update. Usually in these kinds of cases how long it will take to get the HAP ID assigned?


To be honest i never paid attention to such scenarios and they are not as often, but i am sure they will comeback soon. Good luck


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

Could you please clarify my below doubts?

1. How long to get PCC from India if we apply from Melbourne? 
2.When we can expect medical report if you are doing in Melbourne?
3.How long they will take to assign CO for VIC SS. 

Thanks and Regards
Shoamar


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could you please clarify my below doubts?
> 
> ...


Please find my answers


----------



## ManiSG (Jun 23, 2016)

rkn123 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I tried to call DIBP and sent a mail requesting the same. It's been more than 10 days now I didn't receive any update. Usually in these kinds of cases how long it will take to get the HAP ID assigned?


Be patient they will ask you here is my case.
Update with email and for 1022 about baby birth Jan 14
Upload The documents of baby (Birth certificate and passport) Feb 8
Baby added and acknowledgment on Feb 20
Ask for Medical and HAP id provided March 8


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you friend..But could you please reply for my 3rd question, can't understand your answer..


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey,


I am waiting for MY visa grant .. its been over 3 months now .. 
I have no employment verification too .. 

ANy advice ?


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

megh87 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> I am waiting for MY visa grant .. its been over 3 months now ..
> ...


R u done with medical?was it on CO Request?

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

megh87 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> I am waiting for MY visa grant .. its been over 3 months now ..
> ...




Patience is a key.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Patience is a key.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

good luck to those who are waiting for grant


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyone got invitation? End of week 4 for me as well. Still waiting on SA ITA 190. Eoi submitted 1st april 2017.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Eoi take 4 to 12 weeks so have to wait a bit..average time is 6 weeks

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Mbtanoli said:


> Eoi take 4 to 12 weeks so have to wait a bit..average time is 6 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


For SA also? Because their website says 3 weeks. 😐

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## sendo7 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi all, I was granted Visa 190 by ACT Sponsor, and my visa stated that my first landing must be before 20 February 2017. 

I'm planning to go Australia for 10 days this coming September with my family, and this is simply family trip but not for me to settle down there yet, is this consider LANDING as well? 

My final plan to move to Australia was about April 2017 hopefully due to job issues.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sendo7 said:


> Hi all, I was granted Visa 190 by ACT Sponsor, and my visa stated that my first landing must be before 20 February 2017.
> 
> I'm planning to go Australia for 10 days this coming September with my family, and this is simply family trip but not for me to settle down there yet, is this consider LANDING as well?
> 
> My final plan to move to Australia was about April 2017 hopefully due to job issues.


yes, it will be considered


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sendo7 said:


> Hi all, I was granted Visa 190 by ACT Sponsor, and my visa stated that my first landing must be before 20 February 2017.
> 
> I'm planning to go Australia for 10 days this coming September with my family, and this is simply family trip but not for me to settle down there yet, is this consider LANDING as well?
> 
> My final plan to move to Australia was about April 2017 hopefully due to job issues.




So you never met IDE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Anyone here has applied for TAS 190? Wondering how long does it take. 

Occupation: Architect

Points:
Age: 30
Education (Master): 15
Australian Education: 5
Australian Work Exp (1 Year) : 5
IELTS: 0
State Nomination: 5

Dates: 

Applied for EOI: 12.04.2017
Applied for Nomination: 12.04.2017


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

*Any idea on NSW EOI Invitation Times on April 2017 Onwards*



anupama.arch said:


> Anyone here has applied for TAS 190? Wondering how long does it take.
> 
> Occupation: Architect
> 
> ...


----------



## ankur4404 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello All,

I have lodged the visa for NSW state( 190 Visa class) on 10th Mar 2017. CO contacted me on 21st March 2017 and asked for more information. I have provided the info on 26th Mar 2017. Since then waiting for grant of the visa. I want to ask how much time they usually take for granting the visa. Or some mechanism is there we can check the status of it.

Thanks in advance for the reply.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

ankur4404 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa for NSW state( 190 Visa class) on 10th Mar 2017. CO contacted me on 21st March 2017 and asked for more information. I have provided the info on 26th Mar 2017. Since then waiting for grant of the visa. I want to ask how much time they usually take for granting the visa. Or some mechanism is there we can check the status of it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the reply.


What was the contact for it takes time i have been waiting since 1st feb 17.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> So you never met IDE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do I need to fill in form 80 and 1221 for my 2 years old son?

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Can anyone guide me that how long it takes for grant after medical done on request of CO??

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

A-K said:


> Do I need to fill in form 80 and 1221 for my 2 years old son?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk




Nope)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mbtanoli said:


> Can anyone guide me that how long it takes for grant after medical done on request of CO??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk




8-16 weeks is a safe bet for most.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 8-16 weeks is a safe bet for most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrey,
Being onshore applicant does it make any difference in getting grant as compare
to offshore candidate, as i have seen few cases they got their grants in 8-15 days.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi Andrey,
> Being onshore applicant does it make any difference in getting grant as compare
> to offshore candidate, as i have seen few cases they got their grants in 8-15 days.


it does, however, after CO contact and employment verification, usually more time is involved in the process, even if you are onshore.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> it does, however, after CO contact and employment verification, usually more time is involved in the process, even if you are onshore.


I see, very strange I haven't got any CO yet 18 days have passed. Still status is
Application recieved even I don't have work exp , may be it is matter of luck.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > it does, however, after CO contact and employment verification, usually more time is involved in the process, even if you are onshore.
> ...


It's better to have no CO contact. You might get the status changed from 'received' to 'finalised' if you are going to get a direct grant. If there is a CO contact for any document, then after u submit them, the status changes from 'received' to 'assesment in progress' and then to grant.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

How do the times for visa grants vary for single applicant v/s applicant with dependants? Also offshore v/s onshore application? 

Lastly, how are people able to wait patiently for more than 4-6 months? Guess, patience is truly a virtue that needs to be developed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> How do the times for visa grants vary for single applicant v/s applicant with dependants? Also offshore v/s onshore application?
> 
> Lastly, how are people able to wait patiently for more than 4-6 months? Guess, patience is truly a virtue that needs to be developed.


There is no major difference in waiting times based on the number of dependants. 

Offshore tend to get through quicker.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

*No Visa grants after 26th April?*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and this topic might have been discussed earlier, but I do not see anyone got the grant after 26th April as per immitracker. Have they slowed down on the grants due to change in policies /year end ? Any idea when would it likely speed up again?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They have. Almost no grants. No where. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They have. Almost no grants. No where.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't sound good ...


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Doesn't sound good ...


Hi zidane,
Any good news from your end?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi zidane,
> Any good news from your end?


Nope, visa lodged and waiting now.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Nope, visa lodged and waiting now.


When did you lodege your visa? Any CO contact?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> When did you lodege your visa? Any CO contact?


22nd April. Yes CO contacted after 6 days asking for more evidence of employment. HAd uploaded payslips and reference letter but needed more so I just gave them my employment contract. Don't know what else to provide.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> 22nd April. Yes CO contacted after 6 days asking for more evidence of employment. HAd uploaded payslips and reference letter but needed more so I just gave them my employment contract. Don't know what else to provide.


Bank statement, tax returns , bonous and promotions if applicable, i lodged visa on 18 april since then no CO I uploaded all documents on 26 April now my application is complete.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> Bank statement, tax returns , bonous and promotions if applicable, i lodged visa on 18 april since then no CO I uploaded all documents on 26 April now my application is complete.


Bank statements in Dubai don't show the company name against the salary, my agent said it is of no use if no company name. No tax in Dubai so don't have anything to upload there.

You also lodged 190 for NSW? I uploaded everything by 1st May and CO contacted on 2nd May.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Bank statements in Dubai don't show the company name against the salary, my agent said it is of no use if no company name. No tax in Dubai so don't have anything to upload there.
> 
> You also lodged 190 for NSW? I uploaded everything by 1st May and CO contacted on 2nd May.


Yes i did, initially I uploaded all educational documents n form 80 then on 26 april overseas clearance n polio certificate, since then no CO contact , is it normal?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes i did, initially I uploaded all educational documents n form 80 then on 26 april overseas clearance n polio certificate, since then no CO contact , is it normal?


Yeah they asked me for polio certificate too. What I believe is if there is no CO contact then most probably you don't need one since you might have provided everything and now they are doing their background checks. Perhaps you will receive a direct grant within a month or so. Although I have noticed there have not been many grants since the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Yeah they asked me for polio certificate too. What I believe is if there is no CO contact then most probably you don't need one since you might have provided everything and now they are doing their background checks. Perhaps you will receive a direct grant within a month or so. Although I have noticed there have not been many grants since the past couple of weeks.


Hope we all get our grant soon, yes my agent told me that they are very slow now in processing and i have seen few grants in april , if you check nsw stream 2 thread few people mentioned about their grants.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hope we all get our grant soon, yes my agent told me that they are very slow now in processing and i have seen few grants in april , if you check nsw stream 2 thread few people mentioned about their grants.


Is those 2 grants posted today?


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

rvd said:


> Is those 2 grants posted today?


Nopes, i think one mentioned grant date 12 or 13 april


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Nopes, i think one mentioned grant date 12 or 13 april


Okay Thanks. Grants are no where.
Really a tough time for all applicants.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah that is weird NSW has processed stream 2 grants quicker than normal. Also some occupations were processed way too early. I saw this one guy, a mining engineer who got his grant in less than a week!


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Yeah that is weird NSW has processed stream 2 grants quicker than normal. Also some occupations were processed way too early. I saw this one guy, a mining engineer who got his grant in less than a week!


I think its a matter of luck, btw my occupation is aslo from stream 2 list.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> I think its a matter of luck, btw my occupation is aslo from stream 2 list.


Maybe Stream 2 occupations are in demand right now so they trying to clear those first. Good luck bro, if you have provided everything then the wait game is just a formality.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> 22nd April. Yes CO contacted after 6 days asking for more evidence of employment. HAd uploaded payslips and reference letter but needed more so I just gave them my employment contract. Don't know what else to provide.




Tax docs, payslips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Yeah that is weird NSW has processed stream 2 grants quicker than normal. Also some occupations were processed way too early. I saw this one guy, a mining engineer who got his grant in less than a week!




Grants are not related to states, anzcos or streams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Maybe Stream 2 occupations are in demand right now so they trying to clear those first. Good luck bro, if you have provided everything then the wait game is just a formality.


Thanks bro, i wish you speedy grant too.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Grants are not related to states, anzcos or streams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it is more about luck rather thn other factors? What you think Andrey.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Tax docs, payslips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Andrey, like I mentioned later on, Dubai does not have any taxation so there are no tax documents that I can provide per say. As for the payslips that is the first thing that was uploaded for me way before CO contact. Is it possible they missed to see it is already there?


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey Andrey, like I mentioned later on, Dubai does not have any taxation so there are no tax documents that I can provide per say. As for the payslips that is the first thing that was uploaded for me way before CO contact. Is it possible they missed to see it is already there?


Hi zidane,
As you mentioned that your bank statement does not show your company name, but in my view your payslips weekly or forthnightly show match with your bank statement and if you have any kind of insurance related to work you could show this as well.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi zidane,
> As you mentioned that your bank statement does not show your company name, but in my view your payslips weekly or forthnightly show match with your bank statement and if you have any kind of insurance related to work you could show this as well.


We have monthly salary/payslips here, but yes they do match. I am thinking of providing it but since I have already clicked the Information Provided button, not sure if they will see anything further. I have also just uploaded a letter from my HR confirming my employment and full salary, I hope that cuts it. Now I am just going to stop worrying and wait for the result op2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Qasimkhan said:


> I think it is more about luck rather thn other factors? What you think Andrey.




There are many factors, like co team speed, security checks required, completeness of application, we are able to predict grants quite accurately for many applicants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There are many factors, like co team speed, security checks required, completeness of application, we are able to predict grants quite accurately for many applicants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please predict for me  All documents and medical done before CO contact. CO contact on 2nd May and submitted all required on 8th and IP Pressed. What do you predict?


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Please predict for me  All documents and medical done before CO contact. CO contact on 2nd May and submitted all required on 8th and IP Pressed. What do you predict?


I wish you get your grant tomorrow 😜


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> I wish you get your grant tomorrow 😜


haha thanks dude!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Please predict for me  All documents and medical done before CO contact. CO contact on 2nd May and submitted all required on 8th and IP Pressed. What do you predict?




You can do it yourself. I have pmed you the link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Could someone throw light on my waiting below.

I have lodged my VISA-190(SA-SSP) with 55+5 points for job code 263111 on 9th April 2017 and all medicals, PCC uploaded on 12th April 2017.

It is been a month now and i could see, application status as "Received" as of today.

BTW, I am already in australia on 457 VISA and lodged my application in Australia.

Waiting for CO to contact for further processing or will it be direct grant as it is more than a month now ?

Could some one guide me with tentative timelines for my grant or CO to contact.

Age : 33 (25 points)
PTE : March 6th 2017, 0 Points
ACS : March 8th 2017 ( 15 Education + 15 experience)
SA Invitation : April 4th 2017
Visa lodged : 190 - April 9th 2017(55 + 5)
PCC, Medicals uploaded : April 12th 2017.
Waiting for grant :


----------



## JAHB (May 9, 2017)

Anyone asked to upload form 815...and Assessment in Progress. ...can we share experience. ...I uploaded form 815 on 5 April. ..still waiting for for grant????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JAHB said:


> Anyone asked to upload form 815...and Assessment in Progress. ...can we share experience. ...I uploaded form 815 on 5 April. ..still waiting for for grant????




Many are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You can do it yourself. I have pmed you the link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Hoping for the best now.


----------



## prashantgharge (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi everyone, I applied for 190 NSW visa on 26th Jan, 2017 for 221111 (Accountant) occupation but still no reply from dibp. I have uploaded everything including form 80, wife's pte score, experience details, medical, pcc, etc. What could be the reason for no contact from dibp? Status in immiaccount is showing as received.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

prashantgharge said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for 190 NSW visa on 26th Jan, 2017 for 221111 (Accountant) occupation but still no reply from dibp. I have uploaded everything including form 80, wife's pte score, experience details, medical, pcc, etc. What could be the reason for no contact from dibp? Status in immiaccount is showing as received.


Lot more people are waiting like us. All necessary checks might going on. 
On the other hand there is very few grants(almost nil) for the past few days.
DIBP is slow may be because of many reasons such as visa policy changes, Visa cap, officers are busy in processing student visas or political situations such as budget.

However, for 190 current processing time is 5 months for 75% of applications and 8 months for 90% of applications. 

This trend may continue till July as many predicts. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## prashantgharge (Nov 10, 2016)

rvd said:


> Lot more people are waiting like us. All necessary checks might going on.
> On the other hand there is very few grants(almost nil) for the past few days.
> DIBP is slow may be because of many reasons such as visa policy changes, Visa cap, officers are busy in processing student visas or political situations such as budget.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Its a big relief as I am not the only one.


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Guys as im seeing immitracker...they have put full stop on grants...any expert opinion..its been a month when ive done my medical and no corrospondence after that..things are getting kinda wierd

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## JugalBhatt (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello All,

I have submitted all my necessary docs for state visa 190 Victoria . But, it is almost 2 months and still waiting for a Grant. Is there anyone else in the group waiting for a longtime.


----------



## Thukral (May 9, 2017)

Hi All,

On 18th April, Australia has abolished popular 457 visa programme and I guess after 18th April 2017 no one has received grant.

Is the process slow or they completely stopped it for a while?

Does anyone know when was the last visa grant for 190?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Thukral said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 18th April, Australia has abolished popular 457 visa programme and I guess after 18th April 2017 no one has received grant.
> 
> ...


Upto 26-04-2017 could able to see 190 visa grants on immitracker and expat forum. From then nothing on everywhere. Even seen only 2 grants for 189 after 26th April.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

JugalBhatt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted all my necessary docs for state visa 190 Victoria . But, it is almost 2 months and still waiting for a Grant. Is there anyone else in the group waiting for a longtime.


Many are waiting; however, for 190 current processing time is 5 months for 75% of applications and 8 months for 90% of applications.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

rvd said:


> Upto 26-04-2017 could able to see 190 visa grants on immitracker and expat forum. From then nothing on everywhere. Even seen only 2 grants for 189 after 26th April.


Hi rvd,
I checked last night on immitarcker, there are few grants in may as well i am not
Sure it is for 189 or 190.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi rvd,
> I checked last night on immitarcker, there are few grants in may as well i am not
> Sure it is for 189 or 190.


Two are there for 189 in May(one on 1st May and second on 05th May).

After that dead silence.

Edit: Obviously 189 has more grants because of huge numbers. I assume/expect one 190 grant for four 189 grants.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

rvd said:


> Two are there for 189 in May(one on 1st May and second on 05th May).
> 
> After that dead silence.


Lets hope for the best, we all get our grants soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rvd said:


> Many are waiting; however, for 190 current processing time is 5 months for 75% of applications and 8 months for 90% of applications.




While average is 85 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> While average is 85 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many in the forum are waiting more than 85 days. Especially for 190


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

My employment verification call was done yesterday and all went well. Took like 2 mins of my HR's time. Now they have everything possible from me, only thing left for them to ask is to donate some of my organs lol. Let's see how long it will take now.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> My employment verification call was done yesterday and all went well. Took like 2 mins of my HR's time. Now they have everything possible from me, only thing left for them to ask is to donate some of my organs lol. Let's see how long it will take now.


I think employment verification for GCC applicants from Dubai AHC is not that complicate since the calls are of maximum 5 minutes. In India many posted that it went for long from 10 to 20 minutes.

By the way they don't ask for Organs but they need your full body to work in Australia and pay the tax.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

rvd said:


> I think employment verification for GCC applicants from Dubai AHC is not that complicate since the calls are of maximum 5 minutes. In India many posted that it went for long from 10 to 20 minutes.
> 
> By the way they don't ask for Organs but they need your full body to work in Australia and pay the tax.


Yes thats so right Australia is all about tax if you are working on tax and have good salary.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes thats so right Australia is all about tax if you are working on tax and have good salary.


How long after the visa fee payment do u get the HAP IDs? 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

A-K said:


> How long after the visa fee payment do u get the HAP IDs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


You can even get before paying the Visa fees.

Refer the below post for more detail:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

A-K said:


> How long after the visa fee payment do u get the HAP IDs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


You can get hap ids before and after


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

rvd said:


> Many in the forum are waiting more than 85 days. Especially for 190


I am waiting since 100 days  century completed 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> I am waiting since 100 days  century completed
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amrita,
How many times CO contacted to you?


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi Amrita,
> How many times CO contacted to you?


Just once 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Just once
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


What did he/she ask for? Your employment verification is done? From what some people told me is that employment is the last thing they verify since it is quick and easy. So if your company has received the call then your case is very close to being decided.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> What did he/she ask for? Your employment verification is done? From what some people told me is that employment is the last thing they verify since it is quick and easy. So if your company has received the call then your case is very close to being decided.


They asked for evidence of relationship nothing related to employment and no contact after i gave docs on 1st mar 17. Hopefully i shall make it soon. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> My employment verification call was done yesterday and all went well. Took like 2 mins of my HR's time. Now they have everything possible from me, only thing left for them to ask is to donate some of my organs lol. Let's see how long it will take now.


Dear..in how much company experience u showed?if more than one..than did they called all or current one??

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> My employment verification call was done yesterday and all went well. Took like 2 mins of my HR's time. Now they have everything possible from me, only thing left for them to ask is to donate some of my organs lol. Let's see how long it will take now.


Ha ha ha.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can do it yourself. I have pmed you the link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrey, if possible please share that link with me as well as I also wish to predict my grant date. Applied on 3rd May,CO contacted for medicals and Form 80. Uploaded on 14th May.


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Andrey, if possible please share that link with me as well as I also wish to predict my grant date. Applied on 3rd May,CO contacted for medicals and Form 80. Uploaded on 14th May.


It would be great if I could get the link also thank 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

I have PM'd it to you both.


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I lodged my Visa 14 May 2017, got the acknowledgement email from DIBP. But when I login to my immiaccount I don't see my application under the My application section. Could anyone please confirm if they have or are facing this issue as on today 16 May. Due to this issue I am unable to attach my documents



Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa 14 May 2017, got the acknowledgement email from DIBP. But when I login to my immiaccount I don't see my application under the My application section. Could anyone please confirm if they have or are facing this issue as on today 16 May. Due to this issue I am unable to attach my documents
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

I got it, please ignore my previous post

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonedagain10 (Mar 11, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> I have PM'd it to you both.


I Zidanes daddy I'm not so sure it sent through as I checked my inbox and don't see any links
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lyjuma (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi ,if you don't mind please share that link with me also . Just i wish to predict my grant date. I Applied on 26th April , still waiting for CO to contact. Thanks in advance.


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

Hello Everyone

I think the key is to be patient..this is what I read in most threads. I loged my visa application 21 Nov, got co asking about PCC and Medicals by 28th Nov and I submitted them by 1st Dec. I am waiting since then


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

JugalBhatt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted all my necessary docs for state visa 190 Victoria . But, it is almost 2 months and still waiting for a Grant. Is there anyone else in the group waiting for a longtime.


Hi JugalBhatt

Hang in there...I am waiting for almost 5 months since submitting my visa application. Some get it soon some get it pretty late. All the best


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> I have PM'd it to you both.


Hi Zidane,
Which link you guys are talking about, are you referring to global
Processing for gsm 75% and 90% or it is different, would you mind to
Share it with me too. Thanks in advance


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Andrey,

Could you please share that link to me as well.

Much appreciated your help in advance


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

There you can find your EOI enabled with hyperlink. If you click on hyperlink it takes you to actual application

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

hi
I lodged my application on 1st may and co contacted on 11th may. He has asked me to submit pcc with maiden nmae also. Is that possible in india? and another thing is that i did not claim points for employment. So do you people think they may verify my employment?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

This is the link for the immitracker to estimate your grant time for 189

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/estimate-your-grant-date


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi Zidane,
> Which link you guys are talking about, are you referring to global
> Processing for gsm 75% and 90% or it is different, would you mind to
> Share it with me too. Thanks in advance


Hi Qasim,

No they were asking about the immitracker link.


----------



## sujal1987 (May 5, 2017)

zee32 said:


> hi
> I lodged my application on 1st may and co contacted on 11th may. He has asked me to submit pcc with maiden nmae also. Is that possible in india? and another thing is that i did not claim points for employment. So do you people think they may verify my employment?



99% chances that they won't verify
One logic is if you don't claim points for employment, they won't doubt 
You should show the mail/evidence from your CO to the PCC issuing personnel to get your maiden name in the PCC. This will help


----------



## manujverma (May 17, 2017)

hello everyone me and my wife applied for 190 visa on 23rd february 2017. CO contacted us on 22nd march 2017 for PCC of both of us. As i was the secondary applicat i had not got my wife name in my passport so i had to get a new passport reissued. We upadted the CO on email reagrding the status of the new passport and with the proofs of the same. Finally uploaded the PCC on may 2nd 2017. Now assesment in progress.. now the waiting game starts....has anyone recived any grant in these last few days. we applied under 254499 ( Registered Nurse NEC)


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Friends,

May i know what is the maximum waiting time for 189 and 190. after visa lodged.

Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> May i know what is the maximum waiting time for 189 and 190. after visa lodged.
> 
> ...


here the link will give you details

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi RVD and Andrey,
Today exactly after 4 weeks my CO contacted me, as my application was complete but she asked me to send pte scores via pte account as they couldn't verify my scores, any idea why they couldn't verify my scores?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi RVD and Andrey,
> Today exactly after 4 weeks my CO contacted me, as my application was complete but she asked me to send pte scores via pte account as they couldn't verify my scores, any idea why they couldn't verify my scores?


As far as I know, no one can verify your PTE score unless you give them permission via your PTE account. Which is basically like "sending" the results to them.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> As far as I know, no one can verify your PTE score unless you give them permission via your PTE account. Which is basically like "sending" the results to them.


I think when i was booking my test date at that time i forgot to click on share your report to DIBP, if i would have clicked on that option then definitely they were able to
Verify, now i have to do it via pte send report option which i already did.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zee32 said:


> hi
> 
> I lodged my application on 1st may and co contacted on 11th may. He has asked me to submit pcc with maiden nmae also. Is that possible in india? and another thing is that i did not claim points for employment. So do you people think they may verify my employment?




Yes, possible.
No, there is no a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We saw people wait for 36 or so months as a maxinum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> here the link will give you details
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times




Those figures are far fetched from reality, those sort of SLA, but most cases get processed quicker and there are a lit which take longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, possible.
> No, there is no a chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi 
i went to the RPO and they denied. They told me its not possible to provide pcc in maiden name. pcc is issued only on current passport. i gave the co my reason and the note the RPO wrote on my request letter. will dis cause any problem in my grant.?


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

sujal1987 said:


> 99% chances that they won't verify
> One logic is if you don't claim points for employment, they won't doubt
> You should show the mail/evidence from your CO to the PCC issuing personnel to get your maiden name in the PCC. This will help


hi 
i showed the official my co requeat mail but the denied to issue a pcc in maiden name. Instead he wrote a note on my application that in india they dont give pcc on any name other than the name in current passport. will this cause any problem in my grant?


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

I have lodged visa application on last Feb 15th and CO contacted for PCC after 10days . I response march end . However, April beginning my company name has changed from XXXX to YYYYY due to one UAE based company bought big share . So, should I get new reference letter from HR regarding company name Changing or wait for CO. What I need to do ..

I am worried because they are updated new company name to my payslip, bank detail, tax .

Anyone went through this problem.

Welcome your most valuable reply.
Thx . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I recently lodged my 190 visa application and received 2nd co contact for my husband's name change proof. Can I expect my grant soon or will there be any more information required by the CO?

190 visa 263212 - ICT Support Engineer*
Points breakdown:
Age:30| English:10| Education:15|Work Experience:10| State Sponsorship:5
ACS - +ve*
PTE-A - Proficient (14-May-16)*
EOI 190 NSW - 14-June-16 (70 Points)*
NSW 190 Invite - 13 Jan 2017
Application filed - 23rd Jan 2017*
NSW Nomination - 14th Feb 2017
Visa Lodged - 10th April 2017
1st CO contact - 18th April 2017
2nd CO contact - 18th May 2017
Visa grant - waiting


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

YKV said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently lodged my 190 visa application and received 2nd co contact for my husband's name change proof. Can I expect my grant soon or will there be any more information required by the CO?
> 
> ...


Hi ykv,
Why did co contacted you for? I lodged the application on May 12th, medicals is under progress. I hope they will finalize tomorrow. Till now co is not assigned. Co will be assigned only if some more evidence is needed? Because some of my friends got the grant without co assigned to the case.


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

ykv said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i recently lodged my 190 visa application and received 2nd co contact for my husband's name change proof. Can i expect my grant soon or will there be any more information required by the co?
> 
> ...


 hi 
what proof did you give for name change.?


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

cyetukuri said:


> YKV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Thanks for the info. 1st CO contacted for medicals and docs. 2nd CO contacted for my husbands name change evidence. I uploaded Government gazette proof. 

Thanks


----------



## YKV (Aug 24, 2015)

zee32 said:


> ykv said:
> 
> 
> > hi everyone,
> ...


Hi

Government gazette proof.

Thanks


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

YKV said:


> Hi
> 
> Government gazette proof.
> 
> Thanks


can a affidivate work?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zee32 said:


> can a affidivate work?




This is a better option i should say but with evidence from official body 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

hello mates,

Is there a special time period of the day to grant visa? I have seen many visa holders telling that they got the mail during morning session (in Aus time). Specially not on Mondays.. 

Thanks


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Sammani said:


> hello mates,
> 
> Is there a special time period of the day to grant visa? I have seen many visa holders telling that they got the mail during morning session (in Aus time). Specially not on Mondays..
> 
> Thanks


Historically it may be true but there is no special time for grant. One posted a month ago that he got grant on Saturday. One posted that he got grant by 11.45 GST, which is 5.45 Brisbane time. 

Yes Mondays are almost no or few grants as far as I remember, it may be because the first day of week.


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> This is a better option i should say but with evidence from official body
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey thanks for replying. i submited the affidivate and the letter from psk saying they cant priovide pcc in maiden name . so hopfully the reply should be positive.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> hello mates,
> 
> Is there a special time period of the day to grant visa? I have seen many visa holders telling that they got the mail during morning session (in Aus time). Specially not on Mondays..
> 
> Thanks




No. no evidence to support this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No. no evidence to support this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andrey are u aware of cases where evidence of relationship is asked and how long does it take 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Expats,
My current 190 subclass visa application status is "Assessment in progress" I have applied for my visa through 457 streamline. Does my visa decision effect due to changes in 457 rules? 

Fyi, Received my EOI and lodged my application in Feb 2017

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rkn123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> My current 190 subclass visa application status is "Assessment in progress" I have applied for my visa through 457 streamline. Does my visa decision effect due to changes in 457 rules?
> 
> Fyi, Received my EOI and lodged my application in Feb 2017
> ...


It will be not be affected I hope. For a safer side check whether your occupation is available on the new skilled occupations list.


----------



## sujal1987 (May 5, 2017)

rkn123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> My current 190 subclass visa application status is "Assessment in progress" I have applied for my visa through 457 streamline. Does my visa decision effect due to changes in 457 rules?
> 
> Fyi, Received my EOI and lodged my application in Feb 2017
> ...




It will not be affected because the rule applies to the new applicants. Even if your occupation is not listed, your application is considered valid because you have already got your EOI/nomination...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

hi Members!
I am planning to lodge 190 visa next month. i have SA invite. Could anyone please guide that what if the rules change after lodging visa, would the changes affect the people who have already lodged?
Secondly, is it true that rules change only from july 1?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Got my positive Vetassess through today, yey! Submitted my 190 EOI this afternoon for NSW and SA, hoping invitations are soon!


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Got my positive Vetassess through today, yey! Submitted my 190 EOI this afternoon for NSW and SA, hoping invitations are soon!


Congrats Mate. Hope you get the ITA soon.


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

Shailz said:


> hi Members!
> I am planning to lodge 190 visa next month. i have SA invite. Could anyone please guide that what if the rules change after lodging visa, would the changes affect the people who have already lodged?
> Secondly, is it true that rules change only from july 1?


All the things such as points, age points, anzco code etc. get locked the day you were invited. What happens after that does not matter.


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

liulingyanlily said:


> All the things such as points, age points, anzco code etc. get locked the day you were invited. What happens after that does not matter.


Right now since april 19...now visa issued for SC190 as per immitracker..kinda lock down or what but really testing the nerves

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Has anyone gotten any grants recently?? Are there any grants in june... seeing the old trends??? I'm talking about 190 and SA in this case 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

A-K said:


> Has anyone gotten any grants recently?? Are there any grants in june... seeing the old trends??? I'm talking about 190 and SA in this case
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Still may is ongoing with zero grant as per immitracker

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Mbtanoli said:


> Still may is ongoing with zero grant as per immitracker
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


Read somewhere there were 2 grants in May. Hope its true. Immi tracker is just 1 source segment or sample of a large population. Let's hope it happens sooner. Idk why grants have gone to a dry.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

A-K said:


> Read somewhere there were 2 grants in May. Hope its true. Immi tracker is just 1 source segment or sample of a large population. Let's hope it happens sooner. Idk why grants have gone to a dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


even i am waiting


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

A-K said:


> Read somewhere there were 2 grants in May. Hope its true. Immi tracker is just 1 source segment or sample of a large population. Let's hope it happens sooner. Idk why grants have gone to a dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


hi A-K 
kindly PM YOUR CONTACT as i am in same streamline Technical Manager SKILL POSSITIVE from vetasses EOI SUBMITTED for SA ON 19/05/2017 AND WAITING ...i hope you can help me for information


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

just few minutes ago , on myImmitracker an indian guy got grant yesterday for visa lodged 9-3-2017 Onshore.

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190/cases/case-17298


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have few questions in my head, Experts please shed some light:

1.Can anyone help to understand how many days it take for VISA Grant after Visa Lodge?
2.How do one get a "Direct Grant"?
3.After grant, do we have to book any appointment at consulate or is it final for wife as well?


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone please guide. I received a NSW invite for nomination in 221111 accountant, and while filling up the form online its been asked that "Do you have any dependants?", 

1. do i need to select yes for including application of my partner?
2. Is partner same as dependent, I hope not!! but partner details are not asked anywhere in the form.
3. In the description to this question its written that check the definition of Dependent of DIBP, can someone please guide to the relevant link DIBP website!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide. I received a NSW invite for nomination in 221111 accountant, and while filling up the form online its been asked that "Do you have any dependants?",
> 
> ...



1. You should select YES 
2. Partner is dependant because she is being granted the visa based on your qualifications and not hers
3. If you have a wife write the number of dependants as 1 
If you have any children add them to the number above

Do not include your parents or any other relatives in the list of dependent 
Just your wife and children 
It is already well researched by the members here but if you still want to research, maybe some other member will give you the relevant links


Cheers


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. You should select YES
> 2. Partner is dependant because she is being granted the visa based on your qualifications and not hers
> 3. If you have a wife write the number of dependants as 1
> If you have any children add them to the number above
> ...


Thanks a lot for quick reply.. it was much helpful.. applied for it. Thanks again.

BR,


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Has any applicant got a mail saying that the visa process is delayed due to the quota is completed. I have heard that DIBP send this email if the quota is over before July. 
Why the 190 visa process is so slow these days ?


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Sammani said:


> Has any applicant got a mail saying that the visa process is delayed due to the quota is completed. I have heard that DIBP send this email if the quota is over before July.
> Why the 190 visa process is so slow these days ?


I do t think so. I hot email on 22nd that, the assessment has commenced for my visa lodgement on 12th May.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Has any applicant got a mail saying that the visa process is delayed due to the quota is completed. I have heard that DIBP send this email if the quota is over before July.
> Why the 190 visa is so late ?




190 is a very competitive visa. You are sponsored by the state wherein your skills are in short supply. As a matter of fact, 190 is even more difficult than the regular 189. Every state has its own way of sending out invites. Again, it depends on various factors like quota, your skills, etc...

I have never heard that that they send out mailers when the quota is up. Anyone with similar experience would like to share your thoughts here?


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

shets said:


> 190 is a very competitive visa. You are sponsored by the state wherein your skills are in short supply. As a matter of fact, 190 is even more difficult than the regular 189. Every state has its own way of sending out invites. Again, it depends on various factors like quota, your skills, etc...
> 
> I have never heard that that they send out mailers when the quota is up. Anyone with similar experience would like to share your thoughts here?


I think its all subject to the position you are applying for and number of points you have.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> I think its all subject to the position you are applying for and number of points you have.
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




I would beg to defer here. Victoria has a completely different view on selecting applicants. They would test your resume basis the market requirements or skills that are in short supply. NSW gives preference to higher points and higher English scores.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shets said:


> I would beg to defer here. Victoria has a completely different view on selecting applicants. They would test your resume basis the market requirements or skills that are in short supply. NSW gives preference to higher points and higher English scores.


If that be the case, then how come couple of days back a civil engineer got an invite from NSW with just 55+5 points ?

Cheers


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> I think its all subject to the position you are applying for and number of points you have.
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk



I don't think they consider the points at visa stage, but definitely in inviting.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If that be the case, then how come couple of days back a civil engineer got an invite from NSW with just 55+5 points ?
> 
> Cheers




Mate,

States essentially work on these principals. Again, like I have said it depends from case to case. I do not know about the case you are citing but maybe the applicant was perhaps lucky to have got the invite! Also states are very secretive on the invites. What i have mentioned is that they broadly function differently on the factors that I have mentioned. Each state would have a different set of requirements. NSW is a known fact that they prioritise high ranking applicants with preference to good English scores.
Victoria gives more emphasis on the CV rather than the points on the whole..


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I filed my EOI with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 on 28th of April for 261312.
> Any idea when can I get an invite?




Patience.. is the key .. 
there are many waiting like u ..


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

megh87 said:


> Patience.. is the key ..
> there are many waiting like u ..


Yes, but there are some things I need to take care based on that invite?


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> Yes, but there are some things I need to take care based on that invite?


Frankly the things which are in our hands are Medicals,PCC and we have to be ready for any type of verification. It can be a call email or a physical verification .. 

So the key is to continue doing work which u r doing in routine and be alert for verification..


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If that be the case, then how come couple of days back a civil engineer got an invite from NSW with just 55+5 points ?
> 
> Cheers


Buddies i myself am a 55 pointer..got ITA on 5th march..lodge visa under SC190 for NSW on 25th..asked medical from CO on 5th april..After that till now RIP...no reply and on immitracker no update of grants till 19th april..its not that 190 is tough but there might be something unpredictable ongoing and 190 dont have ceiling i think..even than its been 2 months m waiting with one CO contact and immitracker also showing disappointing stats

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

I have 190 NSW invite...but ppl r saying we can't stay in Sydney

It ll create problem during citizenship application.. Can anyone please clarify?


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide. I received a NSW invite for nomination in 221111 accountant, and while filling up the form online its been asked that "Do you have any dependants?",
> 
> ...


Hi, what's your score breakdown?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

asadkhalid said:


> Hi, what's your score breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Its 
Age 30
English 20
Experience 10
Qualification 15
NSW Points 4
Total 80


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

asadkhalid said:


> Hi, what's your score breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Its 
Age 30
English 20
Experience 10
Qualification 15
NSW Points 5
Total 80


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

rsharma17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. It seems that 75+5 are being invited. What was your DOE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Bdw, congrats on your invite. Hopefully you get your invite soon. All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> I have 190 NSW invite...but ppl r saying we can't stay in Sydney
> 
> It ll create problem during citizenship application.. Can anyone please clarify?


If you have NSW invite, you have to stay and work anywhere in NSW including Sydney for 2 years 

If you don't stay, then it may create problems During your citizenship application or even earlier if NSW decides to enforce the rules strictly 

Cheers


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Mbtanoli said:


> Buddies i myself am a 55 pointer..got ITA on 5th march..lodge visa under SC190 for NSW on 25th..asked medical from CO on 5th april..After that till now RIP...no reply and on immitracker no update of grants till 19th april..its not that 190 is tough but there might be something unpredictable ongoing and 190 dont have ceiling i think..even than its been 2 months m waiting with one CO contact and immitracker also showing disappointing stats
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


Would you care to share your occupation code and when did you apply for NSW nomination? It is great news for people since with 55+5 you got an invitation.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi friend, if you have NSW invite you can stay only in Sydney  not anywhere else because Sydney is part of NSW.



himanisingla said:


> I have 190 NSW invite...but ppl r saying we can't stay in Sydney
> 
> It ll create problem during citizenship application.. Can anyone please clarify?



Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> Has any applicant got a mail saying that the visa process is delayed due to the quota is completed. I have heard that DIBP send this email if the quota is over before July.
> 
> Why the 190 visa process is so slow these days ?




1 got at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> I don't think they consider the points at visa stage, but definitely in inviting.




Yes, no points are taken into account after ITA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OzzieOzzie (Sep 23, 2014)

Question - can we apply for 189 and 190 EOI simultaneously ?
I have a 70 points and job code is 261111 - ICT BA 
from the trends it has been noted that 70 is the min points they are looking for - any advantages applying for 190 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OzzieOzzie said:


> Question - can we apply for 189 and 190 EOI simultaneously ?
> I have a 70 points and job code is 261111 - ICT BA
> from the trends it has been noted that 70 is the min points they are looking for - any advantages applying for 190 ?


The advantage in applying for 190 is that you get additional 5 points and may get an invite faster then 189

The disadvantage is that you are committed to live and work in that state only for 2 years after grant of PR

Cheers


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 1 got at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you mean that somebody has received an email saying that the process will be delayed due to saturated quota !! please explain


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi my application is assigned to co on 22nd may. Till now the application status is in Received status. No co contact as of now. Is it something I should worry about? How can we contact them on the status?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> Do you mean that somebody has received an email saying that the process will be delayed due to saturated quota !! please explain


yes. 

1 person received it, he sent a message in whatsapp, a copy of a letter.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi my application is assigned to co on 22nd may. Till now the application status is in Received status. No co contact as of now. Is it something I should worry about? How can we contact them on the status?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk



No, the received status may stay for a while, until CO needs something or until your application is finalized.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> yes.
> 
> 1 person received it, he sent a message in whatsapp, a copy of a letter.


thanks.. it means we all may get the same in near future. BTW, does it depend on the occupation code or what? 
Also does it assure an early visa in July?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> thanks.. it means we all may get the same in near future. BTW, does it depend on the occupation code or what?
> Also does it assure an early visa in July?


It depends on visa number which can be issued annually, so does not matter what anzsco, or points.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Sammani said:


> Do you mean that somebody has received an email saying that the process will be delayed due to saturated quota !! please explain


Interested to know too


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> yes.
> 
> 1 person received it, he sent a message in whatsapp, a copy of a letter.


Why send it out to 1 applicant only  there are hundreds more out there waiting for some kind of communication regarding this.


----------



## Mbtanoli (Jan 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> yes.
> 
> 1 person received it, he sent a message in whatsapp, a copy of a letter.


Dear if i send u my number in ur inbox...can you whatsap me letter?

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## loveforaustralia (May 29, 2017)

I have also been waiting with the same job code as yours internal auditor 221214. I lodged my visa application on 31st Jan 2017. Below are my timelines.

Visa Lodged : 31st Jan 2017
CO Contact : Mid Feb 17
Co contact for : Evidence of relationship 
Responded to CO : 1st March 17
No update post the same case is assessment in progress
Grant Date : ??


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

loveforaustralia said:


> I have also been waiting with the same job code as yours internal auditor 221214. I lodged my visa application on 31st Jan 2017. Below are my timelines.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 31st Jan 2017
> CO Contact : Mid Feb 17
> ...


Hello we are in the same situation


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

Sammani said:


> thanks.. it means we all may get the same in near future. BTW, does it depend on the occupation code or what?
> Also does it assure an early visa in July?


Good luck with your VISA sammani. Can you please enlist all the documents you have put while logding the visa? I am in process to collect all needed docs.


----------



## loveforaustralia (May 29, 2017)

I lodged it on 31st Jan and have been waiting since then. Were you contacted by case officer as well?


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Can anybody provide cv format for NSW nomination


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sam2017 said:


> Good luck with your VISA sammani. Can you please enlist all the documents you have put while logding the visa? I am in process to collect all needed docs.


thanks... 

As i can remember the below docs have been uploaded by my agent.

All, Passports of all family members
All, Birth certificates of all family members
Primary applicant and Spouse, Form 80s 
Primary applicant and Spouse, Marriage certificate
Primary applicant and Spouse, PCC

primary applicant, work experience letters from employers 
primary applicant, government certificates of service (evidence of employment)
primary applicant, skill assessment outcome letter
primary applicant, IELTS results sheet 
primary applicant, Degree certificate
primary applicant, Academic transcript


Spouse, academic transcript
Spouse, Letter from the university confirming the study medium is English

in addition to above medicals done.


----------



## greychocobo (May 30, 2017)

Hi guys, i have been asked to provide additional info to support my claims as below:

(1) Further evidence of Australia Study
(2)Evidence of address while studying in Australia . 

So far for (1) I have provided my transcript, letter of completion. I am planning to provide:
-Letter of offer for the course
-Confirmation of enrollment 
-Student ID scan

As for (2) I have provided my proof of age. I am planning to provide:
-Few months worth of different years of internet bill statement under my name (Telstra, TPG) 
-Phone bill statement (Optus)

Unfortunately hardcopies of my bank statement have been discarded and I have no access to any online statement anymore as I've closed my accounts in Aus.

For those who had similar requirements asked, please provide any feedback if possible. Thank you!!


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

New member's first post! I just wanted to say hi to everyone here. 

Until last week that I discovered this forum (and Immitracker), waiting for the visa grant was driving me nuts. Thanks to all your post here, I now know that am not the only one on the queue, and gives a little relief ?

I hope we all get that important grant email soon.
Cheers


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

greychocobo said:


> Hi guys, i have been asked to provide additional info to support my claims as below:
> 
> (1) Further evidence of Australia Study
> (2)Evidence of address while studying in Australia .
> ...


I believe anything with your name and address on it suffices, so if you have internet or phone bills in your name, that will do, I think


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

I lodged my visa on 21st May 2017. No contact till now.


----------



## mvs3210 (May 29, 2017)

*Invitation to lodge visa 190 received but EOI is expiring soon*

Good afternoon, I've received the NSW nomination email approval as well as the invitation to apply for a visa in skillselect yesterday. I've already kick start the visa submission in the immi portal. I understand that I am only given 60 days to complete the process including the payment of the visa fee. however, I am worried about my EOI expiry which is set on the 17 of June 2017. could you kindly enlighten me on which expiry should I follow? is it the EOI expiry on 17-June-2017 or the 60 days skillselect invitation validity which is expiring on the 29-July-2017? 

The skillselect invitation also states this"Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, your EOI has been locked" does this mean that my EOI expiry is also frozen until the 60 days grace period has lapsed?

Thank you, your guidance will be much appreciated.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Congratulations on your visa grant and All the best 




Sammani said:


> thanks...
> 
> As i can remember the below docs have been uploaded by my agent.
> 
> ...


----------



## JAHB (May 9, 2017)

mvs3210 said:


> Good afternoon, I've received the NSW nomination email approval as well as the invitation to apply for a visa in skillselect yesterday. I've already kick start the visa submission in the immi portal. I understand that I am only given 60 days to complete the process including the payment of the visa fee. however, I am worried about my EOI expiry which is set on the 17 of June 2017. could you kindly enlighten me on which expiry should I follow? is it the EOI expiry on 17-June-2017 or the 60 days skillselect invitation validity which is expiring on the 29-July-2017?
> 
> The skillselect invitation also states this"Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, your EOI has been locked" does this mean that my EOI expiry is also frozen until the 60 days grace period has lapsed?
> 
> Thank you, your guidance will be much appreciated.


Just work with the 60 days expiry date to lodge your visa application and payment. ..your EOI is going to expire whether you lodge or not after you been invited...


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Abood said:


> I lodged my visa on 21st May 2017. No contact till now.


Is it assigned to CO?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Abood said:


> I lodged my visa on 21st May 2017. No contact till now.


Did you get the co contact?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> Is it assigned to CO?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




Not yet. You? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Abood said:


> Not yet. You?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I lodged on 12th May. Medicals completed by 19th May. Assigned to CO on 22nd may. Didn't hear anything after that.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> Yes. I lodged on 12th May. Medicals completed by 19th May. Assigned to CO on 22nd may. Didn't hear anything after that.
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




What is your occupation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Abood said:


> What is your occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Software Engineer. Yours?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Hello experts in the house. I recently read that you have to validate your PR within one year of medicals or PCC (whichever is earlier), does than mean you usually get the visa grant before this one year elapse or have people been asked to redo medicals/PCC in the past. 
My medicals was done in mid July 2016.
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> Software Engineer. Yours?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




Finance manager 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Abood said:


> Finance manager
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry. You will get. All the best.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

loveforaustralia said:


> I lodged it on 31st Jan and have been waiting since then. Were you contacted by case officer as well?


Did co contact you ?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

FemiK said:


> New member's first post! I just wanted to say hi to everyone here.
> 
> Until last week that I discovered this forum (and Immitracker), waiting for the visa grant was driving me nuts. Thanks to all your post here, I now know that am not the only one on the queue, and gives a little relief ?
> 
> ...


I'm in the sAme boat . Don't worry so much


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

FemiK said:


> Hello experts in the house. I recently read that you have to validate your PR within one year of medicals or PCC (whichever is earlier), does than mean you usually get the visa grant before this one year elapse or have people been asked to redo medicals/PCC in the past.
> My medicals was done in mid July 2016.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Validation of the visa is based on the IED given during the visa grant. For most cases IED will be one year from the PCC or medical whichever is earlier.

Yes people had been asked to redo medicals/PCC in the past. Or some may get with very short IED. It depends on the CO. 

All the best 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

rvd said:


> Validation of the visa is based on the IED given during the visa grant. For most cases IED will be one year from the PCC or medical whichever is earlier.
> 
> Yes people had been asked to redo medicals/PCC in the past. Or some may get with very short IED. It depends on the CO.
> 
> ...


Thank you rvd.
Forgive my ignorance, what's IED please.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

FemiK said:


> Thank you rvd.
> Forgive my ignorance, what's IED please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




IED is initial entry date. This will be given during visa grant. Visa has to be validated before IED otherwise visa becomes invalid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

rvd said:


> IED is initial entry date. This will be given during visa grant. Visa has to be validated before IED otherwise visa becomes invalid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh okay. Thanks bro.
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

FemiK said:


> Oh okay. Thanks bro.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Validation of visa means visiting Australia and clearing the immigration. Hope you are aware of that. Each individual applicant has to be validated by physical visit to Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

rvd said:


> Validation of visa means visiting Australia and clearing the immigration. Hope you are aware of that. Each individual applicant has to be validated by physical visit to Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I am aware of that, and that's actually what am waiting for 😀. I was onshore for awhile and had to travel overseas to finalise the application. So, I'll be traveling, with family, immediately I get the grant letter. 
Thanks for the clarification!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

hi all
co contacted about a month ago but now no reply..does any one know when can a grant be possible?


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

rvd said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant and All the best


red, I guess sammani is still waiting for visa grant as per his last comment. Unless I missed his update and forgot to congratulate him.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> red, I guess sammani is still waiting for visa grant as per his last comment. Unless I missed his update and forgot to congratulate him.


I asked em and yes its awaiting. Looks like everyone is waiting now. :/

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All, Pease comment- I have undergone the Medical today and now waiting for result to be uploaded for me and my wife. PCC is done already for both of us and we have the PCC scanned. Have got all documents in place, ready to front load. Shall I now first wait for medical report to be uploaded to lodge the visa or lodge the visa now since its a weekend and I anticipate the medicals to be uploaded by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Hi All, Pease comment- I have undergone the Medical today and now waiting for result to be uploaded for me and my wife. PCC is done already for both of us and we have the PCC scanned. Have got all documents in place, ready to front load. Shall I now first wait for medical report to be uploaded to lodge the visa or lodge the visa now since its a weekend and I anticipate the medicals to be uploaded by Monday or Tuesday.


Better to lodge the application now and upload all documents, I think. If all's good, medicals get uploaded within a few days.
All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

FemiK said:


> Better to lodge the application now and upload all documents, I think. If all's good, medicals get uploaded within a few days.
> All the best!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Generally we need to lodge the visa, generate HAP Id, show this HAP id in the clinic we're you will do the medicals and they will upload all the documents to your application within a week. 

In your case I understood.. you did the medicals first and planning to lodge the visa? Please let me know whether my understanding is correct? If so.. I am not sure whether you can provide the HAP Id to the clinic after lodging the visa. Ask the clinic people. After lodging you can start all other documents like education, experience letters, PTE score card, form 80 and 1221...so on..

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cyetukuri said:


> Generally we need to lodge the visa, generate HAP Id, show this HAP id in the clinic we're you will do the medicals and they will upload all the documents to your application within a week.
> 
> In your case I understood.. you did the medicals first and planning to lodge the visa? Please let me know whether my understanding is correct? If so.. I am not sure whether you can provide the HAP Id to the clinic after lodging the visa. Ask the clinic people. After lodging you can start all other documents like education, experience letters, PTE score card, form 80 and 1221...so on..
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




You can generate, HAP ID via my health declaration at any time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Generally we need to lodge the visa, generate HAP Id, show this HAP id in the clinic we're you will do the medicals and they will upload all the documents to your application within a week.
> 
> In your case I understood.. you did the medicals first and planning to lodge the visa? Please let me know whether my understanding is correct? If so.. I am not sure whether you can provide the HAP Id to the clinic after lodging the visa. Ask the clinic people. After lodging you can start all other documents like education, experience letters, PTE score card, form 80 and 1221...so on..
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




Yes, as I generated the HAP id before lodging the visa, I had taken appointment such a way that by the time I am ready with all other documents, Clinic will upload my medical results and I will then front load my documents and pay the fees. This is to avoid any followup from CO as I understand the process for Direct grant * Fingers crossed* . Generating HAP Id didn't require TRN no or whatever number is generated after visa lodge and hence I was able to do it preemptively. Now waiting for the medicals as it shows its with clinic. 
Pls comment of there is any misunderstanding here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You can generate, HAP ID via my health declaration at any time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks, I did the same as in my city, Medicals require at least a weeks advance appointment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Yes, as I generated the HAP id before lodging the visa, I had taken appointment such a way that by the time I am ready with all other documents, Clinic will upload my medical results and I will then front load my documents and pay the fees. This is to avoid any followup from CO as I understand the process for Direct grant * Fingers crossed* . Generating HAP Id didn't require TRN no or whatever number is generated after visa lodge and hence I was able to do it preemptively. Now waiting for the medicals as it shows its with clinic.
> Pls comment of there is any misunderstanding here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes this is correct. I did similar thing, I generated my HAP id and did medicals for myself and family long before lodging the application.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

FemiK said:


> Yes this is correct. I did similar thing, I generated my HAP id and did medicals for myself and family long before lodging the application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Status just changed right now:


Health clearance provided – no action required
(Hap Id)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.


Is this finalised, Am I good to lodge the visa now? *feeling excited*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Status just changed right now:
> 
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> ...


Yes you are 👍😊
Good luck!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

FemiK said:


> Yes you are 👍😊
> Good luck!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oh! Great. All the best. I was not aware that we can generate HAP ids before lodging the visa. 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NZK (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi all,
I am new to expat. Writing for the first time. 

I have got all my documents ready and going for medical this week along with my husband. Applied for visa 190
Just had few queries as i am into this process through consultancy and not yet clear with few things. 
1. Do we have any number to track our process before the grant? 
2. How much time does it takes for grant after submitting everything? 
3. Can anyone review me about Rele clinic in mumbai? 
4. Should i get my medicals done from Rele or lilavati, any suggestions?


----------



## NZK (Jan 20, 2017)

I have not added my husband's name to my passport and planning to do the same after grant. 
Will there be any problem if i later add his name?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2017)

do ietls again. you need to get more points and doing IELTS is only option.


Dreamer12 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I logged EOI. I expected 60 points but i got only 55.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NZK said:


> I have not added my husband's name to my passport and planning to do the same after grant.
> Will there be any problem if i later add his name?


It will not create any problems 

Cheers


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

NZK said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to expat. Writing for the first time.
> 
> I have got all my documents ready and going for medical this week along with my husband. Applied for visa 190
> ...


Do from Lilavati, they are very organised. Book appointment on phone on provided numbers on dibp website.
Carry original passport and Reach Floor 2 by 8 am, visa section and show both of your HAP Id.
They will ask you to fill up a form and ask you to undergo prescribed tests and consultations wherever required. Payment is acceptable by card and is taken just before you go to X-ray section down at ground floor. Result is quick and panel doctor is very prompt and helpful. I got my result uploaded within 24 hours.


----------



## NZK (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok.. Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NZK said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to expat. Writing for the first time.
> 
> I have got all my documents ready and going for medical this week along with my husband. Applied for visa 190
> ...



Your question 3/4 have already been answered

1. You can check the progress of your application through the IMMIaccount you will Create for submitting your application 

2. 75% application are completed within 4 months as per DIBP website and most members get it also in that period but some members here have been waiting upto an year also for no apparent reason

Cheers


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dear All, All prospective immigrants, I need an expert advice here on visa payment options. I am ready to lodge 190 Visa but stuck with mode of payment. I started filling the form on SkillSelect last night and after submit it took me to payment page. I was using my International HDFC Debit card which didn't go through. My application is safe at "Ready to submit" status. 

1. Can someone share from India, how they made the payment for visa fee?
2. which bank is quick enough to issue a forex card. How easy or tough is it to get it? 
3. What documentation is required to get forex card? Do they require a travel logistic info to issue a card i.e, tickets etc?

Share your experience here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NZK (Jan 20, 2017)

Credit card is the only option i guess to make the payment. 
Nit sure about forex card. 
They ask visa and ticket to issue forex card.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam2017 said:


> Dear All, All prospective immigrants, I need an expert advice here on visa payment options. I am ready to lodge 190 Visa but stuck with mode of payment. I started filling the form on SkillSelect last night and after submit it took me to payment page. I was using my International HDFC Debit card which didn't go through. My application is safe at "Ready to submit" status.
> 
> 1. Can someone share from India, how they made the payment for visa fee?
> 2. which bank is quick enough to issue a forex card. How easy or tough is it to get it?
> ...


Have you tried Axis Bank

https://www.axisbank.com/retail/forex/travel-forex-card

Ask for the details of the single currency card, as iT allows you to make foreign purchases

No harm in trying 

Cheers


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone please help.

While applying for Visa for NSW I have below query. I need to attach the documents in Immi account and there's requirement of "Character, Evidence of" and it description says:

In order for your visa or citizenship application to be processed, you need to provide evidence of your 'good character'. Good character covers the 'enduring moral qualities of a person' and whether they are likely to uphold and obey the Australian laws while in Australia, and other commitments they may make through the Australian Citizenship Pledge.

All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:

you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and

the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and

the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or

you are requested to do so by the department.


My concern is that, i have read in DIBP website that we need to submit the police clearance certificate if we had stayed in a country for more than 12 months.

Above point seems to be conflicting. Can someone please guide, as it would be quite difficult for me to get the PCC for other countries where i had stayed for shorter duration (6m/9months).

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help.
> 
> ...


I am confused as to what you are applying for to NSW 

You are applying for sponsorship for PR ?

Cheers


----------



## rsharma17 (May 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am confused as to what you are applying for to NSW
> 
> You are applying for sponsorship for PR ?
> 
> Cheers


I have already got an invite from NSW and the nomination is approved. Now I'm applying for 190 VISA through Immi DIBP and submitting the documents.


----------



## Ravi2355 (Feb 1, 2017)

NZK said:


> Credit card is the only option i guess to make the payment.
> Nit sure about forex card.
> They ask visa and ticket to issue forex card.


payment can be made using forex card...i got forex card from icici by submitting state nomination letter and copy of passport. Its a matter of 1 day fir them ti issue the card post which you can make the payment using it.


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ravi2355 said:


> payment can be made using forex card...i got forex card from icici by submitting state nomination letter and copy of passport. Its a matter of 1 day fir them ti issue the card post which you can make the payment using it.




Thanks Ravi2355, What are their charges? What is name of the card I should ask for? Is it a Master or Visa card? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NZK (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for that reply.. I wasn't aware about it.


----------



## greychocobo (May 30, 2017)

rsharma17 said:


> I have already got an invite from NSW and the nomination is approved. Now I'm applying for 190 VISA through Immi DIBP and submitting the documents.


Hey man, no shouldn't be 6 months. Should be as stated 12 months and above.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help.
> 
> ...


You need to provide PCC Only for those countries where you have stayed for more then 12 months in total in the last 10 years.

In case CO needs the PCC for any country where you have stayed for a period less then 12 months, he will ask for it specifically

Normally they don't

Cheers


----------



## greychocobo (May 30, 2017)

hi all, not sure if this has been asked before. so i am currently in the progress of getting my PR, just fulfilling some documents asked by CO. Just wondering, after my PR grant, if i get married what are the chances of my spouse to get the PR as well? And what type of visa do i need to apply for her? Spouse visa? it seems that the fees for spouse visa is around 6k aud. any idea why is it so expensive?


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I am following your responses and i respect your support at this forum. 

Could you please throw some light on my concern below. Much appreciated your inputs in advance!

I am onshore applicant and below are my application details. 

From few threads, i understand grants for 26311 are exhausted and need to wait till July for new cycle. But, from few threads in same forum, i could see people receiving grants as on June1st for 263111.

From my immitraclker, i could see my status as "Received" since 09/04/2017 and no updates yet.

I am wondering, what is going on with my application and when shall i expect grant ?

Job Code : 263111
Age : 25
PTE : 0
Experience : 15
Education : 15
EOI : 26/03/2017
SA SS invitation received : 4/4/2017
Visa Lodged : 09/04/2017 (55 + 5)
Front loaded all documents by : 20/04/2017
Co Contact : N/A
Grant : N/A


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

sam2017 said:


> Thanks Ravi2355, What are their charges? What is name of the card I should ask for? Is it a Master or Visa card?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont remember the charges exactly (its a very confusing calculations) but it will cost you around 750 ( for 6300AUD) odd Rs extra for the card and Srv charges+conversion etc...


----------



## hereislavanya (Oct 10, 2016)

*190 NSW for Software Developer*

Hey guys,
I have 60 + 5(NSW if at all I get) points. Software Developer.
Any chance of getting NSW sponsorship this year?I did EOI on November 2016.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I think many 60+5 are waiting from May 2016.  

Have a eye on VIC and apply as soon as they are open for nomination in July.



hereislavanya said:


> Hey guys,
> I have 60 + 5(NSW if at all I get) points. Software Developer.
> Any chance of getting NSW sponsorship this year?I did EOI on November 2016.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hereislavanya said:


> Hey guys,
> I have 60 + 5(NSW if at all I get) points. Software Developer.
> Any chance of getting NSW sponsorship this year?I did EOI on November 2016.


You have no option but to wait for SS
With 60 points the probability of 189 invite in 261313 is practically nil

Submit your application for sponsorship directly to VIC website also , once they open in July, if you are open to living in VIC

Cheers


----------



## NZK (Jan 20, 2017)

For 190 visa my husband got 65 points in pte.
And we got the invitation in 15 days from NSW  And then the acceptance in next 15 days.  Alhamdulillah


----------



## OzzieOzzie (Sep 23, 2014)

newbienz said:


> The advantage in applying for 190 is that you get additional 5 points and may get an invite faster then 189
> 
> The disadvantage is that you are committed to live and work in that state only for 2 years after grant of PR
> 
> Cheers


But i suppose a single applicant cannot file multiple EOIs - i could do it either for 190 or 189. Also aren't the timeframes for receiving the 190 invite longer than 189 since the state has to first approve any vacancies ? 
I ask this since my age points will reduce by 5 if the invite is not received by Sep 2017

I am ok with the 2 years clause. 
Does the application has to be for a specific state - like NSW or can it be open to all and choose any state that has the requirement and can provide the sponsorship ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I am following your responses and i respect your support at this forum.
> 
> ...


MyImmiTracker needs to be updated by you  

However, some cases are being granted as my understanding there is somesort of queue - so some pre-finzalized applications have been allocated to a quota, while others have not, therefore some get delay mail (by the way delay mails do not depend on anzsco codes) and some don't. 

Good luck


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Hi experts,
Job code - software engineer
Points 70 for 189
75 for 190
I have got NSW invite today and have to lodge visa.
I know that 189 invites will open in July..
Want to wait for 189.
Please let me know how to go about this ?
Shall I wait till July to lodge visa for 190?
Or atleast I shall go atleast for medical and PCC ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> Hi experts,
> Job code - software engineer
> Points 70 for 189
> 75 for 190
> ...


With 70 points you are more or less certain of getting an invite under 189 itself by August if not in July

So no sense in applying through NSW 

You can safely get your PCC and medicals done now as they are valid for 1 year

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himanisingla said:


> Hi experts,
> Job code - software engineer
> Points 70 for 189
> 75 for 190
> ...


I would go with SC190.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,

Do any one have any Resume template for NSW 190 . Thanks,


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> I am following your responses and i respect your support at this forum.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately 'received' or 'in progress ' doesn't mean it's being reviewed by Dibp. Reference to my time line , after I uploaded the docs which co requested for. The system change the status to 'in progress ' thus I believe it's a system control . Perhaps you or we are being put back in the queue but the actual review requires a staff to attend to it.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help.
> 
> ...


It's not that conflicting. The first 3 conditions is an 'and' condition, if you meet all 3, you will need to produce a pcc of that country


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

*Medical application*



sam2017 said:


> Thanks, I did the same as in my city, Medicals require at least a weeks advance appointment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am the primary applicant and have 2 dependents.Do we need to have separate medical applications created for each member in the application?

Thanks


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

I submitted roles and responsibilites again which I submitted during skillselect


----------



## sydd (Jun 5, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> Hi experts,
> Job code - software engineer
> Points 70 for 189
> 75 for 190
> ...


When did you lodge your EOI?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

I finally submitted my EOI for NSW (Stream 2) today i.e. 6th June, 2017.. Need all ur good wishes.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> I finally submitted my EOI for NSW (Stream 2) today i.e. 6th June, 2017.. Need all ur good wishes.. *fingers crossed*




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

aafs88 said:


> I finally submitted my EOI for NSW (Stream 2) today i.e. 6th June, 2017.. Need all ur good wishes.. *fingers crossed*




All the Best!


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

asadkhalid said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, Asad

Regards,
Aafreen


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

shets said:


> All the Best!


Thanks Shets!

Regards,
Aafreen


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

What are medical test for 5 month baby and is there eye test for adult?


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

*NSW next invites*

Hey Friends,

Please look at the below graph. It shows some potion of people who have 60 points have got invited.

Does this means, for 2017-2018 program, from 1st of July, can we expect a lot of invitations for 189 and 190 visa? im confused looking at these statistics 

https://www.y-axis.com/wp-content/u...und-results-10-5-2017-occupation-ceilings.pdf


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

veen said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> Please look at the below graph. It shows some potion of people who have 60 points have got invited.
> 
> ...


this are all anzscos comibned, and also, no pro-rata included.


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts,
> ...


Any specific reason to go with 190 NSW..
Are there any chances for me to get invited in July with 70 points software engineer for 189?


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

himanisingla said:


> Any specific reason to go with 190 NSW..
> Are there any chances for me to get invited in July with 70 points software engineer for 189?


Yes, You have a bright chance to get an invite in July. I would also go for 190, because it is not much different. You need to stay in the state for 2 years. That's it. 

If you can't get a job in NSW, then possibilites are very less to get a job in another state.

Moreover, you never know when the PR rule gets changed. It may or may not change. After all, we are living in a crazy world


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi experts,
Regarding the PCC for previously visited countries, I spend 299 days visiting China around 11 times (each time average 30 days staying). In that case, do I have to submit PCC of China?

The requirement for PCC says following;
Police Certificates

Everyone who applies for a visa must satisfy the character requirements of the Migration Act 1958 before a visa can be granted. As part of your visa application, you must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character requirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive.


I don't think I have to submit the PCC of China for that in my case. What do you think about it, everyone?

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ju9863 said:


> Hi experts,
> Regarding the PCC for previously visited countries, I spend 299 days visiting China around 11 times (each time average 30 days staying). In that case, do I have to submit PCC of China?
> 
> The requirement for PCC says following;
> ...




Based on your calculations - no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Based on your calculations - no.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for replying.
Based on my calculation, you think I dont have to submit it right?
Do you have any idea of how it would work in real?
I am so worried about that because it is too tough to get the PCC of China without being there in person.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


Congrats friend...


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


O WOW finally a good news from someone!!!! MANY MANY congrats mate. Can you please share your timelines? Goodluck. arty:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ju9863 said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Based on my calculation, you think I dont have to submit it right?
> 
> ...




I am always being over cautious, so if i were in your shoes, i would get a pcc.

But based on the days count you have provided, from requirements POV you don't need one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

A-K said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.
> ...


Thanks. Here's? my timeline:

ANZSCO Code: 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
EA MSA (Fast Track): 7 Dec 2016
PTE-A: L 89, R 90, S 83, W 90 : 12 Jan 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points for 189 and NSW 70 points : 12 Jan 2017 
Invitation Received: 17 Feb 2017 (NSW 190)
Docs submitted NSW: 20 Feb 2017
NSW approval: 15 March 2017
VISA Lodged: 26 April 2017
VISA Grant: 6 June 2017


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> A-K said:
> 
> 
> > sharat47 said:
> ...


Guys one of you has created an immitracker case on behalf of my name so I would request you to delete it since I already have my own case and have updated it. Only then I will be able to answer to those who ask me questions, etc. on immitracker. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Guys one of you has created an immitracker case on behalf of my name so I would request you to delete it since I already have my own case and have updated it. Only then I will be able to answer to those who ask me questions, etc. on immitracker. Thanks.


Is it possible that 2 members have the same name and he is separate from you ?
If not, then I think it is very unethical of the member who has done it.

I think there should be second level checks in the tracker so that unauthorised people cannot upload the data as has been done in your case

You should email the creator of the immitracker and inform him directly 

Cheers


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Thanks. Here's? my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
> EA MSA (Fast Track): 7 Dec 2016
> ...


Congrats dude! I lodged on 22 April 2017 and still waiting .... Lucky you! Good luck for the journey that lies ahead now


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


Congrats bro, all the best. 
That was quick.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.
> ...


Thanks bro. Wait for your turn it shouldn't be long.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Here's? my timeline:
> ...


Thanks. Did you have a CO contact? If yes, that's probably why its not come yet.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


Congrats!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Thanks. Here's? my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
> EA MSA (Fast Track): 7 Dec 2016
> ...




WOW!! So happy for you..Congratulations!!


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if DIBP do verification on qualifications too like checking with universities etc..? i have a feeling that people waiting for so long are having delay with their verifications..like employer/HR does not respond timely..noticed that people with emloyment verification completed gets a speedy grant..even if thats the case DIBP does nt copy us (my understanding)..which is a bummer..

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093 (Jun 3, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I'm in the sAme boat . Don't worry so much


hey your nick seem familiar, from hardwarezone yeah?


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093 (Jun 3, 2017)

mattjason said:


> Does anyone know if DIBP do verification on qualifications too like checking with universities etc..? i have a feeling that people waiting for so long are having delay with their verifications..like employer/HR does not respond timely..noticed that people with emloyment verification completed gets a speedy grant..even if thats the case DIBP does nt copy us (my understanding)..which is a bummer..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


Most of the time is due to employment. they need alot of time to verify your employment whether is valid etc


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093 (Jun 3, 2017)

Guys check out this video on the visa subclass 189. Even though this is 190 subclass thread, this information is quite useful. It will bring you through from start to end of the process for visa subclass 189 190 in general.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


Congratulations bro!
All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NZK (Jan 20, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

Are there any experts here who can help me with this query?

I have got invite to lodge 190 visa application, which is valid till 5th August. If I am not able to lodge the visa before 1st July and if any rules change (for example, my occupation code removed for 190 or some other rule that can have adverse impact), would those rules have an impact on my application as well?

I want to get PCC and Medicals done before lodging the application. I am not getting appointments for next 12 days and I am concerned what if the results are not updated before I lodge visa application. 'My Health Declarations' guidelines say 'You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application'.
So I do not want to lodge visa until the results are uploaded.

Any guidance?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Thanks. Did you have a CO contact? If yes, that's probably why its not come yet.


Yeah but they only needed some more proof of employment I gave it to them same day and they called my employer the very next day! I wonder what all is pending now. Anyways all we can do it wait


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Yeah but they only needed some more proof of employment I gave it to them same day and they called my employer the very next day! I wonder what all is pending now. Anyways all we can do it wait


Did they email ur employer before all this? And what extra proofs have you given?

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

I am just wondering why they people verify in depth after vetasses positive assessment???

Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> I am just wondering why they people verify in depth after vetasses positive assessment???
> 
> Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


They do not question on what basis you were qualified by the assessing authority

They only verify if the documents you have submitted for getting the assessment are genuine or not


Cheers


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

A-K said:


> Did they email ur employer before all this? And what extra proofs have you given?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


No email was sent. A direct call from the Australian embassy (I'm assuming they were the embassy in Dubai and not DIBP). I just provided a "proof of employment letter" from my HR.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> Thanks. Here's? my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
> EA MSA (Fast Track): 7 Dec 2016
> ...


Hi mate,
Congratulations, i lodged on 18 April hoping the grant in few days, fingers crossed .


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any experts here who can help me with this query?
> 
> ...


Same situation..please answer


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Can we do medical checkup before invite to avoid this.



himanisingla said:


> Same situation..please answer


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Can we do medical checkup before invite to avoid this.




Yes you can. All you need to do is go to immiaccount, generate a HAP ID on My Health Declaration and book an appointment. Its good to be ready with Healthcheck result when you get invite and need to upload the documents.Medical checkup results are valid for 12 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello everybody... I submitted a EOI 190, choosing 'any' for the preferred state. will there be no acknowledgement or email from skill select after a successful submission of EOI ??


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hello everybody... I submitted a EOI 190, choosing 'any' for the preferred state. will there be no acknowledgement or email from skill select after a successful submission of EOI ??


Check the status in EOI. It should be "Submitted"


----------



## shriram.gopalakrishnan (Nov 27, 2016)

ok.. in the correspondence tab, under the title is reads 'Your EOI has been Submitted'.. i think that should be fine!!

got a couple more questions plzz 

1. am planning to go for PTE 2nd time to improve my score. If i get a better score, should i update the same EOI that i submitted? does updating the EOI change the Date of effect?

2. I read somewhere in this thread that we can create a immi account even before we get an invite, so that we can initiate Medicals and PCC well in advance. Is that correct? i was thinking HAP ID gets generated automatically only after we lodge the Visa and CO asks for PCC and meds. Please explain


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> ok.. in the correspondence tab, under the title is reads 'Your EOI has been Submitted'.. i think that should be fine!!
> 
> got a couple more questions plzz
> 
> ...


1. If the better score does not lead to change in points, then the date of effect will not change. However, if it changes your overall points in the EOI, then the DOE will be reset to that date.

2. You don't need anything from the department to initiate a PCC. You can do it on your own whenever you like.
What is the tearing hurry with anyone to get the medicals done so much in advance, I fail to understand unless there is a big waiting list for the medical test appointments in your country 

If you are able to get an appointment within a week of you deciding to get a test done, you should wait for the invite . Another 4 days for the results to be uploaded and so well before the CO gets to even look at your file, the medical results would have been uploaded 

Cheers


----------



## OzzieOzzie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi - can one apply for 190 and 189 EOI concurrently and wait for either of the 2 invites to appear ?


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

OzzieOzzie said:


> Hi - can one apply for 190 and 189 EOI concurrently and wait for either of the 2 invites to appear ?




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OzzieOzzie said:


> Hi - can one apply for 190 and 189 EOI concurrently and wait for either of the 2 invites to appear ?




Yes, you can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OzzieOzzie (Sep 23, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - Yes applied for the EOI - understood that it shows both options. 
I selected any for the state - does the applicant need to do any ground work before the EOI is selected for the state sponorship


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OzzieOzzie said:


> Thanks - Yes applied for the EOI - understood that it shows both options.
> I selected any for the state - does the applicant need to do any ground work before the EOI is selected for the state sponorship


VIC (If you apply directly to their website ) and NSW i know require you to submit a detailed CV along with other documentations.

You may start preparing that. 

Most of the other documents required would already be available with you as you have completed your skills assessment and English test

No idea about other states

Cheers


----------



## oldschool (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi friends ,

I have got a positive vetassess for Marketing Specialist last week. 

Checked all state websites and it seems no one is sponsoring Marketing specialist right now. My Points are 60 including SS.

My query is, even if it is closed in all states right now, Can I apply through Skillselect so that my application comes in queue or should I wait till the time it opens again.

Thanks


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi,

Seems they have forgotten about visa grants! 
as per immitracker no grants on 189 and 190 after 06.06.2017
Does it say us to wait till July ???

tx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many people are getting delay mails these days.

We will see flood if grants on the 1st of July


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Many people are getting delay mails these days.
> 
> We will see flood if grants on the 1st of July
> 
> ...


Does receiving delay mail means certain grant in july?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Does receiving delay mail means certain grant in july?


It means nothing.

Its just a courtesy mail sent to all applicants

Don't read too much into it

You may be disappointed

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hasansins said:


> Does receiving delay mail means certain grant in july?


no  

but many will get it... based on the previous years trend.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> no
> 
> but many will get it... based on the previous years trend.


agree


----------



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Many people are getting delay mails these days.
> 
> We will see flood if grants on the 1st of July
> 
> ...




Which lodgement date do they belong those who received delay mails? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello,

What is the waiting time of 190 VISA with 60 + 5 points for 261313. I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points. How long it will take to get an invitation. Has anybody with the same score got an invite recently ?

Regards,
Bhavesha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the waiting time of 190 VISA with 60 + 5 points for 261313. I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points. How long it will take to get an invitation. Has anybody with the same score got an invite recently ?
> 
> ...




Sc190 is state nominated / sponsored. I am not aware of any state which invites with such anzsco and score right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the waiting time of 190 VISA with 60 + 5 points for 261313. I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points. How long it will take to get an invitation. Has anybody with the same score got an invite recently ?
> 
> ...


Have you already got the state nomination or hoping to get one ?

Cheers


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Bhavesha85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


I submitted with same job code and 65 points for NSW in Oct 2016 ...no invite till may...I had to increase my points


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok. Looks like I too would have to increase the points in that case. Atleast now have you got an invitation ?
I am waiting for invitation.

Regards,


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.

Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation. 
No work experience points claimed. No AHC call.
Not sure if HR verification happened for self and partner.

Just wanted to update that though it's June, DIBP is still active and will issue a grant if the decision is ready and the quota has not reached.

My long journey is in the below timeline.

Regards
Vinni Diva



Feb-2015: Scored IELTS Band 8 overall (7+ in all 4 bands)
June-2015: ACS assessment positive for occupation 261112 (ICT system analyst). 2 years deducted for non-OZ education leaving with nothing to claim. 0 points for work experience.
19-Jun-2015: 189 EOI submitted with 60 points claimed
Long wait and no invite for 189.
20-Apr-2016: 190 NSW EOI submitted with 65 points claimed
15-Apr-2016: Got invited to apply for NSW nomination. (think this was the last batch of 190 invitations sent by NSW for the year 2015-2016)
23-May-2016: Nomination application approved and NSW sent ITA in Skillselect EOI
11-Jun-2016: Lodged subclass 190 visa application and made fees payment.
30-Jun-2016: Performed health examinations for self, spouse and daughter; and clinic submitted results to DIBP. Some countries PCC front loaded.
13-Jul-2016: First CO contact from Adelaide asking for missing PCC for self and spouse; and form 815 Health undertaking for spouse. His X-ray must have had a scar from his TB which was cured 12 yr back
22-Jul-2016: All documents requested from the first CO contact were uploaded to immiaccount and "Information Provided" button clicked
Long long long wait.
Since my spouse was asked to sign health undertaking, his health clearance would be valid for 6 months only. As such i sent couple of reminder emails to GSM.allocated back in December 2016 requesting if my application could be revisited before my spouse's health clearance expires. I did not receive any response though. His medicals validity expired in December 2016
02-Mar-2017: Second CO contact asking to repeat health examinations for my spouse.
12-Mar-2017: The medical tests were repeated and clinic submitted my spouse's health exam results to DIBP and "Information Provided" button clicked
23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback submitted asking for explanation why my application taking so long
23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback resonse was: "I acknowledge your frustration at having to undergo medical examinations for a second time; however it is the policy of the visa processing area to ensure applications are maintained at the decision-ready stage"
So i am wondering that between December 2016(Spouse medical expiry) and March 2017 (2nd CO contact), the application was not Decision-ready stage. So why no CO contacted to repeat medicals in Jan 2017. Why March 2017? 2 months time simply lost

19-May-2017: This time around medicals for myself and PCC for all pplicants were due to expire their 1 year validity.
I sent another reminder email to GSM.allocated requesting if my application could be revisited, concerned that if they expire i might be asked to repeat.
13-Jun-2017: Response received to 19 May's email that "At this stage, it is unlikely that new health or character checks will be required. Please do not obtain new police clearance certificates, or undergo further health assessments, unless you are requested to do so"
After I had given up the hope for June grant thinking that this is just a diplomatic response as the 2016-2017 quota might have reached.
But just couple of hours after their response email, we received the grant.


Total days to Grant since lodge: 368


Between the first two CO contacts, I have made quite a few calls to the now defunct helpline number +61731367000, and the new helpline number +61 131881, but i got a standard response that an officer will contact if more info is required.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> ...


Congrats and great news. Finally it all paid off. But only you know the struggle and agony. Goodluck.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> ...


A very long wait finally ended.
Many many congratulations.


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

*Waiting period*

Does anyone have idea that how many days are to wait for 190 VIC SS
grant!!!!


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks. 



nishish said:


> A very long wait finally ended.
> Many many congratulations.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ShoAmar said:


> Does anyone have idea that how many days are to wait for 190 VIC SS
> grant!!!!


It depends on which code you are applying for and what's your points table

Cheers


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

I have applied for 261312 - developer programmer and my point is 60...how long it will take to issue grant for me..

I'm in melbourne now..so little bit worried how long it take it will take..

One of my friend applied for Software engineer, he is waiting for 3 months but nt yet received his grant..


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Processing time for 190 visa is 13 months for 90% of the cases. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Abood said:


> Processing time for 190 visa is 13 months for 90% of the cases.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


Yeah I saw. It is unbelievable! From 7 to 13 months WOW


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> > Processing time for 190 visa is 13 months for 90% of the cases.
> ...


13 months for grant after invite or for full process from eoi?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

himanisingla said:


> 13 months for grant after invite or for full process from eoi?




I think from visa lodgment day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

himanisingla said:


> 13 months for grant after invite or for full process from eoi?


13 months from visa application date


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> ...


Wow... such a long journey.
Many congratulations and good luck.
You just taught me a new level of patience 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> 13 months from visa application date


Hi, I have a question. I have submitted an EOI and am awaiting for 190 applications to open. I have 80 points with SS for ANZSCO code 135112 (ICT PM). My question is - I would lose 10 points due to age in November. If i receive an invite before then, am I safe or could lesser points impact me even during the visa processing? In other words, once i lodge a visa application with 80 points, is there a risk that post november my wait time could increase due to points decrease?


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

seen quite a few grants pouring in. Mostly of old cases in line. Unusual in June but makes me happy. Hope we all get through.


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I gave PTE 2nd attempt yesterday and got result today...

L/R/S/W --> 79/82/75/77
G/OF/P/S/V/WD --> 68/74/65/48/88/65

I am targetting 79+ to fetch 20 points but it seems i am not able to crack it. However i currently have 50 points and taking this result i will get 10 points for 65+ so in total 60 points....

Can someone let me know what are my chances for 189 invite with 60 points and 190 (Victoria) with 65 points....

I am planning to submit 189 EOI today itself with 60 points and later update it when i get 79+ in PTE so that my points for 189 will be 70...

I really dont want to waste time by giving PTE again and again so i was thinking if i get 190 invite sooner with 65 points then i will not bother with PTE...

please advice...


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

madhu_s1 said:


> Hi, I have a question. I have submitted an EOI and am awaiting for 190 applications to open. I have 80 points with SS for ANZSCO code 135112 (ICT PM). My question is - I would lose 10 points due to age in November. If i receive an invite before then, am I safe or could lesser points impact me even during the visa processing? In other words, once i lodge a visa application with 80 points, is there a risk that post november my wait time could increase due to points decrease?


Your points will get locked after you get the invite. Deduction in points will not affect your visa processing.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

madhu_s1 said:


> Hi, I have a question. I have submitted an EOI and am awaiting for 190 applications to open. I have 80 points with SS for ANZSCO code 135112 (ICT PM). My question is - I would lose 10 points due to age in November. If i receive an invite before then, am I safe or could lesser points impact me even during the visa processing? In other words, once i lodge a visa application with 80 points, is there a risk that post november my wait time could increase due to points decrease?


your points & eoi will freeze once you receive an invite, no points drop will happen after that even if you cross the age thing

no effect on visa processing


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> your points & eoi will freeze once you receive an invite, no points drop will happen after that even if you cross the age thing
> 
> no effect on visa processing


Thank you very much sultan_azam for clarifying this..


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to grant the 190 visa after giving medical and uploading complete documents as per requirement of visa officer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to grant the 190 visa after giving medical and uploading complete documents as per requirement of visa officer?


Technically the current delay is 7-13 months starting from the date you have last uploaded the documents 

Cheers


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Technically the current delay is 7-13 months starting from the date you have last uploaded the documents
> 
> Cheers


And what if someone loses points of age during this period?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

navinchhabra said:


> And what if someone loses points of age during this period?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


The role of points stops once you get the invite
You have to prove that the points you claimed were valid on the day you got the invite only
The clock for points for age stops on the invitation day

Cheers


----------



## junaa (Jun 13, 2017)

I uploaded my visa application in may-17 , can i apply for tourist visa subclass 600 meanwhile ?
tanks a lot in advance


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The role of points stops once you get the invite
> You have to prove that the points you claimed were valid on the day you got the invite only
> The clock for points for age stops on the invitation day
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the clarification, really helpful

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRAKASH1978 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello everyone. ..I have submitted my visa application on 31st May. Sponsored by South Australia. Received the medical request on 7th May. Already submitted all the documents for self and family. How long it will take to grant the visa? Based on the DIBP website it's 7 to 13 months.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PRAKASH1978 said:


> Hello everyone. ..I have submitted my visa application on 31st May. Sponsored by South Australia. Received the medical request on 7th May. Already submitted all the documents for self and family. How long it will take to grant the visa? Based on the DIBP website it's 7 to 13 months.....


Do you think the members here would know better then the DIBP Themselves ?

The data has not been put out in the public domain just for the fun of it.
Its revised every month and if there is any change, it will be reflected on that website

Any body including me, if giving any date other then that is just cheering you up

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Omair77 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to grant the 190 visa after giving medical and uploading complete documents as per requirement of visa officer?




Average is 85 days.

About 70% cleared in 3 months* (normally) 
*due to quota running out it slowed down now. 

By submitting complete application - you can increase chances of quick grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

*Question*

I have lodged my visa on May. Can I complete my Medical and PCC requirements by August as I cannot complete the required documents before August?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I have lodged my visa on May. Can I complete my Medical and PCC requirements by August as I cannot complete the required documents before August?


If you dont submit the PCC and the medicals, the CO will contact you and ask you to submit the same within 28 days

At that time you will have to give him a reason satisfactory to him on why it cant be completed in that period to grant you an extension

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I have lodged my visa on May. Can I complete my Medical and PCC requirements by August as I cannot complete the required documents before August?




You have to complete with 28 days if request. You can ask for an extension if you have valid reasons and CO accepts these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Average is 85 days.
> 
> About 70% cleared in 3 months* (normally)
> *due to quota running out it slowed down now.
> ...


I have submitted complete application and my medical has no further action required. I have uploaded the documents on 27th MAY 2017.

I have paid my visa fee on 28th APRIL 2017 and visa was assigned after one week of that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Omair77 said:


> I have submitted complete application and my medical has no further action required. I have uploaded the documents on 27th MAY 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> I have paid my visa fee on 28th APRIL 2017 and visa was assigned after one week of that.




Your timelines are perfectly fine now, all goes well you will get grant within average wait 

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Your timelines are perfectly fine now, all goes well you will get grant within average wait
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Thank you buddy!


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You have to complete with 28 days if request. You can ask for an extension if you have valid reasons and CO accepts these.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We just had a baby that is the reason for the delay.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I have lodged my visa on May. Can I complete my Medical and PCC requirements by August as I cannot complete the required documents before August?


I deally you must complete PCC and medicals soon after lodging the visa. What is stopping you in completing medicals and PCC?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> We just had a baby that is the reason for the delay.


Then you can get an extension without any problem.
You will have to get a certificate from your doctor that medical tests are not advised in this period and submit then to the CO

In the meantime you can complete your and other applicants if any medical tests so that you know they are clear

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> We just had a baby that is the reason for the delay.




It should not stop you from undergoing medical- unless to some (not sure on what) conditions.

Congrats with birth of a baby! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Then you can get an extension without any problem.
> You will have to get a certificate from your doctor that medical tests are not advised in this period and submit then to the CO
> 
> In the meantime you can complete your and other applicants if any medical tests so that you know they are clear
> ...




You are again advising on things you dont know for sure. 

In my 3+ years reading i never seen anyone postponing medicals after birth. During pregnancy- yes, but not after. 

We shall see what CO will say. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You are again advising on things you dont know for sure.
> 
> In my 3+ years reading i never seen anyone postponing medicals after birth. During pregnancy- yes, but not after.
> 
> ...


You have not read clearly what i Wrote
He would have to get a Doctor to certifty that tests are not advised.

Once the Doctor has advised tests are not recommended I dont think DIBP will insist it be done

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You have not read clearly what i Wrote
> He would have to get a Doctor to certifty that tests are not advised.
> 
> Once the Doctor has advised tests are not recommended I dont think DIBP will insist it be done
> ...


I see, yes sure! Thats totally works! If doctor confirms - that, then it should in theory be accepted.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It should not stop you from undergoing medical- unless to some (not sure on what) conditions.
> 
> Congrats with birth of a baby!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I dont think medicals would be issue. Main reason for delay is that the medicals are cheaper in Pakistan (going there on august for holiday) than the UAE. Plus the PCC takes time. But I'm thinking to do everything ASAP now before any trouble.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Thank you so much. I dont think medicals would be issue. Main reason for delay is that the medicals are cheaper in Pakistan (going there on august for holiday) than the UAE. Plus the PCC takes time. But I'm thinking to do everything ASAP now before any trouble.


In my view - thats the best way, as you should in all ways avoid CO contact, as CO contacts will generally delay the process in my view.


----------



## bravo5126 (Jul 6, 2016)

Software Engineer Code : 261313
I have applied for 489 relative Sponsored Visa having experience 8.5 years on Sept 2016.Now,
Is there any chance to get this temporary visa?
I hope July and August queue will be restored?
PTE score : 58 each and overall 60.
Skill assessment 55 points + 10 points relative.
= 65

When JULY queue will be restored?? any idea??

please give me suggestion...and possibility of invitation.


----------



## bravo5126 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Give me suggestion*



andreyx108b said:


> In my view - thats the best way, as you should in all ways avoid CO contact, as CO contacts will generally delay the process in my view.



Software Engineer Code : 261313
I have applied for 489 relative Sponsored Visa having experience 8.5 years on Sept 2016.Now,
Is there any chance to get this temporary visa?
I hope July and August queue will be restored?
PTE score : 58 each and overall 60.
Skill assessment 55 points + 10 points relative.
= 65

When JULY queue will be restored?? any idea??

please give me suggestion...and possibility of invitation.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

*Important program changes and planned system outage notice
*
Important program changes and planned system outage notice

_Note: Any Skilled Migration application that has not been submitted before 3pm (ACST) on Thursday 29 June will be deleted from the system and will not be able to be accessed again.
_
4th July the lists will reopen. Important information for those who are still thinking for a date to lodge application.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

bravo5126 said:


> Software Engineer Code : 261313
> I have applied for 489 relative Sponsored Visa having experience 8.5 years on Sept 2016.Now,
> Is there any chance to get this temporary visa?
> I hope July and August queue will be restored?
> ...


July 4. 
Important program changes and planned system outage notice


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyone having an idea of how long it usually takes for a grant after the employment verification is done?

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

A-K said:


> Anyone having an idea of how long it usually takes for a grant after the employment verification is done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


I don't think it's possible to guess at how long it takes for grant after employment verification, depends on CO, I believe. I understand mine was done in early May and no grant still.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

FemiK said:


> I don't think it's possible to guess at how long it takes for grant after employment verification, depends on CO, I believe. I understand mine was done in early May and no grant still.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My friend got after 4 months. His employer verification was done in feb and he got the grant on 13th june


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> My friend got after 4 months. His employer verification was done in feb and he got the grant on 13th june


What the members here are overlooking is that the grant is like completing a jigsaw puzzle

The employer verification is just a piece of that puzzle

At what stage the CO has asked an applicant to be verified can never be ascertained 
If he has asked at the beginning of the assessment itself, then it would be a long way for grant, and if it was towards the final end , then it would be quicker

It's just not possible to juxtapose someone else's timetable with yours 

Cheers


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What the members here are overlooking is that the grant is like completing a jigsaw puzzle
> 
> The employer verification is just a piece of that puzzle
> 
> ...


Agree....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

A-K said:


> Anyone having an idea of how long it usually takes for a grant after the employment verification is done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk




Usually 8-16 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FemiK said:


> I don't think it's possible to guess at how long it takes for grant after employment verification, depends on CO, I believe. I understand mine was done in early May and no grant still.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




There is a bug statistical sample, no need to guess, its in public domian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meetvetri (Oct 13, 2015)

I submitted my 190 visa application on 19th May.
On 23rd May, Case officer contacted me for additional documents and complete family medicals within 28 days (20th June).
I uploaded all the documents sought on time.

I've informed the case officer on 19th June (27th day) that medicals have been completed for my family on 9th June and waiting for health reports. Uploaded receipts of the medicals fee paid in immi portal. 

Their health status was only updated today in emedicals site and I clicked the "information provided" button.
Now immi portal shows the assessment is in progress.

What are the next steps in granting visa?
What is the timelines expected to grant the visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

meetvetri said:


> I submitted my 190 visa application on 19th May.
> On 23rd May, Case officer contacted me for additional documents and complete family medicals within 28 days (20th June).
> I uploaded all the documents sought on time.
> 
> ...


The latest guidelines from DIBP shows that there is a delay of 7-13 months in processing of 190 visas

You have to wait patiently 

There is nothing else you can do.
In case the CO needs anything else, he will contact you 

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

meetvetri said:


> I submitted my 190 visa application on 19th May.
> On 23rd May, Case officer contacted me for additional documents and complete family medicals within 28 days (20th June).
> I uploaded all the documents sought on time.
> 
> ...


You have to wait and watch. Nobody can estimate time duration for visa grant. CO also test your patience along with visa application.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

meetvetri said:


> I submitted my 190 visa application on 19th May.
> On 23rd May, Case officer contacted me for additional documents and complete family medicals within 28 days (20th June).
> I uploaded all the documents sought on time.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am in a similar position. CO asked me to provide Form 80, PCC, and medicals 3 days ago. I have booked my medicals appointment, which is in next week. I have uploaded the PCC and Form 80 in Immiaccount. 
My question is should I click the 'Notify Department' button now to let the CO know that PCC and Form 80 is uploaded or should I finish the medicals first before notifying?

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar position. CO asked me to provide Form 80, PCC, and medicals 3 days ago. I have booked my medicals appointment, which is in next week. I have uploaded the PCC and Form 80 in Immiaccount.
> My question is should I click the 'Notify Department' button now to let the CO know that PCC and Form 80 is uploaded or should I finish the medicals first before notifying?
> ...



You should press the IP button only when you have provided each and every piece of information that the CO has asked for
So in your case only after the medicals reports have been uploaded by the Doctor 

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You should press the IP button only when you have provided each and every piece of information that the CO has asked for
> So in your case only after the medicals reports have been uploaded by the Doctor
> 
> Cheers


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Ok. Thanks!


One more clarification I need about the medicals. The CO has sent me a letter with the HAPID. I assume I do not need to click on 'organize health examinations' or something like that in the Immiaccount now. Am I right? But I read some where in this forum that we need to provide some medical history in Immiaccount, I have not done that. Is that required now that my HAPID is generated. The letter says I should show that HAPID letter to the diagnostics center. That's it.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

meetvetri said:


> I submitted my 190 visa application on 19th May.
> On 23rd May, Case officer contacted me for additional documents and complete family medicals within 28 days (20th June).
> I uploaded all the documents sought on time.
> 
> ...


Next step is to enjoy life till you get grant, you have struggled a lot to arrange documents, give english test, medicals etc

Now enjoy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar position. CO asked me to provide Form 80, PCC, and medicals 3 days ago. I have booked my medicals appointment, which is in next week. I have uploaded the PCC and Form 80 in Immiaccount.
> My question is should I click the 'Notify Department' button now to let the CO know that PCC and Form 80 is uploaded or should I finish the medicals first before notifying?
> ...


Complete all the requests and then press IP button

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

soshainaus said:


> One more clarification I need about the medicals. The CO has sent me a letter with the HAPID. I assume I do not need to click on 'organize health examinations' or something like that in the Immiaccount now. Am I right? But I read some where in this forum that we need to provide some medical history in Immiaccount, I have not done that. Is that required now that my HAPID is generated. The letter says I should show that HAPID letter to the diagnostics center. That's it.


Yeah, use that HAP ID letter, i hope case officer have given/generated HAP ID for all applicants in your visa application

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, use that HAP ID letter, i hope case officer have given/generated HAP ID for all applicants in your visa application
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes, HAP ID is generated for all the applicants in my application. So I don't need to fill any medical history form or something I assume. Right? I just take the print out of the letter and passport, and few photos to the clinic. That's it?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

soshainaus said:


> Yes, HAP ID is generated for all the applicants in my application. So I don't need to fill any medical history form or something I assume. Right? I just take the print out of the letter and passport, and few photos to the clinic. That's it?


Yeah, take 1 set xerox of passport too

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, take 1 set xerox of passport too
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> My friend got after 4 months. His employer verification was done in feb and he got the grant on 13th june


Hi Everyone,
Just want to check how you guys know if employment verification is done. Is it mentioned anywhere in the portal. As I have mentioned 6 employers so not sure how they will do the verification.

R/
Depsha
Visa lodged - 26th May 2017 for NSW


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Deposh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just want to check how you guys know if employment verification is done. Is it mentioned anywhere in the portal. As I have mentioned 6 employers so not sure how they will do the verification.
> 
> R/
> ...


In my case my employer told me and it was done via email.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

A-K said:


> In my case my employer told me and it was done via email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update, but my problem is that how will I come to know if my previous employer didn't reply. Will CO raise this concern?


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

The DIBP timelines 7 - 13 months for 190 , does this mean that we are only supposed to contact them only after 13 months , if dont hear from them on the application ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mattjason said:


> The DIBP timelines 7 - 13 months for 190 , does this mean that we are only supposed to contact them only after 13 months , if dont hear from them on the application ?


You may send them a gentle reminder after 7 months, but how much good it will do is uncertain 

Cheers


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Thanks for the update, but my problem is that how will I come to know if my previous employer didn't reply. Will CO raise this concern?


If your previous employer didn't reply, the CO will contact you and ask you for clarification that why he didn't reply. Has his contact info changed or is there any other reason but he will give you chance to clarify.


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Welcome to the Grant month*

Hello people, 

Hopefully this month would be the month of grant as seen in the previous years.. Hope all get the good news in this month itself .. 

Untill Then .. HAPPY WAITING .. 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

megh87 said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Hopefully this month would be the month of grant as seen in the previous years.. Hope all get the good news in this month itself ..
> 
> ...


Lets hope!!! It will be!


----------



## PRAKASH1978 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello All,
I have lodged my visa application on 31st May for ANZSCO 149411 . CO contacted for additional information/medical's on 7th June. Medical's completed and uploaded on 23rd June. DIBP has approved the medicals. Now the occupation has removed from the list. Will it effect my application?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

PRAKASH1978 said:


> Hello All,
> I have lodged my visa application on 31st May for ANZSCO 149411 . CO contacted for additional information/medical's on 7th June. Medical's completed and uploaded on 23rd June. DIBP has approved the medicals. Now the occupation has removed from the list. Will it effect my application?


No.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi all,
Visa application submitted on 
20 th june My co contacted on 29 june for pcc of mine and addition health check and now an x ray is schedule on 21 st September ...what is ur idea Co will consider or work on my case after health check will be completed???

Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


----------



## annisa adrianto (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,
Iam in the same position, they removed my occupation too, 242112. I lodged visa application on march, 120 days already ?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Good luck everyone


----------



## yutas (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question about the recent changes in Immi Account. I lodged my application in June 2017, when I try to login there is a message saying : "From 1 July 2017, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered. "

Does that apply to lodged applications ? I could not find anything in Immiaccount to update my application ? It is probably for not submitted applications I suppose.

Thank you.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

it seems that there is no difference between June and July months... Dry months, no grants though we all are looking for a rain of grants.. :/


----------



## amirmufti (Sep 27, 2015)

Same here. Waiting for feedback.

Good luck everyone


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> it seems that there is no difference between June and July months... Dry months, no grants though we all are looking for a rain of grants.. :/




Completely lost for words... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sammani said:


> it seems that there is no difference between June and July months... Dry months, no grants though we all are looking for a rain of grants.. :/


It's only the first week. Let them get settle down with all the new system updates and changes. Plus stuff cut could be an issue. As far as I feel, they are not in their usual self yet (working wise) where we used to see 2-3 grants almost every day. Once it resumes to normal, hopefully everyone will start getting theirs too.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

zaback21 said:


> It's only the first week. Let them get settle down with all the new system updates and changes. Plus stuff cut could be an issue. As far as I feel, they are not in their usual self yet (working wise) where we used to see 2-3 grants almost every day. Once it resumes to normal, hopefully everyone will start getting theirs too.


Normally you'd expect it to pick up by the end of next week..


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

It's really funny to see how people console themselves with out of box reasons....

Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaju said:


> Normally you'd expect it to pick up by the end of next week..


its interesting, like looking at previous years first few days of new financial year resulted in flood of grants. This year is different.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> its interesting, like looking at previous years first few days of new financial year resulted in flood of grants. This year is different.


I think ceiling quota has not announced yet therefore, it will take one or two weeks to get on track.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Qasimkhan said:


> I think ceiling quota has not announced yet therefore, it will take one or two weeks to get on track.


Ceiling quota has nothing to do with visa grant quota. These are two separate things.

And ceiling quota is most likely issued but not yet published to us (else they will have to delay July 12 round) - which isn't the case. If they go usual route like last year, ceilings won't be published not before July 19 at least.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Qasimkhan said:


> I think ceiling quota has not announced yet therefore, it will take one or two weeks to get on track.


well... lets see.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Ceiling quota has nothing to do with visa grant quota. These are two separate things.
> 
> And ceiling quota is most likely issued but not yet published to us (else they will have to delay July 12 round) - which isn't the case. If they go usual route like last year, ceilings won't be published not before July 19 at least.


I agreed with you but cab be possible this case , as dibp is doing weird things nowadays as compare to previous years so, that's why i took this factor into account i might be wrong.


----------



## andreap (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello everyone! 
I'm new in this forum and I don't understand anything when reading previous posts  
I have applied for a 190 in Victoria, sent the requested documents last week... I guess is just a matter of time but what's all that about ceiling quotas and visa grant quotas?
Is there any way to guess how long is going to take to have a decision regarding my application??
Thank you all in advance!


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

andreap said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm new in this forum and I don't understand anything when reading previous posts
> I have applied for a 190 in Victoria, sent the requested documents last week... I guess is just a matter of time but what's all that about ceiling quotas and visa grant quotas?
> Is there any way to guess how long is going to take to have a decision regarding my application??
> ...


For 190 no celing or quota..its purely on state's descretion...however migration planning level applies which is certain number of visas per year..abt 28k visas per year for 190..if i remember correctly..so wait patiently to state to respond back on ur app..

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andreap said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm new in this forum and I don't understand anything when reading previous posts
> I have applied for a 190 in Victoria, sent the requested documents last week... I guess is just a matter of time but what's all that about ceiling quotas and visa grant quotas?
> Is there any way to guess how long is going to take to have a decision regarding my application??
> ...


This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

mattjason said:


> For 190 no celing or quota..its purely on state's descretion...however migration planning level applies which is certain number of visas per year..abt 28k visas per year for 190..if i remember correctly..so wait patiently to state to respond back on ur app..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


Yes I see that for certain states and for certain occupations, it is still too tight despite the start of the new Fin Year. 

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

What states and occupations are you referring to, if I may ask?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreap (Jun 20, 2017)

mattjason said:


> For 190 no celing or quota..its purely on state's descretion...however migration planning level applies which is certain number of visas per year..abt 28k visas per year for 190..if i remember correctly..so wait patiently to state to respond back on ur app..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


Then...why it was mentioned in this thread?? It confuses me a lot...

If it is 28k visas each year, how do you know how many are left?


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mattjason said:


> For 190 no celing or quota..its purely on state's descretion...however migration planning level applies which is certain number of visas per year..abt 28k visas per year for 190..if i remember correctly..so wait patiently to state to respond back on ur app..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk




There is a state ceiling but it has no impact on grants, just invites. 

Immigration plan limits also apply to sc190.

However as new FY just began all these irrelevant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Guys if we apply for 190 and 489 for different states and if we receive invitation for 489 first how long we can hold it for to check chances for 190 ?


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

expatnetsys said:


> Guys if we apply for 190 and 489 for different states and if we receive invitation for 489 first how long we can hold it for to check chances for 190 ?


You have 60 days to lodge the 489 visa after you receive skills select invite. Your EOI will be locked once you receive the 489 invitation and you'll not receive another invitation on the same EOI until the 489 invitation expires.

However you can submit separate EOI's for 489 and 190 . Either way you only get 60 days to decide and lodge the visa.


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

dar8 said:


> expatnetsys said:
> 
> 
> > Guys if we apply for 190 and 489 for different states and if we receive invitation for 489 first how long we can hold it for to check chances for 190 ?
> ...


Hey thanks! If I logged 2 separate EOIs then I should receive invitations separately for 489 and 190 and then I can decide what option to go ahead within 60 days ?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Today I received an email from skill select but when I login there's no new correspondences.
I checked my immi account, it is status quo. 
Strange . Anyone received the email?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Today I received an email from skill select but when I login there's no new correspondences.
> I checked my immi account, it is status quo.
> Strange . Anyone received the email?


What is the content of email? what s the status in immiaccount ?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Sammani said:


> What is the content of email? what s the status in immiaccount ?


The email says you have received a message in skill select.
Immi account is status quo since I uploaded info. Assessment in progress


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> The email says you have received a message in skill select.
> Immi account is status quo since I uploaded info. Assessment in progress


Let's take it as a positive signal since we have nothing to console ourselves


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Sammani said:


> it seems that there is no difference between June and July months... Dry months, no grants though we all are looking for a rain of grants.. :/


Hey whats your point breakdown


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Today I received an email from skill select but when I login there's no new correspondences.
> 
> I checked my immi account, it is status quo.
> 
> Strange . Anyone received the email?




Most likely a glitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lalit143tyagi (Feb 21, 2014)

What is the current status of waiting list for 261311 for 60+5 points?
It would be better if people share the status till how much time they are waiting having 60+5 points for this skill.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lalit143tyagi said:


> What is the current status of waiting list for 261311 for 60+5 points?
> It would be better if people share the status till how much time they are waiting having 60+5 points for this skill.


Try applying 190 Vic, QLD or any other state. 60+5 won't get you NSW 190.


----------



## mani220688 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi 

Can anyone have knowledge about states which gives visa 190 to biomedical engineers 233913 anzsco... i searched it only shows NSW where i already sent EOI .. o

One more thing what if i select option -any state in skill select acont for EOI .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phateema (Jul 7, 2017)

Mu suitable occupation can be Marketing specialist and Advertising specialist. My brothers is a permanent resident in SA. Am I eligible to lodge visa 190 under the chain migration option?


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Due to tech updates dibp cannot use system, which is causing delay in grants, so far 
I got this update, there is one update in system this weekend n next as well.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Due to tech updates dibp cannot use system, which is causing delay in grants, so far
> I got this update, there is one update in system this weekend n next as well.


From where did you learn this? If they can't use the system how come there are few people who got their grants?


----------



## libinparameswar (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi all, I have submitted EOI on 1st April 2017 for 189 and 190 visa.

I have applied for software engineer category code - 261313. I have 65+5 (for 190 visa) points as of now. Could any suggest how long I have to wait to get an invitation from NSW.
Even I am waiting for an invitation on 189 Visa as well.
Please suggest

Thanks
Libin Parameswar


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

andreap, unfortunately I have had to delete your post as the image was too large.

Your post, in response to hasansins, stated:

_When you login in your immiaccount you can see this message.
Regarding the info saying that they cannot use the system I have no idea...I have only be here for less than a week and found out that many people are just gossiping instead of giving helpful information.
I think that all those who have complete the process and are waiting as I do are extremely anxious to deal to unhelpful people. Please give real information nonjust guesses.
_
In place of the image you posted, this link gives the same information: System maintenance and technical issues 

Thank you.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Qasimkhan said:


> Due to tech updates dibp cannot use system, which is causing delay in grants, so far
> I got this update, there is one update in system this weekend n next as well.



Unless you have personally been advised of this by a DIBP officer, I doubt that this is true. 

There are (as usual) conflicting rumours from forum members at this time of year - people are waiting for grants! 

While those rumours may seem plausible, when members state something as if it was a fact, people may take it as a fact - and it may very well not be.

Normally in the first week or two of July every year, there is initially just a trickle of grants, as the allocation of numbers filters down to actual assessing staff, this may take a week or two and then rapidly increases.

There is nothing to stop members stating their ideas or opinions, but I'd urge them not to state those as facts. In the case of the scheduled system maintenance periods, there is nothing unusual with that either.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

hasansins said:


> From where did you learn this? If they can't use the system how come there are few people who got their grants?


Well thats what my agent told me, and she is a registered MARN agent n an Australian, i forgot to mentioned that this what my agent told.


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

kaju said:


> Unless you have personally been advised of this by a DIBP officer, I doubt that this is true.
> 
> There are (as usual) conflicting rumours from forum members at this time of year - people are waiting for grants!
> 
> ...


Yes you're right, i was just trying to update whatever i got info from agent, its up to people believing it or not, and none of us can give authentic information, we all post here with different sources and base on personal experiences.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Qasimkhan said:


> Well thats what my agent told me, and she is a registered MARN agent n an Australian, i forgot to mentioned that this what my agent told.


I understand. 

It's really very difficult if you're waiting, waiting... .

Although agents get some limited information direct from DIBP, even agents sometimes may be tempted to placate applicants that are waiting for visa grants with answers that seem to be logical to them. Especially when they may be aware that some things are happening within DIBP, although they may not know the actually day to day impact of those changes, which are likely to to vary significantly in different processing centres and offices.

If you had a large group of people nagging you about when you'd be granted, you might even be tempted to tell people "it's delayed because of...". But then again, you, and agents, don't work for DIBP. 

In my experience, grants start slowly in the first week of July and it can be up to a few weeks into July before grants start to flow freely. Patience - it will happen!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

kaju said:


> Unless you have personally been advised of this by a DIBP officer, I doubt that this is true.
> 
> There are (as usual) conflicting rumours from forum members at this time of year - people are waiting for grants!
> 
> ...



Strongly agree with this . If there no source, read the statements with a pinch of salt


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All,

My employment verification is done this week. AUS embassy has contacted my employer. They had a list of questions. They contacted like 3-4 times to get them answered.

Now, i know its not a valid question with the recent trend, but still wanted to check, how long does it take to get grant after employee verification ?

Thanks

Job Code: 261112 (System ANalyst)
Visa App : Jan'17


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Dejavusick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My employment verification is done this week. AUS embassy has contacted my employer. They had a list of questions. They contacted like 3-4 times to get them answered.
> 
> ...


Could you please share your Occupation details and Queries to your employer from AHC.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mani220688 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone have knowledge about states which gives visa 190 to biomedical engineers 233913 anzsco... i searched it only shows NSW where i already sent EOI .. o
> 
> ...




You may want to use anzscoseatch.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejavusick (Jul 21, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Could you please share your Occupation details and Queries to your employer from AHC.


my job code is 261112- System Analyst
AUS embassy contacted HR thru email, and inquired about Name, R&R, empID, designation/s, salary etc.

hope this helps...!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Dejavusick said:


> my job code is 261112- System Analyst
> AUS embassy contacted HR thru email, and inquired about Name, R&R, empID, designation/s, salary etc.
> 
> hope this helps...!


How does one know if employment verification is going on? Does CO inform the applicant? Or is it through the HR contacts of your organization that you came to know?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> How does one know if employment verification is going on? Does CO inform the applicant? Or is it through the HR contacts of your organization that you came to know?


Through ur personal contacts


----------



## mani220688 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi 

Can i apply for job in australia before PR??? Or after ITA or state sponsership


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

mani220688 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i apply for job in australia before PR??? Or after ITA or state sponsership
> 
> ...


How u will find job before traveling there?? Yup u can find, but for Europe countries it is not that easy to find a job before visiting there.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mani220688 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i apply for job in australia before PR??? Or after ITA or state sponsership
> 
> ...


You can apply for job in Australia anytime whether before or after PR, or before or after non PR, or anything. The question is if you are good enough and Aus companies wants you, then you get a job. Else no harm trying. People have got jobs before even arriving in Australia, so you can too.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soshainaus said:


> How does one know if employment verification is going on? Does CO inform the applicant? Or is it through the HR contacts of your organization that you came to know?




1) your employee will tell 
2) additional request or NJ letter if DIBP is unhappy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi.., 

My previous company supervisor resigned his job recently and currently working in new company . Actually, he is the one gave experience letter (company letter head) when I was quit my job. So, I should update CO regarding my sup new email ID or phone number ? 

Because, he only know my RnR exactly . 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

worldking said:


> Hi..,
> 
> My previous company supervisor resigned his job recently and currently working in new company . Actually, he is the one gave experience letter (company letter head) when I was quit my job. So, I should update CO regarding my sup new email ID or phone number ?
> 
> ...



As per my opinion there is no need to update CO. CO usually confirms these type of information from registered Head offices, not from immediate supervisor's. In case of any requirement CO will contact you and ask for clarification. If u will update CO then it may raise misunderstanding among CO.

And also there are only up to 20% cases which have to go through employee verification. So, Ur case may be from rest 80%. Hence, updating CO raise suspicion for your experience among Co. In the meantime arrange a new letter from current new supervisor or get your previous letter cross signed by HR representative from your company.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

I agree with above post. At the same time is that supervisor is authorized to sign RR letter. Sometimes DIBP contact the HR to check the authenticity of the letter and to know whether the signed person is authorized to provide such letter.

Hope for the best.



worldking said:


> Hi..,
> 
> My previous company supervisor resigned his job recently and currently working in new company . Actually, he is the one gave experience letter (company letter head) when I was quit my job. So, I should update CO regarding my sup new email ID or phone number ?
> 
> ...


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Any grants so far in its as new financial year started already?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkn123 said:


> Any grants so far in its as new financial year started already?


yes a few, but only few.


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

rvd said:


> I agree with above post. At the same time is that supervisor is authorized to sign RR letter. Sometimes DIBP contact the HR to check the authenticity of the letter and to know whether the signed person is authorized to provide such letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for the best.




Thank you so much for yours replies karan & rvd


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

O thee mighty geat-keeper, when will thou unleash thy torrent of bequeathment ?


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have worked in multiple companies. My questions are:
1- Employment verification is a necessary step for DIBP?
2- They will contact my current employer or previous employers too?
3- What information will they ask?
4- What if any of the employers dont respond to DIBP in time?

Thanks


----------



## andreap (Jun 20, 2017)

I was wondering, for those who are waiting the visa grant, how many points do you have? 
Is it relevant regarding the time we have to wait for a response?
I applied with 65 in Victoria as a Chemist, at the end of June.
I guess is going to take soo long, isn't it? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for your update.

Waiting since 9th May 2017 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

andreap said:


> I was wondering, for those who are waiting the visa grant, how many points do you have?
> Is it relevant regarding the time we have to wait for a response?
> I applied with 65 in Victoria as a Chemist, at the end of June.
> I guess is going to take soo long, isn't it?
> ...


No points doesn't matters


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

My emp verification was done 16 may 2017 via email as per my boss. Many people are getting physical verifications. My question is that can physical verification happen even now after 2 months being passed of verification via email? My boss asked me this as he intends moving me and himself to a new facility and my team with me. Other people would not know me besides 1 or 2. Should i wait 2 3 months or they dont take this long between the 2 checks?

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

A-K said:


> My emp verification was done 16 may 2017 via email as per my boss. Many people are getting physical verifications. My question is that can physical verification happen even now after 2 months being passed of verification via email? My boss asked me this as he intends moving me and himself to a new facility and my team with me. Other people would not know me besides 1 or 2. Should i wait 2 3 months or they dont take this long between the 2 checks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk




Thanks for the info man! It really baffles me that they expect us & people around us to be prepared all the time. The thing is there could be many instances wherein our teams can change, situations can change. We can't be expected to be prepared all the time. For instance, in this forum, there was a physical verification done for one of the members..it looked like a genuine case. However, the person who was present for verification offered a different view from the applicant. This is enough for DIBP officials to believe that something is a miss. Also, at times when we miss their calls, our processing tends to get delayed..

I guess something should be done about it. After all a person who can reached till the grant stage, must have endured a lot of hardships with respect to skills assessment, etc.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

shets said:


> Thanks for the info man! It really baffles me that they expect us & people around us to be prepared all the time. The thing is there could be many instances wherein our teams can change, situations can change. We can't be expected to be prepared all the time. For instance, in this forum, there was a physical verification done for one of the members..it looked like a genuine case. However, the person who was present for verification offered a different view from the applicant. This is enough for DIBP officials to believe that something is a miss. Also, at times when we miss their calls, our processing tends to get delayed..
> 
> I guess something should be done about it. After all a person who can reached till the grant stage, must have endured a lot of hardships with respect to skills assessment, etc.


Thank u for understanding sir
Now the problem is that my shopping center has opened new branches and I wont be present at 1 specific place. Neither would my team be. How would they do physical verification? I spent 2 months waiting so that if there has to be one I am present here. Now my bosses have told me that i simply have no choice. This is so unfair. If now they come I wont be here and there are just 2 ppl behind who know me. Rest are new people who come and go weekly and monthly.  
I am so tensed right now. What if they come and ask around from people who don't know me. They would simply reject    

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

A-K said:


> Thank u for understanding sir
> Now the problem is that my shopping center has opened new branches and I wont be present at 1 specific place. Neither would my team be. How would they do physical verification? I spent 2 months waiting so that if there has to be one I am present here. Now my bosses have told me that i simply have no choice. This is so unfair. If now they come I wont be here and there are just 2 ppl behind who know me. Rest are new people who come and go weekly and monthly.
> I am so tensed right now. What if they come and ask around from people who don't know me. They would simply reject
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk



Chin up! If you have a confirmed change of place which would be permanent then would suggest you update DIBP in change of circumstance. Besides, physical or employment verification is not done in all the cases..
If you have provided sufficient documents then no need to worry. Even in the worst possible case, if your case is genuine, it can be explained.


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Hi,

Just wanted to know that will the invites be prioritized if a job offer letter is submitted with EOI ? For both NSW and VIC for 190 for offshore applicants ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expatnetsys said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to know that will the invites be prioritized if a job offer letter is submitted with EOI ? For both NSW and VIC for 190 for offshore applicants ?


Of course you stand a better chance of getting a sponsorship if you have a confirmed job offer in the state you are applying for sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> expatnetsys said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks alot for quick response! What state I have the better chance of getting an invite with job offer ? VIC or NSW ? I am 60+5 applicant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expatnetsys said:


> Thanks alot for quick response! What state I have the better chance of getting an invite with job offer ? VIC or NSW ? I am 60+5 applicant.


The chances are low with just 60 points in both the states

But the way you are asking, it looks like a lot of companies in Australia are waiting to hire you and you have the option to choose

It is not so easy getting a confirmed job offer even with a PR for most people 

Cheers


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> expatnetsys said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks alot for quick response! What state I have the better chance of getting an invite with job offer ? VIC or NSW ? I am 60+5 applicant.
> ...


It's just have a chance with doing that with a company I know which have offices in both states. Wants to try luck with that and I have to choose one to move ahead.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expatnetsys said:


> It's just have a chance with doing that with a company I know which have offices in both states. Wants to try luck with that and I have to choose one to move ahead.


In that case I would recommend VIC

NSW gives higher weightage for English high score which you probably don't have
So Vic it is

Cheers


----------



## rohit_123 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied for 190 Visa/Vic on 07th May 2017 for me and my spouse from Australia (Onshore) and since then waiting for the grant.

My question is if my spouse travels to her home country while the visa is in process, then does she need to come again to Australia for the visa validation if the visa is granted (just like offshore applicants do) while she is outside Australia or she doesn't need to as her identity is already validated during her current stay in Australia.


----------



## rezwanhoq (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

I am very confused during Visa apply regarding my employment details.

I have followed the ACS result during filling up EOI which is 03/07/2017 and nominated on 07/07/2017.

But, I have promoted on Nov,2016 which i didnt mention on the EOI as I followed the ACS. I have done the ACS on Sep 2016. Though, my employer is still same.

In this situation, should i add my new designation or keep it same as per ACS.

Please advice....


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rezwanhoq said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very confused during Visa apply regarding my employment details.
> 
> ...


You can add it in the visa application and provide the promotion (HR) letter for the designation change.


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

My Anzsco code is 261314. Based on my observation in immi tracker, there are 11 cases and only 3 grants from Jan 2017. Among them, 8 are lodged from April 2017 and there is only 1 grant. Remaining are either CO contacted or with lodged status. Looks like most of them are getting delayed whether it is Brisbane or Adelaide GSM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> My Anzsco code is 261314. Based on my observation in immi tracker, there are 11 cases and only 3 grants from Jan 2017. Among them, 8 are lodged from April 2017 and there is only 1 grant. Remaining are either CO contacted or with lodged status. Looks like most of them are getting delayed whether it is Brisbane or Adelaide GSM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you get the invite?
Was it NSW or Vic ?

Cheers


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When did you get the invite?
> 
> Was it NSW or Vic ?
> 
> ...




It is NSW in my case and I lodged the VISA application on 19th April 2017. CO contacted me on 22nd May for form 80 and replied back to him on 30th May. Waiting... as usual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> It is NSW in my case and I lodged the VISA application on 19th April 2017. CO contacted me on 22nd May for form 80 and replied back to him on 30th May. Waiting... as usual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just to add, among those 8 , 6 are for NSW and 2 are for VIC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> It is NSW in my case and I lodged the VISA application on 19th April 2017. CO contacted me on 22nd May for form 80 and replied back to him on 30th May. Waiting... as usual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information 
I was curious because only a handful of invites were issued for 261314 in the past couple of years

Cheers


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Guys please update this Google Sheet file so it is easy to track who all are pending. This is for SC 190 applicants only

More detailed tracking can be found on immitracker though. This is just a simple list of individuals waiting for grant.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## andreap (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi All!
I can't edit the document so if any moderator can update my details...

State VIC, Chemist 234211, Invitation 9th June, Application 16th June, CO contact 29th June asking for the form 80 and relationship evidence for me and my husband. Also request evidence of my husband's functional English. Upload everything 2nd July. No more contact by now...I guess I have to wait much more hehe.

By the way, when the CO contacted me a position number appears in the email, does it gives any information?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

andreap said:


> Hi All!
> I can't edit the document so if any moderator can update my details...
> 
> State VIC, Chemist 234211, Invitation 9th June, Application 16th June, CO contact 29th June asking for the form 80 and relationship evidence for me and my husband. Also request evidence of my husband's functional English. Upload everything 2nd July. No more contact by now...I guess I have to wait much more hehe.
> ...




Position number has no impact as far as i observed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Thanks for the information
> I was curious because only a handful of invites were issued for 261314 in the past couple of years
> 
> Cheers


I was also invited for 261314 (NSW) and lodged my visa on 15 March 2017 with 70 points including SS and the wait continues unfortunately no CO contact yet.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Satanz said:


> I was also invited for 261314 (NSW) and lodged my visa on 15 March 2017 with 70 points including SS and the wait continues unfortunately no CO contact yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




There is a positive in this. No CO contact doesn't mean that CO is not allocated. He might be reviewing in the background if all docs are given upfront though I am not ruling out the other side of the story. May I request you to update your case in immi tracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Guys please update this Google Sheet file so it is easy to track who all are pending. This is for SC 190 applicants only
> 
> More detailed tracking can be found on immitracker though. This is just a simple list of individuals waiting for grant.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit?usp=sharing


Hello Everyone,

I see one Grant in the Google Docs sheet which was given Yesterday. A person going by the Name: "nri" received it (Appreciate your patience for the Long wait from 30th May 2016) Hearty congrats Mate ! 

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZylwzXUjD6tPVLf0ZMK_JMalDQGTZ8RqCIOINsMXasM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Lots of people wait that long..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Satanz said:


> I was also invited for 261314 (NSW) and lodged my visa on 15 March 2017 with 70 points including SS and the wait continues unfortunately no CO contact yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


i guess thats now a commonplace picture to a lot of people...


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I plan to apply for vic SS. Per point calculator i get 65, and was wondering how does vic filter out applicants, is it mainly through points, i.e. higher the points higher the chance of you to get an invite?

Also, i plan to apply for Mechanical engineering but have no relevant experience, will this be a concern when i apply?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dark_horse said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I plan to apply for vic SS. Per point calculator i get 65, and was wondering how does vic filter out applicants, is it mainly through points, i.e. higher the points higher the chance of you to get an invite?
> 
> ...


Vic gives a lot of weightage to the experience and skills

Moreover, there are very few heavy industries in VIC, so the chances of you getting sponsorship by them are low

It would be better if you concentrate on other states

Cheers


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Vic gives a lot of weightage to the experience and skills
> 
> Moreover, there are very few heavy industries in VIC, so the chances of you getting sponsorship by them are low
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I'm in victoria already and hav two years of experience, but in Financial domain. Do you think this experience would be of any help?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dark_horse said:


> Thank you for your reply. I'm in victoria already and hav two years of experience, but in Financial domain. Do you think this experience would be of any help?


You are in which visa and anzsco code ?
Are you not eligible for the direct pathway ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dark_horse said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You better to post in vic thread, as far as i know vic requires 2 years of work experience post qualification. 

As you non-IT you will need to apply directly to VIC. 

As per my observations they tend to look at overall background of an applicant, including points, CV etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are in which visa and anzsco code ?
> Are you not eligible for the direct pathway ?
> 
> Cheers


I'm on a dependent visa and trying if there is any possibility for me to apply for a PR. The anzsco code I'm trying to get is 233512 (ME)

I dont think there is any direct pathway. I did speak with a consultant and he asked me to apply for a SS, but im checking the chances of me getting an invite without any experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dark_horse said:


> I'm on a dependent visa and trying if there is any possibility for me to apply for a PR. The anzsco code I'm trying to get is 233512 (ME)
> 
> I dont think there is any direct pathway. I did speak with a consultant and he asked me to apply for a SS, but im checking the chances of me getting an invite without any experience.


Your spouse is not eligible for PR ?
I think that would be a better route

Cheers


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your spouse is not eligible for PR ?
> I think that would be a better route
> 
> Cheers[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dark_horse said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Your spouse is not eligible for PR ?
> ...


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

I lodged my visa application when 190 timelines are 4 to 7 months but it is 9 to 13 months now so want to know if this timeline would be applicable to all outstanding applications or only to the applications lodged after the timeline has been changed . Can someone throw light on my doubt please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dark_horse (Jan 28, 2017)

pubudu said:


> Having 65 points for 190 category and submitted the EOIs for NSW and Victoria. Really hoping to get an invitation soon


Hellos,
Im planning to apply for SS for victoria sponsorship. I have 65 points (mechanical engineering with no relevant experience). Im bit hesitant to apply because im unsure if without any relvant experience i would get any invite. Could you advise?

Many thanks


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

srinivas1308 said:


> I lodged my visa application when 190 timelines are 4 to 7 months but it is 9 to 13 months now so want to know if this timeline would be applicable to all outstanding applications or only to the applications lodged after the timeline has been changed . Can someone throw light on my doubt please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is applicable to all. Many were applied before this new processing times comes into effect and still waiting for the grants.

Previous SLA was 3 months.


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

rvd said:


> It is applicable to all. Many were applied before this new processing times comes into effect and still waiting for the grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Previous SLA was 3 months.




Ok. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

Are they really holding off giving out grants or not many are reporting their grants on forums. I was expecting torrent of grants starting July but all I can see are trickles. Anyone got any insight ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> Ok. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This processing times is based on this month or of last couple of months. It can change in future. Can get worse or better.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dark_horse said:


> Hellos,
> Im planning to apply for SS for victoria sponsorship. I have 65 points (mechanical engineering with no relevant experience). Im bit hesitant to apply because im unsure if without any relvant experience i would get any invite. Could you advise?
> 
> Many thanks


190 Vic requirements: Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hope it will return to normal processing time one day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## affections28 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,
What is the current fee for filing Victoria 190 EOI ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC Sie (Jul 5, 2017)

*VAC2 whatsapp group*

Hi guys..

I don't usually read and post in 190 visa lodge gang but i think this info will be useful for some of you.

I posted in 189 visa lodge gang that we have vac2 whatsapp group and see positive responses. Even one of my friends in whatsapp group ask me to tell this 190 gang about our whatsapp group. (My friend is on 190 visa stream)

This is a discussion group for people who are waiting for grant after vac2. As in 2017, the grant trend is super unpredictable and gives a negative effect for vac2 payers, who "used to" received their grant within a week after paid the english second installment.

So, if you are interested to join this whatsapp group, feel free to send me a pm, I can give you the admin's number. 

Note: don't publish your mobile number here in open forum.


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

Dono when DIBP will process huge grants..Y they are so dull this year!!!

Not much grants...Feeling much worried


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

Any grants today????


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

ShoAmar said:


> Dono when DIBP will process huge grants..Y they are so dull this year!!!
> 
> Not much grants...Feeling much worried


Most of us are in the same situation..


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

rvd said:


> Most of us are in the same situation..


Any one from the group have an idea to check why there is not much grants till now or any rough estimate how many grants in july and aug..May be some heard from friends or from immigration dept or from their agencies..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

theanalyst said:


> Are they really holding off giving out grants or not many are reporting their grants on forums. I was expecting torrent of grants starting July but all I can see are trickles. Anyone got any insight ?




Same here Mate..I was hoping we would get to see faster processing times with the new fiscal year..only to be disappointed so far..

I guess there could be more changes in store, perhaps why they are holding up grants! Either way the wait is painful!!


----------



## ShoAmar (Sep 24, 2015)

shets said:


> Same here Mate..I was hoping we would get to see faster processing times with the new fiscal year..only to be disappointed so far..
> 
> I guess there could be more changes in store, perhaps why they are holding up grants! Either way the wait is painful!!


True..this is trully disappointing and hard burdened..dont know how long it will take..any insight from anyone from this group????


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

One grant notification in myimmtracker (today) for 189


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

rvd said:


> One grant notification in myimmtracker (today) for 189


Only 1, That too for 189


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Shailz said:


> Only 1, That too for 189




Sounds like some one is thirsty after running a marathon and is offered a drop of water!

Hope the speed of grants catches up with the norm, if not our expectations..


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

amrohadi said:


> New to this forum, please need experts advice, which is the best state to apply for subclass 190 state nomination for Job Code (ANZSCO) 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer, to expect an invitation soon, is it NSW or Victoria? I got total points of 60 (excluding state nomination points).
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Work Exp : 3 years
> ...


VIC is the best. If not then go for NSW. Both are competitive Job Markets. Cost of Living is slightly lower in VIC than in NSW. In PTE, you are almost there. I would suggest you to push yourself to write it once again as you can score 20 Points which makes invitation much easier for both the states. Also don't got for 190 as current Processing times are 9 months-13 months. For 189 it is only 8 months - 11 months.

refer this Link: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

regards,
Rajnath


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

amrohadi said:


> New to this forum, please need experts advice, which is the best state to apply for subclass 190 state nomination for Job Code (ANZSCO) 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer, to expect an invitation soon, is it NSW or Victoria? I got total points of 60 (excluding state nomination points).
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Work Exp : 3 years
> ...


To be honest, I am also in the same situation and I known people who are in the same points pool and waiting for almost one year for an invite.According to most predictors there is no green light for 60 points for 189/190.But hoping some miracle will happen.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Auspr18 said:


> Hi Senior Members,
> 
> I'm not able to submit my health declaration form and got to know in another forum that the visa team has replied to one of the applicants that the technical issue won't be solved till 19th Aug.
> 
> I'm losing precious time here. Can I do this after lodging the visa and before the CO provides the HAPID? Can I get the HAPId in some other way after the visa is lodged?



The above quoted post is from 189 thread, DIBP could not solve his HAP ID problem till Aug 19th, which means definitely there is a technical glitch.

It is better to stay positive and calm till Aug 20. I hope we cannot see much movement till then. Also on Aug 20 DIBP may update its new timeline, which may be same or will increase since there is of very few grants for the past month.


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

rvd said:


> The above quoted post is from 189 thread, DIBP could not solve his HAP ID problem till Aug 19th, which means definitely there is a technical glitch.
> 
> It is better to stay positive and calm till Aug 20. I hope we cannot see much movement till then. Also on Aug 20 DIBP may update its new timeline, which may be same or will increase since there is of very few grants for the past month.


Yeah.. last ray of hope I believe

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

offto said:


> Yeah.. last ray of hope I believe
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Of course, DIBP have to start issue the same percentage of grants as last year as the number of invites are going to be the same as last year.

On the other hand US is praising Australia's visa system so definitely DIBP will not lose their credibility.

Only it is matter of time everything will be back to normal. 

This is how I am pushing my days for last couple of months especially after the big disappointed July.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

rvd said:


> Of course, DIBP have to start issue the same percentage of grants as last year as the number of invites are going to be the same as last year.
> 
> On the other hand US is praising Australia's visa system so definitely DIBP will not lose their credibility.
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK... bro RVD.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> GOOD LUCK... bro RVD.


Thanks Bro..


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

rvd said:


> Of course, DIBP have to start issue the same percentage of grants as last year as the number of invites are going to be the same as last year.
> 
> On the other hand US is praising Australia's visa system so definitely DIBP will not lose their credibility.
> 
> ...


You sound very reassuring bro  Wish you a speedy grant..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

offto said:


> You sound very reassuring bro  Wish you a speedy grant..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro.. I wish you too for getting your grant soon.. Honestly I wish you to get sooner than me as you were waiting for a longer period.. 

As I said earlier I am more happy if DIBP start issues the grant based on the visa lodge date..


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

*Regarding Medicals*

Dear Friends,

Regarding the medical requirement of 190 visa, i have few concerns.

1. I have gone through two cosmetic surgery for gynaecomastia and tummy tuck. This i have visible Scars.


Will this be an issue during the medical examination. is there a chance to get rejected due to this?

Appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

veen said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Regarding the medical requirement of 190 visa, i have few concerns.
> 
> ...


As far as I know if it going to costs AUD 20k for treatments in next 5 years of time then such cases will be rejected based on medical grounds else it should be some life threatening spreadable diseases.


In your case if there is no further treatment is required (with huge costs) then it should be okay..


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

rvd said:


> As far as I know if it going to costs AUD 20k for treatments in next 5 years of time then such cases will be rejected based on medical grounds else it should be some life threatening spreadable diseases.
> 
> 
> In your case if there is no further treatment is required (with huge costs) then it should be okay..


Thank you very much! No treatments are needed in my case, its just the marks im worries if they do a physical examinations


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

rvd said:


> As far as I know if it going to costs AUD 20k for treatments in next 5 years of time then such cases will be rejected based on medical grounds else it should be some life threatening spreadable diseases.
> 
> 
> In your case if there is no further treatment is required (with huge costs) then it should be okay..


Scars requiring no further medical support are not going to be a problem. 

And the medical cost limit is A$40,000: Significant costs and services in short supply


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

veen said:


> Thank you very much! No treatments are needed in my case, its just the marks im worries if they do a physical examinations


That should not be a problem, I guess. You have to inform any previous surgeries made to the panel doctor. 

For some cases panel doctor may request letter from your doctor that depends upon the issue.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

kaju said:


> Scars requiring no further medical support are not going to be a problem.
> 
> And the medical cost limit is A$40,000: Significant costs and services in short supply


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

rvd said:


> Thank you for the clarification.


Thank you very much!


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

rvd said:


> That should not be a problem, I guess. You have to inform any previous surgeries made to the panel doctor.
> 
> For some cases panel doctor may request letter from your doctor that depends upon the issue.


Thank you very much!


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

So happy to share the good news with you all...And thanks for tolerating my qualms and whining and what not...Wishing you all the very best 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreap (Jun 20, 2017)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


OMG!! Congratulations!! So happy for you and your family!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

offto said:


> So happy to share the good news with you all...And thanks for tolerating my qualms and whining and what not...Wishing you all the very best
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats ! Please share your detailed timelines.


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

offto said:


> So happy to share the good news with you all...And thanks for tolerating my qualms and whining and what not...Wishing you all the very best
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Very happy to hear the news.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

andreap said:


> OMG!! Congratulations!! So happy for you and your family!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

samuel_ay said:


> Congratulations. Very happy to hear the news.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Thank you friend

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




WOW!!!!!

That's some good news!!!

Congratulations...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations and All the best for your future..

I am really happy for you and believe that one by one will be flushed out of the waiting list..


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


wow..... congrats friend..


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

Sammani said:


> wow..... congrats friend..


Thank you for your wishes shets, rvd, sammani

It was a very long and arduous waiting time for me..

I hope you guys don't go through that and get your grants sooner



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

offto said:


> Thank you for your wishes shets, rvd, sammani
> 
> It was a very long and arduous waiting time for me..
> 
> ...


Thanks.. Hope your wishes turn into reality soon..


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Great News.... Congrats dear.. :car:


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

offto said:


> Thank you for your wishes shets, rvd, sammani
> 
> It was a very long and arduous waiting time for me..
> 
> ...



Congrats Man....
Good luck


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's certainly your day...many many congratulations for your grant. All the very best to you and your family for your final move.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

offto said:


> Thank you for your wishes shets, rvd, sammani
> 
> It was a very long and arduous waiting time for me..
> 
> ...


congratulations!


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Wow !! Congratulations !! 



offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats Man!!

Happy to hear the great news

Please update your time line


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Great ACHIEVEMENT.........


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your best wishes..
My timelines below
Occupation -261111 with 65 pts
Eoi - Oct 15
Invite - May 16
Lodgement - June 16
AHC call - Sep 16
Waiting...Waiting...Waiting.....
Grant - Aug 17
IED - early Nov 17

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

I think today is the day(after a while) were reported with 2 for 190 and 3 for 189 in immitracker. With our offto total for 190 will be 3 so far.

Interestingly one who applied on 25/07/2017 got his grant today, where many thought the CO allocation is happening around May and June applications.

DIBP's mystery continues as ever.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

offto said:


> Thank you everyone for your best wishes..
> My timelines below
> Occupation -261111 with 65 pts
> Eoi - Oct 15
> ...


Congratulations 

Did you have to redo medical and PCC or the originals sufficed ?

Cheers


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats Offto! Good luck for your take off..


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Many Congratulations and All the very best.


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Did you have to redo medical and PCC or the originals sufficed ?
> 
> Cheers


Nope didn't redo anything...infact I was worried about that but the department proved me wrong..
As far as my grant goes it seems like a direct grant
I front loaded all the documents and Dept never contacted me until yesterday for anything...But today they did! Atlast..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

offto said:


> Thank you for your wishes shets, rvd, sammani
> 
> It was a very long and arduous waiting time for me..
> 
> ...




Well really hope we receive our grants sooner! Wish you luck in your future endeavours..


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

today has been a good day for visa aspirants..

congratulations to all those who received grants and good luck to those in queue


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyone with 65 (60 + 5) got an invite for 261313 ?

Thanks,


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Anyone with 65 (60 + 5) got an invite for 261313 ?
> 
> Thanks,


I have not seen any 65 pointers getting invitation in this round,...


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Anyone with 65 (60 + 5) got an invite for 261313 ?
> 
> Thanks,


No 65 pointers were invited in this round.


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> I have not seen any 65 pointers getting invitation in this round,...


Ok. Looks like everyone with 70 must have received. I am waiting for my invite with 65. I think will have to wait little longer :Cry:

Thanks,


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

good day ! so the hope is set for tomorrow


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sammani said:


> good day ! so the hope is set for tomorrow


Yes  but looking at the past invitations it looks bit difficult for 65 pointers to get invite.

Thanks,


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Yes  but looking at the past invitations it looks bit difficult for 65 pointers to get invite.
> 
> Thanks,


that's true mate..

But i was talking about the visa grants


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sammani said:


> that's true mate..
> 
> But i was talking about the visa grants


Ok. Wish you best luck 

Thanks,


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

rvd said:


> I think today is the day(after a while) were reported with 2 for 190 and 3 for 189 in immitracker. With our offto total for 190 will be 3 so far.
> 
> Interestingly one who applied on 25/07/2017 got his grant today, where many thought the CO allocation is happening around May and June applications.
> 
> DIBP's mystery continues as ever.


2 of my friends not on forum got grants for 190. Both waited for 12 months and 7 days and 12 months 15 days.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

A-K said:


> 2 of my friends not on forum got grants for 190. Both waited for 12 months and 7 days and 12 months 15 days.




I guess a year is the least one has to wait now! (at least going by the trend now) Any clue on the status of their IED?


----------



## Aussie 2017 (Mar 15, 2017)

offto said:


> Folks!! Finally it's my day today...I just heard from my agent that me and my family got our grants!!! I wish for a speedy grant to everyone whoz waiting out there...My hands still shivering while I type this
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations from the bottom of my heart. Really nice to see grant msg. All the very best for your future endeavours.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shets said:


> I guess a year is the least one has to wait now! (at least going by the trend now) Any clue on the status of their IED?


Ask them to share detailed timelines please


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

Aussie 2017 said:


> Congratulations from the bottom of my heart. Really nice to see grant msg. All the very best for your future endeavours.


Thank you for your wishes dear friend

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

A-K said:


> 2 of my friends not on forum got grants for 190. Both waited for 12 months and 7 days and 12 months 15 days.




Can u check if they had resubmit pcc again if they were more than 1 year old?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

shets said:


> I guess a year is the least one has to wait now! (at least going by the trend now) Any clue on the status of their IED?


Both have their ied in november.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

rkmehta06 said:


> Can u check if they had resubmit pcc again if they were more than 1 year old?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nopes. They were not asked for medicals or pcc again. 1 had a baby added on later as well and they did not ask for the visa fee of the baby either. 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

offto said:


> Thank you for your wishes dear friend
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations for your grant! The one year wait must have been killing. 
I am just wondering did you or any one ever tried to reach out to the DIBP or CO (if CO had contacted once) to know about the reasons for delay in grant or about the status, not by email, but by phone?
I know the official stance is that one should not be contacting them for the status and all, but has anyone tried? I heard from someone who got his visa more than 2 years ago that after a wait of about 2 months after logded at that time, he had called some number to get in touch with the CO and after his call, he got his grant within 2 hours. Not sure if he was just plain lucky.


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Got an email saying "...you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account."

Open SkillSelect - nothing new
Open Immi account - nothing new. Status is still "Application is being processed".

Anyone have any idea what does this mean?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

akalisavn said:


> Got an email saying "...you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account."
> 
> Open SkillSelect - nothing new
> Open Immi account - nothing new. Status is still "Application is being processed".
> ...


Probably CO started analyzing again


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> Congratulations for your grant! The one year wait must have been killing.
> I am just wondering did you or any one ever tried to reach out to the DIBP or CO (if CO had contacted once) to know about the reasons for delay in grant or about the status, not by email, but by phone?
> I know the official stance is that one should not be contacting them for the status and all, but has anyone tried? I heard from someone who got his visa more than 2 years ago that after a wait of about 2 months after logded at that time, he had called some number to get in touch with the CO and after his call, he got his grant within 2 hours. Not sure if he was just plain lucky.


We have seen many such posts here too.. None was sure whether the call made to get their grant.

Sometimes if case got completed all its checks and just on queue for CO. In such cases quite possibly the case may get grant after a call.

At the same many posted that they were waiting for more than a hour in the phone to get the same standard answer that case is under progress can't give any information as of now.

So it's about luck


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

akalisavn said:


> Got an email saying "...you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account."
> 
> Open SkillSelect - nothing new
> Open Immi account - nothing new. Status is still "Application is being processed".
> ...


May be a system glitch


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2017)

akalisavn said:


> Got an email saying "...you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account."
> 
> Open SkillSelect - nothing new
> Open Immi account - nothing new. Status is still "Application is being processed".
> ...




It means what it says. Under process. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi,
I have a few questions regarding Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190.


I am currently living in Canberra, AU, and I am going to apply for Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190. 
I am also going to include my wife as secondary applicant who is currently outside of Australia.
Currently I have Temporary Graduate Visa subclass 485 which expires in Nov 2018. (This visa does lets me re-enter AU)

My questions are as follow:

Q1: After applying for the visa, while the application is under process, for how long can I travel outside of Australia? Can I stay outside of Australia for indefinite time while my 190 application is under processing? 
For e.g. Just after filing the visa application can I leave the country and return when the visa is granted? 

Q2: Can I travel outside AU and stay outside for 6 consecutive months while my 190 visa application is under process.

Q3: As I mentioned my wife is the secondary applicant, so during the time 190 visa application is under process, can I (or my wife) file for a visitor's visa to Australia?
Can a second visa be filed for in addition to 190 visa? 

Q4: If I go outside of Australia, would it take more time for my application to be granted? 

I would be very thankful if someone could help me out with these questions. 

Many thanks and regards,
Tayyab


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

When did you get your grant? How long did it take?
Do you know of the number that can be tried?
General question - the published visa processing time, is that from the date of lodge?


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> Congratulations for your grant! The one year wait must have been killing.
> I am just wondering did you or any one ever tried to reach out to the DIBP or CO (if CO had contacted once) to know about the reasons for delay in grant or about the status, not by email, but by phone?
> I know the official stance is that one should not be contacting them for the status and all, but has anyone tried? I heard from someone who got his visa more than 2 years ago that after a wait of about 2 months after logded at that time, he had called some number to get in touch with the CO and after his call, he got his grant within 2 hours. Not sure if he was just plain lucky.


Thank you for your good wishes dear friend..

In my case, I didn't even know who my co was cos I never heard from them...I called the DIBP line few time but each time they kept saying it's under process..And also reassured to me that nothing more was needed from me. Infact they told me that my application falls under the 10% category and the grant date was indefinite..But ultimately it came through well for mich

How long you been waiting?

SC - 190 for 261111, Visa lodge - June 2016
AHC call - Sep 2016, Grant - Aug 2017


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

*How long after the AHC verification call?*

Hi Folks,

Got a verification call from AHC lat week regarding employment and educational background check. Any idea how long does it take for application processing after this call? Does it generally mean that all documents are in place and no further requirements from our end ?

Visa lodged : 23rd March
AHC call: 11th August
Job code: 261312
CO Team: Brisbane

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

akalisavn said:


> Got an email saying "...you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account."
> 
> Open SkillSelect - nothing new
> Open Immi account - nothing new. Status is still "Application is being processed".
> ...


This does occur, rarely but does, maybe a glitch with the system, a few members reported in the past.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tse said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got a verification call from AHC lat week regarding employment and educational background check. Any idea how long does it take for application processing after this call? Does it generally mean that all documents are in place and no further requirements from our end ?
> 
> ...


With the new trend it is extremely hard to say, previously, it used to take ~100-150 (very rough average) days after verification to get a grant... but with recent timelines... hard to say.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got a verification call from AHC lat week regarding employment and educational background check. Any idea how long does it take for application processing after this call? Does it generally mean that all documents are in place and no further requirements from our end ?
> 
> ...


Most of the time we can consider that all documents are in place and no further requirements regarding employment and educational documents.

If some documents related to employment is required then it would have been requested in this call.

Cannot predict the time; however grants have started flowing since last week.

Hope that will continue. All the best.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tayyab.bashir26 said:


> Hi,
> I have a few questions regarding Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190.
> 
> 
> ...


Q1. I am not aware
Q2. Possible I guess but again it depends on the Q1.
Q3. It is advisable to apply visitor visa first then apply 190. 
Q4. Chances are high

In your case I would recommend to get help of good agent. If possible you can post it here for others well being since the answers for your queries seems not known to the members here.


----------



## loveforaustralia (May 29, 2017)

Hello All, Does two case officer contact mean a speedy grant, I received one in Feb 17 and another one in Jul 17. I pressed IP the very next day in Jul 17 co contact. Is there a trend which shows that cases with two CO contacts get grant after 45-60 days of 2nd CO contact. 

Please advise


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

loveforaustralia said:


> Hello All, Does two case officer contact mean a speedy grant, I received one in Feb 17 and another one in Jul 17. I pressed IP the very next day in Jul 17 co contact. Is there a trend which shows that cases with two CO contacts get grant after 45-60 days of 2nd CO contact.
> 
> Please advise


There is no such trend.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

There is no rule of Thumb which indicates so. 

We all are eagerly awaiting the grant.

cheers
Raj


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

offto said:


> Thank you for your good wishes dear friend..
> 
> In my case, I didn't even know who my co was cos I never heard from them...I called the DIBP line few time but each time they kept saying it's under process..And also reassured to me that nothing more was needed from me. Infact they told me that my application falls under the 10% category and the grant date was indefinite..But ultimately it came through well for mich
> 
> ...


I lodged visa on 10th June. Submitted medicals, PCC and Form 80 on 6th July after CO asked for them. So from visa lodge its been little more than 2 months. 
The whole process has been going on for about 1 year now since I started preparing first for IELTS in July of last year, took the test in Sep, scored enough to lodge EOI after ACS assessment by Dec 16. Was waiting for 190 all the while when in Feb 17, realized need to improve my points to stand a chance of invitation, wrote PTE in April 17 and scored 90 to boost points by 10. Got NSW invite towards the end of may and lodged visa in June 17. 
I have been told had I done my PCC, Medicals and form 80 before lodging the visa, I had a chance of direct grant. 
Some of my friends who migrated to Australia a couple of years back got their grants within 2 months, so I was hopeful of speedy processing. The concern is I am not getting younger (early 40s) and longer the delay, lower the prospects of getting job. My chances of increments and promos in my current job have diminished since I informed my boss of my decision to apply for Aus PR. I had to tell him to get current employment letter for ACS. 
This delay is affecting the plans I had in mind considering the faster processing for some of my friends in past.
Sorry for the long disgruntled post.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Can understand your frustration and it is very similar for many of us. 
Now after lodging we do not have any option other than waiting and preparing for the life post grant.

All the best.





soshainaus said:


> I lodged visa on 10th June. Submitted medicals, PCC and Form 80 on 6th July after CO asked for them. So from visa lodge its been little more than 2 months.
> The whole process has been going on for about 1 year now since I started preparing first for IELTS in July of last year, took the test in Sep, scored enough to lodge EOI after ACS assessment by Dec 16. Was waiting for 190 all the while when in Feb 17, realized need to improve my points to stand a chance of invitation, wrote PTE in April 17 and scored 90 to boost points by 10. Got NSW invite towards the end of may and lodged visa in June 17.
> I have been told had I done my PCC, Medicals and form 80 before lodging the visa, I had a chance of direct grant.
> Some of my friends who migrated to Australia a couple of years back got their grants within 2 months, so I was hopeful of speedy processing. The concern is I am not getting younger (early 40s) and longer the delay, lower the prospects of getting job. My chances of increments and promos in my current job have diminished since I informed my boss of my decision to apply for Aus PR. I had to tell him to get current employment letter for ACS.
> ...


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

rvd said:


> Can understand your frustration and it is very similar for many of us.
> Now after lodging we do not have any option other than waiting and preparing for the life post grant.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for empathizing!

Your signature shows 'status - received'. Does that mean you already got the grant?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> Thanks for empathizing!
> 
> Your signature shows 'status - received'. Does that mean you already got the grant?


No still received by DIBP. I hope I submitted required documents.. Still in progress but no CO contact..


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> I lodged visa on 10th June. Submitted medicals, PCC and Form 80 on 6th July after CO asked for them. So from visa lodge its been little more than 2 months.
> The whole process has been going on for about 1 year now since I started preparing first for IELTS in July of last year, took the test in Sep, scored enough to lodge EOI after ACS assessment by Dec 16. Was waiting for 190 all the while when in Feb 17, realized need to improve my points to stand a chance of invitation, wrote PTE in April 17 and scored 90 to boost points by 10. Got NSW invite towards the end of may and lodged visa in June 17.
> I have been told had I done my PCC, Medicals and form 80 before lodging the visa, I had a chance of direct grant.
> Some of my friends who migrated to Australia a couple of years back got their grants within 2 months, so I was hopeful of speedy processing. The concern is I am not getting younger (early 40s) and longer the delay, lower the prospects of getting job. My chances of increments and promos in my current job have diminished since I informed my boss of my decision to apply for Aus PR. I had to tell him to get current employment letter for ACS.
> ...


Hi, 

I understand your situation but nothing to do but wait. 

My time line is also similar. 

Lodged visa 190 on 10th June, CO contact for medicals and spouse English proof on 21st June , IP on 12th July......waiting patiently. ....

Best of luck.  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand your situation but nothing to do but wait.
> 
> ...


Thanks and best of luck to you as well!


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

rvd said:


> Can understand your frustration and it is very similar for many of us.
> Now after lodging we do not have any option other than waiting and preparing for the life post grant.
> 
> All the best.




Hey.. same situation. Started for the procedure Feb 2016, got nsw invite in November, lodged for grant in December, CO requested 1 pending PCC which was uploaded mid march and else everything was uploaded.

Still pending for grant... I agree it's frustrating!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samirgawde (Aug 18, 2017)

can any one help me with the trend of 190 Visa grant? I am not able to find which application got the latest 190 Visa grant. I am in a very critical situation. due to the cessation of my work on my current 457 visa, I am suppose to leave Australia by 28th Sep 2017. I have submitted my complete application on 1st Jun 2017. my 190 lodge date is 10th March 2017.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

samirgawde said:


> can any one help me with the trend of 190 Visa grant? I am not able to find which application got the latest 190 Visa grant. I am in a very critical situation. due to the cessation of my work on my current 457 visa, I am suppose to leave Australia by 28th Sep 2017. I have submitted my complete application on 1st Jun 2017. my 190 lodge date is 10th March 2017.


Current trend shows 190 grants in 8-9 months. Yes u r in danger zone. But sometimes they give early grants to onshore applicants.


----------



## samirgawde (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## andreap (Jun 20, 2017)

samirgawde said:


> can any one help me with the trend of 190 Visa grant? I am not able to find which application got the latest 190 Visa grant. I am in a very critical situation. due to the cessation of my work on my current 457 visa, I am suppose to leave Australia by 28th Sep 2017. I have submitted my complete application on 1st Jun 2017. my 190 lodge date is 10th March 2017.


You should have a bridging visa. It is automatic once you apply for a 190.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samirgawde said:


> can any one help me with the trend of 190 Visa grant? I am not able to find which application got the latest 190 Visa grant. I am in a very critical situation. due to the cessation of my work on my current 457 visa, I am suppose to leave Australia by 28th Sep 2017. I have submitted my complete application on 1st Jun 2017. my 190 lodge date is 10th March 2017.


The dates are widespread, the average seem to have increased to about 200+ days... grants are coming but slowly.


----------



## samirgawde (Aug 18, 2017)

The Bridging Visa is granted but not active. It only gets active if your current Visa is coming to an end. That will happen to me in April 2019. Due to the cessation of my work I am having 90 days to stay in Australia. 

There is lot of confusion over bridging Visa. Do let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

New processing time released.. 11 months for 75% while 15 months for 90%

Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## wing (Apr 5, 2017)

It seems a forever wait for my visa as it keep delaying.......


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

wing said:


> It seems a forever wait for my visa as it keep delaying.......


Since the processing times are based on the grants in the passes month, we may expect a reduction of it in coming month I guess.. 

We are seeing some more grants now compared to July !

Please correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammani said:


> Since the processing times are based on the grants in the passes month, we may expect a reduction of it in coming month I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




More, but less than usual number before April


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thakkarmeh (Aug 16, 2017)

Dear All, 

Have been reading post and i must say, they are very informative. Can you please help me with my query. 

Facts of the case are as follows;

submitted visa application on 10th June 2016, received email from CO requesting form 80, PCC and medical on 11th July 2016 (just in a month) and a call from AHC to my current employer. AHC did not ask much (at least thats what my HR guy told) and all went well. However, I had to submit change in circumstance form 1022 as I could not submit medicals of my wife as she was pregnant. 

I initiated whole thing by submitting 1022 with my newly born daughter's application in april 2017. CO sent another email asking for form 80, PCC, medicals. I did all and submitted on 6th July 2017 and IP pressed. Now waiting...

Now my query is how should i calculate the time line in my case? from initial application date which was 10th June 2016 or from revised 1022 which is April 2017? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## thakkarmeh (Aug 16, 2017)

Dear All, 

Have been reading post and i must say, they are very informative. Can you please help me with my query. 

Facts of the case are as follows;

submitted visa application on 10th June 2016, received email from CO requesting form 80, PCC and medical on 11th July 2016 (just in a month) and a call from AHC to my current employer. AHC did not ask much (at least thats what my HR guy told) and all went well. However, I had to submit change in circumstance form 1022 as I could not submit medicals of my wife as she was pregnant. 

I initiated whole thing by submitting 1022 with my newly born daughter's application in april 2017. CO sent another email asking for form 80, PCC, medicals. I did all and submitted on 6th July 2017 and IP pressed. Now waiting...

Now my query is how should i calculate the time line in my case? from initial application date which was 10th June 2016 or from revised 1022 which is April 2017? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thakkarmeh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have been reading post and i must say, they are very informative. Can you please help me with my query.
> 
> ...


No matter how you calculate the time, there is nothing much you can do with the results 

As you are a 2016 case you can send a polite reminder
Beyond that you just have to grin and bear it

Cheers


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello I'm new to this forum just lodged my 190 nsw visa on 8th Aug for ANZCODE 135112 ICT PROJECT MANAGER. Can anyone predict my grant safe if possible .
Thanks


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Check this Link & choose the option: "Estimate your Grant Date"

https://myimmitracker.com/

regards,
Rajnath


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Let's hope this Tuesday is a Good day for Grant seekers and we see Many today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AD1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

hi all.... i filed 190 SS ACT in july 2017.... but i forgot to upload spouse passport copy...can anybody tell what should i do.... should i contact the case officer or will he/she ask for it on his/her own????


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

AD1982 said:


> hi all.... i filed 190 SS ACT in july 2017.... but i forgot to upload spouse passport copy...can anybody tell what should i do.... should i contact the case officer or will he/she ask for it on his/her own????


If you are asking visa lodge then you can upload from immiaccount.

No need to wait for CO contact


----------



## AD1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

rvd said:


> If you are asking visa lodge then you can upload from immiaccount.
> 
> No need to wait for CO contact


no no during filing of state nomination i forgot to upload spouse passport copy.... now i cannot access the application..... i have been assigned a case officer on 17th of august but no communication after that.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AD1982 said:


> no no during filing of state nomination i forgot to upload spouse passport copy.... now i cannot access the application..... i have been assigned a case officer on 17th of august but no communication after that.....


I presume you have the Case officer email id through which you were informed that he has been allotted your case

Just attach your wife's passport in an email and send it to him

Cheers


----------



## AD1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I presume you have the Case officer email id through which you were informed that he has been allotted your case
> 
> Just attach your wife's passport in an email and send it to him
> 
> Cheers


thanks buddy....


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Anyone who completed their details on this 190 visa tracker google sheet, please update. You are also welcome to add in your details. However, make note your best tracker will always be immitracker and you can always get more analysis there. This below sheet is just to track who all are waiting and active on Expat forum.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## andreap (Jun 20, 2017)

CO Adelaide contacted me by email requesting my husband Australian Police Check...I have already upload it, just uploaded again just in case... but seems weird to me...any one had a similar experience?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreap said:


> CO Adelaide contacted me by email requesting my husband Australian Police Check...I have already upload it, just uploaded again just in case... but seems weird to me...any one had a similar experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Its nothing uncommon

Many times the files get corrupted when uploading

Dont read too much into it and you have done the right thing by uploading it again

Press the IP button if it is active

Cheers


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

andreap said:


> CO Adelaide contacted me by email requesting my husband Australian Police Check...I have already upload it, just uploaded again just in case... but seems weird to me...any one had a similar experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Don't worry,my co contacted first on 23rd April asked for few documents.she Again contacted on 1st August asking for the same documents.
I guess due to technical issues such thing happened.though I got very nervous


----------



## ashitnv (Aug 21, 2017)

*Launching my eoi soon within 1 month*

My score is 55 + 5 state sponsorship.

Currently , for me nsw is open for ss.


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

3 nos of 190 grants have been reported in immitracker friends... 2 of them must be direct grants... let's hope for the best in this week ..


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

they are granting visa to people that have claimed 15 points for experience and most of them have applied without an agent.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Sammani said:


> 3 nos of 190 grants have been reported in immitracker friends... 2 of them must be direct grants... let's hope for the best in this week ..


I doubt one of the grant as hoax since it says lodged on 22-Aug-2017, CO contact for wife PCC and Form 80 on 23-Aug-2017, and grant on 28-Aug-2017.

I could not logically accept this. I would have accepted if it was a direct but could not accept a grant in 6 days after a CO contact..

Has anyone come across such a grant? Kindly share your thoughts..

Otherwise I am also happy that grant started flowing.. The other guy who got direct (applied on 08-Aug-2017) is legitimate and happy for him..


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

they are granting visa to people who have claimed 15 points for experience and most of them have applied without an agent


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

does dibp send an email to the person too about grant of visa or they only send it to the agent?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> does dibp send an email to the person too about grant of visa or they only send it to the agent?


The email mentioned on visa application for the communication will be used to send the grant letter. 

Agents will put their email only so agent will get the grant letter..


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> they are granting visa to people who have claimed 15 points for experience and most of them have applied without an agent


My bad luck, I am onshore applicant and waiting for my VISA since 4.5 months having 15 points for experience


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

gaddam1 said:


> My bad luck, I am onshore applicant and waiting for my VISA since 4.5 months having 15 points for experience


That is strange. You have 15 points for work and onshore too. Have you applied through an agent?


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> That is strange. You have 15 points for work and onshore too. Have you applied through an agent?


No mate, i have applied on my own.

Even i am wondering, what is going on with my application :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

gaddam1 said:


> No mate, i have applied on my own.
> 
> Even i am wondering, what is going on with my application :fingerscrossed:


same is the case with everyone. Dont know what DIBP is doing with applications. Anyways good luck with your grant. I hope eveyone will get their grants soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Omair77 said:


> they are granting visa to people that have claimed 15 points for experience and most of them have applied without an agent.




I think thats not the main factors  

Analysis of direct grants show that they are quick gor other unknown reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think thats not the main factors
> 
> Analysis of direct grants show that they are quick gor other unknown reasons.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Do you think that pritpal0882 case on immitracker is genuine one as I could not logically accept. I would have accepted if it was a direct but could not accept a grant in 6 days after a CO contact.. 

CO allocation on very next day is astonishing me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rvd said:


> I doubt one of the grant as hoax since it says lodged on 22-Aug-2017, CO contact for wife PCC and Form 80 on 23-Aug-2017, and grant on 28-Aug-2017.
> 
> I could not logically accept this. I would have accepted if it was a direct but could not accept a grant in 6 days after a CO contact..
> 
> ...




He has been verified through tracker, been a member for 6 months.

He is also been on whatsapp groups, and in this forum. Maybe someone can ping a pm to him? 

6-10-20-30 days grants used to be regular in the past - i see no reason not to believe that is not possible nowadays.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> He has been verified through tracker, been a member for 6 months.
> 
> He is also been on whatsapp groups, and in this forum. Maybe someone can ping a pm to him?
> 
> ...


I am happy if DIBP starts giving the grant in such short time. This could be another symptom that DIBP is getting back to normal speed in issuing grants.

Hope this continues and everyone get their grants soon.. especially those who are all waiting a while..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rvd said:


> I am happy if DIBP starts giving the grant in such short time. This could be another symptom that DIBP is getting back to normal speed in issuing grants.
> 
> Hope this continues and everyone get their grants soon.. especially those who are all waiting a while..


lets hope for good.


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all, I have my PR visa application underway with Victoria state nomination. I applied for state nomination as a divorcee but what happens to my state nomination approval in case I want to remarry now before the visa grant? As Vic approval letter says that this approval is valid when there is no change to your circumstances. Can anyone kindly put some light on this issue pls?


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Not sure though but most of the grants I see in the forum are from Adelaide. Wake up Brisbane!!! . I see most grants for 189 rather 190. Is it because no of 189 applications are high compared to 190? Please advise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> Not sure though but most of the grants I see in the forum are from Adelaide. Wake up Brisbane!!! . I see most grants for 189 rather 190. Is it because no of 189 applications are high compared to 190? Please advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All these discussions are of no use because its doesn't help and all discussion stays a pure guess. Best way is to put all docs in CO face the very first time and hope that CO is quick enough


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> All these discussions are of no use because its doesn't help and all discussion stays a pure guess. Best way is to put all docs in CO face the very first time and hope that CO is quick enough




Agree. I missed to upload Form 80 for me and my wife. Uploaded them after CO asked and its been 3 months since then. I have a query though regarding my experience though CO didn't ask anything on that

Company 1

I joined in X company and the name got changed to Y after an year. My experience letter is on Y letter head for 10 years I worked. Also my RNR is also on Y letter head. I submitted my 10 years of bank statement as a proof along with experience letter on Y letter head and the offer Letter on X letter head . Any issue with this ?

Company 2

I joined in A company and I am still working from past 3 years. A has taken over B but their legal entities are different. What A has done is , they changed their logo to AB instead of A though the letter head has A as the official address at the bottom. A has given RNR to me with logo as AB and A as official address or legal entity at the bottom of Letter head. I submitted the same to ACS for Assessment also. Now as an employment evidence, I submitted Company A offer letter , first two years of income tax return and 12 months payslips for third year. Recently Company A brought major stake in B and now they changed the logo back to A . Will it be an issue ?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> Agree. I missed to upload Form 80 for me and my wife. Uploaded them after CO asked and its been 3 months since then. I have a query though regarding my experience though CO didn't ask anything on that
> 
> Company 1
> 
> ...


1. No issues
2. No issues

Suggestion : Create a statutory declaration explaining all this and upload it via immiaccount ONLY IF YOU WISH.


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. No issues
> 
> 2. No issues
> 
> ...




Thanks Bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> Agree. I missed to upload Form 80 for me and my wife. Uploaded them after CO asked and its been 3 months since then. I have a query though regarding my experience though CO didn't ask anything on that
> 
> Company 1
> 
> ...




Mine also similar same . My current company name has changed and I attached form 1022 to immi for that changes. But, my question I did upload docs all except offer letters . I lost it ,
So, should be a problem? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

worldking said:


> Mine also similar same . My current company name has changed and I attached form 1022 to immi for that changes. But, my question I did upload docs all except offer letters . I lost it ,
> So, should be a problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe exp letters should be OK. Just see if you have any email confirmation wrt Offer letter


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

Need experts advice, do I need to I form DIBP, for following reason

1. My title got changed recently in my current organization, it is just the title change nothing changed with respect to job deliverables.

Should I submit the change? If yes then how

Or should I leave it as it is?

It's been almost 3 months after first CO contact, no updates.

Please suggest

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

navinchhabra said:


> Need experts advice, do I need to I form DIBP, for following reason
> 
> 1. My title got changed recently in my current organization, it is just the title change nothing changed with respect to job deliverables.
> 
> ...


You are required to inform the CO of your new designation 

You need to file a Form 1022 for change of circumstances 

Just fill it and upload it 

Cheers


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I believe exp letters should be OK. Just see if you have any email confirmation wrt Offer letter




Noted mate .thx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Guys,

I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today. :yo:


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today.
> T:yo:


Congrats .. best wishes


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today. :yo:


Your patience has paid off . 
Good luck for your future endeavors


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today. :yo:




 congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today. :yo:


Congratulations. Best wishes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today. :yo:




Congratulations Rohit. Did you lodge in October 2016.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today. :yo:


wow congrats mate...


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today. :yo:


Hey Rohit,

Congrats on your Grant. The CO contacted you 4 times. Did they ask additional supporting Documents? 

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow 8 Grants reported Today for 190 in Immi tracker

Cheers
Raj


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today. :yo:


Congratulations and all the best Rohit..


----------



## samirgawde (Aug 18, 2017)

*inconsistent wording*

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 on 10th March 2017 and I am still awaiting my assessment.

I have 457 visa granted on 28thApr2015 which has the condition for cessation of work as in 90 days I have to "apply for a substantive visa" - which I have done.

But the new condition says that you need to be granted another visa else have to leave country.

I am trying to get a consistent answer. This is very critical for me as my 90 days after cessation of work will end on 28th SEp 2017.

Any help on clarity will be much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samirgawde said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 on 10th March 2017 and I am still awaiting my assessment.
> 
> ...


You have submitted an EOI or submitted a visa application under 190 and paid the visa fees ?
If you have paid the visa fees, were you issued a Bridging visa ?

Cheers


----------



## samirgawde (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have submitted an EOI or submitted a visa application under 190 and paid the visa fees ?
> If you have paid the visa fees, were you issued a Bridging visa ?
> 
> Cheers


I have paid Visa fees, Bridging Visa A granted but not active. There are many conditions mentioned in bridging visa and I find it a bit hard to comprehend correctly. 

I consulted a migration agent just to confirm, he advised I will get BVE activated after cancellation of current 457.

New vevo conditions for 457 cessation of work states I have to be granted another visa before 90days, but my original 457 grant mentions only apply for a substantive visa. This is creating an issue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samirgawde said:


> I have paid Visa fees, Bridging Visa A granted but not active. There are many conditions mentioned in bridging visa and I find it a bit hard to comprehend correctly.
> 
> I consulted a migration agent just to confirm, he advised I will get BVE activated after cancellation of current 457.
> 
> New vevo conditions for 457 cessation of work states I have to be granted another visa before 90days, but my original 457 grant mentions only apply for a substantive visa. This is creating an issue.


I am not an expert, but if you verbatim write the conditions of your bridging visa, maybe someone else may help

Cheers


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. With God's grace, I have received a grant today. :yo:




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samirgawde (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am not an expert, but if you verbatim write the conditions of your bridging visa, maybe someone else may help
> 
> Cheers


Okay after a long discussion on phone with immigration here is what I have to do.
Just stating so it might be useful for someone.

The current 457 will be cancelled if I do not secure a sponsor post 90 days of cessation. But the 457 will not be cancelled straight away. Immigration will notify me. My Bridging visa - A only gets active on 2019 after my 457 ceases naturally. So BV-A is also cancelled. I have to then apply for BV-E, which will allow me to stay lawfully till the assessment of my 190 Visa, but BV-E does not have work rights.

Thanks!


----------



## amilawickyuom (Jun 10, 2016)

Guys, long awaited day arrived. Got the grant today...


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

amilawickyuom said:


> Guys, long awaited day arrived. Got the grant today...




Congratulations, looks like it is raining today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

amilawickyuom said:


> Guys, long awaited day arrived. Got the grant today...




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hey Rohit,
> 
> Congrats on your Grant. The CO contacted you 4 times. Did they ask additional supporting Documents?
> 
> ...


Thanks Raj !! CO contacted 4 times due to wife's pregnancy and addition of new born baby to application.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

satban said:


> Congratulations Rohit. Did you lodge in October 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro !! I lodged in December 2016.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your wishes !!


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks Raj !! CO contacted 4 times due to wife's pregnancy and addition of new born baby to application.


Hello Rohit,

Good to know. Double Congrats Mate!

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

amilawickyuom said:


> Guys, long awaited day arrived. Got the grant today...


Great news congrats to u and all who got through many congrats.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks everyone for your wishes !!


Seeing u guys gives hope. Forum is buzzing again 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

Congratulations everyone who got their grants and good luck to those waiting


----------



## rahulupadhyay009 (Aug 28, 2017)

Dear members, 
It's great to see the happy faces!

I applied for ANZSCO : 411411 (60+5)
PTE : S - 90, R - 71, L - 78, W - 76, Overall - 76
Skill assessment : 13/02/17
NSW EOI : 26/03/17,
Invitation : 31/03/17
Nominated : 10/5/17
Visa lodged: 18/5/17
Status: Received.

It's been more than 3 months, CO haven't contacted yet. Anyone who applied for same ANZSCO & waiting for grant?? Any idea how much time do I have to wait?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> Dear members,
> It's great to see the happy faces!
> 
> I applied for ANZSCO : 411411 (60+5)
> ...




Trend has been erratic in nature and if you have submitted complete documentation, you can expect it soon.

No CO contact is not bad. May be you r heading to get DG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulupadhyay009 (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes, all documents are done. Form 80, Form 1221.
Medical done before visa lodgement. 
PCC done within first week of lodgement & uploaded.


----------



## rahulupadhyay009 (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes, all documents are done. Form 80, Form 1221.
Medical done before visa lodgement. 
PCC done within first week of lodgement & uploaded.






offto said:


> Congratulations everyone who got their grants and good luck to those waiting





Himadri said:


> Trend has been erratic in nature and if you have submitted complete documentation, you can expect it soon.
> 
> No CO contact is not bad. May be you r heading to get DG.
> 
> ...


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> Yes, all documents are done. Form 80, Form 1221.
> 
> Medical done before visa lodgement.
> 
> PCC done within first week of lodgement & uploaded.




So now you can't do much, take some hobby! Enjoy life, plan for future, learn about what will you do post Grant.

Create Positive vibe around you and when the day come don't forget to say thanks to God and Friends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> Dear members,
> It's great to see the happy faces!
> 
> I applied for ANZSCO : 411411 (60+5)
> ...


The average historically was 85-90 days. 

It has then started to increase, i was expecting to 200 days. 

However, today resulted in flood of grants, which i hope would bring averages to normal processing times. 

Lets see.


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Thanks everyone for your wishes !!




Congrats mate. May I know, why the CO contacted 4 times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

worldking said:


> Congrats mate. May I know, why the CO contacted 4 times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You already answered for above question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello Dear Forumers,

Finally I got the Grant Today !!

All the Best for others who are waiting 

regards,
Raj


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> Finally I got the Grant Today !!
> 
> ...


Congratulations. wishing you all the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> Finally I got the Grant Today !!
> 
> ...


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Many congratulations to all who received grant.. Wishing the waiting people to get their grants soon.

All the best for everyone..


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Two grants reported in 190 tracker today. Congratulations to Mayur and Rajnath


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird91 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi everyone!!

I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -

Lodgement date - 23-Dec-16
1st CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - 10-Jan-17
IP Pressed - 20-Jan-17
Grant - 5-Sep-17

For those who have been been waiting for quite some time, do not give up hope. Your grant is around the corner.

Cheers,
Thunderbird91


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Thunderbird91 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -
> 
> ...




Great  Many congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

thunderbird91 said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -
> 
> ...


congratulations


----------



## Singhprabs (Sep 4, 2017)

Dear Forumers ....For people already in queensland, the working in queensland for 6 months rule ... is it completed six months ... so if i started working in mid of March .. will it be ok to apply now or wait till mid of september !!

Help appreciated


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

25 grants reported already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 25 grants reported already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This means actual numbers ate much much more.

May be more than 350 across visa categories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Friends,

GRRRRAAAAAAAAAANNNTTTTEDDDDD... 


thanks


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Himadri said:


> This means actual numbers ate much much more.
> 
> May be more than 350 across visa categories.
> 
> ...




Congraaaaaaats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Himadri said:


> This means actual numbers ate much much more.
> 
> May be more than 350 across visa categories.
> 
> ...




Based in previous years, tracker has 10% sample, so in case of 25 the actual number is 250 or so and so forth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Friends,
> 
> GRRRRAAAAAAAAAANNNTTTTEDDDDD...
> 
> ...


Many congratulations and all the best..


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thunderbird91 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -
> 
> ...


Hey Thunderbird,

Congratulations! Perseverance pays !

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Grants were started flowing everywhere in September but Jan applicants where minimum so far.

Hope Jan lodged people will also start get their grants..

190 Grants in Sep 2017 so far for the applicants of month
Jun -	3
May - 3
April	- 3
Mar -	11
Feb -	5
Jan	- 1
Dec-16 -	5
Nov-16 -	4
Oct-16 -	1


----------



## rahulupadhyay009 (Aug 28, 2017)

So when can I expect my grant??
I applied for NSW for Enrolled nurse with 65 points including state point.
Lodged on 18/5/17 with all documents and medical.


rvd said:


> Grants were started flowing everywhere in September but Jan applicants where minimum so far.
> 
> Hope Jan lodged people will also start get their grants..
> 
> ...


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> So when can I expect my grant??
> I applied for NSW for Enrolled nurse with 65 points including state point.
> Lodged on 18/5/17 with all documents and medical.


As you are onshore and more demand profession.. You many get soon may be this month..

All the best..


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello friends... 

Thank you so much for your wishes and encouragement throughout this journey. I am so lucky to be a member of this forum. 
Initially when I was assessed as "Eng Technologist you guys were helping me (Sultan, Ola.v and many others)" to redo the CDR and obtain Prof. Eng anzsco code. If I accepted the Eng Tech code at that time I m sure I would be waiting for an invite still now. So I am thanking you guys again and hope you get your grant soon...

See my timeline for your reference. 


__________________
SC 190 233214

12.01.2017 - EA+ Structural Engineer
16.01.2017 - EOI (NSW) 
09.02.2017 - Invitation to apply
14.02.2017 - Paid fees for nomination
22.02.2017 - Nomination Approval
31.03.2017 - Visa Application
10.04.2017 - CO contact (for medicals)
05.09.2017 - Grant 
March 2018 - IED


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rvd said:


> As you are onshore and more demand profession.. You many get soon may be this month..
> 
> All the best..


Being Onshore may expedite to some extent but Anzsco code or demand has no effect in my opinion 

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Guys,

190 Visa granted for me and my family.

Thanks for the support..

All the best for everyone.. Wishing you all for speedy grants..

Cheers
________________


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 190 Visa granted for me and my family.
> 
> ...




Wow congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 190 Visa granted for me and my family.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulupadhyay009 (Aug 28, 2017)

Congras Mate.


rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 190 Visa granted for me and my family.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

Finally After nine long months got the grand today

Application was launched in December 2016
Invitation letter was September 2016 and state sponsorship approval letter was November 2016






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

rkmehta06 said:


> Finally After nine long months got the grand today
> 
> Application was launched in December 2016
> Invitation letter was September 2016 and state sponsorship approval letter was November 2016
> ...


Congrats ...grant from Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

sdilshad said:


> Congrats ...grant from Brisbane or Adelaide?



Not sure. Query for PCC came in Jan from Brisbane so would assume would be Brisbane office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 190 Visa granted for me and my family.
> 
> ...




By what date do u need to reach for first stamp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkmehta06 said:


> Not sure. Query for PCC came in Jan from Brisbane so would assume would be Brisbane office.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the bottom of the grant letter the name of the office where it was processed would be given

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

rkmehta06 said:


> By what date do u need to reach for first stamp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


23-Jan-2018..

Congratulations to you..


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> At the bottom of the grant letter the name of the office where it was processed would be given
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




I have not seen the letter yet. My agent just informed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

rvd said:


> 23-Jan-2018..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you..




Thanks mate. And same to u.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cypher123 (Aug 30, 2017)

Aye Aye sir...Congratulations... What next >>>>>> Pray for us.....


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

cypher123 said:


> Aye Aye sir...Congratulations... What next >>>>>> Pray for us.....


Best wishes and prayers for everyone to get their grants soon..


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

*261314*

I have lodged my Visa on July-13(ANZSCO-261314-Software Tester). 
Can any one share the grant statistics for of 261314?
Is it rarely given a grant for 261314 or will it get the same consideration like other job ANZSCO codes?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yempee said:


> I have lodged my Visa on July-13(ANZSCO-261314-Software Tester).
> Can any one share the grant statistics for of 261314?
> Is it rarely given a grant for 261314 or will it get the same consideration like other job ANZSCO codes?


 all points and Anzsco codes application are treated as equal during processing 

It's the invite which is difficult for 261314 and you have crossed that hurdle successfully 
Please remove this notion from your mind that you are at any disadvantage being 261314

The processing time will,depend on the strength of the documents you have submitted, how well you have presented them, and the complexity of your case 

Now wait for CO contact or grant patiently 

Cheers


----------



## cypher123 (Aug 30, 2017)

Everyone is treated as equal as any other ANZSCO code.

I have lodged my visa app on June 22nd, 2017 and still waiting for grant. I am a software tester too. The biggest hurdle was getting an invite and we have done with that. So, wait and pray..


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Guys, 
I have lodged my visa today... 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : pending
Medical + PCC upload : pending
CO contact : Pending


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Guys,
> I have lodged my visa today...
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> ...


Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Guys,
> I have lodged my visa today...
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> ...




All the best!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreap (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi!! 
Still waiting the grant but...I got a job!! 
Should I include it in my application? If I contact CO to inform will it delay more my processing time??
Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

andreap said:


> Hi!!
> Still waiting the grant but...I got a job!!
> Should I include it in my application? If I contact CO to inform will it delay more my processing time??
> Thanks!!
> ...


Irrespective of thinking for any delay, any changes should be updated CO immediately and moreover, it won't affect visa processing timing.


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI yesterday for 189 and 190 visa for Software Engineer. I choosed Vic state. My points are mentioned below: 
Age : 30
Edu : 15
PTE : 20 
Exp : 0 

Should i change my state from Victoria to NSW? If yes, can i change it as i have already submitted the EOI?


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI yesterday for 189 and 190 visa for Software Engineer. I choosed Vic state. My points are mentioned below:
> Age : 30
> Edu : 15
> PTE : 20
> ...


You can submit multiple EOI. so summit another for NSW. Once you get selected you can decide which one before lodging visa

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI yesterday for 189 and 190 visa for Software Engineer. I choosed Vic state. My points are mentioned below:
> Age : 30
> Edu : 15
> PTE : 20
> ...


You suddenly realised that the grass is greener in NSW rather then VIC ?
If you keep oscillating, you will reach nowhere 
Take an informed decision and then try to stick with it

Cheers


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

samuel_ay said:


> mehtamohit1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have submitted my EOI yesterday for 189 and 190 visa for Software Engineer. I choosed Vic state. My points are mentioned below:
> ...



Is it? If i create another EOI should i uncheck 189 in that and select 190 only? As my current EOI has 189 and 190 both checked.


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> mehtamohit1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have submitted my EOI yesterday for 189 and 190 visa for Software Engineer. I choosed Vic state. My points are mentioned below:
> ...


Not suddenly. But i read somewhere on expat that NSW prefer good language skills and Vic prefer minimum 3 years of experience. I am just checking on that.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Is it? If i create another EOI should i uncheck 189 in that and select 190 only? As my current EOI has 189 and 190 both checked.


You can have multiple EOIs. Leave the current EOI as it is for 189 and VIC


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Okay, and i can create another one for 190 and apply for NSW?


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> mehtamohit1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it? If i create another EOI should i uncheck 189 in that and select 190 only? As my current EOI has 189 and 190 both checked.
> ...


Okay , so i can create another one for 190 and apply for NSW?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Okay , so i can create another one for 190 and apply for NSW?


Yes you can


----------



## FinalLeap (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi all,

Could anyone please help me.

I'm in a pickle. I paid the application fee (AUD 7,440 for me and family) for my 190 visa via credit card. However, my application is still in "Ready to Submit" mode.
I also didn't receive any acknowledgement or receipt for the payment.

On the other hand, I received message from the credit card bank that says "credit card charge made online on Sep 9 ...". The credit card is from a US bank and it was Sunday when I did the payment from Pakistan.

Did anyone go through similar situation.
Does it have something to do with the funds clearance etc?

Thanks﻿


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FinalLeap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone please help me.
> 
> ...


Hm... I would suggest call DIBP and find out what is going on, thats quite unusual.


----------



## FinalLeap (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry it was "Sep 10".


----------



## FinalLeap (Jan 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Hm... I would suggest call DIBP and find out what is going on, thats quite unusual.


Thank you andreyx108b for the reply. 

Sorry it was "Sep 10" instead of "Sep 9". 

Do you know how long DIBP take to respond to calls or emails?


----------



## nhat1811 (Nov 3, 2016)

FinalLeap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone please help me.
> 
> ...


I suggest you submit a ticket about your problem to their system at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form

I guess there is a technical issue with your account. 

I haven't received the Ack Letter after i paid everything when i was applying for 190 and I submitted a ticket to them. A few day later, they replied my back with the Ack Letter and more information.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

FinalLeap said:


> Thank you andreyx108b for the reply.
> 
> Sorry it was "Sep 10" instead of "Sep 9".
> 
> Do you know how long DIBP take to respond to calls or emails?


Email I am not sure..

Phone calls if you call exactly on the start of DIBP work hours then it may easy to get connect. Otherwise you will have wait in long queue..

It sounds silly but nothing to loose so you can try to delete all your history and cookies from your browser and try to open freshly to login in the immiaccount.


----------



## FinalLeap (Jan 18, 2017)

nhat1811 said:


> I suggest you submit a ticket about your problem to their system at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form
> 
> I guess there is a technical issue with your account.
> 
> I haven't received the Ack Letter after i paid everything when i was applying for 190 and I submitted a ticket to them. A few day later, they replied my back with the Ack Letter and more information.


Thank you. That was helpful. I have submitted a ticked. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## FinalLeap (Jan 18, 2017)

rvd said:


> Email I am not sure..
> 
> Phone calls if you call exactly on the start of DIBP work hours then it may easy to get connect. Otherwise you will have wait in long queue..
> 
> It sounds silly but nothing to loose so you can try to delete all your history and cookies from your browser and try to open freshly to login in the immiaccount.


I opened it in a different fresh browser. But still same situation.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

FinalLeap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone please help me.
> 
> ...


Yesterday, immiaccount is under maintenance and some maintenance activities were done by DIBP. Many people were facing difference issues. Wait for one day and then try calling or mailing DIBP.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

FinalLeap said:


> I opened it in a different fresh browser. But still same situation.


As karan said wait for a day.. Sending an email is no harm.. you can send it..


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Got my grant today


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> Got my grant today


 What a lucky tale, many congrats


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> Got my grant today


Conrag bro


Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> Got my grant today


Congrats 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

Got my grant today. Lodged 10th may 2017. 1 co contact for medicals and verification on wifes functional english.
190 south australia.
Thanks everyone for the help and support. Humbled!

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

A-K said:


> Got my grant today. Lodged 10th may 2017. 1 co contact for medicals and verification on wifes functional english.
> 190 south australia.
> Thanks everyone for the help and support. Humbled!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Congrats
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> ...




Wait another 2weeks max . They will takeover . 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulupadhyay009 (Aug 28, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants today...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

It's good to see that there are progress with grants. My case is so near yet so far. It could an outlier which takes 11 years to process .

__________________
Internal auditor 70+5

EOI submission : 11/01/2017
Invitation : 9/2/2017
NSW approval : 27/2/2017 
VISA lodged : 4/3/2017 
Co contact : 27/3/2017
Info uploaded : 19/5/2017
Grant : xx


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

*190 Visa Grant*

Dear Friends, with great pleasure I would like to inform you all that I got my 190 grant today along with my spouse and daughter.
Thank you all for maintaining this awesome forum and good luck for your speedy grants.

Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 5
Language:20
Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)
ANZSCO Code: 261111 Business Analyst
Visa Lodgement (190 NSW): 01/05/2017
CO Contact for further documents : 09/05/2017
Documents submitted: 19/05/2017
Visa Grant: 12/09/2017


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

theanalyst said:


> Dear Friends, with great pleasure I would like to inform you all that I got my 190 grant today along with my spouse and daughter.
> Thank you all for maintaining this awesome forum and good luck for your speedy grants.
> 
> Age: 25
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

theanalyst said:


> Dear Friends, with great pleasure I would like to inform you all that I got my 190 grant today along with my spouse and daughter.
> Thank you all for maintaining this awesome forum and good luck for your speedy grants.
> 
> Age: 25
> ...


Great ! Congrats Bro.


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Great ! Congrats Bro.


Thank you. The only problem is my IED is 11/10/2017, i.e. less than a month from now. It will be a challenge to resolve my life here before I depart. Well !!!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

commie_rick said:


> It's good to see that there are progress with grants. My case is so near yet so far. It could an outlier which takes 11 years to process .
> 
> __________________
> Internal auditor 70+5
> ...




I meant 11 months


----------



## KAR1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I have two question and need suggestions,

1. As a primary applicant I have deferred my medical due to pregnancy. If I decide to get the xray done while I m pregnant, is it advisable to submit form 1022 Change of Circumstances Form in which i inform the CO that an additional family member is on its way? 

2. The exact dates of my employment on my form and those mentioned in the employment reference letter are slightly different. Example I started working in a particular position and mentioned on the form 10 October as my start date. However, later when i got my employment letter from the HR the start date was 1 October. Do I need to fill the form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Information?
Thanks.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

theanalyst said:


> Thank you. The only problem is my IED is 11/10/2017, i.e. less than a month from now. It will be a challenge to resolve my life here before I depart. Well !!!




I am sure, it will be sorted out. For now enjoy the moment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

KAR1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Yes

2. Correct the errors and inform through 1023


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

KAR1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have two question and need suggestions,
> 
> ...


In my humble opinion

1- yes
2- no, a 10 days diff as far as the month and year is same will not make diff if the emp is continuous and the starting date implies to the start of a new position only rather than a new emp.


----------



## rahulupadhyay009 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello all, 
I got my grant today...


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> Hello all,
> I got my grant today...




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> Hello all,
> I got my grant today...


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FinalLeap (Jan 18, 2017)

FinalLeap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone please help me.
> 
> ...


Hi All, 

This problem is solved now. 

I requested the credit card company to retract the transaction. Luckily it was not claimed by DIBP yet. After retraction I tried again and this time the payment was declined with the message "Payment Failed: Declined". But again the credit card was charged. Again I asked the credit card company to retract the transaction. 
I tried again and this time it was successful, got the payment receipt and application submittetd. It was an unnecessary stressful situation but at the end all was OK. Nobody knows what were the problems!


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello all, 
I also got my grant today...


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

Deposh said:


> Hello all,
> I also got my grant today...


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Deposh said:


> Hello all,
> I also got my grant today...


Congratulations 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

affections28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> What is the current fee for filing Victoria 190 EOI ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi ,
There is no Fee for filling EOI for Victoria ...


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> It's good to see that there are progress with grants. My case is so near yet so far. It could an outlier which takes 11 years to process .
> 
> __________________
> Internal auditor 70+5
> ...


Congratulation ....


----------



## hohogogo (May 23, 2016)

Guys I would like to share our good news
We got our grant today*
Lodge date 12 May 2017 NSW*

I really appreciate all the info I have learned here and all the love and care every one share and pray to Allah for all of you to get granted ASAP
Remember us in your prayers to start a safe and happy New life

**


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

GraNT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annisa adrianto (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi All,

Just got our grant today (190). Thanks for all the information that you all provided here, mean a lot for me. Hopefully you guys get your grant ASAP.thanks


----------



## annisa adrianto (Nov 7, 2016)

Here is my timeline :

190 permanent visa TIMELINE

🍄Vetasses lodged 28/06/2016
-outstanding 26/06/2016
-re lodge 02/09/2016
🍄Vetasses outcome 22/09/2016 (positive)
🍄IELTS 08/10/2017 (competent)
🍄EOI 04/11/2016
🍄Invitation (QLD) 08/11/2016
🍄Lodge all documents 12/11/2016
🍄Result 16/11/2016 (approved)
🍄DIBP invitation 17/01/2017
🍄Lodge 06/03/2017
🍄1st CO contact 14/03/2017 (asked AFP certf+PCC,Health,Payslips,bank statements)
🍄Provided payslips+bank statements, AFP certf+PCC 27/03/2017
🍄Medical Done 17/04/2017
🍄2nd CO contact 21/04/1017 (wife's functional english)
🍄Wife done IELTS on 13/05/2017
🍄IELTS Result 26/05/2017
➡Competent 6.0
🍄provided CO with IELTS result 04/06/2017
🍄 granted 14/09/2017


----------



## askarthik (Mar 9, 2016)

This is due to extra layer of security implemented by US banks for their Credit Cards.
Normally they won't authorize until we call, verify and request them to approve the transaction when it was made from outside US.



FinalLeap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This problem is solved now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

hi Friends, 

I am happy to let you know that I have been Granted (me, spouse and kid) today at 12:28 pm (IST) through GSM Adelaide.

Many thanks to the forum members for their help, keeping the motivation up and support.

For those who have got Immi commencement Mail, I got the same on 21st July and within 25 days got my Grant, so it is A GOOD SIGN. 

My timeline is in my signature and will be happy to help others.


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Experts,
I have query about difference b/w 190 and 489 in terms of services avail in Australia. 
I have heard that if we go via 489, we do not get free schooling for children, free medicare for family etc. whereas in 190 we get these services free of cost.. "IS IT TRUE"?... 
And also, what are the other differences b/w these two categories and which one is more preferable and WHY?

Any one any idea..
Thanks !
Dev


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

Himadri said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to let you know that I have been Granted (me, spouse and kid) today at 12:28 pm (IST) through GSM Adelaide.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro... Congratulations to you....:lalala::lalala::lalala:
Just need to ask, Did you do the whole process yourself or hire any consultancy?
And what is your subclass and SOL?


Thanks!
Dev


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

dev.australia said:


> Hi Bro... Congratulations to you....:lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> Just need to ask, Did you do the whole process yourself or hire any consultancy?
> 
> ...



Thanks mate.

Process till assessment was done by myself and post that had hired an agency to do the document part as I did not have much time to go through all the details. However, I was personally involved in each document and submissions.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hello experts,

I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.

I am applying PR for 261313 (Software Engineer).I have got ACS results with AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing(15 pts).My PTE scores are above 65+ as of now so i will earn 10 point with it,age (30).Hence i earn total 55 points.Can I apply for EOI in PR190 so i will earn additional 5 points? This will fetch me 60 points as of now,meanwhile I am going to write PTE again to get 79+.Later i can edit my EOI and increase my chances.Atleast on pro rata basis my application will be on top stack right?Is this good approach ? 

What if i get invite with 60 points before i take my second attempt PTE ? still i need to update EOI if i get 79+ marks?

Later can i add PR 189 in EOI if i get additional 10 points in PTE?

please help me whether I can go for applying EOI - PR190 for now


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

....


----------



## zishahmur (Nov 4, 2016)

Neither my laptop nor my inbox turned golden when I received the visa grant notification email today morning. It was rather in grey scale.

All the best to you all !


Education: 20
Experience: 10
Total points: 55 + 5 (SS)
EOI: 31/01/2017
Inv: 31/01/2017 (Had approval from VIC on 22/12/2016)
ANZSCO Code: 233512 
Visa Lodgement (190 VIC): 23/02/2017
Skilled support officer Contact for some small info : 16/03/2017 Responded: 21/03/2017
Status: Received till grant
Visa Grant: 14/09/2017 from GSM Brisbane


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Process till assessment was done by myself and post that had hired an agency to do the document part as I did not have much time to go through all the details. However, I was personally involved in each document and submissions.
> 
> ...


PERFECT... If you are ok, can you please share the fees and consultancy name which you hired.
you can also mail me on [email protected]
It's really ok if you are not comfortable..
Thanks!
Dev


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Himadri said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to let you know that I have been Granted (me, spouse and kid) today at 12:28 pm (IST) through GSM Adelaide.
> 
> ...


Congrats Himdari.... Party to banti hai...


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Congrats Himdari.... Party to banti hai...




Yes indeed, yours is also near may be by next week. 

Thanks Brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cypher123 (Aug 30, 2017)

Himadri, I have been reading each threads in this forum almost everyday and you and couple others are pretty much active in here. I also read that you were asking someone about immi commencement email and see what you got in next moment.

CONGRATULATIONS.........

I lodged my visa 22nd June and since then waiting waiting waiting.....pray for all of us.

SC- 190.


----------



## Ozdreamz1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
I am a silent reader of this forum.
It helped me a lot in case of any doubt as i did everything on my own.
Today i received the grant, so i want to express gratitude to all forum members.
Can any one guide me any link for next steps like opening bank account/ other logistics to plan for big move.


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello friends;
Those who recently got their grant can please update all of us with your timeline.
Thanks


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello friends,

By God's grace I got my visa grant today. My timelines are in my signature. I would really like to thank all members of this forum for valuable information that helped me getting the grant without going through any agent. 

Special shout out to zaback21, newbienz, sultan_azam and andreyx108b for initiating wonderful threads in the forum and always being ready to answer so many queries from each and every member.

Wish you all the very best for your journey to achieve your dreams!

Thanks!
PS: Sorry if you are seeing this message on multiple threads. I am so excited to share the news and I have interacted with so many members out there who might not all be in same thread.


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

I cannot see your signature. I mean your timeline can you please update it once again . Congratulations once again.


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> Hello all,
> I got my grant today...




Co


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By God's grace I got my visa grant today. My timelines are in my signature. I would really like to thank all members of this forum for valuable information that helped me getting the grant without going through any agent.
> 
> ...


ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-90,S-90 (17-Apr-2017)
EOI updated with 65 points for 189 and 190(NSW): 22/Apr/2017
190 Nomination invitation application (NSW): 25/May/2017
Applied for Nomination: 30/May/2017
Nomination Approved: 06/Jun/2017
Visa Lodge : 10/Jun/2017
Docs other than Form 80, PCC, Medicals uploaded: 13/Jun/2017
First CO contact: 19/Jun/2017 (requested Form 80, PCC, Medicals)
Uploaded all docs: 06/Jul/2017
Grant: 14/Sep/2017


----------



## rumzu87 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear

What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI date: 07/09/2017
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


My details:
EOI date: 11/09/2017
Visa - 190
Points: 65
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

cypher123 said:


> Himadri, I have been reading each threads in this forum almost everyday and you and couple others are pretty much active in here. I also read that you were asking someone about immi commencement email and see what you got in next moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buddy, thanks. And please be there with all the hope, it is just around. 

It will come soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

rumzu87 said:


> Dear
> 
> What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
> Could you please kindly reply back ?
> ...


I've heard from my consultant that since July to till date only those have got ITA whose point score was 75 and 70. But not sure what is going on.. weather 65 pointers are to be considered this time or not?
Thanks
Dev


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Dear frds, 

I m happy share with you that I got my 190 visa grant .

323214- Machinist 

NSW Invitation: 19/12/2016

Nomination Approval: 21/01/2017

190 Visa Lodge: 11/01/2017

1st CO Contact for PCC: 27/1/2017

Respond to CO: 15/2/2017

Visa Grant: granted 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello All,

Want to share good news. Me and my family got the grant today. Special thanks to Andrey , Newbienz, Rvd, JP Mosa, Sharma who helped a great deal in clarifying my queries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

srinivas1308 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Want to share good news. Me and my family got the grant today. Special thanks to Andrey , Newbienz, Rvd, JP Mosa, Sharma who helped a great deal in clarifying my queries
> 
> ...




I also should thanks to sultan ji, Rvd, Newbienz,Hari,Andrey and other friends. 

I wish you guys whoever waiting for the grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay7000 (Aug 14, 2016)

Finally............................


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

sanjay7000 said:


> Finally............................




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

worldking said:


> Dear frds,
> 
> I m happy share with you that I got my 190 visa grant .
> 
> ...


Congratulations King.. All the best for further endeavors..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

srinivas1308 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Want to share good news. Me and my family got the grant today. Special thanks to Andrey , Newbienz, Rvd, JP Mosa, Sharma who helped a great deal in clarifying my queries
> 
> ...


Congratulations Srinivas.. All the best for further endeavors..


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

rvd said:


> Congratulations Srinivas.. All the best for further endeavors..




Thank you rvd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Happy to inform that we got our grant on 15th September 2017. Thank you everyone and wish you the very best!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

shets said:


> Happy to inform that we got our grant on 15th September 2017. Thank you everyone and wish you the very best!


Congrats Shets....


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

shets said:


> Happy to inform that we got our grant on 15th September 2017. Thank you everyone and wish you the very best!


Congo shets! Kindly update us with your timeline to keep our moral high.
Thanks.


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

rvd said:


> Congratulations King.. All the best for further endeavors..




Really thank you so much . You guys guide me a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan (Jul 19, 2015)

Finally got the golden email guys 
Points 65 
Code 221212
Lodgement date 18/4/17
Granted 19/09/17


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Finally got the golden email guys
> Points 65
> Code 221212
> Lodgement date 18/4/17
> Granted 19/09/17


Congratulations             

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## Ashar19 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello guys I finally got the Grant today  

Points 70
Code 261314
Lodge 190 NSW : 19/04/17
Granted 19/09/17 

arty:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ashar19 said:


> Hello guys I finally got the Grant today
> 
> Points 70
> Code 261314
> ...


Congrats!

Wish you all the best!


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Qasimkhan said:


> Finally got the golden email guys
> Points 65
> Code 221212
> Lodgement date 18/4/17
> Granted 19/09/17


Many congratulations bro..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

worldking said:


> Really thank you so much . You guys guide me a lot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome bro..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Congrats Shets....




Thanks Karan! Wish you luck..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

sholee74 said:


> Congo shets! Kindly update us with your timeline to keep our moral high.
> Thanks.



Thank you for your wishes..Please check my signature..keep fighting & wish you luck!


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

shets said:


> Happy to inform that we got our grant on 15th September 2017. Thank you everyone and wish you the very best!


Congratulations shets..


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Dear All,

I need Polio vaccination certificate from Saudi Arabia. If anyone gone through from this process, please let me know how and from where to get it?

I am in Riyadh Saudi Arabia.

Looking forward for kind response.

Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sharafatal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need Polio vaccination certificate from Saudi Arabia. If anyone gone through from this process, please let me know how and from where to get it?
> 
> ...


Here in Muscat they gave vaccination during our medicals and included that in the medical reports. After that nothing was asked for us.

Please check the hospital where you did the medicals.. They may help you in this I guess..

All the best..


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

shets said:


> Happy to inform that we got our grant on 15th September 2017. Thank you everyone and wish you the very best!


Sorry , but I cannot see you signatures. Can you please tell how to check .
Thanks


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations shets..





Thank you rvd


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

sholee74 said:


> Sorry , but I cannot see you signatures. Can you please tell how to check .
> Thanks




where I have mentioned our occupation code


----------



## Bodhraj (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello everyone I m New to this . Hope I can learn from it experience regarding your journey for Grant


----------



## Bodhraj (Sep 19, 2017)

Congratulation world king paji ..can you tell which documents u uploaded for visa lodge


----------



## Bodhraj (Sep 19, 2017)

@work king bro .hope u read my post and reply me soon .


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Bodhraj said:


> Congratulation world king paji ..can you tell which documents u uploaded for visa lodge


Primary Applicant

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 
11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80
18 Form 1221
19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college OR PTE Score 
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months (cumulatively) in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

In case of de-facto relation provide evidence of relationship for at least past 12 months since day of invitation. Evidence can be joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation like rent/lease agreement in joint name 

Additional Applicant under 18
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate 
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size 

Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience - In principle it is not required to provide any document for which we haven't claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter. I will like to say it once more that it is not mandatory


----------



## Bodhraj (Sep 19, 2017)

Tnxs rvd


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Query bro*



rvd said:


> Primary Applicant
> 
> 1. Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
> ...


I have one query regarding this:
I have Additional Applicant which is my wife.
Do I need to provide her functional English proof? I am not claiming any points for her.

Also, Do we need to provide pay slips for every six months what do u mean by that?
I am claiming 2 years experience, You mean to say that I can show 4 pay slips starting from Sept 15 then March 16 and then Nov 16 and then March 17?

Regards


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Guys, I am one of the luckiest applicant to get the visa Granted. The reason I say "Luckiest" is because:


Standing at 55+5 Points
I didn't even front load Form 80, Form 1221 and Polio Certificates for my dependents. Although I filled 90% of Form 80 and 1221, but due to procrastination I never got around completing them. 

And guess what?! I got a direct Grant! Even I couldn't beleive my luck. 

This goes on to show that if you are destined for something, things will always work out no matter how bleak the prospects may be. For sure it will test your patience and tenacity, but have faith that no matter what happens, it's for the best.

I wish all the applicants the best and may you recieve a grant in upcoming days.

Feel free to PM me should you have any querries. Happy to help.



*CODE: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
Points: 55 + 5 
+VE ACS Assesment: 22/02/17
EOI: 28/04/2017 - NSW SS
NSW Invite: 30/05/2017
Visa Lodge: 27/07/2017
Visa Grant: 19/09/2017. :whoo:*


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Bodhraj said:


> @work king bro .hope u read my post and reply me soon .




I am so sorry Bodhraj. Just saw your msg . But,RVD answered your question perfectly . Thx rvd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

salman18q said:


> Hi Guys, I am one of the luckiest applicant to get the visa Granted. The reason I say "Luckiest" is because:
> 
> 
> Standing at 55+5 Points
> ...


Wow!! Congratulations!! You are truly one of the luckiest applicant.. 

Please share your points break down also..


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

Zanoor said:


> Wow!! Congratulations!! You are truly one of the luckiest applicant..
> 
> Please share your points break down also..


Age - 30 Points.
Education - 15 Points.
English - 10 Points ( L9 - R9 -S7-W-8)
Work Experience - 0 Points ( Since I have a BEng Degree but my experience is in IT Field, they deducted 6 years from my 8 years of work expereince).


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

salman18q said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!! Congratulations!! You are truly one of the luckiest applicant..
> ...


Thank you for the quick reply. One last question please if you dont mind, did you or your employer got the verification call/email? 

I also have the same points but my occupation code is 261313, so wanted to know about the verification call..


----------



## Hanuman21 (Mar 13, 2017)

HI first timer here 
A quick enquiry 
How long does it take for the case decision to be finalized after health exam and police inquiries submission once CO has asked for it??


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

Zanoor said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. One last question please if you dont mind, did you or your employer got the verification call/email?
> 
> I also have the same points but my occupation code is 261313, so wanted to know about the verification call..


Nope, no employment verification.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hanuman21 said:


> HI first timer here
> A quick enquiry
> How long does it take for the case decision to be finalized after health exam and police inquiries submission once CO has asked for it??


Usually, the waiting time after co contact is 2-5 months as current timeline. However, some get stuck for 12+ months.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

I am following immitracker but from last 10days there is no update that is there any CO contact or grant after 23 August

Shall we assume that DIBP has actually not processed anything after that in last 2 weeks.

I am curious to know because i lodged visa on 6th September

Yes I understand that its too early but still the current trend has showered many direct grant in 22-25 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Gurdeep225 said:


> I have one query regarding this:
> I have Additional Applicant which is my wife.
> Do I need to provide her functional English proof? I am not claiming any points for her.
> 
> ...


Yes functional English proof is mandatory for all dependent applicants who are aged 18 or more. 

No harm in providing more pay slips, for applicant who has 10 year experience when they consolidate the pay slips in single file the size may go beyond 5 MB so it is advised in that way. In your case if the file size is less than 5 MB you can upload all 24 months of pay slips if you have claimed points for the experience. 

Best wishes,


----------



## Bodhraj (Sep 19, 2017)

World king .. Bro check.ur inbox


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Thank you Brother*



rvd said:


> Yes functional English proof is mandatory for all dependent applicants who are aged 18 or more.
> 
> No harm in providing more pay slips, for applicant who has 10 year experience when they consolidate the pay slips in single file the size may go beyond 5 MB so it is advised in that way. In your case if the file size is less than 5 MB you can upload all 24 months of pay slips if you have claimed points for the experience.
> 
> Best wishes,


Thank you brother for your reply.
No, I have not claimed points for experience. Then still I need to show 24 months salary slips?
Secondly, How can i proof functional English of my Spouse? Can u suggest the ways?


----------



## Jamsausi (Sep 17, 2017)

salman18q said:


> Hi Guys, I am one of the luckiest applicant to get the visa Granted. The reason I say "Luckiest" is because:
> 
> 
> Standing at 55+5 Points
> ...


Congrats buddy, 
Indeed you are lucky and God loves you a lot. Just a quick one.
Was there any change in your application status, like from received to assessment?
And did you receive any other mail about the progress of your application before the golden mail (grant mail)?
Your answers will be much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Gurdeep225 said:


> Thank you brother for your reply.
> No, I have not claimed points for experience. Then still I need to show 24 months salary slips?
> Secondly, How can i proof functional English of my Spouse? Can u suggest the ways?


If you don't claim experience you don't need submit payslips but submitting few won't harm anything.

For functional English personally I would recommend to give PTE if money and time is not a constraint. 

Other options are getting a letter from university stating that your spouse had completed his degree through English medium. Also submit the degree certificates and transcripts.


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello Gents, with God's grace I had received the grant along with my family.

I would like to thanks everyone especially who had guided me for my queries and providing guidance.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

navinchhabra said:


> Hello Gents, with God's grace I had received the grant along with my family
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Navin


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

navinchhabra said:


> Hello Gents, with God's grace I had received the grant along with my family.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone especially who had guided me for my queries and providing guidance.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

navinchhabra said:


> Hello Gents, with God's grace I had received the grant along with my family.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone especially who had guided me for my queries and providing guidance.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. 
Can you please tell me when did you lodge your visa. I submitted forms on 19 June where are HC was done on 17 July and upload all pcc on 1st Aug.


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

sholee74 said:


> Congrats buddy.
> Can you please tell me when did you lodge your visa. I submitted forms on 19 June where are HC was done on 17 July and upload all pcc on 1st Aug.


I lodged my visa application on 20th May, CO contact 29th May, IP pressed on 9th June

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

navinchhabra said:


> sholee74 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats buddy.
> ...


Can you please tell me what's UP pressed . Sorry to bother you alot.
Thanks


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

navinchhabra said:


> sholee74 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats buddy.
> ...


Can you please tell me what's IP pressed . Sorry to bother you alot. 
Thanks


----------



## ankit1919 (Jul 19, 2016)

Finally, I have got my grant today. Thanks everyone for their support and guidance. 

Wish good luck to all the applicants and may your grant come soon.

I am unmarried and planning to marry in December, how do I go about spouse visa? Can anyone please guide me on this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ankit1919 said:


> Finally, I have got my grant today. Thanks everyone for their support and guidance.
> 
> Wish good luck to all the applicants and may your grant come soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

navinchhabra said:


> Hello Gents, with God's grace I had received the grant along with my family.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone especially who had guided me for my queries and providing guidance.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## rahulupadhyay009 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I know it's inappropriate, but I am in dilemma of what to do.
I got my 190 NSW grant on 12th September, & I am living in Melbourne. I already have Job in my nominated occupation Enrolled nurse in Melbourne & My study for bachelor of nursing is still continuing & will finish in next November.

In my grant letter there is nil visa condition. But for State sponsorship, it says you have to live & work in nominated state for first 2 years. I don't understand what to do? one of friend says if there is no any condition then you can live anywhere in AUS but other says might it has effect at the time of citizenship. If I called NSW,would they accept my waiver condition? Please share your thoughts what can I do?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I know it's inappropriate, but I am in dilemma of what to do.
> I got my 190 NSW grant on 12th September, & I am living in Melbourne. I already have Job in my nominated occupation Enrolled nurse in Melbourne & My study for bachelor of nursing is still continuing & will finish in next November.
> ...


Call NSW and request ... If you don't do this you'll live in dilemma for many more years to come.


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

Jamsausi said:


> Congrats buddy,
> Indeed you are lucky and God loves you a lot. Just a quick one.
> Was there any change in your application status, like from received to assessment?
> And did you receive any other mail about the progress of your application before the golden mail (grant mail)?
> ...


I used to login to Immi account twice daily, first thing in the morning and last thing before sleeping.

Status stagnated at " Received" through until it changed to "Finalized".


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

sholee74 said:


> Can you please tell me what's IP pressed . Sorry to bother you alot.
> Thanks


Information provided

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi
Can someone please direct me to a group for post grants if any.

Thanks 
Navin

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamsausi (Sep 17, 2017)

I used to login to Immi account twice daily, first thing in the morning and last thing before sleeping.

Status stagnated at " Received" through until it changed to "Finalized".[/QUOTE]
Thanks a lot mate for your response. 
This has given me some hope because my status is also stagnate at received and I submitted everything with my application, so I'm hoping and praying for a direct grant too.?


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

salman18q said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the quick reply. One last question please if you dont mind, did you or your employer got the verification call/email?
> ...


Thank you so much for all the replies..


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

YKV said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently lodged my 190 visa application and received 2nd co contact for my husband's name change proof. Can I expect my grant soon or will there be any more information required by the CO?
> 
> ...


hi..did you get da awaited grant???


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Jamsausi said:


> I used to login to Immi account twice daily, first thing in the morning and last thing before sleeping.
> 
> Status stagnated at " Received" through until it changed to "Finalized".


Thanks a lot mate for your response. 
This has given me some hope because my status is also stagnate at received and I submitted everything with my application, so I'm hoping and praying for a direct grant too.?[/QUOTE]



Yes, it seems like the one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuby (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi,
I have applied for 190 NSW visa on 3rd Jun,2017 as 261313- Software Engineer with 65 points(60+5).
Can anyone tell me seeing the current trend by when can i expect an EOI ??


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

subscribing to the thread.. 
Waiting for grant of 190-NSW. Timelines in signature


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

santoshjhawar said:


> subscribing to the thread..
> Waiting for grant of 190-NSW.
> Timelines in signature


I'm very new to this thread do not know much about it. Can you please tell me how to check someone's signature?
Thanks


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

sholee74 said:


> I'm very new to this thread do not know much about it. Can you please tell me how to check someone's signature?
> Thanks


LOL  YOU LOOK LIKE NOT ONLY NEW TO THIS THREAD... NEW TO PROFESSIONALISM..
Bro, Signature means हस्ताक्षर
Everybody knows where to sign a document... at the end obviously...
Cheers!
Dev


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sholee74 said:


> I'm very new to this thread do not know much about it. Can you please tell me how to check someone's signature?
> Thanks


Someone signature?

It should be visible directly under their posts if they have set that(if you are looking in this forum)


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

dev.australia said:


> sholee74 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very new to this thread do not know much about it. Can you please tell me how to check someone's signature?
> ...


Buddy I have replied to the above post where he wrote timeline is in the signature which was missing. 
But you definitely sound like a cheapo with no civic sense. I think you should take a crash course over politeness better for you. For you information I'm very much aware of signature means.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

dev.australia said:


> sholee74 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very new to this thread do not know much about it. Can you please tell me how to check someone's signature?
> ...


For some of us who use web page on mobile, they give you an option 'use enhanced mobile view' and in that we are not able to see signatures..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Zanoor said:


> For some of us who use web page on mobile, they give you an option 'use enhanced mobile view' and in that we are not able to see signatures..




Even tapatalk won't show signatures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

Does anyone has any idea what has happened to the visa grant on subclass 190? The grant has completely stopped for the last few days?


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

jiekhang said:


> Does anyone has any idea what has happened to the visa grant on subclass 190? The grant has completely stopped for the last few days?


Looks like September target of DIBP is completed. As per trends, they are looking at applicants until Apr/May and then Aug (ones for direct grant).

Hopeful that we would see this moving to May/June applicants soon starting from next month.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

*Finally the wait is over !*

Hi All,

With great joy I would like to inform you all that we got our 190 Visa grant this morning . This forum has been a savior and our sincere thanks to all members who are doing a great job motivating and helping the newbies like me. Please find below the details
Job Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Visa Lodge Date : 23rd March
Visa Grant Date : 26th September

Thanks again to all .

Tanya


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With great joy I would like to inform you all that we got our 190 Visa grant this morning . This forum has been a savior and our sincere thanks to all members who are doing a great job motivating and helping the newbies like me. Please find below the details
> Job Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ...


Many congratulations and all the best for next steps... 
Can you please confirm that there was no CO contact and its direct grant.


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With great joy I would like to inform you all that we got our 190 Visa grant this morning . This forum has been a savior and our sincere thanks to all members who are doing a great job motivating and helping the newbies like me. Please find below the details
> Job Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ...


Congratulations.... So in which state you are headed?? I am in 261311 and worried about job... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Good Luck
Dev


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

sholee74 said:


> Buddy I have replied to the above post where he wrote timeline is in the signature which was missing.
> But you definitely sound like a cheapo with no civic sense. I think you should take a crash course over politeness better for you. For you information I'm very much aware of signature means.


Signature was there bro.. I have attached the screen shot for you... My point was only that this thread is to enhance/add or update your knowledge about 190 visa class and I thought you have asked very silly question.. don't mind but its true.. think that you are immigrating to Australia and do not have an idea about where to see signature (Read you question carefully what you have written)... don't mind... CHILL.. :typing::typing:
Good Luck!
Dev


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

santoshjhawar said:


> Many congratulations and all the best for next steps...
> Can you please confirm that there was no CO contact and its direct grant.


The CO contact was around 3rd April requesting for medical and PCC and evidence of relationship. I have updated the immitracker record also.


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Is there a thread where we can subscribe to for information regarding what are the next steps after the grant ?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a thread where we can subscribe to for information regarding what are the next steps after the grant ?
> 
> ...


Nope, but you can get info from those who are on same boat..


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a thread where we can subscribe to for information regarding what are the next steps after the grant ?
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tanya.. 

There are few threads on the Life in Australia section but those are not as active as these visa information threads; however you will get some new information.

All the best..


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

tse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With great joy I would like to inform you all that we got our 190 Visa grant this morning . This forum has been a savior and our sincere thanks to all members who are doing a great job motivating and helping the newbies like me. Please find below the details
> Job Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamal2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

adithya77 said:


> Congratulation ....


Hello Aditya,
has there been any update in your case?


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi Friends, 
I have submitted my EOI as recruitment consultant (ANZSCO 223112). My total points are 70+5, submitted my EOI in Aug'17. kindly guide and share your views on chances of getting a go ahead as i am unable to see many friends who have applied under this category.


----------



## vijitshah (May 16, 2017)

Hi Guys,

PFB my Visa 190 application details:
__________________
Code: 261313
Age : 30
Education : 15
Work Exp : 5
Partner Skills : 5
PTE A: 10 Points
State Nomination : 5
Total Points : 70
VIC Invite: Jun 2017
Visa Lodge : Jul 2017
CO Contacted : 6th Aug 2017 for additional info
Additional Info uploaded : 10th Aug 2017

I was expecting the grant early but still it shows assessment in progress. What could be the timelines for the grant as per current trend.

Also, has anyone claimed for Partner skills? Does it have any impact on the application in any terms.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

vijitshah said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> PFB my Visa 190 application details:
> __________________
> ...


I am in the similar boat with slightly different profile. Waiting for Grant. Lodged in June. 
I haven't claimed any points for spouse but added spouse later after lodgement. I don't believe claiming spouse points would have any impact/affect one's application processing as long as all the documents are there and information provided is accurate and reflect the info in documents. 

Hoping soon - we will start to see sunrise


----------



## 79deepak (Aug 31, 2017)

*deep*



AD1982 said:


> hi all.... i filed 190 SS ACT in july 2017.... but i forgot to upload spouse passport copy...can anybody tell what should i do.... should i contact the case officer or will he/she ask for it on his/her own????


Hi I remember you also applied with print journalist occupation, please tell me what is your status now.


----------



## zuby (Sep 25, 2016)

zuby said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 190 NSW visa on 3rd Jun,2017 as 261313- Software Engineer with 65 points(60+5).
> Can anyone tell me seeing the current trend by when can i expect an EOI ??


Haven't got any reply yet... still waiting ....


----------



## rkmehta06 (May 4, 2017)

Sharing my view - Patience is the key for grant. 

I did apply for grant in December 2016 and waited till September to get the direct grant(no contact to employer or any other request). 

So keep your fingers crossed and you should get it. It's just matter of time.

Best of luck to everyone waiting for grant or SS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry to post again as I am not clear my question is as I lodged the application through agent and he send the docs to add the new born baby now how I can know that my baby is added 

--I have to ask the agent to check the immiaccount that baby is added or not

---or case officer or dibp email the agent then he will confirm me that baby is add

Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Anyone who submitted EOI in September 2017 in visa 190 sub class for SS (NSW). Please confirm. 


Thanks
Asif Rehman


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

*Hi Guys,
I want to share good news.. I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey. 
Check signature for time line*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> *Hi Guys,
> I want to share good news.. I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey.
> Check signature for time line*


Congratulations Karan

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> *Hi Guys,
> I want to share good news.. I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey.
> Check signature for time line*


Congratulations !!:thumb:


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> *Hi Guys,
> I want to share good news.. I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey.
> Check signature for time line*



Congrats


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> *Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to share good news.. I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey.
> 
> Check signature for time line*




Congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Please advice , what all documents needs to submit even though we are not claiming points for spouse.

Please help.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All

Please advice, what all documents we need to submit even though we are not claiming points for spouse.

Please help


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advice , what all documents needs to submit even though we are not claiming points for spouse.
> 
> Please help.


Primary Applicant
Note : Must prefer colored scanned copies other than notarized scanned copies 
1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case*
6. Appreciation certificates : Attach appreciation certificates like employee of month, blood donation in organization, best performer etc. 
7. Joining letter : Joining letter for available employers
8. Increment or promotion letters from Employers
9. Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, all months(preferred) or one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
10. Bank statements- Download digital copies and highlight salary credits using adobe Reader latest version 
11. Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
12. Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size(not mandatory) 
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80(Mandatory) 
18 Form 1221
19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
Additional Applicant under 18
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate*
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size

Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience*- In principle*it is not required*to provide any document for which we haven't claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Primary Applicant
> Note : Must prefer colored scanned copies other than notarized scanned copies
> 1. Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
> ...


Thank you very much for your detailed reply


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi everybody, Im new to this forum, I would like to apply for Australian PR. Im working as server administrator, technical support engineer. Could anybody please let me know which code I should be applying for?

Also how do I start a new thread here.

Thanks.


----------



## DammyK (Jun 16, 2016)

Global visa and citizenship processing times:

Last updated: 16 October 2017 
189 Skilled - Independent	7 Months	8 Months
190 Skilled - Nominated	7 Months	8 Months


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

Great news

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortality (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I am wondering should i call up the Adelaide team officer to check on my case's progress?
*p/s : my application is through agency and they kept ask me to just wait for it.

any suggestion is appreciated. Thank you!





________________________________
SA 190 invite : 30 March 2017
Visa lodge 190 : 26 May 2017
Documents upload All(included gf) : 21 Jul 2017
CO asked & submitted docs: 25 Sept 2017
Visa grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

DammyK said:


> Global visa and citizenship processing times:
> 
> Last updated: 16 October 2017
> 189 Skilled - Independent	7 Months	8 Months
> 190 Skilled - Nominated	7 Months	8 Months


Great News really!


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

*List of Documents to carry while entering Australia*

Hi,

Is there a prescribed list of documents that we should be carrying while making our initial entry in Australia? Also, what are the other documents that would be handy there? 

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a prescribed list of documents that we should be carrying while making our initial entry in Australia? Also, what are the other documents that would be handy there?
> 
> ...


Passport and grant letters are sufficient during the initial entry.

Employment documents, educational documents, photos, CV copies will be required for the job searching process.

Cheers


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks rvd.



rvd said:


> Passport and grant letters are sufficient during the initial entry.
> 
> Employment documents, educational documents, photos, CV copies will be required for the job searching process.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Also, would you suggest that it is better to open a bank account before we enter Australia? If yes, any suggestions on which banks would be suitable? Basis what I read, Commonwealth, ANZ and nab seem to be a nice options.



tse said:


> Thanks rvd.


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

immortality said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is hardly 3 weeks since you pressed IP button so you can wait and nothing to panic as we all went through that phase. Even if you send a mail, you will get a standard answer that it is in process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a prescribed list of documents that we should be carrying while making our initial entry in Australia? Also, what are the other documents that would be handy there?
> 
> ...


visa grant letter and passport will be enough


----------



## JJR88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi all got my grant today  over the moon - planning to move in feb next year  

Visa timeline:
Skills assesment: 23/02/17
PTE: 05/06/17 (L:90, R:90,W:90,S:90)
EOI submitted: 09/06/17
State sponsorship invitation: 22/06/17
Invitation to apply: 29/06/17
Visa lodged: 10/07/17
PCC: 12/07/2017
CO Contact (for medical): 01/08/17
Medicals submitted: 09/08/17
Visa grant: 20/10/17
IED: 08/04/18

*No EV as i haven't claimed employment points*

Internal Auditor
Points breakdown:
*Age - 30 pts
Education - 15 pts
Study in Australia - 5 pts
English - 20pts 
State sponsorship - 5 pts (NSW)


----------



## asing04 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all, I have got my Visa after 1 full year...applied on 19 Oct'16 and got the grant on same date 2017.

Applied for NSW 190
IED: 8 Feb'18
Emp verification: 4 Jan'17
AHC verification call: 2 Aug'17


----------



## Bodhraj (Sep 19, 2017)

Congrts asing04
Can u tell how was ur emp verifivation. ?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

tse said:


> Also, would you suggest that it is better to open a bank account before we enter Australia? If yes, any suggestions on which banks would be suitable? Basis what I read, Commonwealth, ANZ and nab seem to be a nice options.


As far as I know according to suggestions I got ANZ is the best one. NAB does not have monthly charge whereas other banks have 5$ after 12 months when account is opened offshore as new migrant. This 5$ monthly charge will be waived off when monthly deposit of $2000 made on the account.

However, now we can withdraw money from any bank ATMs within the big four banks.


----------



## krishnamohan (Aug 9, 2017)

asing04 said:


> Hi all, I have got my Visa after 1 full year...applied on 19 Oct'16 and got the grant on same date 2017.
> 
> Applied for NSW 190
> IED: 8 Feb'18
> ...


Hello Mate,

My hearty Congrats ! May i know your IED ? 

Cheers

Visa Lodged : 352 nd day ( 26.OCt.2016)
Visa : 190
Electrical Engineer
EV :27.JULY.2017
CO contact for child PCC : 19 Sept.2017
Grant : :fish2: WAITING


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

JJR88 said:


> Hi all got my grant today  over the moon - planning to move in feb next year
> 
> Visa timeline:
> Skills assesment: 23/02/17
> ...


Congratulations !!


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

asing04 said:


> Hi all, I have got my Visa after 1 full year...applied on 19 Oct'16 and got the grant on same date 2017.
> 
> Applied for NSW 190
> IED: 8 Feb'18
> ...


Congratulations !!

Hats off to your patience. Please share your experience.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

JJR88 said:


> Hi all got my grant today  over the moon - planning to move in feb next year
> 
> Visa timeline:
> Skills assesment: 23/02/17
> ...





asing04 said:


> Hi all, I have got my Visa after 1 full year...applied on 19 Oct'16 and got the grant on same date 2017.
> 
> Applied for NSW 190
> IED: 8 Feb'18
> ...


congratulations for your visa grant


----------



## immortality (Nov 1, 2016)

srinivas1308 said:


> It is hardly 3 weeks since you pressed IP button so you can wait and nothing to panic as we all went through that phase. Even if you send a mail, you will get a standard answer that it is in process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks srinivas1308 for your reply


----------



## immortality (Nov 1, 2016)

JJR88 said:


> Hi all got my grant today  over the moon - planning to move in feb next year
> 
> Visa timeline:
> Skills assesment: 23/02/17
> ...


Congratulation!


----------



## immortality (Nov 1, 2016)

asing04 said:


> Hi all, I have got my Visa after 1 full year...applied on 19 Oct'16 and got the grant on same date 2017.
> 
> Applied for NSW 190
> IED: 8 Feb'18
> ...


Great News! Congratulation!


----------



## krishnamohan (Aug 9, 2017)

Originally Posted by asing04 View Post
Hi all, I have got my Visa after 1 full year...applied on 19 Oct'16 and got the grant on same date 2017.

Applied for NSW 190
IED: 8 Feb'18
Emp verification: 4 Jan'17
AHC verification call: 2 Aug'17



:violin:


krishnamohan said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> My hearty Congrats ! May i know your IED ?
> 
> ...


----------



## architectsaqib (Oct 23, 2017)

*New User*

Dear Forum friends,

I am a new user here, came across a lot of questions in this thread asking the possibility of getting invitation in particular occupations.

Getting into the same boat, I would like to have any expert's opinion for my case:

Applied EOI for SC 190 on 21-10-2017
Points: 55+5 for NSW
Occupation: 232111 (Architect)
IELTS: 6.5 (0 point)
Years of experience: 10+ (15 points)
Qualification: +ve assessed by aaca (points 15)
Age: 34 (25 points)

What are the chances of getting invitation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

Dear friends..ita with great joy to inform that I got my visa grant today. Logded in Nov 2016 and got it 27 Oct 2017...wishing everyone grants soon

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

samuel_ay said:


> Dear friends..ita with great joy to inform that I got my visa grant today. Logded in Nov 2016 and got it 27 Oct 2017...wishing everyone grants soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitetMd123# (Sep 15, 2017)

samuel_ay said:


> Dear friends..ita with great joy to inform that I got my visa grant today. Logded in Nov 2016 and got it 27 Oct 2017...wishing everyone grants soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Long wait indeed..hope everyone gets through quickly.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

samuel_ay said:


> Dear friends..ita with great joy to inform that I got my visa grant today. Logded in Nov 2016 and got it 27 Oct 2017...wishing everyone grants soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



*Congratulations*


----------



## AnitetMd123# (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have some questions about employer verification and hope this is right thread to ask 

I have submitted roles & responsibilities for the current organization on a transcript authorized by my manager as company did not provide such letter for obvious reasons. Now if employer verification happens from DIBP, will my manager be contacted or the organization directly?
I submitted my final (Medicals+PCC) VISA documents on 8th Sep 2017.


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

AnitetMd123# said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have some questions about employer verification and hope this is right thread to ask
> 
> ...


They will contact your company's HR..however Verification happens for some cases only not for everyone

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

AnitetMd123# said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have some questions about employer verification and hope this is right thread to ask
> 
> ...


Its not predictable that whom DIBP will contact for verification. Either they can contact both or mostly HR(will get contact details online).


----------



## krishnamohan (Aug 9, 2017)

krishnamohan said:


> Originally Posted by asing04 View Post
> Hi all, I have got my Visa after 1 full year...applied on 19 Oct'16 and got the grant on same date 2017.
> 
> Applied for NSW 190
> ...


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

krishnamohan said:


> krishnamohan said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by asing04 View Post
> ...


----------



## krishnamohan (Aug 9, 2017)

samuel_ay said:


> krishnamohan said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations..I second your thoughts as I got it after 11 months...All the best
> ...


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

samuel_ay said:


> Dear friends..ita with great joy to inform that I got my visa grant today. Logded in Nov 2016 and got it 27 Oct 2017...wishing everyone grants soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats can you share your points & category you applied


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks rvd


rvd said:


> As far as I know according to suggestions I got ANZ is the best one. NAB does not have monthly charge whereas other banks have 5$ after 12 months when account is opened offshore as new migrant. This 5$ monthly charge will be waived off when monthly deposit of $2000 made on the account.
> 
> However, now we can withdraw money from any bank ATMs within the big four banks.


----------



## AnitetMd123# (Sep 15, 2017)

*Got the Grant*

Hi Guys,

Very happy to share with you all that I have received the golden email 2 days back. Yep, direct Grant! :bounce:

Had submitted the final documents on 8th September 2017 and was waiting eagerly for the grant. Thought it would take few more months but very happy to receive a direct grant within 2 months.

Initial entry date is 30th Aug 2018 which is a good 10 months away. Will update more information as soon as this hangover is gone


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

AnitetMd123# said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share with you all that I have received the golden email 2 days back. Yep, direct Grant! :bounce:
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortality (Nov 1, 2016)

AnitetMd123# said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share with you all that I have received the golden email 2 days back. Yep, direct Grant! :bounce:
> 
> ...


Congratulation!!


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

AnitetMd123# said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share with you all that I have received the golden email 2 days back. Yep, direct Grant! :bounce:
> 
> ...


*

Congratulations* AnitetMd123


----------



## AnitetMd123# (Sep 15, 2017)

samuel_ay said:


> Congratulations





immortality said:


> Congratulation!!





AsifRehman said:


> *
> 
> Congratulations* AnitetMd123


Thank you all


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hello everyone 
can i claim partner skill points with out work experince iam graduated as electronic and communication engineer.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

nelutla said:


> hello everyone
> can i claim partner skill points with out work experince iam graduated as electronic and communication engineer.


spouse occupation ?

with EA assessment yes you can.
about ACS am not sure.

Cheers.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> spouse occupation ?
> 
> with EA assessment yes you can.
> about ACS am not sure.
> ...


hi 
thanks for reply primary appilcant is from computer science and he has done assment with ACS as devloper programer, i want to claim 5 points as i dont have work experince can i do that


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

I am an electrical engineer. I have done my skill assessment with EA. I want to claim 5 points from my partner. She is BCA. And having only 2 years experience. One as operation executive, network. One as software engineer, programming. Is it possible to get the positive assessment from ACS under software engineer aznsco?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> I am an electrical engineer. I have done my skill assessment with EA. I want to claim 5 points from my partner. She is BCA. And having only 2 years experience. One as operation executive, network. One as software engineer, programming. Is it possible to get the positive assessment from ACS under software engineer aznsco?


hi sikkandar

i need some advice from regarding EA assessment, iam secondary applicant and graduated as electronic and communication engineer. my question i dont have work experience if i want to clam parter skill points can go with EA with my degree


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

nelutla said:


> hi sikkandar
> 
> i need some advice from regarding EA assessment, iam secondary applicant and graduated as electronic and communication engineer. my question i dont have work experience if i want to clam parter skill points can go with EA with my degree


electrical/electronics engineer can get positive skill assessment from EA without any experience. you have to demonstrate your skills through 3 CDRs based on your experience and academics.

cheers.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> electrical/electronics engineer can get positive skill assessment from EA without any experience. you have to demonstrate your skills through 3 CDRs based on your experience and academics.
> 
> cheers.


hi buntygwt,
thanks for your reply you means with detail 3 project of my undergraduate in cdr i can get it postive and i can claim 5 point to my partner


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

nelutla said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> > I am an electrical engineer. I have done my skill assessment with EA. I want to claim 5 points from my partner. She is BCA. And having only 2 years experience. One as operation executive, network. One as software engineer, programming. Is it possible to get the positive assessment from ACS under software engineer aznsco?
> ...


You can do the assessment with the project, you did during your college period


----------



## Reeti.T (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Team,

I had filed my EOI on 13th September 2017 under the occupation judicial and other legal professionals ( subclass 190) with 60 points. I am just wondering if anyone got grant under this occupation because i have checked the immitacker only two people got the grant under this occupation. Also please tell me is any other state accepting application for the above mentioned occupation. 

p. s. Sultan and other members of this forum please guide. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Reeti.T said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I had filed my EOI on 13th September 2017 under the occupation judicial and other legal professionals ( subclass 190) with 60 points. I am just wondering if anyone got grant under this occupation because i have checked the immitacker only two people got the grant under this occupation. Also please tell me is any other state accepting application for the above mentioned occupation.
> 
> ...




Anzsco has no relation to processing. 

To check other states eligibility use anzscosearch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Reeti.T said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I had filed my EOI on 13th September 2017 under the occupation judicial and other legal professionals ( subclass 190) with 60 points. I am just wondering if anyone got grant under this occupation because i have checked the immitacker only two people got the grant under this occupation. Also please tell me is any other state accepting application for the above mentioned occupation.
> 
> ...


ppl with anzsco as of yours are found rarely in Australian migration journey...thats why data on immitracker is less..

visa processing timelines are based on points claimed and document submitted, as Andy said, anzsco doesnt have any role in expediting visa processing timelines.

the experiences(company) you claim, the education(institution) you claim are not usual, hence it is ok to expect some time for visa processing, however it is not a mandate.... 

good luck


----------



## Reeti.T (Nov 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ppl with anzsco as of yours are found rarely in Australian migration journey...thats why data on immitracker is less..
> 
> visa processing timelines are based on points claimed and document submitted, as Andy said, anzsco doesnt have any role in expediting visa processing timelines.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply sultan. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeti.T (Nov 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Anzsco has no relation to processing.
> 
> To check other states eligibility use anzscosearch
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Andreyx108b. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

63 days past but DiBp not added the baby yet while my agent is saying that he cannot send the reminder .anyone can share link in which there is TAT mention to adding a new born baby or reminder thing and suggest me how to convince my agent ?


----------



## Arji (May 11, 2017)

Heyy
Timeline of Visa changed to 6 months and 10 months for 75% and 90% of applications respectively, instead of 9 months and 11 months...
Can we expect grants sooner now??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fakhar said:


> 63 days past but DiBp not added the baby yet while my agent is saying that he cannot send the reminder .anyone can share link in which there is TAT mention to adding a new born baby or reminder thing and suggest me how to convince my agent ?




That’s common. Your agent is correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Guys, 
Just getting impatient but wanted to ask if there has been any movement for pending applications from May/June lodgements. 

I had 2nd CO contact on 6th Sep and pressed IP on 13th Sep. since then no response.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> 63 days past but DiBp not added the baby yet while my agent is saying that he cannot send the reminder .anyone can share link in which there is TAT mention to adding a new born baby or reminder thing and suggest me how to convince my agent ?


We're in same boat. Am getting very impatient too. Baby still not added after 75 days. Sent them email last week but no response at all. Also submitted 'complaint/feeback' from immi account, couple of days ago! Frustrating wait!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

FemiK said:


> We're in same boat. Am getting very impatient too. Baby still not added after 75 days. Sent them email last week but no response at all. Also submitted 'complaint/feeback' from immi account, couple of days ago! Frustrating wait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes Dear its very frustrating.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> 63 days past but DiBp not added the baby yet while my agent is saying that he cannot send the reminder .anyone can share link in which there is TAT mention to adding a new born baby or reminder thing and suggest me how to convince my agent ?


Any updates?!
I submitted complaints through the feedback section on the DIBP website couple of days ago. Today, I logged in to Immi account and found that baby has been added.
But no email requesting medicals for baby yet and none of the documents submitted has been uploaded. 
Not sure what to do now?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

FemiK said:


> Any updates?!
> I submitted complaints through the feedback section on the DIBP website couple of days ago. Today, I logged in to Immi account and found that baby has been added.
> But no email requesting medicals for baby yet and none of the documents submitted has been uploaded.
> Not sure what to do now?!
> ...


No idea ..ask from experts


----------



## jitendar.singh (Oct 31, 2017)

I submit EOI for 190 visa in NSW region with total 70 points in 2613(Software Engineer) on 28th November.

Now i also want to file EOI for 190 visa in Victoria.So i need suggestion it is recomendable to apply EOI of 2 regions.	


If yes, Can I submit two different EOIs for two different state for 190 visa with same ID or i need to create different ID.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

jitendar.singh said:


> I submit EOI for 190 visa in NSW region with total 70 points in 2613(Software Engineer) on 28th November.
> 
> Now i also want to file EOI for 190 visa in Victoria.So i need suggestion it is recomendable to apply EOI of 2 regions.
> 
> ...




You can submit two separate EOI for two different states.
It is mentioned on DIBP website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitendar.singh (Oct 31, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> You can submit two separate EOI for two different states.
> It is mentioned on DIBP website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. So i will create one more EOI id and Submit for another state also.

I have one more query as mention below:-

Hi,

My total score is 65 and DOE is 28th April 2017 for skill set - 2613 under 189 visa.Please let me know know by when should i expect to recieve the invitation?



Thanks in advance


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi to all,
I suffered from tb in 2013 and recobed and lodged view sa in June 2017 now all medical test including Cray and sputum cleared and health requirement status cleared my question is that will they demand health undertaking 815 from me or not? Or should I say my agent to upload in advance ? Guidance required please as they have not also add my baby still after about 70 days??


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

FemiK said:


> Any updates?!
> I submitted complaints through the feedback section on the DIBP website couple of days ago. Today, I logged in to Immi account and found that baby has been added.
> But no email requesting medicals for baby yet and none of the documents submitted has been uploaded.
> Not sure what to do now?!
> ...


Should I also lodged compliant what u say femik??


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> Should I also lodged compliant what u say femik??


I think you should try!
I received positive response to my complaint. They promised to look into my case and get back to me within 15working days.
All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

I have 65 Points with SS, and I have lodged my EOI on 1st Aug 2017, please let me know how many months required still to get invitation already i have waited 4 months. please guide me.


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

I have 65 Points with SS, and I have lodged my EOI on 1st Aug 2017 for 261312 ANZSCO , please let me know how many months required still to get invitation already i have waited 4 months. please guide me.


----------



## bpandey01 (Dec 18, 2014)

what is the validation time of Vetassess outcome letter?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

mohanraopk said:


> I have 65 Points with SS, and I have lodged my EOI on 1st Aug 2017 for 261312 ANZSCO , please let me know how many months required still to get invitation already i have waited 4 months. please guide me.


Hi,

I have filled with same points with same code on 28th April and I got invite from NSW on 22nd November; 3 months prior to your DOE. For 190 there is no guarantee that when you will get, it all depends mostly on your English score, mine was 10. 
For me it took almost 6 months.

Others can give more insight into it.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi All,
Applied for Visa on 27th May, got AHC call on 10th Nov. After that no update. Crossed 6 months of waiting. Shall i lodged a complaint asking for details ?

Please guide and also let me know how much time it takes to get visa after AHC verification.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

jitendar.singh said:


> Thanks. So i will create one more EOI id and Submit for another state also.
> 
> I have one more query as mention below:-
> 
> ...


Be prepared to wait for at least 6 months wait to get an invitation with 65 points for 2613. This means next fiscal year, starting July 2018.


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Hi All,
> Applied for Visa on 27th May, got AHC call on 10th Nov. After that no update. Crossed 6 months of waiting. Shall i lodged a complaint asking for details ?
> 
> Please guide and also let me know how much time it takes to get visa after AHC verification.


Normally 60 days after verification call. Pls try calling dibp to ask about status


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

samuel_ay said:


> Normally 60 days after verification call. Pls try calling dibp to ask about status
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, we will trying calling them.


----------



## cryoguy (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I applied for a 190 visa with ACT sponsorship on 28 November 17. I have front loaded medicals, PCCs, Forms 80 and 1221. How long does it take to get a grant when all document are frontloaded?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cryoguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for a 190 visa with ACT sponsorship on 28 November 17. I have front loaded medicals, PCCs, Forms 80 and 1221. How long does it take to get a grant when all document are frontloaded?




Are you onshore or offshore? I guess onshore. 

Usually 30-60 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Why does dipb need so much time to grant? What is current waiting time for grant?


----------



## cryoguy (Dec 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Are you onshore or offshore? I guess onshore.
> 
> Usually 30-60 days.
> 
> ...


I'm onshore, waiting for CO contact. Do you happen to know if processing is faster for onshore 190 applicants than offshore? Also, when might I expect to hear from the Case Officer? I've noticed that some people get direct grants if they front load all their documents?


----------



## tse (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello Experts,
I have a doubt regarding 190 visa restrictions. We got the Australian PR through Victoria state sponsorship. I recently got a job offer from an IT consulting company which states that my base location would be Melbourne but I would also be required to travel and work in Sydney based on project requirements. Has anyone here faced a similar situation? Is it fine to accept the offer since the base location is still Melbourne? Thanks


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

jitendar.singh said:


> Thanks. So i will create one more EOI id and Submit for another state also.
> 
> I have one more query as mention below:-
> 
> ...


I have same points with same code and same DOE. I got NSW pre-invite and applied for it. Looking at the current trend, may be 4-6 months for 189 for 65. If you are getting 190 invite then go for it, don't wait for 189.


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I have applied for visa subclass 190(NSW) on May'17 and have 65 points

Acs qualified for "Analyst Programmer"-261311 skill

Till now EOI status is "Submitted" Only. Any follow up required?
Any idea how long I need to wait for invite?I hope to increase 5pts in feb'8 due to australia experience

-Sam


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

mail2samya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for visa subclass 190(NSW) on May'17 and have 65 points
> 
> ...


Yes, should follow-up as there is no harm in it. 

I hope you check your mailbox on a regular basis including the spam section. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

mail2samya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for visa subclass 190(NSW) on May'17 and have 65 points
> 
> ...


Hi,
Sometimes it depends upon your IELTS/PTE score as well. what is your points breakup?
Also, there is no harm to follow up... Have you filled up the EOI yourself or through agent?
Cheers!
Dev


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello folks,

Thanks to almighty Allah we got the grant Today!! My Initial Entry Date is 18 July. I am so thankful and happy.


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

sholee74 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Thanks to almighty Allah we got the grant Today!! My Initial Entry Date is 18 July. I am so thankful and happy.


Congrats Sholee74. Glad to see positive responses. 

Can you please post your time lines and the 190 Applied Job name


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

09raju09 said:


> sholee74 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks,
> ...


 I applied for anzcode 135112 ICT PROJECT MANAGER. 
Got ITS on 5th May 2017
Application lodge : 19th june 
Pcc and medical : 19th july
Co contact : 24 Aug for bank statement.
IP : 4 th Sept.
Grant : 8th Dec.


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow ! thats a good news , My self waiting for ICT PM - Lodged on 28 Aug 2017 . And is this NSW ?


----------



## sholee74 (Nov 13, 2009)

09raju09 said:


> Wow ! thats a good news , My self waiting for ICT PM - Lodged on 28 Aug 2017 . And is this NSW ?


Yes NSW .


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

sholee74 said:


> I applied for anzcode 135112 ICT PROJECT MANAGER.
> Got ITS on 5th May 2017
> Application lodge : 19th june
> Pcc and medical : 19th july
> ...


Wow  ! thats a good news , My self waiting for ICT PM - Lodged on 28 Aug 2017. Keenly waiting with :fingerscrossed:. And is this NSW ?


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you .


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm glad to say that I received my Visa 190 State nomination invite on the 6th of December  Waited 7 weeks for it. I'll be submitting everything this weekend for the actual visa


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

dev.australia said:


> Hi,
> Sometimes it depends upon your IELTS/PTE score as well. what is your points breakup?
> Also, there is no harm to follow up... Have you filled up the EOI yourself or through agent?
> Cheers!
> Dev


Thanks Arup..

What are the option for follow up?
Any mail id or phone number?


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

cryoguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for a 190 visa with ACT sponsorship on 28 November 17. I have front loaded medicals, PCCs, Forms 80 and 1221. How long does it take to get a grant when all document are frontloaded?


For 190, it took my friend 4 months to get his grant. While my grant took almost 7 months.


----------



## zuby (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi,
I have lodge 190 visa NSW with 60+5 (software engineer )points in June 2017. Please let me know how much time it will take?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mail2samya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need to wait. With 60+5 invite is not possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Any update for 55+5 SS (points) ?


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to wait. With 60+5 invite is not possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i ve submitted only EOI.Do i need to submit documents in any nsw government website also?Some one in forum suggested this is the process for victoria

thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mail2samya said:


> i ve submitted only EOI.Do i need to submit documents in any nsw government website also?Some one in forum suggested this is the process for victoria
> 
> thanks


 No. 

For VIC non-ICT have to submit, but ICT are also not required.


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> For VIC non-ICT have to submit, but ICT are also not required.


ok thanks.
Mine is Analyst Programmer - 261311-nsw


----------



## erickquinto (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi. I'm a Civil Engineer. I lodged an EOI and specified "any" in the state nomination. I got 70 points. Should I expect to be invited?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

zuby said:


> Hi,
> I have lodge 190 visa NSW with 60+5 (software engineer )points in June 2017. Please let me know how much time it will take?


Hi,

Currently NSW is inviting only people with 70 points or higher. I got mine yesterday ITA with 70 points (65+5). Better to increase your points. Mine is 261312, 190 NSW DOE on 28-04-2017.


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Is NSW inviting accountants or they stopped after 3 rounds this year.


----------



## DammyK (Jun 16, 2016)

Dear Forum Members,
I lodged my application on 23 Nov 2016. After a long and painful wait, answering multiple CO queries, I would like to inform that I have received my grant today on 16 Dec 2017. 

My case was referred to VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit) for background check which was the main reason for this delay. 

For many of you getting a grant is a possibility to settle in a new country and give a better life to you and your family. For me, it was a battle to not to get separated from my son and I personally feel its more intense and serious fight. So don't get discouraged or demotivated, If I can patiently wait for this moment knowing the fact that negative outcome or longer wait would devastate my life, you guys surely have a good reason to wait patiently.. 

I wish good luck and speedy grant to all those who are waiting.... may god bless you all 

I have updated my signature and immitracker..


----------



## rameshverma85 (Mar 30, 2016)

DammyK said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> I lodged my application on 23 Nov 2016. After a long and painful wait, answering multiple CO queries, I would like to inform that I have received my grant today on 16 Dec 2017.
> 
> My case was referred to VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit) for background check which was the main reason for this delay.
> ...




Congrats and best of luck for new journey of life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monajit (Jul 11, 2015)

*Highest recognized degree*

I have completed both masters and bachelor degree. Vetassess recognized bachelor degree as AQF graduate equivalent and Masters as graduate diploma.

What will be my highest recognised degree in visa lodge application?

Please help...


----------



## DammyK (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you bro..



rameshverma85 said:


> Congrats and best of luck for new journey of life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Dear Mates,

Anyone got call from 263311 ?

Regards


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

21 October lodged one getting grant today on immitracker.. 
All the best to all..!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello mates,*

Can anyone confirm do Christmas holiday will affect invitation of NSW as I got no idea ??

Did anyone received call for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer?

*Regards*


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello mates,*
> 
> Can anyone confirm do Christmas holiday will affect invitation of NSW as I got no idea ??
> 
> ...



Helo Asif - I dont know any thing specific to 263311 - But when i had a discussion with my agency - informed there will be a freeze untill first week on Jan due to the vacation, Evidently it will impact any progress.


----------



## Arji (May 11, 2017)

Hi All,

How long are the Christmas Holidays in Australia?? When can we expect getting grants again??

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I lodged my Visa on 16th November, 2017 under 190 sub class NSW as General Accountant. I uploaded all documents upfront including medicals and PCC. The status is received and processing time says 8 to 11 months.

So, can anyone throw light on whether the status will change to assessment in progress once the file will be picked up and CO will be assigned or how will it work. How will I get to know!

Any advice will be helpful.

Thanks.
2322 / 2322


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi guys, 

been following this thread since a while now .. 
i have a question .. 
my company just gave a 3 months notice to all its employees and workers of 3 months before its closed down for good . 
my question is should i upload the letter given by the company into my immi account ?


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

megh87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> been following this thread since a while now ..
> i have a question ..
> ...


Yes, I believe it's very important to upload the letter. It could save you a lot of stress later.
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

FemiK said:


> Yes, I believe it's very important to upload the letter. It could save you a lot of stress later.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



thans for thw quick reply but few people are saying that i should wait for 28 days and then upload so that chances for verification are less


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

Just to brief you on the status of my application: My application was kept on hold due to my wife's pregnancy(CO request for WIfe's Medical).

Around 19 days back I have shared newborn Passport, Birth certificate, Form 1022 with CO via mail and updated the same in IMMI account as well. Still, haven't received a reply or HAP ID from them. 

How many days normal it takes to generate a HAP ID or response?

Few of expat experts suggest sending email to "[email protected]"/"[email protected]"/"[email protected]" may help to obtain HAP ID for the newborn within few days.

Are we allowed to share our file details with other departments?


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

megh87 said:


> thans for thw quick reply but few people are saying that i should wait for 28 days and then upload so that chances for verification are less


I don't understand why you have to wait 28days. The letter is dated right? So, DIBP will know when you received the letter from your company, and you're required to inform them of all changes immediately. I think it is wise to upload the letter immediately

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Just to brief you on the status of my application: My application was kept on hold due to my wife's pregnancy(CO request for WIfe's Medical).
> 
> Around 19 days back I have shared newborn Passport, Birth certificate, Form 1022 with CO via mail and updated the same in IMMI account as well. Still, haven't received a reply or HAP ID from them.
> 
> ...


It takes awhile to get hap ID for new born. From my experience, you might have wait 2-3months ( though you might also receive it earlier). I have been waiting since September for same thing, so you need some patience.
Also, I have never heard of writing emails to other departments, I don't think that will be helpful in anyway.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Folks!

I lodged my VISA Application on 28 october 2017.
CO contact via email on 5 Dec 2017 from Adelaide asking for PCC, medical and Polio and gave me 28 days to provide required information.

I managed Medical and polio in this time but PCC is not ready yet,in next 3 days time given by CO will be completed.
Kindly let me know what is the best way to inform them and how to gain more time. Shall i submitt medical ,polio and inform them about PCC that it is not ready yet.

Any suggestion and valueable input will be highly appreciated.

Thnx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamsausi (Sep 17, 2017)

sharafatal said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I lodged my VISA Application on 28 october 2017.
> CO contact via email on 5 Dec 2017 from Adelaide asking for PCC, medical and Polio and gave me 28 days to provide required information.
> ...


Hi there, 
Upload all the documents you have already including the slip ( proof of the application of the pcc).
Then send an email to the CO explaining that the pcc will be ready on......
And once it's ready upload it.


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear All, 
Firstly apologies if you are seeing my post in multiple threads as i can't stop thanking each and everyone of you who have been very very helpful in this entire process. After some wait we finally received Visa 190. Its a shame that while lodgement i wasn't part of this forum but i try to take things positively. good that my application wasn't complete and there was CO contact as i got married post lodgement and had to add spouse. 

Few points i feel are very important for individual's app processing. 
1. be as frank and as open as you can. 
2. ensure information provided reflects exactly the same in your documents provided. 
3. I had added hellot of documents after IP pressed and it didn't have any effect. These included Bank statements, Nomination addition to bank accounts/superannuation, form 1281 (as this was for one of the individuals - who was asked as 3rd CO contact). I badly had to/wanted to avoid 3rd co contact. 

The wait is definitely killing. All my days since lodgement start with reading posts in forum/myimmitracker read. 

I am onshore and for spouse IED is lesser than an year to medicals/pcc done i.e. 07th June 2018. (medicals/pcc done in Sep-2017) but it doesn't matter. 


happy to help others with my experience to this forum. Timelines in my signature.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Can anyone guess my grant from thier experiences as I have submitted 815 form and newborn baby medical completed all docs completed after 3/co contacted I lodged the visa on 20/jun 17??


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Fakhar said:


> Can anyone guess my grant from thier experiences as I have submitted 815 form and newborn baby medical completed all docs completed after 3/co contacted I lodged the visa on 20/jun 17??


First time I hear about Form 815... Is this required? We did our medicals and that's it. No one ever mentioned Form 815 (unless the doctor does this as part of the medicals)


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> First time I hear about Form 815... Is this required? We did our medicals and that's it. No one ever mentioned Form 815 (unless the doctor does this as part of the medicals)


You are right


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Fakhar said:


> You are right


Ok cool. Good luck to you. I'm also wondering how long my application will take to be granted. Submitted it 9 Dec


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

megh87 said:


> thans for thw quick reply but few people are saying that i should wait for 28 days and then upload so that chances for verification are less


don't listen to rumours.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

RenVilo said:


> First time I hear about Form 815... Is this required? We did our medicals and that's it. No one ever mentioned Form 815 (unless the doctor does this as part of the medicals)


You donot need to submitt form 815 until CO demands.
Form 815 for those who has some serious disease history LIKE TB or Habititas.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Fakhar said:


> Can anyone guess my grant from thier experiences as I have submitted 815 form and newborn baby medical completed all docs completed after 3/co contacted I lodged the visa on 20/jun 17??


Seniors pls


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Fakhar said:


> Seniors pls


Fakhar send them Email and tell them you are eagerly waiting for grant.
Why they want form 815 for your new born?


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Jamil Sid said:


> Fakhar send them Email and tell them you are eagerly waiting for grant.
> Why they want form 815 for your new born?


815 from me I think I should send email after 8 months completed after my application


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Fakhar said:


> 815 from me I think I should send email after 8 months completed after my application


Yes, I did the same, I send them Email & within a week I got grant Alhumdullah.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Jamil Sid said:


> Yes, I did the same, I send them Email & within a week I got grant Alhumdullah.


Jamil I have lodged the application on 20 jun 2017 when should I write to them ?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Jamil Sid said:


> Yes, I did the same, I send them Email & within a week I got grant Alhumdullah.


Please can you help for NSW 190:
Any chance for 55+5 Telecommunications engineer 263311:help:


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

AsifRehman said:


> Please can you help for NSW 190:
> Any chance for 55+5 Telecommunications engineer 263311:help:


Just wait...bcoz 263311 has long que. Just Pray to God.
Trying to increase IELTS score.


----------



## Arji (May 11, 2017)

Timeline is changed again for 190. 8-11 months now.


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

My husband got recently VIC 190 invitation to apply.
I am currently doing my MAsters in IT in melbourne and my husband is main applicant.
im planning to submit following documents:

Primary Applicant (My Husband):
1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. PTE Score report
4. EA skill assessment
5. Educational Docs
6. Skilled Employment Docs
a. Statutory Declaration form( what is this?)
b. IT returns for all years
c. Employment Certificate on company letter head
d. Payslips
e. Company Id card
7. PCC (India, USA, Aus)
8. Form80
9. Form1221
10. Passport size Photo
11. Marriage Certificate
12. Resume


Partner(Myself) :

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. Educational Docs
4. PCC (India, Aus)
5. Form80
6. Form1221
7. Passport size Photo
8.Functional Engish proof(what is eligible)

Relationship proof docs(Marriage is more than a year):

1. Marriage certifiate
2. Passport last pages with each others name in passports as spouse

I have couple of questions:
1. What is this Statutory document? Is it compulsory for both me and my husband? I ahve already downloaded it but dont know about is it compulsory or not?
2. What should I submit as proof of my functional english ? As I have finished 1.5 year in study in Aus n doing my last sem, unofficial transcript is fine? I have also done ELICOS in Aus so should I inlcude that too?
3.My IELTS date was 17 jan 2015. My score was 5.5 band overall(no band less than 5). So with 3 years validity, if I submit it before 17 Jan-2018 then will it be valid?
4.I watched couple videos about 190 application procedure which was for single applicant. How to upload spouse documents in Immiaccount? would it be with my husbands account or separate account?
5.Is it compulsory to upload all the documents with one sitting I mean when you do application? or i can first completed application only and then submit documents later as I might be missing some documents? How many days I have to submit documents after submitting application?
6.Is it ok to do medical after appliying for visa?
Please let me know If im missing any documents as I am planing to apply on this weekend.
By following this forum I have found that the members have wealth of knowledge when it comes to Immigration related queries so I am quite confident about getting informative response.


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

Experts - Need Advise please.

Yesterday i got a response from DIBP asking for current employer reference letter in the company letter head for the provided Statutory Declaration from my co-worker. Can some one explain how i can tackle the below 2 situations..

1. Company HR is not willing to provide the letter with the roles and responsibilities.But can get a Service letter stating my tenurity and Designation. But the manager is happy to help with Statutory Declaration or even with the company letter head with out passing through HR .What is the mode or verification will it go directly to HR or will end up with the reference person in the letter. ?

2. The company name is been changed from Jan 2017 due to merger with another company and I have started the process of ACS from early 2016 with old name which is been updated in the offer letter and many salary slips. Any new letter provides by the company is in new name and it mismatches with the provided information. 

A quick advise is much appreciated as i need to respond to DIBP at the earliest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

09raju09 said:


> Experts - Need Advise please.
> 
> Yesterday i got a response from DIBP asking for current employer reference letter in the company letter head for the provided Statutory Declaration from my co-worker. Can some one explain how i can tackle the below 2 situations..
> 
> ...


1. The reference letter need not be signed by the HR only. It can be signed by your manager. Just make sure that the manager details are given in the letter and it is on the letterhead.
As far as the verification goes, it is totally dependent on the AHC . They may go to the HR or they May goto the manager directly. Or they may not verify at all. Cannot be predicted . You and the manager have to be ready with company internal procedure consequences if any in both circumstances 

2. Get a letter from the company secretary or legal department, confirming that the old company has been merged with the new company from jan 2017.
Also attach any news item available on the net, if possible about this merger 

Cheers


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you newbienz


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> My husband got recently VIC 190 invitation to apply.
> I am currently doing my MAsters in IT in melbourne and my husband is main applicant.
> im planning to submit following documents:
> 
> ...




Here is Reply:

1. What is this Statutory document? Is it compulsory for both me and my husband? I ahve already downloaded it but dont know about is it compulsory or not?

Not

2. What should I submit as proof of my functional english ? As I have finished 1.5 year in study in Aus n doing my last sem, unofficial transcript is fine? I have also done ELICOS in Aus so should I inlcude that too?

No need to submit proof of english in your case, Just upload IELTS Result.

3.My IELTS date was 17 jan 2015. My score was 5.5 band overall(no band less than 5). So with 3 years validity, if I submit it before 17 Jan-2018 then will it be valid?
Yes, Valid

4.I watched couple videos about 190 application procedure which was for single applicant. How to upload spouse documents in Immiaccount? would it be with my husbands account or separate account?

It will be only husband account, There is a separate section for spouse documents upload.

5.Is it compulsory to upload all the documents with one sitting I mean when you do application? or i can first completed application only and then submit documents later as I might be missing some documents? How many days I have to submit documents after submitting application?

Not necessary but if in the mean time CO check your application,he/she may ask for further documents, usually they provide 28 days to upload documents.
Its better to upload everything from the start.

6.Is it ok to do medical after appliying for VISA.
You can do before and after paying Fee, as per DIBP it is better to do it before paying fee.


Thnx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks Sharafatal for informative reply.


----------



## baralbkt (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone here has any idea if there is any chances for 60 pointers plus NSW state on CIVIL Engineering draftperson.... I have seen non in this occupation in any forum...


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

We have finally lodged our 190 NSW application. So thankful to have got to this stage. What seems to be the waiting time for CO contact and is it possible to get a direct grant if you have front loaded everything?

many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> We have finally lodged our 190 NSW application. So thankful to have got to this stage. What seems to be the waiting time for CO contact and is it possible to get a direct grant if you have front loaded everything?
> 
> many thanks


If you have not missed any documents, then there is no reason why you would not get an direct grant

But of course even if you have missed something and the CO asks you to upload the same..heavens will not fall

I don't understand why this craze and hype of direct grant in the forum

I have seen members with CO contact getting grants in 30 days and without CO contact and getting direct grants waiting for 18 months

You have done your part and now relax

Cheers


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have not missed any documents, then there is no reason why you would not get an direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice thoughts man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

great reply


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Did anyone got ITA 55+5 points.. in Jan 2018.


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. The reference letter need not be signed by the HR only. It can be signed by your manager. Just make sure that the manager details are given in the letter and it is on the letterhead.
> As far as the verification goes, it is totally dependent on the AHC . They may go to the HR or they May goto the manager directly. Or they may not verify at all. Cannot be predicted . You and the manager have to be ready with company internal procedure consequences if any in both circumstances
> 
> 2. Get a letter from the company secretary or legal department, confirming that the old company has been merged with the new company from jan 2017.
> ...



Hello All , 

Did any one gone through the case of not getting letters from the organisation. Im working for an organisation whose name has been changed twice in last two years, ( HPE to EIT to DXC ) And im not able to get the letter from Company . Also the HR is not giving any letter on the company name change or supporting my manger in getting the Roles and responsibilities in the company letter head .. Any body has gone through it . Any one from this company facing the same issue .. and do you have any way out ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

09raju09 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> Did any one gone through the case of not getting letters from the organisation. Im working for an organisation whose name has been changed twice in last two years, ( HPE to EIT to DXC ) And im not able to get the letter from Company . Also the HR is not giving any letter on the company name change or supporting my manger in getting the Roles and responsibilities in the company letter head .. Any body has gone through it . Any one from this company facing the same issue .. and do you have any way out ?


Half the members in the forum past and present have used the SD route to get the grant successfully including me

Most of the big companies especially in india do not issue detailed RNR on their letterhead due to company policy and client confidentiality clauses

You have no option but to convince one of the managers or team leaders to issue you a SD 
There is no 3rd alternative beyond that, which I am aware of

You can try to get the company name change letter from the company secretary or legal department also
Is there any credible evidence available,on the web announcing these name changes ?


Cheers


----------



## Lauren28 (Oct 29, 2017)

So we lodged our application for our 190 NSW visa. I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is a long wait for Early Childhood teachers(ANZSCO code 241111) I have 65 points and I think I have attached all the documents required I'm waiting to hear from a CO.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lauren28 said:


> So we lodged our application for our 190 NSW visa. I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is a long wait for Early Childhood teachers(ANZSCO code 241111) I have 65 points and I think I have attached all the documents required I'm waiting to hear from a CO.


Once you have lodged the visa, the Anzsco code does not play any role

All Anzsco codes will be processed as per their seniority of receipt 

It’s the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents that you have uploaded which will determine how much time the processing will take

You may not hear from a CO at all and get a direct grant if all your documents are in order

The current processing time is around 6-10 months

Cheers


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi friends,

Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.

I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.

During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".

Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


----------



## Mistatanroop (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi mate 
Do u THINK APPROVAL for 190 depend onpoints .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mistatanroop said:


> Hi mate
> Do u THINK APPROVAL for 190 depend onpoints .


Higher Points help but do not guarantee an invite

It’s a combination of several criteria’s which decide whom to be ultimately invited 

Cheers


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

Any chance for 60+5 Developer engineer 261312


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filled with same points with same code on 28th April and I got invite from NSW on 22nd November; 3 months prior to your DOE. For 190 there is no guarantee that when you will get, it all depends mostly on your English score, mine was 10.
> For me it took almost 6 months.
> ...


Mine also 10 points in PTE, almost mine also 6 months so just asked, seeing you I am also getting hope that I may also get invite like you after 6 months. Thanks atleast some one there like me


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I have already applied for 190 visa, just one Q, if spouse gets pregnant before and after 190 visa then what will happen, it's for both the scenarios.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have already applied for 190 visa, just one Q, if spouse gets pregnant before and after 190 visa then what will happen, it's for both the scenarios.


If before the grant, then you can put the visa application on hold and process it only after the baby is born so that the baby also gets a PR with you.

If it’s after the grant and the baby is born in Australia, then no problem
The child is entitled to an Australian passport and is a born Australian citizen 

If born outside Australia, then the process is costly and cumbersome and you have to apply for the child PR separately 

Cheers


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. For the last point if baby is born outside Australia then this might affect my 1st entry to Australia, so what happens in that case?



newbienz said:


> If before the grant, then you can put the visa application on hold and process it only after the baby is born so that the baby also gets a PR with you.
> 
> If it’s after the grant and the baby is born in Australia, then no problem
> The child is entitled to an Australian passport and is a born Australian citizen
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Thanks for the reply. For the last point if baby is born outside Australia then this might affect my 1st entry to Australia, so what happens in that case?


If your wife is advised medically not to travel before the IED, you can make a representation to the department to extend the IED or waive it

Quite a few members have managed to get an extension or waiver, when they asked with credible reasons.
It’s at the discretion of the CO and cannot be demanded as a right

Cheers


----------



## sinhabik (Jan 26, 2018)

*Long long waiting for PR 190, Since June-2017*

Hi All,

Submitted EOI on 10-Feb-2017. 
I go first mail for submitting EOI fees on 15-May-2017. I applied with the fees and doc and received the EOI n 30-May-2017. 
I have applied for VISA on 1-June-2017. Got one query to submit 1 doc and medical report from DIBP which I submitted on 23-June-2018. 

Till then I am waiting for my VISA. Can you please help me to understand when I can expect the my PR. Does the VISA grant depend on the Points ?

I was just competent in English while applying as gave PTE without any preparation. I can add 10 points but is there any way to do that, as I have already applied.

VISA Subclass - 190
Point - 55+5 = 60
Territory - NSW
Skillset - 261314 (Software Tester)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sinhabik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Submitted EOI on 10-Feb-2017.
> I go first mail for submitting EOI fees on 15-May-2017. I applied with the fees and doc and received the EOI n 30-May-2017.
> ...


Once you have been invited, your points are frozen on that date
They cannot go up or down no matter what happens

Points and Anzsco codes play a role only till you are invited
Once invited, all applications are equal
You have applied under 190, so the processing tim is slightly more then 189 currently 

Moreover, the actual processing time depends on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you upload 

You have done all that was asked of you and there is nothing else you can do to expedite the process 
You have to wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant

As you will be completing 9 months since you lodged the application by end of February, you may email or call them and request for a status update, as it’s the upper end of the current processing time 


Cheers


----------



## harmandeep (Nov 13, 2015)

I lodge my 190 nsw on 17 dec 2017 occupation motor mechanic pcc submit 28 dec 2018 all documents uploaded . When dere is hope for visa grant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harmandeep said:


> I lodge my 190 nsw on 17 dec 2017 occupation motor mechanic pcc submit 28 dec 2018 all documents uploaded . When dere is hope for visa grant


6 months

Cheers


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

I have 60 +5 Points with SS, and I have lodged my EOI on 1st Aug 2017 for 261312 ANZSCO , please let me know how many months required still to get invitation already i have waited 5 months. please guide me.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello EveryOne,*

Does anyone get pre-invitation for Telecommunications Engineer 263311 from NSW (SS).

*
Thanks*


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello EveryOne,*
> 
> Does anyone get pre-invitation for Telecommunications Engineer 263311 from NSW (SS).
> 
> ...




I got in December (263312)... and then got my ITA (NSW approval) in January... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitvirdi (Sep 5, 2017)

Dear all, 
I am working as production manager for a small company and they do not have an HR department. All administrative work is managed by the Owner and i am next to him. 
So I am confused as someone mention that during visa processing they might go for verification, and i don't have HR and my employer's english is not good. 
What should i do?
Please help & thanks in advance. 
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitvirdi said:


> Dear all,
> I am working as production manager for a small company and they do not have an HR department. All administrative work is managed by the Owner and i am next to him.
> So I am confused as someone mention that during visa processing they might go for verification, and i don't have HR and my employer's english is not good.
> What should i do?
> ...


The verification process is handled by the local high commission and not from Australia
So the accent will not be an issue 

As long as the owner has basic English skills, I don’t think it will be much of a problem

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohanraopk said:


> I have 60 +5 Points with SS, and I have lodged my EOI on 1st Aug 2017 for 261312 ANZSCO , please let me know how many months required still to get invitation already i have waited 5 months. please guide me.


I would suggest to post into a right thread (VIC or NSW). However, i see no chance with 60 as of now.


----------



## sumitvirdi (Sep 5, 2017)

Dear all, 
My Designation is production manager in the company. As it is small industry with 12-14 people working in it. 
I am getting salary cash in hand. Employer will provide salary slips and all necessary docs. 
Someone told me that as it is small scale industry, if there is verification by CO. He may reject visa. 
Please help. 
Thanks in advance 
Regards


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi,

I paid feed on 20 jan 2018 So the visa lodgment is same date?

Thanks,

Age: 30 Points
PTE-A: 28 Apr 2017 Overall Score: 72 - 10 Points
ACS: 11 NOV 2016 +ve Assessment (261313)
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 10 Points
NSW State Nomination: 5 Points
Spouse Points : 5 Points
Total Points: 75
NSW 190 EOI Submitted: 10 Oct 2017
NSW Pre-Invite: 20 Oct 2017
NSW Application: 2 Nov 2017
ITA: 9 JAN 2018
Visa Fees Paid: 20 Jan 2018
Visa Documents uploaded : 21 Jan 2018 (FRONT LOADED PCC/MEDICALS)
Direct Grant:


----------



## ausguy11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Visa lodgment date is when your status changed to APPLICATION RECIEVED


australiadream2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I paid feed on 20 jan 2018 So the visa lodgment is same date?
> 
> ...


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Where to see the Visa Lodgement date.
I notice only Application submitted and its date. Please advice me.


----------



## theaccountant (Jul 14, 2017)

Does processing for Subclass 190 Visa make any difference if its invited from VIC or NSW or any other state? Or State does not matter regarding processing once nomination is received? Can somebody please enlighten? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi,

Finally got nomination from Queensland. 

Planning to do medical on Feb 10, 2018. After that only, I am going to submit my visa. Before that, I want to keep my documents ready. 

Primary applicant
-----------------------------
1. 10th, 12th certificate
2. Degree certificate, transcripts
3. Aadhar card
4. Passport
5. Marriage certificate
6. PTE
7. Skill assessment
8. RNR letter, salary increment letter, employment letter, salary slips for company 1
9. Affidavit, offer letter for company2
10. Medical
11. Pcc
12. Form 80
13. Form 1221

Secondary applicant
-----------------------------
1. 10th, 12th certificate
2. Degree certificate, transcripts
3. Aadhar card
4. Passport
5. Marriage certificate
6. PTE
7. Medical
8. Pcc
9. Form 80
10. Form 1221

Kids
--------
1. Passport
2. Birth certificate
3. Aadhar card
4. Medical

Is this fine? Or am I missing anything?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

theaccountant said:


> Does processing for Subclass 190 Visa make any difference if its invited from VIC or NSW or any other state? Or State does not matter regarding processing once nomination is received? Can somebody please enlighten?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


For processing of grant , al applications under 190 will be treated equally irrespective of the state, points or Anzsco code

It’s the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents you uploaded which determines the time taken for the grant

Cheers


----------



## theaccountant (Jul 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> theaccountant said:
> 
> 
> > Does processing for Subclass 190 Visa make any difference if its invited from VIC or NSW or any other state? Or State does not matter regarding processing once nomination is received? Can somebody please enlighten?
> ...



Thanks mate!! Appreciate your help... Cheers


----------



## cryoguy (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi, I lodged my application on 28-Nov-17. I noticed on immitracker that no case after 22-Nov-17 has been contacted by CO... Why the delay?

Also, I have lived in four countries since age 16 for more than one year... does this increase the complexity of my case? I have submitted PCCs for all countries already.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Mates,*

Can anyone confirm the current discipline which is underway in Skill Select and which are the closed one ..
*
Thanks *


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I received a mail from CO asking for following additional documents. 
1. Evidence of Employment - I am planning to provide ITR and 2 payslip for each company i worked with (Start month and End Month)
Also my payslip say need authorization. So should i get it Authorized from my company and then get the Notarized ? 
2. Medium of Instruction for Spouse - I have already provided a letter from College mentioning Medium of instruction was English. Should i resend the same letter ? I only know the CO name but his email id is not mentioned. 

Please provide your views and guide so that i can take correct action in limited time of 28 days. 

Regards,
KM


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I received a mail from CO asking for following additional documents.
> 1. Evidence of Employment - I am planning to provide ITR and 2 payslip for each company i worked with (Start month and End Month)
> ...


If I were in your shoes , this is what I would do for all companies I worked in

1. Each and every payslip
2. Bank statement in which the salary was credited
3. PF statement
4. Form 16/26AS/ assessment order
5. Offer letter/Relieving letter
6. Reference letter or SD
7. Client and company commendation letters
8. Promotion letters

For functional English
1. College letter confirming that medium of instruction was English 
The letter should also include her name , the course undertaken, the period she studied , her roll number, if possible , and that she passed out
2. Her final college degree

Resend it to the email id from which you have received the email

Cheers


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes , this is what I would do for all companies I worked in
> 
> 1. Each and every payslip
> 2. Bank statement in which the salary was credited
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 

Do i need to Notarize each and every document you mentioned above?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do i need to Notarize each and every document you mentioned above?


not required.. color scans of originals will do

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I received a mail from CO asking for following additional documents.
> 1. Evidence of Employment - I am planning to provide ITR and 2 payslip for each company i worked with (Start month and End Month)
> ...




Payslips one each quarter will be ok, tax documents on top. 

What authorization is required? Like my are electronic payslips or some are stamped. 

Please google up how letter should be structured, the format is critical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Friends and senior forum members,
Yesterday I have received NSW 190 invitation to apply for VISA. Thanks to all the forum members for your great support.
A quick question...My spouse is pregnant in her 7th month, my immigration consultant said that DIBP will not allow/approve to undergo medicals at this stage. If so then I have to wait till 3+ months.
Can someone please advise whether my immigration consultant is correct or can I go a head with medicals?
Please advise.
Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Friends and senior forum members,
> Yesterday I have received NSW 190 invitation to apply for VISA. Thanks to all the forum members for your great support.
> A quick question...My spouse is pregnant in her 7th month, my immigration consultant said that DIBP will not allow/approve to undergo medicals at this stage. If so then I have to wait till 3+ months.
> Can someone please advise whether my immigration consultant is correct or can I go a head with medicals?
> ...


As long as you can submit a chest X-ray for your wife along with the other tests , I presume DIBP would not be bothered with her pregnancy 

But the bigger question is if the panel Doctor and you and your wife are comfortable getting the X-ray done at such an advanced stage of pregnancy and exposing the baby to the radiation

Consult your gynaecologist and I am sure she would also advise you against it

If I were in your shoes, I would submit the application, pay the visa fees and upload all documents except wife medicals
When the CO would ask for that, I would inform him of the pregnancy and request him to give you time to submit the same till the delivery is completed


Cheers


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends and senior forum members,
> ...


Many Thanks newbienz


----------



## RickyF82 (Feb 2, 2018)

*First time poster*

Hi All,
I've been a follower of the blog for a while but this is my first time posting.
The whole 190 visa application process has been a bit of a slog for me and my family for a number of reasons. It took me almost 18 months to get the initial paper work together, between the 14 previous companies I had to get references from, the college certificates and letters, sitting the IELTS tests, chasing old tax returns and passing the skills and trade recognition. It can get quite disheartening at times.
Eventually I was able to place my EOI for Victoria on the 13/04/17 and after another 3 months I got the Victorian state nomination on 04/07/17.
I then lodged the full application on the 12/07/17 and was advised by my agent to hold off on the police checks and medicals until requested as the processing time had been extended to 9-13 months. He also told me not to expect to hear anything until December at the earliest.
Only three weeks later on the 03/08/17 my CO requested the family medicals, police checks and further info regarding a previous conviction. Unfortunately when my agent emailed me it went to my junk file! I then never heard from him again until the 15/09/17 when he requested an update. 
We were then forced to rush around and complete all the medicals, send for the PCC and fill the Form 80s in. These were uploaded late on the 19/09/17.
I was given a 28 day extension on the 18/10/17 while I was waiting on a subject access report which they apparently needed as evidence to my 15 year old conviction even though it had no more info than the police check they were in possession of.
Finally on the 30/10/17 I uploaded my last piece of paperwork and I have been waiting patiently since.
Apologies for the long winded blog but I thought it was important to inform anyone starting out of the pitfalls that are out there. Also I'd like to add I have two friends who started out at roughly the same time as me who have been in OZ for 18 months and are loving life. 
Top tip is get your paper work in order before you even think about telling people that your thinking about leaving, as you'll soon get tired of them asking "When are going?"

It currently says on my Immi account "Application being assessed" and states the processing time is 7-9 months. Next week will be 7 months and I'm praying the delays don't have a knock on effect, fingers crossed.

All the best for everyone waiting on there grant. 
Cheers,
Ricky.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

hey 

when i log in to my Immi account to upload all documents i can see the required documents , only form 1221 only is required to be submitted for my wife.
do i have to submit forms 1221 and 80 for me also,even its not required under the attachments


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> hey
> 
> when i log in to my Immi account to upload all documents i can see the required documents , only form 1221 only is required to be submitted for my wife.
> do i have to submit forms 1221 and 80 for me also,even its not required under the attachments


As per DIBP website , Untill the CO specifically asks you to submit the form 80/1221, it is voluntary 

But most members on the forum invariably upload both the forms for all the adult applicants while lodging the EOI voluntarily 

Cheers


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi,
Do I need to upload my old passports also? That is, one for wife name added, another one for address change. 

So do I need to add the biographical pages of old passports also.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shacanozo said:


> hey
> 
> when i log in to my Immi account to upload all documents i can see the required documents , only form 1221 only is required to be submitted for my wife.
> do i have to submit forms 1221 and 80 for me also,even its not required under the attachments




Upload firm 1221 and 80, COs too often ask for both, any request from a co will delay your grant by x number of months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Payslips one each quarter will be ok, tax documents on top.
> 
> What authorization is required? Like my are electronic payslips or some are stamped.
> 
> ...



I am getting all(1 each quarter) Salary Slips notarized + ITR as it is mentioned in the request letter that all documents must be attested by public notary. 
For medium of instruction, there is no specific format so the letter has Name (before marriage), undergraduate Degree name and year, post grad degree name and year, Birth date, medium of instruction (english) and duration (5 years). I hope this should suffice and CO must have requested due to Name. So i am attaching marriage certificate and sworn affidavit that all names mentioned in degree certificate/college letter/passport belongs to same person. 

In case CO request for english exam, do they provide grace period other than 28 days given now.

Regards,
KM


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> I am getting all(1 each quarter) Salary Slips notarized + ITR as it is mentioned in the request letter that all documents must be attested by public notary.
> For medium of instruction, there is no specific format so the letter has Name (before marriage), undergraduate Degree name and year, post grad degree name and year, Birth date, medium of instruction (english) and duration (5 years). I hope this should suffice and CO must have requested due to Name. So i am attaching marriage certificate and sworn affidavit that all names mentioned in degree certificate/college letter/passport belongs to same person.
> 
> In case CO request for english exam, do they provide grace period other than 28 days given now.
> ...




I think what you have provided will suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I think what you have provided will suffice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andy.. i will post the outcome..


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Mates,*

Any update for 190 NSW pre-invitation for *ANZSCO 263311 Telecommunications Engineer*.

Please if any information present with any member then kindly share the current status.
I submitted my EOI on 7th September 2017 and then waiting.

*Thanks*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Mates,*
> 
> Any update for 190 NSW pre-invitation for *ANZSCO 263311 Telecommunications Engineer*.
> 
> ...


I have not seen any recently.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Do I need to upload photographs of all the applicants?
I saw in uploading guidelines of immi account, it says I need to upload photos with back side authorised signature. If it so, how to get that? What's the rule to upload photo?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> Do I need to upload photographs of all the applicants?
> I saw in uploading guidelines of immi account, it says I need to upload photos with back side authorised signature. If it so, how to get that? What's the rule to upload photo?


I have never seen this list, which asks for photos 
Can you give me the link please

Painstakingly, I have moved members away from uploading their photos invariably with the application 

Cheers


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need to upload photographs of all the applicants?
> ...


It was on my immi account attachment link. Now I could not find it.


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

hey guys, 

i have been waiting for my grant since 16th jan 2017
my occupation is production manager (manufacturing) 
recently i got a notice from my employer that he is going to shut down his unit in which i work !! 
i have uploaded the notice in my immi account .. 
anything more i should do ?
what should be my estimated wait period ?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Now in the process of getting all my docs in order.

I have made an excel spreadsheet with color codes to ensure all are included!!

I have done too many short contracts in between and I just cannt get the payslips, but I do have some of the appointment letters showing the agreed pay per month etc.
Will that be enough?


Any other advice from you guys on what I should NEVER miss?


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Finally Good News is here*

Hello Friends,
With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.

Highly relieved with this outcome especially after receiving NJL.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone on this forum

Timelines mentioned below

Mechanical Engg - 65 + 5 ( VIC 190 )

VIC 190 EOI submission : 28/03/2017
Invitation : 21/04/2017

VISA lodged : 10/06/2017 ( All documents except Medicals)
Co contact : 21/06/2017 ( for Medicals and Spouse Functional English proof) 
Medicals done : 06/07/2017
Info uploaded : 12/07/2017
Received NJL : 27/10/2017 due to unsuccessful Employment verification:
Replied to NJL : 10/11/2017
Employment Verification: 31/01/2018 by AHC Dubai
Grant :15/02/2018
IED: 5th July 2018 (one day before medical)


----------



## dxbdxb1 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, 
I have applied for PR (ImmiAccount)for 190 category with 60+5 points in March 2017. CO was assigned, and last communication with him was in July 2017. As per Global processing time, I already have crossed the upper limit of time. But till not there is no reply back from DIBP for visa grant. 

I called to Make an inquiry - Department of Home Affairs (131881), but no response after call till now. I was reading one forum and found the option of " Online Form - Compliments, Complaints, and Suggestions." Kindly suggest, should I lodge a complain or simply wait for their reply back. Moreover, will it be any impact on my case if I complain? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.
> 
> ...




Superbb bro congratulations on your grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPS153 (Feb 17, 2018)

hi Have you got the grant , if yes when..


----------



## Manchalla (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Folks!

I need a suggestion.
I lodged my 190 VIC VISA on 27 OCT 2017.

CO Contact 5 DEC 2017 for PCC and Medicals
Info provided on 15 JAN 2018.

I want to upload more documents,although these docs are not requested by CO.

I need Suggestion:

1) will it effect my application Date?

2) is it good or Bad

Any valueable input will be highly appreciated.

Thnx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

naveenttf said:


> Superbb bro congratulations on your grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you very much Naveen


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Manchalla said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I need a suggestion.
> I lodged my 190 VIC VISA on 27 OCT 2017.
> ...


Hi,

It is never a bad idea to submit more documents if those documents are relevant. It will not affect your application date.

whenever the CO reviews your case again he will look at these documents. No worries.

Go ahead and best of luck


----------



## Navdeep2018 (Feb 19, 2018)

hello memebers ,
My 1st post and a good 1 think. 

I got the grant for Australia (Victoria)

Thanks for all the helpful threads created by active members here. Made me a wise man while applying lol.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Navdeep2018 said:


> hello memebers ,
> 
> My 1st post and a good 1 think.
> 
> ...




Hi congratulations on your grant and all the very best for next journey 

Please post your time line here it will help us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navdeep2018 (Feb 19, 2018)

Manchalla said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I need a suggestion.
> I lodged my 190 VIC VISA on 27 OCT 2017.
> ...



I did the same thing and uploaded updated experience certificate. No problems just got the Visa so you can do the same without any worry.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Manchalla said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I need a suggestion.
> I lodged my 190 VIC VISA on 27 OCT 2017.
> ...




I always suggest to stick to the relevant docs, some even upload pictures of an office, not sure why


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navdeep2018 (Feb 19, 2018)

naveenttf said:


> Hi congratulations on your grant and all the very best for next journey
> 
> Please post your time line here it will help us
> 
> ...


My timeline is:
234111 Agricultural Consultant

points claimed 55

Applied for VIC nomination on 2 Dec 2017
Got VIC nomination on 22 Dec 

Again asked them for another nomination because I had filed wrong info in eoi. 

After 2 days got another nomination on New EOI (thanks VIC)

Applied on 31st Jan

co contact for kids medical on 15/02

uploaded the same on 20/02


No contact after that.

on 14TH FEB 2018 got the Grant.


----------



## Navdeep2018 (Feb 19, 2018)

please delete my previous post can't find the button to do it.



My timeline is:
234111 Agricultural Consultant

points claimed 55

Applied for VIC nomination on 2 Dec 2016
Got VIC nomination on 22 Dec 

Again asked them for another nomination because I had filed wrong info in eoi. 

After 2 days got another nomination on New EOI (thanks VIC)

Applied on 31st Jan 2017

co contact for kids medical on 15/02/2017

uploaded the same on 20/02


No contact after that.

on 14TH

14/02/2018 got the Grant.

Will, answer any queries if possible.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Navdeep2018 said:


> My timeline is:
> 
> 234111 Agricultural Consultant
> 
> ...




Congrats!!

I dont really understand, did you apply on 31 Jan 2018 and get the grant on 14 Feb 2018? If so, why did CO still contact you on the 15 th?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navdeep2018 (Feb 19, 2018)

so very sorry I posted in wrong thread.

I had applied in 2017 got it in 2018.

now can't seem to find the delete button


----------



## Navdeep2018 (Feb 19, 2018)

foxes said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I dont really understand, did you apply on 31 Jan 2018 and get the grant on 14 Feb 2018? If so, why did CO still contact you on the 15 th?
> 
> ...


So sorry about the confusion. I seemed to posted in wrong thread and also can't seem to find the button to delete my post also.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Navdeep2018 said:


> So sorry about the confusion. I seemed to posted in wrong thread and also can't seem to find the button to delete my post also.




No problem bro the other post which one is right wl clear the confusion on your time line, thank you for time line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

subbu1981 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> With the Grace of God and support from friend’s n well-wishers, me and my family received our Visa 190 Grant today.
> 
> ...




Many congratulations and all the best. See you soon in Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

megh87 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have been waiting for my grant since 16th jan 2017
> my occupation is production manager (manufacturing)
> ...


Mail them, your case may be progressed.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

hey mates 

i have the bellow questions 

My application statues is This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.will the statues change if the case assign to CO ??

is the application processing time depend on the state i nominated from ?

Thanks


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I am new to this forum. Requesting your advice on my case. 
Following are my points (ANZCODE: 2613 group)
Age-30
PTE - 10 
Education - 15
Exp - 5

Total = 60

I want to immigrate to Aus on PR (189 or 190) basis as soon as possible.

Requesting your suggestions, for which territory i should apply and under which visa so that i can get ITA as soon as possible. I am okay to go anywhere in Aus no issues on that but just want to fly asap.

Thanks.


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Himadri said:


> Many congratulations and all the best. See you soon in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you very much Himadri. 

All the best and see you soon


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

shacanozo said:


> hey mates
> 
> i have the bellow questions
> 
> ...


If CO contacts you then status changes to Information Requested else it will be remains Received till the Grant. If Information Requested after the response the status becomes Assessment in progress.

All the best.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

gusig0036 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Requesting your advice on my case.
> Following are my points (ANZCODE: 2613 group)
> ...



Hard truth is with 60+5 for 2613 is very difficult at this moment, it may be an endless wait. Try to increase the points through PTE that is only option earn the invite.

All the very best.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all, some body please share dibp Skype no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karthik4overseas said:


> Mail them, your case may be progressed.




Never had an impact. Sorry to bring bad news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Senior forum members,
A quick question regarding salary documents..I worked in a MNC for 2 years, 10 years back. I have form 16 of the 2nd year as salary payment evidence, now my visa consultant says we need to provide evidence for complete 2 year tenure. Is it true, will the CO ask for it or 2nd year form 16 is enough?
Since it is more than 10 years now, it is not possible to get the document.
Please advise.
Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Senior forum members,
> A quick question regarding salary documents..I worked in a MNC for 2 years, 10 years back. I have form 16 of the 2nd year as salary payment evidence, now my visa consultant says we need to provide evidence for complete 2 year tenure. Is it true, will the CO ask for it or 2nd year form 16 is enough?
> Since it is more than 10 years now, it is not possible to get the document.
> Please advise.
> ...




Hi bro, he might have asked you for safer side, my opinion is it’s not required if you provided pay slips and offer letter having your pay structure on it, that’s more than enough to prove it’s a paid employment for particular period,From previous employer Retrieving the document which is more than 10years old is very difficult, DIBP officials also knows this and they might have gone through all theses type of experiences, so nothing to worry be cool and explain the same to your agent, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Senior forum members,
> ...


Thanks Naveen


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

hello all,
Guys, I need your advice.
I still haven't lodged a visa or anything but I need to clarify something

in my skill assessment outcome, 1 year was deducted as (the qualifying period) so now my date deemed skilled is 2/2016.

my question is: 
1- at the moment am still working in the same company in the same position. Do I need to submit for another skill assessment by the time I reach 3 years from 2016 so I can gain points, or no need, since am still in the same place.

2- shall I mention the year vetassess deducted as an "irrelevant experience" in the EOI or not mention it at all?


----------



## australiadream2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi,

My Employment story. 
Company AAA, Company BBB working in India. 
After i join Company CCC i plan to take trip to singapore and look for job.
Luckily I end up got offer in Company DDD-singapore and working in singapore after 7 months . In-mean time i used to contact my india company in skype call informing that i'm medically unfit to work in india and got releived from company CCC , where no one know me that im working in singapore.

I was working in one Company DDD- company as full time in singapore which i never mentioned to ACS and also related to current job roles and description and never mentioned in form 80 as well.--will it create any issue?

The reason behind , I never mentioned because i dont have any proper documents related to employment offer letter,payslip like that in singapore company.

joined another Comapny EEE- company in singapore worked for 2months got releived. 
Finally after that i get offer in Company FFF - Comapny in singapore working till now in same company.



So my doubt is, i went to agent guided me wrong path.

While applying my documents for ACS. ask me provide complete documentation.
end up i produced.

Company AAA- India --(Programmer- 27-Apr-2009 till 09-july-2010)
Company BBB- India-- (Junior Software Engineer 12- July-2010 till 08-Dec-2011)
Company CCC-India--(Software Engineer 12- Dec-2011 till 17-Dec-2012) here few months are break (i fly to singapore looking job)
Company FFF-Singapore -(Senior Software engineer 20 Dec 2012 till ---- till now)

ACS approved me Company BBB,CCC,FFF. deducted me 2years so Company AAA, and half of Company BBB is gone.

Doubt 1: But in my EOI i claim points from half of Company BBB and Company FFF . i put no revelant to Company CCC. but ACS approved me to claim points ,but i dont want to claim from that company . since i have no proper banking salary money. will it be issue?(any way i dont want to claim points from Company CCC)

Doubt 2: so what i mentioned in ACS same thing i follow in my EOI, Form 80 and same thing i have uploaded for my visa lodge. 

i never mentioned Company DDD,EEE in any places of my form. 

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Senior forum members,
> A quick question regarding salary documents..I worked in a MNC for 2 years, 10 years back. I have form 16 of the 2nd year as salary payment evidence, now my visa consultant says we need to provide evidence for complete 2 year tenure. Is it true, will the CO ask for it or 2nd year form 16 is enough?
> Since it is more than 10 years now, it is not possible to get the document.
> Please advise.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> hello all,
> Guys, I need your advice.
> I still haven't lodged a visa or anything but I need to clarify something
> 
> ...


1. No idea
2. You have to enter that year also in the EOI, but mark it as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Getting my documents in order!!

Man!!, this process is loooong!!!!

Heading for medicals this week, doing them before submitting my application next week.


----------



## basana (Feb 22, 2018)

Follow


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello, Please let me know if there are any chances for me, as I've been waiting for over a year. I am very familiar with 189 process and time, but I know a little about the state of 190. My life has been put on pause for 3 years now, and Im loosing my patience 

Occuaption: Engineering Technologist 2339
Points: 60+5(for SS)
States: Any State - Applied 31/08/2017
Independent: Applied 30/10/2016


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> Hello, Please let me know if there are any chances for me, as I've been waiting for over a year. I am very familiar with 189 process and time, but I know a little about the state of 190. My life has been put on pause for 3 years now, and Im loosing my patience
> 
> Occuaption: Engineering Technologist 2339
> Points: 60+5(for SS)
> ...


Unfortunately with your points it won't be possible to secure an invite for 189. For 190 I don't know which states nominate, but again in the last year no one has been invited in 190 too for ET.

I would recommend you to gain exp or get 79+ in PTE to stand a chance in securing an invite.

As harsh as it might sound, don't waste your time hoping you'd get an invite with your current points. increasing your points is the only way.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> Unfortunately with your points it won't be possible to secure an invite for 189. For 190 I don't know which states nominate, but again in the last year no one has been invited in 190 too for ET.
> 
> I would recommend you to gain exp or get 79+ in PTE to stand a chance in securing an invite.
> 
> As harsh as it might sound, don't waste your time hoping you'd get an invite with your current points. increasing your points is the only way.


Thanks for letting me know. I hoped this is not the case, but looks like things are changing for the worse when it comes to OZ. Sucks dealing with this, especially since in my mind I was ready to go.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Guys I lodged my application on 18 Dec, till now no co contact ... no nothing lol ... is it normal? More than two months now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Guys I lodged my application on 18 Dec, till now no co contact ... no nothing lol ... is it normal? More than two months now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you provide all required documents upfront? 

I read somewhere in this forum that someone did not get any contact by CO and then got direct grant cos he/she provided all the required documents upfront.

Anyway, good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Guys I lodged my application on 18 Dec, till now no co contact ... no nothing lol ... is it normal? More than two months now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No contact is not necessarily bad news

If all your documents are in order, you may get the grant directly without the CO contacting you, as it happened in my case

Cheers


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

I got my direct grant on 23/02


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No contact is not necessarily bad news
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My wife doesn’t have functional English so I have to pay ... not possible to get direct grant unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VICjan2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

hi Experts,

I had visa application refusal to Australia in year 2011 (visitor visa). Does this affect my 190 visa application now? 

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

*NSW and VIC under 190 subclass*



andreyx108b said:


> What do you mean two invites?
> 
> One EOI get locked with ITA - the second will not be possible against the same EOI.
> 
> Only if there is a second or different EOI.


Hello Deposh,

I am in the same condition now , can you please guide me on 190 subclass filed for NSW and VIC both. where one has received an invitation from NSW and filed applicaton for nomination . Is there any chance that DIBP reject your NSW nomination seeing that you have
also filed EOI for VIC. 

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hello Deposh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am andrey.

No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minchu87 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I have got Victoria 190 Invitation on 26th Jan and lodged my application on 5th Feb.

I have done one mistake. ACS deducted 2 years from my overall 7 years experience. I have marked one company experience as 'claiming points for this experience' as yes. but it was falling in of my 2 year deducted experience.

what should i do? please help


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

minchu87 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have got Victoria 190 Invitation on 26th Jan and lodged my application on 5th Feb.
> 
> ...




Don’t worry, it’s not a big deal, Use “update us” and inform them about incorrect answers in application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minchu87 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have got Victoria 190 Invitation on 26th Jan and lodged my application on 5th Feb.
> 
> ...


You got the pre invite from VIC or final invite ?

You have lodged the application in VIC or DIBP ?


Cheers


----------



## minchu87 (Jan 26, 2018)

i have lodged the application in DIPB.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minchu87 said:


> i have lodged the application in DIPB.


If you would remove the experience which you are not allowed as per ACS from the total experience that you have claimed, would it change your points ?


It’s a serious issue and not a minor one as made out by another member in the previous posts

Cheers


----------



## minchu87 (Jan 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If you would remove the experience which you are not allowed as per ACS from the total experience that you have claimed, would it change your points ?
> 
> Cheers


No. it will not change my points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minchu87 said:


> No. it will not change my points.


It’s a fact that you have given wrong information in the EOI

How serious the CO will take it, depends on the CO
It may miss his attention altogether also
The one big point in your favour is that you got no advantage from doing this and it was just an entry error

You may like to consult a MARA agent also as the stakes are high

Cheers


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

HI all,
Do they give preference for those who got 90 in PTE, over other applicants who got 80, in 190 NSW invitations?


----------



## minchu87 (Jan 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s a fact that you have given wrong information in the EOI
> 
> How serious the CO will take it, depends on the CO
> It may miss his attention altogether also
> ...


i have submitted a form 1023, stating my mistake. as i thought the employment was part of my acs skill assessment so i should mark it as a yes. lets see what happens


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minchu87 said:


> i have submitted a form 1023, stating my mistake. as i thought the employment was part of my acs skill assessment so i should mark it as a yes. lets see what happens


Form 1023 is for correcting errors done during the filing of the application, not in the EOI

Now even if it would not have even come to the attention of the CO in normal circumstances, you have by filing the Form 1023 specifically brought it to his attention and he will have to act on it

I would not have filed a Form 1023 under any circumstances voluntarily for this error

Cheers


----------



## minchu87 (Jan 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Form 1023 is for correcting errors done during the filing of the application, not in the EOI
> 
> Now even if it would not have even come to the attention of the CO in normal circumstances, you have by filing the Form 1023 specifically brought it to his attention and he will have to act on it
> 
> ...


There was no question in EOI, about claiming points for the employment. it automatically calculates points in EOI. my EOI is correct and no mistakes there. In my visa application, for the first employment i have marked 'yes' to the question 'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?' . For this answer i have submitted the form by clicking on update us option. i am not sure if it is form 1023 or some other form.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minchu87 said:


> There was no question in EOI, about claiming points for the employment. it automatically calculates points in EOI. my EOI is correct and no mistakes there. In my visa application, for the first employment i have marked 'yes' to the question 'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?' . For this answer i have submitted the form by clicking on update us option. i am not sure if it is form 1023 or some other form.


In the EOI, you have the option to mark each experience that you enter as relevant or non relevant
The portion which has been disallowed by ACS has to be entered but marked as Non relevant
You do not get points for the same when the system calculates the points
The portion allowed by ACS has to be marked as relevant

If a particular employment covers both allowed and disallowed, then you are supposed to split the employment into 2 parts and mark them as relevant and non relevant accordingly 

The EOI system will only calculate points for those experience which you have marked as relevant

If you have done that , then technically the EOI is correct.
If you have not done as above and yet you feel that what you have done is correct , who am I to object

I can only tell you what I have done and what I would have done in these circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## minchu87 (Jan 26, 2018)

what can i do about it? i think i am in big trouble.


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

HI
Have any of you guys found an average that people are waiting for 190 nsw grants or CO contact? We lodged 5th January so 8 weeks this friday. Our agent said 8-10wks seems the norm at the minute for CO contact, whether that be info request or direct grant. 
Just wondering what you all think..... i feel like im constantly watching my emails!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> HI
> Have any of you guys found an average that people are waiting for 190 nsw grants or CO contact? We lodged 5th January so 8 weeks this friday. Our agent said 8-10wks seems the norm at the minute for CO contact, whether that be info request or direct grant.
> Just wondering what you all think..... i feel like im constantly watching my emails!


The law of averages does not work in Immigration 
Each case is unique and processed on its own merits 

The actual time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you have provided 

You have submitted a complete application so now relax
There is nothing else that you can gain by being anxious except an ulcer
Wait for a CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello Experts,

Seeking your opinion on 2 situation im going through, Submitted my Visa application Aug 2017 for ICT PM 

1. After reading the 190 Visa rejection information, i did a test calls to the numbers in the letter head of the submitted Employment letters . For my surprise none of those numbers are reachable or incorrect. In my current organisation i raised concern with HR and have given another number over email to share,sadly they dont want to change the number and reissue the letter.Im thinking to upload the email screen shot and new number as a note. Wanted to know how risky the un-reach-ability of those numbers are ?

2. Im getting another job offers with in india - Is it safe for a job change while Im waiting for the grant. What are the docs i need to submit if i change the company ? Do i have to provide the new companies information ( if yes, i will have to drop the plan ). 

Waiting for the response .. Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

09raju09 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Seeking your opinion on 2 situation im going through, Submitted my Visa application Aug 2017 for ICT PM
> 
> ...


1. Generally the AHC take the latest numbers from the website of the company instead of using the on given by the applicant 
But in case they do decide to use the numbers given by you, the best course would be to file a form 1022 and give the new numbers

2. As they may need to contact you through your employer to verify the details submitted by you, you have to file a Form 1022 again giving the details of your new job like company name designation and your contact details
Your RNR need not be given 

Cheers


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

Many thanks


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

guys just to inform you that one of my colleagues who has a DOE of November has got Victoria state nomination under 261313 with 65 points. He was having Local Australian work experience of close to 5 years.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guyz,

Anyone received grant here after co contact ? Talking about applicants who have Visa lodgment from Sept 2017 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09raju09 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello Members . 

I have filed 190 visa for ICT PM for NSW by Aug 2017, CO contacted twice for documents last one submitted by Dec 2017. No response yet. 

Checking out for members experience and time taken who is waiting for the ICT PM Visa or got the grand. 

Thanks
Raju


----------



## Singhprabs (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi, a question for experts - I applied for 190 in Oct 2017, I was only 7 months onsite hence the Aus police clearance wasn’t required, however now its 12 months in Australia. 

CO contacted in dec 2017 for health but didnt ask for AFP clearance. I provided in dec itself.

Want to check, if now when the CO picks up the ccase and its more than 12 months onsite, will they ask for Aus police clearance as further information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Singhprabs said:


> Hi, a question for experts - I applied for 190 in Oct 2017, I was only 7 months onsite hence the Aus police clearance wasn’t required, however now its 12 months in Australia.
> 
> CO contacted in dec 2017 for health but didnt ask for AFP clearance. I provided in dec itself.
> 
> Want to check, if now when the CO picks up the ccase and its more than 12 months onsite, will they ask for Aus police clearance as further information.


It all depends on the CO
They have a lot of leeway in waiving off PCC and medical requirements especially those which expire midway during processing 

Yiu will have to wait for the Co to ask for the same
If you want to be very proactive, then you can get a PCC done and upload it so that there is no time wasted 

Cheers


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

*Including spouse as secondary applicant after visa is lodged*

Hi Team,

I have lodged my visa under 190 and my medical is done. Though still my PCC is pending. During this process I got engaged and my marriage is in May now. I would want to include my spouse in the same visa as a secondary applicant which has a fee for 1800 AUD. How do I proceed now as still I am not granted visa and should i need to ask the CO to halt the process until my marriage happens and I have a marriage certificate. My engagement happened in Feb and would like to know what would be the next steps. I am confused as I had not included any secondary applicant during the EOI.

Waiting for reply.
Regards,
Manisha Bajpai


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Now waiting.. waiting.... :rain::rain::rain:


DOE ;5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 points
NSW Pre-Invite (190) ; Recieve & Submission = 2nd Feb 2018
Invite(Sub 190) : Feb 13th 2018
Visa Submission : 3rd March 2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

loading254 said:


> Now waiting.. waiting.... :rain::rain::rain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the best!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Now waiting.. waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NSW invite received and submitted March 2nd, really hope my Visa invite comes as quick as yours!! Good luck for a fast grant!!


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Seniors,

Kindly advise, one of my kid passport is pending renewal (already applied for it). So the current passport is canceled.
However while we are waiting for the new passport, time is running out. And i think its better to lodge with the old passport number of my kid.
How can i later update the CO of the new passport number? Does it cause any issues? How to go about this??

Thanks


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It all depends on the CO
> They have a lot of leeway in waiving off PCC and medical requirements especially those which expire midway during processing
> 
> Yiu will have to wait for the Co to ask for the same
> ...


hey , i was seeing your sugnarure, you have been granted Visa in 15 days nice. what things we need to take care off, if we want our case to be processed first.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankititp said:


> hey , i was seeing your sugnarure, you have been granted Visa in 15 days nice. what things we need to take care off, if we want our case to be processed first.




Upload all docs before co contacts you. 

He is onshore applicant, onshore tend to get grant much more quicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I have a question regarding the documents uploading process after Visa application. I applied for 190 NSW Visa on 27th Jan and paid my visa fees as soon as I got the invitation. I took my medicals and continued to upload PCCs, supporting documents related to work experience and Spouse's Functional English proof till 27th Feb.

Looking at the threads here I could make out in some cases CO had asked for a PCC from a country where the applicant/dependent have not stayed for a year. My wife was with me in South Africa for 7 months. I have not applied for South African PCC for her while filing the visa. After seeing the thread I proactively applied for South African PCC for her and I will be receiving the same in a month's time. 

Once I receive the South African PCC for my wife should I go ahead and upload it without being asked by the CO ? My question is whether uploading a supporting document would further push your application back in the queue ? I don't want to lose the time. Please help me.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello

Any new for *Code 263311 |Telecommunications Engineer|* from NSW.
*
Thanks*


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> NSW invite received and submitted March 2nd, really hope my Visa invite comes as quick as yours!! Good luck for a fast grant!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Someone educate me.

I submitted my application, paid etc etc.

I see the word "Recieved" in black when i log into my immi account.

Processing time : 9 months to 12 months.

So, have I done the right thing so far?


----------



## Singhprabs (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks, just to doubl check will that push me back in the queue basis last updated date.


----------



## Singhprabs (Sep 4, 2017)

Just to double check, will uploading a document proactively without CO asking for it impact my position in the queue basis last updated date.


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

Does anyone know how long 190 visa is taking. I have applied and have not got a reply. Visa lodgement date 1 July 2017, medical n stuff in aug 2017. No call till now and says further assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hellomoto12345 said:


> Does anyone know how long 190 visa is taking. I have applied and have not got a reply. Visa lodgement date 1 July 2017, medical n stuff in aug 2017. No call till now and says further assessment.


Recently The bulk of the grants would be around the 6 months time point

Wait for a couple of months and then call up the department and politely ask for the status 

There is nothing much else that you can really do

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Direct grant cases are taking average 3 months time now as most of my colleagues got it. This is recent trade so I can confidently confirm. However if you get co contact or employment verification, delay can occur even beyond 6 months. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> Direct grant cases are taking average 3 months time now as most of my colleagues got it. This is recent trade so I can confidently confirm. However if you get co contact or employment verification, delay can occur even beyond 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations on the direct grant!
Can you list all of the documents that you uploaded?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

austimmiacnt said:


> Direct grant cases are taking average 3 months time now as most of my colleagues got it. This is recent trade so I can confidently confirm. However if you get co contact or employment verification, delay can occur even beyond 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I would not agree, for DG average is lower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trsaif (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello Friends,

Al finally received our Visa 190 Grant today for me and my family.
Thanks for your support from friend’s n well-wishers.
Good luck and best wishes to everyone on this forum.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

trsaif said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Al finally received our Visa 190 Grant today for me and my family.
> Thanks for your support from friend’s n well-wishers.
> Good luck and best wishes to everyone on this forum.



Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

trsaif said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Al finally received our Visa 190 Grant today for me and my family.
> Thanks for your support from friend’s n well-wishers.
> Good luck and best wishes to everyone on this forum.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558 (Sep 11, 2016)

trsaif said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Al finally received our Visa 190 Grant today for me and my family.
> Thanks for your support from friend’s n well-wishers.
> Good luck and best wishes to everyone on this forum.


Congrats


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I would not agree, for DG average is lower.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It was earlier 40 days. Recent trend is between 75-85 days. I can confirm this as 8 friends of mine thru one common group got it around same time. Timelines keep on changing depending on applications. Maybe in future they might reduce to a month again. But nowadays most dg cases are averaging above 70 for sure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Congratulations on the direct grant!
> 
> Can you list all of the documents that you uploaded?




List of documents is similarly what is already posted in expatforum blogs. Empl, education, identity , form 80, payslips, pcc and medicals. But uploaded them all at the same time and didn’t delay. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

austimmiacnt said:


> It was earlier 40 days. Recent trend is between 75-85 days. I can confirm this as 8 friends of mine thru one common group got it around same time. Timelines keep on changing depending on applications. Maybe in future they might reduce to a month again. But nowadays most dg cases are averaging above 70 for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




We can check last 100 reported DGs and see, its easy right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guyz,
Any November 2017 applicants received grant?

I lodged on 29 Nov and CO contacted for medicals on 12th feb. Just waiting to hear the golden news

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in updating you all.

Visa granted 4th April - Direct Grant!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> Sorry for the delay in updating you all.
> 
> Visa granted 4th April - Direct Grant!!


Awesome! How long since lodgement date?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> Sorry for the delay in updating you all.
> 
> Visa granted 4th April - Direct Grant!!


Congratulations  ..


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi Guys, Such an informative forum. 
Need advice : I have a 190 invite from NSW. I’m not claiming any points for Work Experience. How much importance does work experience documents hold in my case and can the CO still ask for them in detail ? Has anyone been in the same boat ? Kindly guide guys. Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

saini85 said:


> Hi Guys, Such an informative forum.
> Need advice : I have a 190 invite from NSW. I’m not claiming any points for Work Experience. How much importance does work experience documents hold in my case and can the CO still ask for them in detail ? Has anyone been in the same boat ? Kindly guide guys. Thanks!


there is no need to provide work experience related documents since you have already mentioned in your eoi that work experience is not related to your nominated occupation, hence dont provide them


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hope the CO doesn’t screws me up. Anyways, thanks mate !


----------



## saini85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Actually, I have 2.3 years of experience , out of which 2 years got used by ACS for assessment equivalence and remaining 3 months is of no help now. 
Since, ACS has deducted my 2 years from total of 2.3 years of experience, do I still need to add experience documents under Work Experience Heading while uploading them on immi website ?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

saini85 said:


> Hope the CO doesn’t screws me up. Anyways, thanks mate !





saini85 said:


> Actually, I have 2.3 years of experience , out of which 2 years got used by ACS for assessment equivalence and remaining 3 months is of no help now.
> Since, ACS has deducted my 2 years from total of 2.3 years of experience, do I still need to add experience documents under Work Experience Heading while uploading them on immi website ?
> Thanks a lot.


at visa stage we need to provide documents which support our points claim, if you have marked that experience as "not relevant" then you havent claimed any points for it and hence no need to provide any work experience documents for it


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry if already been asked, but is there an approx timeframe that a CO will get in touch with you? ie. before 40 days? I’m hoping for direct grant, just wondering if it gets to ie. 40 days, should I start chilling the champagne?! Thanks


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged visa for NSW on 10th Feb with all documents (PCC, Medic n all); till now no CO contact. When can I expect my grant means whats the current timeline for visa grant and what can be the IED?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged visa for NSW on 10th Feb with all documents (PCC, Medic n all); till now no CO contact. When can I expect my grant means whats the current timeline for visa grant and what can be the IED?


Hello Animesh,

The current average as per the immitracker and few other places is close to 90 days. Even I have lodged in February (12 Feb) and been waiting for the grant. Front loaded all the relevant docs and now eagerly waiting.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks Ravi for the reply. Any idea about IED?



ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Animesh,
> 
> The current average as per the immitracker and few other places is close to 90 days. Even I have lodged in February (12 Feb) and been waiting for the grant. Front loaded all the relevant docs and now eagerly waiting.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi friends,

I got my Visa Granted today.
HEARTIEST thanks to EXPAT FAMILY.

I did the complete process on my own and would like to thank all the members of this forum who have guided me from time to time. 

Here is the timeline:

ANZSCO Code- 261312
PTE- 01 Jun, 2017 L/R/S/W 82/82/66/88
ACS Submitted- 05 Aug, 2017
ACS Outcome- +ve 15 Sep 2017
189/190 EOI Lodged 65/70 points- 15 Sep 2017
189/190 EOI Updated 70/75 points(partner's)- 30 Oct 2017
190 NSW Pre-invite-3 Nov 2017
190 NSW Pre-Invite Applied- 16 Nov 2017
190 NSW Invited-23 Nov 2017
PCC-19 Dec 2017
NSW Visa Applied/Fees/Documents- 19 Jan 2018
189 EOI Suspended- 19 Jan 2018
Medicals- 23 Jan 2018 
Grant- 23 Apr 2018

I will try to continue using this forum and will share my experience with all.

Best
Dheeraj


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Thanks Ravi for the reply. Any idea about IED?


IED date will be based on either PCC date or Medicals date which ever is older. Example: PCC issued in April 10 and Medicals in May 20, the IED will be based on the older date which is around May 2019. Both PCC and Medicals hae one year validity.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged visa for NSW on 10th Feb with all documents (PCC, Medic n all); till now no CO contact. When can I expect my grant means whats the current timeline for visa grant and what can be the IED?




For direct grant, you may get response by 10th May or later. Recently it is taking much longer for DG cases also. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie ming (Apr 17, 2018)

*pr*



sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi Friends and senior forum members,
> Yesterday I have received NSW 190 invitation to apply for VISA. Thanks to all the forum members for your great support.
> A quick question...My spouse is pregnant in her 7th month, my immigration consultant said that DIBP will not allow/approve to undergo medicals at this stage. If so then I have to wait till 3+ months.
> Can someone please advise whether my immigration consultant is correct or can I go a head with medicals?
> ...


Hi sanjay_nnn, can you share points breakdown?


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> animesh1d said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ravi for the reply. Any idea about IED?
> ...


Hi Ravi, i beg to differ! I was of the same impression but I got my grant with IED matching to my PCC which was done much earlier then my medicals. I did my medicals late keeping exactly this in mind that I might get few extra months. But didnt work in my case. PCC oct 2017 and medical feb 2018. But IED oct 2018.


----------



## Muqeet10AR26 (Sep 8, 2017)

*I want to ask , how many points you got for your degree.*



bishoyerian said:


> hello all,
> Guys, I need your advice.
> I still haven't lodged a visa or anything but I need to clarify something
> 
> ...


I just want to know
1. how much points you got from vetassess for your degree as you were applying for architectural draghtsman. 
2. And in which year did you complete your degree?
3. How many years of UAE experience were deducted?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldsoul said:


> Hi Ravi, i beg to differ! I was of the same impression but I got my grant with IED matching to my PCC which was done much earlier then my medicals. I did my medicals late keeping exactly this in mind that I might get few extra months. But didnt work in my case. PCC oct 2017 and medical feb 2018. But IED oct 2018.




It is whichever is expiring first (in your case pcc)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Hi Ravi, i beg to differ! I was of the same impression but I got my grant with IED matching to my PCC which was done much earlier then my medicals. I did my medicals late keeping exactly this in mind that I might get few extra months. But didnt work in my case. PCC oct 2017 and medical feb 2018. But IED oct 2018.




Yes similar thing happened in my case . Mine medical date was earlier and pcc was done fresh to buy more time . IED date was one year from medicals which gave me only few months cushion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

hi guys,

i am still waiting for any contact from the department .. basically untouched applicant since jan 2017 ... refer my time line . any suggestions on what to do apart from calling them/ email/ feedback ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

megh87 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i am still waiting for any contact from the department .. basically untouched applicant since jan 2017 ... refer my time line . any suggestions on what to do apart from calling them/ email/ feedback ?




Most likely external checks. Only waiting is a solution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all, I have submitted my new born baby documents in ImmI Account, normally how much time they will take to add baby to application and to create HAP ID, today is 16th day of submitting all baby documents but till they have not added Baby to my application, can any one here faced same situation?? Pl share your views, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi,
i just got a physical enquiry on 21/5/18 .. 
i was unavailable at that time .. but my supervisor was answerable at that time .. 
kindly advise what should be the waiting time now !!


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

megh87 said:


> Hi,
> i just got a physical enquiry on 21/5/18 ..
> i was unavailable at that time .. but my supervisor was answerable at that time ..
> kindly advise what should be the waiting time now !!




Hi, may I know where are you from?? Is really DIBP started physical verification? Can you please elaborate here on your physical verification, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi ! Does anyone know when 190 visa lodged in jul 2017 should receive the visa in 2018. Been a year and still no reply. Is there a delay in 190 visas


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi ! Does anyone know when 190 visa lodged in jul 2017 should receive the visa in 2018. Been a year and still no reply. Is there a delay in 190 visas


----------



## zeldak (May 2, 2018)

*Should I submit EOI for 190?*

Hi all,

Just a quick question: I am considering to submit EOI for NSW state sponsorship. But, I may not be able to move there in a year or maybe more as I am working full-time in Melbourne and have good chance to receive a permanent contract. do you think this is risky in terms of future citizenship application? Or, any chances that my PR may be withdrawn? 

I would appreciate if you can give advice.


Note: I am thinking of 190 because after 3 years of student visa and sponsorship 457, I do not want to wait more for 189... and, family complications, too.. 


_*Occupation: Chemical Engineering (233111)
current points: 70
(Age: 30, Skilled employment: 10, degree: 15 + 5 (Studied MBA in Melbourne), English: 10
EOI submitted for 189 on 29.05.2018
EOI submitted for 190 ???*_


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

zeldak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question: I am considering to submit EOI for NSW state sponsorship. But, I may not be able to move there in a year or maybe more as I am working full-time in Melbourne and have good chance to receive a permanent contract. do you think this is risky in terms of future citizenship application? Or, any chances that my PR may be withdrawn?
> 
> ...


Why not apply for Vic 190 SS with job offer


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, 

The scenario was like this .. 

I was out for lunch/meeting .. 
AHC people came for verification.. (one foreigner and one Indian)
white innova.. 
They talked with my Guard he told that the company has closed down .. on asking whether Megh Sanghvi works here .. my guard said yes .. and took him inside the factory.. 
Inside they met my supervisor and asked him this:
1. Identify this photo(megh) .. 
2. what position is Megh Sanghvi working?
3. how long is he working?
4. What is his job responsibilities?
5. (asked the supervisor) what is your name ?
6. what is your post ?
7. When did the company shut down?
8. how long was the company working ?
9. Who are the owners of the company?
10. salary in cash or cheque?
11.Number of workers (current / before 2 years) ?
12. where is the accountant?
13. Visit the factory/ interact with workers.. ( which we said was not allowed ) 





naveenttf said:


> Hi, may I know where are you from?? Is really DIBP started physical verification? Can you please elaborate here on your physical verification, thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

I got a physical verification on 21/5/2018 thats after 17 months of filing my visas .. i have been calling/emailing/complaining them but its of no use .. so dont waste your energy in these matters continue doing your work .. U R NOT ALONE ..:rockon:




Hellomoto12345 said:


> Hi ! Does anyone know when 190 visa lodged in jul 2017 should receive the visa in 2018. Been a year and still no reply. Is there a delay in 190 visas


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

megh87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Megh,

Thank you for your detailed reply may I know your location? I am from Chennai and lodged my visa 190 in the month of Oct 2017

Wish you all the best and hope you will receive your visa soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi. 
i was not even expecting them to see my file .. as they did a physical verification after 17 months of visa application .. they requested nothing in between . so i thought they have lost my file .. 



naveenttf said:


> Hi Megh,
> 
> Thank you for your detailed reply may I know your location? I am from Chennai and lodged my visa 190 in the month of Oct 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't know how I can check if they have my file and can see it. I really don't know how to reach them when calling them is so expensive and I have to wait for an hour. I don't have a mail id either to reach to. How will I know if they are trying to contact me and are maybe unable to contact me or something. The wait is so long. Processing time is 10 months (max), I have not been contacted or anything , and I am now in my 12 month and still waiting. What do I do ? 😞


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

I had applied for 190 visa on July 1 , still have not received it until now. Can someone tell me , should I call DIBP or wait? Please help


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey guyz!

Finally received the grant! 7.june!

Planning the inital landing before dec 2018. 
If Anyone landing in Sydney around the same time please ping me 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh_d (Jan 1, 2015)

Hellomoto12345 said:


> I don't know how I can check if they have my file and can see it. I really don't know how to reach them when calling them is so expensive and I have to wait for an hour. I don't have a mail id either to reach to. How will I know if they are trying to contact me and are maybe unable to contact me or something. The wait is so long. Processing time is 10 months (max), I have not been contacted or anything , and I am now in my 12 month and still waiting. What do I do ? 😞


It's really a very long wait, especially without a case officer query. If the CO has attempted to contact you, then it should be available under "Messages - Correspondences" section which you can view by logging into the online.immi account. If there are no correspondences, then you should try to contact them for an update. I understand the pain of making an international call and the long wait time but unfortunately I'm not sure whether there are any other alternatives to that. 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Hellomoto12345 (Apr 2, 2018)

There is no message 🤗 Thankyou so much for the reply . I am really waiting since quite some time. And I have lost my job so that's how desperate I am to get it.


----------



## Annie ming (Apr 17, 2018)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> So when can I expect my grant??
> I applied for NSW for Enrolled nurse with 65 points including state point.
> Lodged on 18/5/17 with all documents and medical.


Hi! I want to know if you study in Australia because I also lodge application for Enrolled Nurse. Did you lodge it before finishing your studies?


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

hi guys

i just got a request for Re Medicals and Pcc 

whats is suppose to mean ?


----------

